# DAYTONS for sale



## mac2lac

POST ALL DAYTONS OR SALE.....

ANY SIZE, COLOR, SPOKE, CONDITION, SINGLES, FULL SETS, KNOCKOFFS, CHIPS, ANYTHING DAYTON.....



INCLUDE PICS AND PRICE


----------



## Envious Touch

Yeah... what he said ^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

my paypal is standing by


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 21 2008, 01:49 PM~11402497
> *my paypal is standing by
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=421180&st=40

set of 4 all chrome , 600 shipped


----------



## scooby

13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2008, 10:56 AM~11402545
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=421180&st=40
> 
> set of 4 all chrome , 600 shipped
> *


wow my eyeballs hurt i think im BLIND


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 21 2008, 10:59 AM~11402572
> *13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping
> *


 :0 PICS!!!


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 21 2008, 11:01 AM~11402585
> *:0 PICS!!!
> *


 I'll try and have someone take some today


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 21 2008, 11:00 AM~11402580
> *wow my eyeballs hurt i think im BLIND
> *


why>? :0


----------



## drgndawagn

13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping 

pics
and also looking for some 15's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 21 2008, 11:59 AM~11402572
> *13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping
> *


Pics X2 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 21 2008, 11:59 AM~11402572
> *13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping
> *



i may be interested in these.....


also looking for 2 gold center 72's 14x7
also gold nipple gold hub 14x7


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Aug 21 2008, 03:09 PM~11404693
> *13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping
> 
> pics
> and also looking for some 15's
> *


 I got 3 15's 72 spoke daytons chrome


----------



## drgndawagn

price and pics

i would like to find one like i have


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by scooby+Aug 21 2008, 07:22 PM~11406356-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3 15's 72 spoke daytons chrome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drgndawagn_@Aug 21 2008, 07:30 PM~11406440
> *price and pics
> i think i know someone who also has 3 of the same like yours...
> i would like to find one like i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dallas craigslist.....


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 21 2008, 12:59 PM~11402572
> *13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping
> *


PM me sum pics :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

:nicoderm:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 21 2008, 10:59 AM~11402572
> *13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping
> *


any curb checks on em?


----------



## G-TIMES 559

$750 + SHIPPING FOR THESE BRAND NEW DEEP DISH 17X9 DAYTONS W/ GOLD SPOKES & NIPPLES (NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS)

3 ARE STILL SEALED IN THE BOXES & THE 1 OUTTA THE BOX STILL HAS THE PROTECTIVE OIL ON IT!!!PM ME :biggrin:  








































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Aug 21 2008, 05:30 PM~11406440
> *price and pics
> 
> i would like to find one like i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U SHOULD GET THE RIMS I GOT FOR SALE... THEY WOULD LOOK CLEAN AS HELL ON UR RIDE!!!


----------



## scooby

I'll get more pics later the one on the end is the most curbed. No loose spokes (or missing) gold and chrome looks pretty good. 72 spoke 13's They hold air. One tire is worn on edge. they are still very rollable. No chrome or gold peeling like cheap chinas 155/80/13's "marshalls" This would be a great set for someone with an extra rim and turn the one into a spare or in a bumperkit. They still blind ya when the sun hits em.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11413468
> *I'll get more pics later the one on the end is the most curbed. No loose spokes (or missing) gold and chrome looks pretty good. 72 spoke 13's They hold air. One tire is worn on edge. they are still very rollable. 155/80/13's "marshalls" This would be a great set for someone with an extra rim and turn the one into a spare or in a bumperkit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shoot me your paypal info


----------



## scooby




----------



## scooby

heres the chrome 72's 15's I only have the 3 I'd take $330 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## drgndawagn

i wish i could give the 17's 
they would look nice on my shit 

and dose the 15's have a stamp on the hub


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

Real D's 15x8 spoke 72


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 22 2008, 04:39 PM~11413468
> *I'll get more pics later the one on the end is the most curbed. No loose spokes (or missing) gold and chrome looks pretty good. 72 spoke 13's They hold air. One tire is worn on edge. they are still very rollable. No chrome or gold peeling like cheap chinas 155/80/13's "marshalls" This would be a great set for someone with an extra rim and turn the one into a spare or in a bumperkit. They still blind ya when the sun hits em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice... how much shipped 75041?


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2008, 07:11 PM~11415436
> * nice... how much shipped 75041?
> *


 $500


----------



## hangingloose_4u

HERE'S A SET OF ALL GOLD 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR SALE NO TIRES. $1050 shipped with no tires


----------



## hangingloose_4u

anywhere shipped except AK. will send with adapters and spinners. they hold air . clean condition.


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2008, 06:04 PM~11415389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real D's 15x8 spoke 72
> *


wanna sell that knockoof tool??? pm me


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11413468
> *I'll get more pics later the one on the end is the most curbed. No loose spokes (or missing) gold and chrome looks pretty good. 72 spoke 13's They hold air. One tire is worn on edge. they are still very rollable. No chrome or gold peeling like cheap chinas 155/80/13's "marshalls" This would be a great set for someone with an extra rim and turn the one into a spare or in a bumperkit. They still blind ya when the sun hits em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh man,...i might have to get these if noone has already///////


----------



## dken

15x7 std daytons chrome w/ gold nips. tires included. knockoffs and adapter are china. rims are near perfect knock offs are fading. chinas what can i say. $600 obo. or will trade for some clean 14in rev. chinas w/ tires.


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2008, 12:23 AM~11417553
> *oh man,...i might have to get these if noone has already///////
> *


 Im workin a deal on em now 

I beleive there sold but I'll ley ya know


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2008, 10:56 AM~11402545
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=421180&st=40
> 
> set of 4 all chrome , 600 shipped
> *


super deal on these, 500 shipped this week....... :0


----------



## LOWASME

Yo hangingloose_4u :0 

Trade you your 13's for my 17's :0


----------



## drgndawagn

i would trade my 15's center gold d's


----------



## Padilla 505

IM thinking of selling these ill get more pic monday


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11422471
> *IM thinking of selling these ill get more pic monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent....may have a buyer for you....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11422471
> *IM thinking of selling these ill get more pic monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cuanto? :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 23 2008, 11:05 PM~11422471
> *IM thinking of selling these ill get more pic monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price homie....


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 22 2008, 02:39 PM~11413468
> *I'll get more pics later the one on the end is the most curbed. No loose spokes (or missing) gold and chrome looks pretty good. 72 spoke 13's They hold air. One tire is worn on edge. they are still very rollable. No chrome or gold peeling like cheap chinas 155/80/13's "marshalls" This would be a great set for someone with an extra rim and turn the one into a spare or in a bumperkit. They still blind ya when the sun hits em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You sir... have a serious PM............


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 24 2008, 01:44 PM~11425123
> *You sir... have a serious PM............
> *


 pm answered I still have a prior deal pending (I'll let you know) 

I dont have paypal so its hard for him on his side

I accept us postal money orders, moneygram, or western union

I also have 100 percent positive feedback on here since 2002


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 24 2008, 04:17 PM~11425777
> *pm answered I still have a prior deal pending (I'll let you know)
> 
> I dont have paypal so its hard for him on his side
> 
> I accept us postal money orders, moneygram, or western union
> 
> I also have 100 percent positive feedback on here since 2002
> *


Cool...LMK....


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 23 2008, 01:19 AM~11417284
> *wanna sell that knockoof tool??? pm me
> *


$100 homie


----------



## hangingloose_4u

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Aug 23 2008, 06:11 PM~11420924
> *Yo hangingloose_4u  :0
> 
> Trade you your 13's for my 17's :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no trades sorry, i have no use for 17's , if i can't sell them i'll just use them on the caddi.


----------



## DEE818

i got these asking 2 hundred obo obo obo 3 knockoffs no adapters not real daytons


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Aug 25 2008, 12:11 PM~11432630
> *i got these asking 2 hundred obo obo obo 3 knockoffs no adapters not real daytons
> *


can u take better pics?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Aug 25 2008, 12:11 PM~11432630
> *i got these asking 2 hundred obo obo obo 3 knockoffs no adapters not real daytons
> *


:twak: dipshit this aint the china thread.....


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

how long are the Serial #, where are they on the older unstamped D's?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11435506
> *:twak: dipshit this aint the china thread.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Aug 25 2008, 05:41 PM~11435704
> *how long are the Serial #, where are they on the older unstamped D's?
> *


green sticker inside the rim, where the tire goes, 225 a or c on the inside of the hub, nipples line up, taper is smooth


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 04:19 PM~11435506
> *:twak: dipshit this aint the china thread.....
> *


AMEN to that! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by dbone818+Aug 25 2008, 01:11 PM~11432630-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got these asking 2 hundred obo obo obo 3 knockoffs no adapters not real daytons
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hit me up....i'll take em.......need info.....details......
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 06:19 PM~11435506
> *:twak: dipshit this aint the china thread.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 06:50 PM~11435803
> *green sticker inside the rim, where the tire goes, 225 a or c on the inside of the hub, nipples line up, taper is smooth
> *


what he said.....main thing is nipples lining up if you can't see them off the car....of course 72's are unmistakeable.....either d's or z's.....unless they are some old ass Roadstars..


----------



## scooby

SOLD TO PURPLE HAZE


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11435506
> *:twak: dipshit this aint the china thread.....
> *


i bet his CHINAS sell before you sell ur crusty 16 inch STANDARDS


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 25 2008, 11:11 PM~11438792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD TO PURPLE HAZE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 26 2008, 07:11 AM~11440129
> *:biggrin:
> *


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 26 2008, 09:47 AM~11440839
> *how much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 26 2008, 01:36 AM~11439401
> *i bet his CHINAS sell before you sell ur crusty 16 inch STANDARDS
> *


ouch!!! sad but unfortunatly true....


----------



## drgndawagn

i have some 15's center gold d' 4sale or trade with new low rod


----------



## DEE818

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 25 2008, 04:51 PM~11435811
> *AMEN to that! :biggrin:
> *


 dont act like yall fools aint never rolled some chinas with the dayton knockoffs 
:rofl:


----------



## DEE818

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 04:19 PM~11435506
> *:twak: dipshit this aint the china thread.....
> *


dont act like yall fools aint never rolled some chinas with the dayton knockoffs 
:roflmao:


----------



## LOWASME

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11453159

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Aug 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11454694
> *dont act like yall fools aint never rolled some chinas with the dayton knockoffs
> :roflmao:
> *


 :no:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Aug 27 2008, 04:08 PM~11454678
> *dont act like yall fools aint never rolled some chinas with the dayton knockoffs
> :rofl:
> *


I don't played the funk homie.... I don't even own a set of china's.  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 27 2008, 07:53 PM~11455625
> *I don't played the funk homie.... I don't even own a set of china's.   :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 26 2008, 09:59 AM~11440903
> *
> *


see now give me a good ass deal on the red dishes when you come this way :cheesy:


----------



## DEE818

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 27 2008, 05:53 PM~11455625
> *I don't played the funk homie.... I don't even own a set of china's.   :biggrin:
> *


  thats whats up


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2008, 11:01 PM~11457517
> *see now give me a good ass deal on the red dishes when you come this way :cheesy:
> *


Be down your way the weekend of the 6th.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 28 2008, 10:28 AM~11460233
> *Be down your way the weekend of the 6th..  :biggrin:
> *


where you gonna be and how much come on man?? I let you steal that elco from me with the gold wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2008, 01:02 PM~11461511
> *where you gonna be and how much come on man?? I let you steal that elco from me with the gold wheels :biggrin:
> *


In Colorado Springs. I will have to get you some up to date pics because one got checked hopping (Damn ball joints :angry: ). Not bad, but want to atleast show you. You did hook your boy up on the elco! I will let you know something shortly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 28 2008, 01:47 PM~11461987
> *In Colorado Springs. I will have to get you some up to date pics because one got checked hopping (Damn ball joints :angry: ). Not bad, but want to atleast show you. You did hook your boy up on the elco! I will let you know something shortly
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Aug 25 2008, 04:41 PM~11435704
> *how long are the Serial #, where are they on the older unstamped D's?
> *


Mine were scribed on the inside of the rim. you could only see it if you take off the tire.


----------



## mac2lac




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 25 2008, 11:36 PM~11439401
> *i bet his CHINAS sell before you sell ur crusty 16 inch STANDARDS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11435506
> *:twak: dipshit this aint the china thread.....
> *


Ouch...that hurt! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Aug 27 2008, 05:54 PM~11455071
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11453159
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


????


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 27 2008, 06:53 PM~11455625
> *I don't played the funk homie.... I don't even own a set of china's.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vazquejs

dipshit this aint the china thread.....





> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:51 PM~11435811
> *AMEN to that! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: +1 they got a point. This is a Daytons for sale thread.


----------



## Gus D

Anybody got an all chrome 13X7 88 spoke rim? I need a spare for my set hit me up if you got one!


----------



## imgntnschgo

wtb set 13x7 chrome 72 spoke dayton wires...must be in good shape...anyone??


----------



## MR.LAC

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11524892
> *wtb set 13x7 chrome 72 spoke dayton wires...must be in good shape...anyone??
> *


Orale Mr Lac...start selling some of your inventory or are you saving all those Dz for when the BIG one hits? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sell me a set....


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 5 2008, 07:42 AM~11525047
> *Orale Mr Lac...start selling some of your inventory or are you saving all those Dz for when the BIG one hits? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sell me a set....
> *


I'll take a set also....


----------



## 86cutt

got these 14x7 daytons sittin around if anyone wants em $450 o.b.o. PM me there are no knock offs or adapters and some curb marks see pics 

located in portland oregon and would like em to be picked but will ship at buyers expense


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11524892
> *wtb set 13x7 chrome 72 spoke dayton wires...must be in good shape...anyone??
> *


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 5 2008, 09:16 AM~11526230
> *got these 14x7 daytons sittin around if anyone wants em $450 o.b.o. PM me there are no knock offs or adapters and some curb marks see pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 5 2008, 12:16 PM~11526230
> *got these 14x7 daytons sittin around if anyone wants em $450 o.b.o. PM me there are no knock offs or adapters and some curb marks see pics
> 
> located in portland oregon and would like em to be picked but will ship at buyers expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for fucks sake who taught u how to drive?? i dont understand why 90% of all the rims on here r checked and curbed? whats wrong with some ppl? and why buy daytons if your just gonna do that to them? at least tear up some chinas :uh:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by dken_@Sep 6 2008, 11:07 AM~11534488
> *for fucks sake who taught u how to drive?? i dont understand why 90% of all the rims on here r checked and curbed? whats wrong with some ppl? and why buy daytons if your just gonna do that to them? at least tear up some chinas :uh:
> *


got em like that homie my deez on my shit are fucken clean just got a decent deal and thought i would keep the 2 cleaner ones for spares and junk the others :twak:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11524892
> *wtb set 13x7 chrome 72 spoke dayton wires...must be in good shape...anyone??
> *


----------



## impalas79

17x9 and 14x7 the purple daytons are like new with new vogue tyres.


----------



## thuglife

How many of the wheels are F'd up????




> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 5 2008, 10:16 AM~11526230
> *got these 14x7 daytons sittin around if anyone wants em $450 o.b.o. PM me there are no knock offs or adapters and some curb marks see pics
> 
> located in portland oregon and would like em to be picked but will ship at buyers expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mayomayo

i got these 13x7 daytons (gold) sitting around if anyone would like em $1,070 o.b.o PM me. there are no adapters and one rim has a tire clamp mark.check out the pics on craigslist. located in san diego, california. i'll ship at buyers expense. http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/830945204.html


----------



## Zappo90744

My homie Juice has some 13x7 chrome ones for sale....anybody?


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Sep 6 2008, 11:49 PM~11538323
> *How many of the wheels are F'd up????
> *


2 are good and the others are curbed up pretty bad 

sale pending locally


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 7 2008, 04:50 AM~11538930
> *My homie Juice has some 13x7 chrome ones for sale....anybody?
> *


any pics...i'll check them out....


----------



## mayomayo

72 SPOKE, CHROME SPOKES, CHINA KNOCKOFFS, DAYTON CHIPS, CLEAN RIMS NO CURB CHECKS, JUST A SMALL TIRE CLAMP MARK FROM THE MACHINE, NO ADAPTERS THOUGH, TIRES INCLUDED P155/80/R13 A COUPLE ARE COOL AND THE OTHERS ARE GETTING SLIGHTLY BALD.......................$900 O.B.O http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/830945204.html i'll post some better pics up later these were done with a crappy cell phone, my badd.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by mayomayo_@Sep 8 2008, 05:50 AM~11546148
> *72 SPOKE, CHROME SPOKES, CHINA KNOCKOFFS,  DAYTON CHIPS, CLEAN RIMS NO CURB CHECKS, JUST A SMALL TIRE CLAMP MARK FROM THE MACHINE, NO ADAPTERS THOUGH,  TIRES INCLUDED P155/80/R13 A COUPLE ARE COOL AND THE OTHERS ARE GETTING SLIGHTLY BALD.......................$900 O.B.O  http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/830945204.html  i'll post some better pics up later these were done with a crappy cell phone, my badd.
> *


wuts up with those ss wheels int the bak?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 7 2008, 08:48 AM~11539443
> *any pics...i'll check them out....
> *


No pics yet but they are clean as can be!


----------



## impalas79

how about some 15x10 all chrome. pre stamped real daytons... they show nicks and need to be cleaned up..


















\


----------



## LOWASME

:0 I seen this set of Daytons up on Ebay,pertty cheap too :cheesy: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270273816319


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Sep 9 2008, 03:57 PM~11559697
> *how about some 15x10 all chrome. pre stamped real daytons... they show nicks and need to be cleaned up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOW MUCH OF 3 OR 4 SHIPPING MY 75041 ?


----------



## impalas79

i have all 4. asking 500 obo...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NOT FOR SALE 
I JUST WANT TO SHARE


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 9 2008, 08:30 PM~11561905
> *NOT FOR SALE
> I JUST WANT TO SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 9 2008, 05:30 PM~11561905
> *NOT FOR SALE
> I JUST WANT TO SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the bottles shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 28 2008, 01:47 PM~11461987
> *In Colorado Springs. I will have to get you some up to date pics because one got checked hopping (Damn ball joints :angry: ). Not bad, but want to atleast show you. You did hook your boy up on the elco! I will let you know something shortly
> *


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 11:00 PM~11564191
> *
> *


Damn sorry homie i totally forgot! I was actually talkin about calling you while i was down there to come kick it until i was told how far you were from Colorado Springs


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 22 2008, 04:54 AM~11408957
> *$750 + SHIPPING FOR THESE BRAND NEW DEEP DISH 17X9 DAYTONS W/ GOLD SPOKES & NIPPLES (NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS)
> 
> 3 ARE STILL SEALED IN THE BOXES & THE 1 OUTTA THE BOX STILL HAS THE PROTECTIVE OIL ON IT!!!PM ME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 10 2008, 01:00 PM~11567739
> *Damn sorry homie i totally forgot! I was actually talkin about calling you while i was down there to come kick it until i was told how far you were from Colorado Springs
> *


  I know it's not that close


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11524892
> *wtb set 13x7 chrome 72 spoke dayton wires...must be in good shape...anyone??
> *


----------



## Skim

Looking for all chrome 13x7 - 72 spokes clean will pay 900 cash for a clean set


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 09:06 PM~11602956
> *Looking for all chrome 13x7 - 72 spokes clean will pay 900 cash for a clean set
> *


Hmm :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 08:06 PM~11602956
> *Looking for all chrome 13x7 - 72 spokes clean will pay 900 cash for a clean set
> *


PM SENT


----------



## primer665

any one in phoenix or maybe tucson have some ds they wanna sell????13x7 72spokes


----------



## TopDogg

The wife made me go out and clean the garage this weekend. Glad I did, check out what I found tucked away in the corner, behind a bunch of crap I had.
:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

Anybody got a *single* 72 spoke all chrome they need to get rid of?? PM shipped price, or where your at if local.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11612074
> *The wife made me go out and clean the garage this weekend. Glad I did, check out what I found tucked away in the corner, behind a bunch of crap I had.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

looking for some 72 13x7's all chromes 

let me know have cash


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11613395
> *looking for some 72 13x7's all chromes
> 
> let me know have cash
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 15 2008, 10:06 PM~11612074
> *The wife made me go out and clean the garage this weekend. Glad I did, check out what I found tucked away in the corner, behind a bunch of crap I had.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size is it?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11613395
> *looking for some 72 13x7's all chromes
> 
> let me know have cash
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11524892
> *wtb set 13x7 chrome 72 spoke dayton wires...must be in good shape...anyone??
> *


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 15 2008, 12:22 PM~11607226
> *any one in phoenix or maybe tucson have some ds they wanna sell????13x7 72spokes
> *


no one?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

24K Gold Dayton Wire Wheels 13" Custom Lowrider 5 Rims----ON EBAY RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 16 2008, 07:55 AM~11614788
> *What size is it?
> *


13x7 all chrome Dayton
The dayton adaptors are for sale.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 20 2008, 02:51 PM~11652323
> *13x7 all chrome Dayton
> The dayton adaptors are for sale.
> 
> *


How much for the chrome adapters?


----------



## LOWASME

Well,I SOLD my ALL GOLD 17'' this past week for only $400.00 to a buddy of mind :biggrin: here in Arknasas


----------



## drasticlolo




----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Sep 24 2008, 09:26 PM~11692370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they for sale??????


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 15 2008, 09:06 PM~11612074
> *The wife made me go out and clean the garage this weekend. Glad I did, check out what I found tucked away in the corner, behind a bunch of crap I had.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lol...wish I stumbled across things like that in my garage! :biggrin:


----------



## mayomayo

here you go new price... :cheesy: 700 :cheesy: ...if my ad on craigslist expires that don't mean that there not advertised on craigslist no more just type in daytons then you'll find it...i would post them pictures on here put i don't how :angry: :uh: :0  ...


----------



## mayomayo

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/855451559.html


----------



## dayton roller

these set of 2 bars im asking $150









im asking $600 for these 2 17x9's


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

ANYONE HAVE A SINGLE 14" SPECIAL EDITION ANNIVEERASRY RIM ALL CHROME?


----------



## impalas79

anybody have 1 or 2 16 standard all chrome dayton?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I STILL GOT MY 13 88SPOKE ALL CHROMES~! MAKE OFFERS~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Sep 26 2008, 04:37 PM~11709351
> *I STILL GOT MY 13 88SPOKE ALL CHROMES~! MAKE OFFERS~ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

just sold my set of daytons 25th lowrider editions....noone wanted to pay what i was asking for em....still sold em though...suckas...


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Sep 20 2008, 01:33 PM~11652239
> *24K Gold Dayton Wire Wheels 13" Custom Lowrider 5 Rims----ON EBAY RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:
> *


Dude on ebay fucked up. :twak: :twak: He's advertising them as 13s but if you look closely at the pics and see the rim size that's engraved by Dayton it says 14x7. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I emailed the seller but he hasn't corrected it. Whoever ends up buying them is gonna be heated if he really wants 13s and ends up with 14s!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

BTW - I'm looking for some 13x7 Dz with some gold on them just to shake an '88 Luxury Sport that I'm selling....who has some?


----------



## OVERTIME

I do 88spoke chrome dish gold hub nipples and two bar straight smooth ko with practically new wide white wall factory remingtons 1300 you pay shipping


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 27 2008, 06:31 PM~11716423
> *I do 88spoke chrome dish gold hub nipples and two bar straight smooth ko with practically new wide white wall factory remingtons 1300 you pay shipping
> *


Thanks but I found some already. Now I'm trying to shake some chrome 13x7 100 Spoke stamped Daytons!


----------



## OVERTIME

I need one chrome 13x7 88 spoke wheel and clean too


----------



## Cali-m-pala

17x9 gold nips look tight on suvs/trucks, never been mounted still have the Dayton oil on em, make some offers 

Trust me the pictures do them no justice


----------



## Zappo90744

*Come on...someone come buy my 13x7 stamped chrome ones!!!*


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 30 2008, 12:57 AM~11735602
> *Come on...someone come buy my 13x7 stamped chrome ones!!!
> *


how much?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=280272614612
Here is a link to the Ebay auction.








these are 15'' Beadlaces w/Low Pro's.195/50/15.if you have any questions,call 913-602-7502. Brock


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 16 2008, 07:55 AM~11614788
> *What size is it?
> *


how much?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 30 2008, 06:57 PM~11743678
> *how much?
> *


Throw me a good "*no lowballin*" price and I'll be willing to dump them in the mail this weekend!


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

ILL TAKE PIS BUT I GOT SOME 100 SPOKES 13X7 DAYTONS STAMPED WITH TIRES USED THEM TO CRUSIE 1 NIGHT AND TOOK THEM OFF TIRES R NEW AND RIMS R FLAWLESS!!!..ILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## Candillac

Wat up Homies got some 13x7 Chrome and Gold 88 Spoke D's anybody interested holla at me never been mounted still have the 24KT Gold Sticker on the dish clean as fuck only one wheel has a tire the others don't, let me know


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11612847
> *Anybody got a single 72 spoke all chrome they need to get rid of?? PM shipped price, or where your at if local.
> *


 :angry: Anyone :dunno:


----------



## Zappo90744

I have 2 sets of chrome ones. A 100 spoke double stamped set and a 72 spoke pre-stamped set........... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

> ILL TAKE PIS BUT I GOT SOME 100 SPOKES 13X7 DAYTONS STAMPED WITH TIRES USED THEM TO CRUSIE 1 NIGHT AND TOOK THEM OFF TIRES R NEW AND RIMS R FLAWLESS!!!..ILL POST PICS SOON
> [/qu
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...316081628-1.jpg
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...0316081628a.jpg


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...&current=ds.jpg
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...current=dss.jpg


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 2 2008, 06:50 AM~11757940
> *I have 2 sets of chrome ones.  A 100 spoke double stamped set and a 72 spoke pre-stamped set........... :biggrin:
> *


How much for the 72 spokes?14's or 13's?


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 2 2008, 08:50 AM~11757940
> *I have 2 sets of chrome ones.  A 100 spoke double stamped set and a 72 spoke pre-stamped set........... :biggrin:
> *


that what i am really looking for too..72's? :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 2 2008, 09:50 AM~11757940
> *I have 2 sets of chrome ones.  A 100 spoke double stamped set and a 72 spoke pre-stamped set........... :biggrin:
> *


PRICE AND PICS ON THE 72 SPOKE SET I NEED TWO


----------



## Skim

looking for a clean single 13x7 all chrome 72 spare


----------



## imgntnschgo

wtb clean set 13x7 72 spoke Daytons


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

20" 144 spoke triple gold's, gold old school octagon K/O, tool, tires are shit but reliable 245/35 and 255/35s directional Hankook Ventus'.... stamped and stickered. adapters will be included. asking $2000 shipped. more pics soon....


----------



## NIMSTER64

$2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY 22


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

$800 for my 100 spoke D's


----------



## SHARKSTERO

15x10 100 SPOKE $350 + shipping


----------



## NIMSTER64

*VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.*

http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 8 2008, 07:15 PM~11817579
> *VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.
> 
> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 2 2008, 06:50 AM~11757940
> *I have 2 sets of chrome ones.  A 100 spoke double stamped set and a 72 spoke pre-stamped set........... :biggrin:
> *


I still have both sets for sale. They are 13s. I was in the hospital and just got out yesterday night so I'm just getting back at responding to PMs and emails. I noticed some of you are looking for singles so I'm willing to part out either set as long as I have buyers for each wheel. *(424) 264-6342*.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

100 spoke Ds.. 700..O..B..O...pm


----------



## mac2lac

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## WestsideRider

I need a clean 72 spoke Dayton. Get at me


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 9 2008, 11:19 AM~11821263
> *I still have both sets for sale.  They are 13s.  I was in the hospital and just got out yesterday night so I'm just getting back at responding to PMs and emails.  I noticed some of you are looking for singles so I'm willing to part out either set as long as I have buyers for each wheel.  (424) 264-6342.
> *


 Could you PM me a price on one single as well........or perhaps two..........
all chrome 72...................thanks


----------



## Zappo90744

Just a tease for many of you. *CLEAN *ass 13x7 OG 72 Spoke Dayton!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 21 2008, 07:53 AM~11928228
> *Just a tease for many of you.  CLEAN ass 13x7 OG 72 Spoke Dayton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 21 2008, 08:53 AM~11928228
> *Just a tease for many of you.  CLEAN ass 13x7 OG 72 Spoke Dayton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## beemc

i need a set of 14's what you got ?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Oct 21 2008, 05:32 PM~11933282
> *i need a set of 14's what you got ?
> *


I still have this set of 14x7 72s........


----------



## Zappo90744

Also have 15x8 chrome 72s............


----------



## beemc

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 21 2008, 07:40 PM~11933393
> *I still have this set of 14x7 72s........
> 
> 
> *


i thought you sold them how much for the 14's wirh the ko's from the 15's ?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Oct 21 2008, 05:46 PM~11933445
> *i thought you sold them how much for the 14's wirh the ko's from the 15's ?
> *


Best offer on them so far is $600 shipped. How much are you willing to pay for these? I guess it all depends how bad you want them. :biggrin: Not sure about parting the k/os off of the 15x8s....I've already received 5 PMs inquiring on those 2 prongs. uffin:


----------



## cecilia

I'm looking for a set of 13x7 center gold daytons, PM me if you have any to sell at a reasonable price


----------



## MIRAGECCDALLAS

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 21 2008, 10:53 AM~11928228
> *Just a tease for many of you.  CLEAN ass 13x7 OG 72 Spoke Dayton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much of set 4 Ds? :biggrin:


----------



## MIRAGECCDALLAS

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 21 2008, 07:42 PM~11933408
> *Also have 15x8 chrome 72s............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they could fit to my van artso 88? do u have of set 4 them ds? homie :biggrin:


----------



## beemc

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 21 2008, 07:50 PM~11933473
> *Best offer on them so far is $600 shipped.  How much are you willing to pay for these?  I guess it all depends how bad you want them. :biggrin: Not sure about parting the k/os off of the 15x8s....I've already received 5 PMs inquiring on those 2 prongs. uffin:
> *


675 with the 2 prong ko's


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Oct 21 2008, 06:00 PM~11933575
> *I'm looking for a set of  13x7 center gold daytons, PM me if you have any to sell at a reasonable price
> *


I just sold a set 3 weeks ago of 13x7 88 spoke gold center Dz. What's your definition of "*reasonable price*"? I have another set of 13x7 72 spoke gold centers with tires at arms reach. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by MIRAGECCDALLAS+Oct 21 2008, 06:23 PM~11933879-->
> 
> 
> 
> they could fit to my van artso 88? do u have of set 4 them ds? homie :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir!  I have all 4. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-beemc_@Oct 21 2008, 06:27 PM~11933927
> *675 with the 2 prong ko's
> *


You must want the 15x8s then. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Sorry but I can't shake those k/o's with the 14x7s. Please let me know ASAP if you still want the 14x7s or else I'll close the deal with the other homie for the $600.


----------



## mayomayo

still got these...pretty good little deal if you ask me..if you got gold d's you got it and your doing good...there not mean't for all...so for the few they right here... i could pour my heart out all day about these... http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/891353986.html


----------



## Zappo90744

*And coming tomorrow or Sunday a used set of 13x7 gold center 72s....*


----------



## Zappo90744

*14x7 gold nipple 72s........*


----------



## beemc

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 25 2008, 02:40 AM~11969126
> *And coming tomorrow or Sunday a used set of 13x7 gold center 72s....
> *


how much for the 14/7 all chrome


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Oct 25 2008, 12:56 AM~11969171
> *how much for the 14/7  all chrome
> *


Throw me a *"decent" *offer man.


----------



## beemc

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 25 2008, 04:50 AM~11969297
> *Throw me a "decent" offer man.
> *


600 shipped


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Oct 25 2008, 07:44 AM~11969748
> *600 shipped
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Zappo90744

I think that many of you that have *"never" *owned a set of Daytons realize that they are heavier than Chinas. Keep in mind this is stainless steel.....not fucken aluminum (recycled beer cans) or whatever Chinas are made out of. I get offers of $500-$600 for the rims shipped to your door and most of you that want them are WAAYYYY out in the East Coast. Keep in mind that they come with tires and all accessories....try picking up a 13x7 or 14x7 Dayton with adapter, knockoff and tire mounted and see how much it weights!!! Now imagine that x4?!?! By the time I pay for shipping I end up with $300-$400!!!! I'm an honest seller and I'm not into making money off of shipping like some ebay fuckers that charge you for stuffing shit in an envelope or a box....and then charge you for jumping into their car....and then charge you for standing in line at the post office, etc, etc...you get my point!!! I don't mind the low price offers but that's if you're willing to pick it up in person *OR* your offer doesn't include shipping. In that case *fuck that...I'm about to start dealing local only.*

*Dayton owners.....back me up on this one please!!!! PREACH!!!*  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## beemc

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 25 2008, 11:44 AM~11970189
> *I think that many of you that have "never" owned a set of Daytons realize that they are heavier than Chinas.  Keep in mind this is stainless steel.....not fucken aluminum (recycled beer cans) or whatever Chinas are made out of.  I get offers of $500-$600 for the rims shipped to your door and most of you that want them are WAAYYYY out in the East Coast.  Keep in mind that they come with tires and all accessories....try picking up a 13x7 or 14x7 Dayton with adapter, knockoff and tire mounted and see how much it weights!!!  Now imagine that x4?!?!  By the time I pay for shipping I end up with $300-$400!!!!  I'm an honest seller and I'm not into making money off of shipping like some ebay fuckers that charge you for stuffing shit in an envelope or a box....and then charge you for jumping into their car....and then chanrge you for standing in line at the post office, etc, etc...you get my point!!! I don't mind the low price offers but that's if you're willing to pick it up in person OR your offer doesn't include shipping.  In that case fuck that...I'm about to start dealing local only.
> 
> Dayton owners.....back me up on this one please!!!!  PREACH!!!   uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


i have owned 3 sets of d's and 2 sets of z's (1 set only cost me $15 thanks to jd's raffle :biggrin: )
you said make an offer and i did give ma a price shipped to 70546 and if i like it i send payment with pay pal


----------



## 76monte1

hey zappo i'll buy a set off you when i get the $$$ :biggrin: :biggrin: and i'll make a resanable offer


----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 25 2008, 08:44 AM~11970189
> *I think that many of you that have "never" owned a set of Daytons realize that they are heavier than Chinas.  Keep in mind this is stainless steel.....not fucken aluminum (recycled beer cans) or whatever Chinas are made out of.  I get offers of $500-$600 for the rims shipped to your door and most of you that want them are WAAYYYY out in the East Coast.  Keep in mind that they come with tires and all accessories....try picking up a 13x7 or 14x7 Dayton with adapter, knockoff and tire mounted and see how much it weights!!!  Now imagine that x4?!?!  By the time I pay for shipping I end up with $300-$400!!!!  I'm an honest seller and I'm not into making money off of shipping like some ebay fuckers that charge you for stuffing shit in an envelope or a box....and then charge you for jumping into their car....and then chanrge you for standing in line at the post office, etc, etc...you get my point!!! I don't mind the low price offers but that's if you're willing to pick it up in person OR your offer doesn't include shipping.  In that case fuck that...I'm about to start dealing local only.
> 
> Dayton owners.....back me up on this one please!!!!  PREACH!!!   uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


damm bro all your doing is shooting yourself in the foot..........i know its bullshit what people offer.. but really and truly its an offer.. its hard to price somthing thats not yours.. keep in mind we are all trying to get a deal and by saying "offer" you start a topic all its own...trust me must of us know what daytons are and go for so paying full price is not going to happen if buying used..........really bro just put a price on them and if you dont want to deal with shipping quote throw at them a ball park figure... or all the price checker will make you go back and forth for quotes....you have nice wheels real playas will pay for the qualty..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 25 2008, 12:40 AM~11969126
> *And coming tomorrow or Sunday a used set of 13x7 gold center 72s....
> *


do you wanna sale those 14in tires??? :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Oct 25 2008, 03:00 PM~11971761
> *i have owned 3 sets of d's and 2 sets of z's (1 set only cost me  $15 thanks to jd's raffle   :biggrin: )
> you said make an offer and i did  give ma a price shipped to 70546 and if i like it i send payment with pay pal
> *


Yeah.....I did say make me an offer but a "*decent*" one. :biggrin:  Anyways...so far you are the best offer on the 14x7 100 Spokes......



> _Originally posted by 76monte1+Oct 25 2008, 05:05 PM~11972321-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey zappo i'll buy a set off you when i get the $$$   :biggrin:  :biggrin: and i'll make a resanable offer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good...I ain't going no where so holla at me once you stack your cheddar!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticlolo_@Oct 25 2008, 10:05 PM~11973880
> *damm bro all your doing is shooting yourself in the foot..........i know its bullshit what people offer.. but really and truly its an offer.. its hard to price somthing thats not yours.. keep in mind we are all trying to get a deal and by saying  "offer" you start a topic all its own...trust me must of us know what daytons are and go for so paying full price is not going to happen if buying used..........really bro just put a price on them and if you dont want to deal with shipping quote throw at them a ball park figure... or all the price checker will make you go back and forth for quotes....you have nice wheels  real playas will pay for the qualty..
> *


I know that I somewhat set myself up on this. But you know....when I see shit for sale and people just say "best offer" I don't straight lowball. I clearly throw a decent offer. A price that I'd be willing to accept if it was me selling it.

I'm not trying to sell any of my Ds at full price either cause all ya'll would be looking at $1,500 on up!!! But come on......offers like $300 for a set?!?!?! And I'm talking about shipping included. WTF? Wouldn't you take that as an insult? Chinas don't even go for that price shipped! I sometimes do feel like calling it quits and just deal locally with homies from other car clubs.  



> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 25 2008, 10:08 PM~11973908
> *do you wanna sale those 14in tires??? :biggrin:
> *


I have an offer for $650 plus shipping on those Ds with tires. I'd rather get rid of it all. How much are you willing to pay for them? It might be worth to part it out....depends on your offer and if I have a buyer for the rims with no tires. I know these tires are getting *SUPER *hard to find. They are in "*like new*" condition too.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 25 2008, 08:44 AM~11970189
> *I think that many of you that have "never" owned a set of Daytons realize that they are heavier than Chinas.  Keep in mind this is stainless steel.....not fucken aluminum (recycled beer cans) or whatever Chinas are made out of.  I get offers of $500-$600 for the rims shipped to your door and most of you that want them are WAAYYYY out in the East Coast.  Keep in mind that they come with tires and all accessories....try picking up a 13x7 or 14x7 Dayton with adapter, knockoff and tire mounted and see how much it weights!!!  Now imagine that x4?!?!  By the time I pay for shipping I end up with $300-$400!!!!  I'm an honest seller and I'm not into making money off of shipping like some ebay fuckers that charge you for stuffing shit in an envelope or a box....and then charge you for jumping into their car....and then chanrge you for standing in line at the post office, etc, etc...you get my point!!! I don't mind the low price offers but that's if you're willing to pick it up in person OR your offer doesn't include shipping.  In that case fuck that...I'm about to start dealing local only.
> 
> Dayton owners.....back me up on this one please!!!!  PREACH!!!   uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


AMEN! :nicoderm:


----------



## Zappo90744

14x7 100 spoke chrome Daytons on brand new 5.60s? Anyone? :biggrin: 
13x7 88 spoke stamped chrome Daytons......flawless in *SHOW CONDITION*!!! Anyone? :biggrin: *(424) 264-6342*


----------



## 76monte1

wanna fill me in as to what a stamped dayton is?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Oct 26 2008, 08:55 PM~11980424
> *wanna fill me in as to what a stamped dayton is?
> *


Newer D's are stamped with the dayton logo and serial number on the front of the hub. Also say Dayton on the lip. Older D's do not have this. :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1

does that make the price go up on them?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Oct 26 2008, 09:01 PM~11980470
> *does that make the price go up on them?
> *


A Dayton is a Dayton whether it is stamped or not.


----------



## 76monte1

ok


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 26 2008, 08:57 PM~11980440
> *Newer D's are stamped with the dayton logo and serial number on the front of the hub.  Also say Dayton on the lip.  Older D's do not have this.  :biggrin:
> *


*Dayton stamp on the lip.........*


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 26 2008, 09:39 PM~11980774
> *Dayton stamp on the lip.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744

Rims don't come with the knockoffs that are pictured. They come with Chevy Bowtie knockoffs (not pictured). I have them at my brothers. He's about an hour away from me and that's why I haven't gone to pick them up. I inspected the wheels yesterday and this is the "*only*" flaw that I found.....this can easily be repaired by you. Usually wheels are clean on the outter side of the rims.....these fuckers are clean on both sides (inner and outter). Here are a few more pix. I'm willing to part out the set...I'll sell the tires and rims separately.  The knockoffs pictured are for a 13x7 set that I also have.


----------



## robs68

ugly ass tires....lols........ :biggrin: iam fucking with u zappo


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2008, 10:07 PM~11991246
> *ugly ass tires....lols........ :biggrin: iam fucking with u zappo
> *


It's all gravy! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

Hopefully these should sell fast since I've had numerous PMs asking for gold center 13s! Here's a preview. 13x7 Gold Center *Stamped *Daytons. They are in "*very *" good condition. What you see is what you get. Offers? *(424) 264-6342* No trades.......


----------



## CROWDS91

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11996096 :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

*Not a single ding or dent on the rims. They are 88 spoke 13x7s. Have Dayton stamps on all rims...these are identical to the new ones that I previously sold. Brand new from Dayton they go for $807 EACH and that's with no accessories minus shipping!!! Knockoffs are fading but screw on smoothly to adapters, Gold eagles are the porcelain ones too.*


----------



## WestsideRider

I'm still looking for one 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke Dayton. Anyone?????


----------



## Zappo90744

*Sorry folks!* I've been feeling sick all day and just got up to take some quick video of the rims. Ok.......the rims came off of a '77 Coupe 4 years ago....when I picked them up they were literally next to a dog house with 4 dogs laying by them........these fuckers probably have coats of 4 years of dirt and dust on them.

I did not do my usual "spray wire wheel cleaner and rinse" yet because of my sickness today but if I feel better tomorrow you bet I'll have lots of pix and new video. One rim has rash in a corner (see last rim on video at the top). None have curbs or bent lips though so that's good. I think 2 tires are very good and 2 need to be replaced (if that matters). Offers over $400 please and that's without shipping). I'm willing to part any and all. *Questions? (424) 264-6342!* :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

*A few more pix without tires.....someone come get 'em man!!!  Can't go wrong with 13x7 gold center Daytonas. Here are pix of each rim individually so you can see how nice the lips are. *


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 23 2008, 11:05 PM~11422471
> *IM thinking of selling these ill get more pic monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALE PENDING WITH Zappo90744


----------



## Zappo90744

Man...I'm about to start handing out credit applications or start a layaway plan for some peeps. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

Hmmm....maybe I should start a cheap affordable raffle......  :yes: :dunno: :nosad: hno:


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 29 2008, 06:49 AM~12003727
> *I'm still looking for one 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke Dayton. Anyone?????
> *


----------



## tat2va

$1500....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 4 2008, 05:23 PM~12061577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1500....
> *


Good deal on some bad ass D's :biggrin:


----------



## tat2va

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 4 2008, 06:25 PM~12061602
> *Good deal on some bad ass D's  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## aztlanart

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 26 2008, 08:39 PM~11980774
> *Dayton stamp on the lip.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW FOR 14"S


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 4 2008, 06:23 PM~12061577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1500....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## tat2va

:worship: :tears:


----------



## Zappo90744

13x7 100 spoke chrome double stamped Daytons........I need these gone!!! Come get 'em! Rims are dirty as fuck (due to car not being driven) but practically NEW!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 3 2008, 10:51 PM~12054136
> *Man...I'm about to start handing out credit applications or start a layaway plan for some peeps. :biggrin:
> *


    
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fine59Bel

hey guys, im not sellin daytons but i may be buying some. do these look like Dz? the guy sed he bought em and was told they were daytons, but theres not stamp and theyve always had tires on. i wish i could go see the rims for myself but rite now i cant. all i can go by are the pics he sent me of the nips. as far as the nipples lining up, you guys think these are daytons? thanks


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, IN YA MOUF
MOVE ON TO THE CHINA'S :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 7 2008, 11:56 AM~12090160
> *hey guys, im not sellin daytons but i may be buying some. do these look like Dz? the guy sed he bought em and was told they were daytons, but theres not stamp and theyve always had tires on. i wish i could go see the rims for myself but rite now i cant. all i can go by are the pics he sent me of the nips. as far as the nipples lining up, you guys think these are daytons? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell him to send you a pic of the back of the rim...it should have a 225C stamped on the back of the hub, it should also have the spoke count stamped as well


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 7 2008, 09:22 PM~12095464
> *tell him to send you a pic of the back of the rim...it should have a 225C stamped on the back of the hub, it should also have the spoke count stamped as well
> *


x2


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12095464
> *tell him to send you a pic of the back of the rim...it should have a 225C stamped on the back of the hub, it should also have the spoke count stamped as well
> *


thanks, i just sent him an email. i hope theyre legit


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 3 2008, 05:24 PM~12049910
> *SALE PENDING WITH Zappo90744
> *



i need two of these triple gold 14x7........anyone parting a set let me know please......


----------



## tat2va

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 4 2008, 06:23 PM~12061577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free</span> shipping anywhere in the usa*


----------



## KreWx8

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 1 2008, 12:28 PM~12033431
> *A few more pix without tires.....someone come get 'em man!!!   Can't go wrong with 13x7 gold center Daytonas.  Here are pix of each rim individually so you can see how nice the lips are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KreWx8

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 4 2008, 06:23 PM~12061577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1500....
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

now if they were 72s those ds would of been gone already..... :uh: good luck on the sale....


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 12 2008, 05:19 AM~12133328
> *now if they were 72s those ds would of been gone already..... :uh: good luck on the sale....
> *


x2


----------



## Zappo90744

*One of Zappo's storages.....La.....la......la, la, la, la...........*


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 12 2008, 03:15 PM~12137854
> *One of Zappo's storages.....La.....la......la, la, la, la...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Padilla 505

damn homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 11 2008, 12:30 PM~12125144
> *priced dropped on the d's..$999 with free shipping anywhere in the usa
> *


NICE PRICE. WISH MY CAR WAS DONE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 12 2008, 06:15 PM~12137854
> *One of Zappo's storages.....La.....la......la, la, la, la...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are 15'' 72's


----------



## TYTE9D

any 88's for sale?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Nov 13 2008, 07:37 PM~12150372-->
> 
> 
> 
> those are 15''  72's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14s homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TYTE9D_@Nov 13 2008, 11:20 PM~12153201
> * any 88's for sale?
> *


I have all chrome 88s.....in *MINT *condition...definitely for show.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Who has some all chrome 13" 72 spoke D's for sale? With or without tires, and have to be willing to ship


----------



## djtwigsta

Lookn for the same here...


----------



## sbd2144

4 14x7 gold nipple daytons and 175/70 new hankooks. $750. all hold air, 1 has small curb check. pm me

[img=http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/6028/laylow001kp1.th.jpg][img=http://img517.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


[img=http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/6547/daytons003td5.th.jpg][img=http://img129.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## TOMT

I need 2 15x8 Rev all chrome 100 spoke stamped daytons.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12095464
> *tell him to send you a pic of the back of the rim...it should have a 225C stamped on the back of the hub, it should also have the spoke count stamped as well
> *


damn, they do have 225c stamped on them and 88... so im guessing theyre 88 spokes. i think im gona check em out 2morrow and see how they look in person... maybe ill finally be rollin D's and i can chuck my chinas :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone got some 14x6s ?


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 14 2008, 04:03 AM~12154049
> *I have all chrome 88s.....in MINT condition...definitely for show.
> *


whats the ticket :uh: :biggrin: pm me. oh and whats up with them 2 bar straight with emebed logos k/o's?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Nov 25 2008, 03:16 AM~12251580
> *whats the ticket :uh:  :biggrin: pm me. oh and whats up with them 2 bar straight with emebed logos k/o's?
> *


I still have those 13x7 chrome 88s. How much are you willing to pay? I'll PM you. Also I'm not to sure about selling the 2 bar straight embedded kos by themselves. I'd rather put them on some rims and try to shake them that way. I tried to order another set and are currently on backorder with Dayton and take about 4 weeks.


----------



## TYTE9D

:uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## OVERTIME

Does anybody have one all chrome 13x7 88 spoke wheel for sale ?


----------



## Gus D

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 25 2008, 09:55 PM~12260238
> *Does anybody have one all chrome 13x7 88 spoke wheel for sale ?
> *


I need one also! :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

I am in need of one 13 inch 72 spoke gold nip rest chrome if anyone has one shoot me a pm thanks uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by dken_@Aug 23 2008, 06:41 AM~11418063
> *15x7 std daytons chrome w/ gold nips. tires included. knockoffs and adapter are china. rims are near perfect knock offs are fading. chinas what can i say. $600 obo. or will trade for some clean 14in rev. chinas w/ tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trade for a project cutty


----------



## STEVE_0_509

Im looking for some dayton ko's all 4 if possible!!!!!!!

2 wing, shark fin preferred


----------



## Zappo90744

I have some all chrome 100 spoke 14x7 stamped Ds.....$650 for all with adapters and knockoffs.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*Im looking for some 14x7 all chrome 72 spokes, in mint condition. Pm me if you have or know of some for sale  *


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2008, 04:01 PM~12295692
> *Im looking for some 14x7 all chrome 72 spokes, in mint condition. Pm me if you have or know of some for sale
> *


You're the 3rd person that I know that's looking for 14x7 chrome 72s. :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 30 2008, 04:37 PM~12295933
> *You're the 3rd person that I know that's looking for 14x7 chrome 72s. :cheesy:
> *



*nothing else will look better on my 2dr big body :biggrin: *


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2008, 06:14 PM~12296554
> *nothing else will look better on my 2dr big body :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: 

All I have is those gold nipple 14x7 72s. I've had 3 interested people but all sales have fallen through. Does anyone know how to get rid of the gold plating on the nipples? I'm gonna try to get it off but I really don't want to spend a long time with a dremel buffing the gold off. I'm too lazy..... :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 30 2008, 07:37 PM~12295933
> *You're the 3rd person that I know that's looking for 14x7 chrome 72s. :cheesy:
> *


I'm on top of the list.... :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Nov 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12292533
> *Im looking for some dayton ko's all 4 if possible!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 wing, shark fin preferred
> *


ANYONE ANY ONE ANYONE

??????????????????????????????


----------



## Liv4Lacs

For Sale.....

ONE brand new in the box 14x6 72 spoke all chrome Dayton... Stamped on the hub.. (wheel only, no knock off) Taking offers.

Thanks


----------



## Zappo90744

I also have "5" 13x7 88 spoke all chrome Daytons...anyone? They're in show condition.


----------



## DanielDucati

I got these for sale if anybody's interested,A set of 13x7-72 spokes,Gold Nipples -Gold hubs,Chrome 2 wing KO with Dark Purple Porcelain Dayton chips....$800 plus shipping if you outta state...or local Phoenix,Az pick up....


----------



## robs68

hey erase some of your pm.s i got a message for you.... :cheesy:


----------



## Zappo90744

Here are pix with the *NEW *Dayton embedded knockoffs. You can choose either straight bar or swept.


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 1 2008, 03:22 PM~12303825
> *I got these for sale if anybody's interested,A set of 13x7-72 spokes,Gold Nipples -Gold hubs,Chrome 2 wing KO with Dark Purple Dayton chips....$800 plus shipping if you outta state...or local Phoenix,Az pick up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are they in good shape?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 1 2008, 08:03 PM~12306807
> *Here are pix with the NEW Dayton embedded knockoffs.  You can choose either straight bar or swept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOW MUCH ARE THOSE KNOCK OFFS THEY SIIICK


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 1 2008, 11:11 PM~12306890
> *DAMN HOW MUCH ARE THOSE KNOCK OFFS THEY SIIICK
> *


 X72


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 1 2008, 08:07 PM~12306843
> *are they in good shape?
> *


Yea real good shape,A Homie from individuals in gonna come thru at lunch time and pick them up.......If there still here I'll let you know.........


----------



## LOWASME

:0 Any GOLD 2-Barr knock offs for sale?? :0


----------



## DanielDucati

Just sold.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 1 2008, 08:03 PM~12306807
> *Here are pix with the NEW Dayton embedded knockoffs.  You can choose either straight bar or swept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for cut out Gold Zenith style KO's?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

lookin for 13x7 black dish chrome nipples, black spokes, chrome hub daytons.......anyone got some or know someone who got a set.......all four.


----------



## My98Lincoln

aCID ON THE DAYTONS BECAUSE I CAN... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

Umm Any GOLD 2-Barr knock offs for sale?? :uh:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

got a set for sale with brand new tires check the droptop for sale in my sig $1000


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Nov 26 2008, 11:03 AM~12263570
> *I am in need of one 13 inch 72 spoke gold nip rest chrome if anyone has one  shoot me a pm  thanks uffin:
> *


??


----------



## rug442

TTT


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 1 2008, 10:03 PM~12306807
> *Here are pix with the NEW Dayton embedded knockoffs.  You can choose either straight bar or swept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for some 2 bar swept dayton k/offs shipped to 79415 also got any gold dayton 2 bar k/offs


----------



## Zappo90744

How does this 14" look?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*got 3 more???...lol.. im still looking :biggrin: *


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 7 2008, 04:32 PM~12361194
> *got 3 more???...lol.. im still looking :biggrin:
> *


*But of course!*


----------



## LOWASME

:0 So dose any-1 wanta Trade?? :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445993


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 1 2008, 12:57 AM~12299737
> *I also have "5" 13x7 88 spoke all chrome Daytons...anyone?  They're in show condition.
> *


PM ME HOW MUCH?


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 7 2008, 05:20 PM~12361094
> *How does this 14" look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 8 2008, 03:24 PM~12370316
> *whats the price
> *


$6 for all four with the new Dayton knockoffs. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

Or $4 with China k/o's.


----------



## FORGIVEN

anybody selling some 13x7 88 spokes? please pm me a price thanks chrome or gold dont matter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 9 2008, 10:50 AM~12378827
> *anybody selling some 13x7 88 spokes? please pm me a price thanks chrome or gold dont matter
> *


you got some 72's to trade?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 12:16 PM~12379069
> *you got some 72's to trade?
> *


NO  THEY HAVE TO BE 88s HOW MUCH ROY PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 9 2008, 11:41 AM~12379347
> *NO   THEY HAVE TO BE 88s HOW MUCH ROY PM ME :biggrin:
> *


I know.... I want the 72's I have 88's :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

i got a set of 72's 13's pre-stamped


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by $treethu$tle_@Dec 9 2008, 01:29 PM~12379833
> *i got a set of 72's 13's pre-stamped
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 9 2008, 01:01 PM~12380107
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *



wtf, i just got a pm back from him? seems like im first in line on these


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 9 2008, 02:06 PM~12380142
> *wtf, i just got a pm back from him? seems like im first in line on these
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by $treethu$tle_@Dec 9 2008, 02:29 PM~12379833
> *i got a set of 72's 13's pre-stamped
> *


pending but but not sold til i get money in hand first and forgiven already said sold first in pm but ill get pics to both and u both pm'd at the same time


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 9 2008, 10:50 AM~12378827
> *anybody selling some 13x7 88 spokes? please pm me a price thanks chrome or gold dont matter
> *


PMd :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

i got a set of 14 7s pre stamped center golds


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 9 2008, 03:06 PM~12380142
> *wtf, i just got a pm back from him? seems like im first in line on these
> *


pm'd


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 9 2008, 03:01 PM~12380107
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


pm'd


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by $treethu$tle+Dec 9 2008, 02:29 PM~12379833-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got a set of 72's 13's pre-stamped
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORGIVEN_@Dec 9 2008, 03:01 PM~12380107
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *



*SOLD* :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by $treethu$tle_@Dec 9 2008, 06:47 PM~12382622
> *SOLD :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445346


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by $treethu$tle_@Dec 9 2008, 05:47 PM~12382622
> *SOLD :thumbsup:
> *


damn I never even seen em


----------



## DEWEY

ill give u a sneak peak


----------



## chato83

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445901

:biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## FORGIVEN

still looking for those 88s dz :biggrin:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64

Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...










Outdoor Pic Front & Back

















14x6 Stamp on inner hub









Both Stamps


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2008, 10:44 PM~12394947
> *still looking for those 88s dz :biggrin:
> *


pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

THESE R FOR SALE 14X7S


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2008, 07:44 PM~12394947
> *still looking for those 88s dz :biggrin:
> *


x2 



i only need 1 or 2.


----------



## OVERTIME

I need one i have three 13x7 88s all chrome stamped


----------



## Zappo90744

Damn....you all should get together and pitch in to buy my set....*I have 5 all chrome 88 spoke Ds*. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

What do you guys think about a all chrome Dayton knockoff raffle? Winner picks the style of Dayton knockoff that they want. *You could win a new set for only $10.* :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 11 2008, 01:58 PM~12401655
> *THESE R FOR SALE 14X7S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT


----------



## 214RIDERZ




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 12 2008, 12:54 PM~12412166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## primer665

13x7 center gold 72spokes no shipping make offers im in phoenix


----------



## primer665

same deal all gold with white spokes 72 ds 13x7 make real offers only please no shipping im in phoenix


----------



## primer665

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 08:16 PM~12406000
> *What do you guys think about a all chrome Dayton knockoff raffle?  Winner picks the style of Dayton knockoff that they want.  You could win a new set for only $10. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ZAPPO90210</span>" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 10:05 PM~12405888
> *Damn....you all should get together and pitch in to buy my set....I have 5 all chrome 88 spoke Ds. :biggrin:
> *


whats the price??

i may need 1 as well


----------



## OVERTIME

lets do that


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 9 2008, 02:29 PM~12379833
> *i got a set of 72's 13's pre-stamped
> *



STILL FOR SALE


----------



## 2-Face '64

Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...










Outdoor Pic Front & Back

















14x6 Stamp on inner hub









Both Stamps


----------



## luxuriousloc's

how much you think these are worth has new tires about 50 miles on the tires


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 13 2008, 08:37 AM~12419457
> *ZAPPO90210</span>" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its only 30 numbers :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 16 2008, 02:17 PM~12446266
> *how much you think these are worth has new tires about 50 miles on the tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


600 I WANT THEM


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 16 2008, 12:17 PM~12446266
> *how much you think these are worth has new tires about 50 miles on the tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2008, 05:58 PM~12458130
> *600 I WANT THEM
> *


was offered 850 so far


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

pm me an offer... in the bay area prefer not to ship
15x8 reverse og 72 spoke daytons pre stamp stainless spokes gold nipples and hub. new seals and new tires never rolled on.
have 5x4.75 adaptors, no ko's


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Dec 18 2008, 03:36 PM~12468285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me an offer... in the bay area prefer not to ship
> 15x8 reverse og 72 spoke daytons pre stamp stainless spokes gold nipples and hub. new seals and new tires never rolled on.
> have 5x4.75 adaptors, no ko's
> *


nice if only there were 13x7 or14x7


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

you could always be like dede.. and say they are 13's... ok they not but they clean!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

those are nice what u tryin to get for those?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

TAKING OFFERS AND TRADES. PM ME.

AND NO I DO NOT NEED A BULLET PROOF VEST.....


----------



## Zappo90744

*I also have some identical Ds coming but 13s!!! Nice 72s...*


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

THANKS. HOPE SOME ONE CAN USE THEM.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744+Dec 18 2008, 05:14 PM~12469132-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I also have some identical Ds coming but 13s!!! Nice 72s...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Joe padilla_@Aug 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11422471
> *IM thinking of selling these ill get more pic monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

anybody interested in these? lemme know

Used plastic blue dayton chips..









2 right side gold Dayton K/o's kinda beat up


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Dec 18 2008, 03:48 PM~12468415
> *you could always be like dede.. and say they are 13's...  ok they not but they clean!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

HERE IS THE LINK! :nicoderm: 
FS: 14X7 100 SPOKES PRE STAMPED DAYTONS


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 08:05 PM~12405888
> *Damn....you all should get together and pitch in to buy my set....I have 5 all chrome 88 spoke Ds. :biggrin:
> *


lets work it out. hit me up and let me know the price on 1 or 2. and that single k/o.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

HERE ARE SOME DAYTIME PICS


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Dec 18 2008, 10:09 PM~12472456
> *HERE ARE SOME DAYTIME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats the ticket???


----------



## MR.LAC

HERE IS THE LINK! :nicoderm: 
FS: 14X7 100 SPOKES PRE STAMPED DAYTONS


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## tpimuncie

got these 72 spoke with new tires for sale. $675.00 located north of sac.
all the same condition. 530-701-2248


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 19 2008, 05:16 PM~12478884
> *got these 72 spoke with new tires for sale. $675.00 located north of sac.
> all the same condition. 530-701-2248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 16 2008, 02:17 PM~12446266
> *how much you think these are worth has new tires about 50 miles on the tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic of them cleaned up  











droptop also for sale


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## BIGJOE619

I GOT SOME CROME AND GOLD 72S 14X7 FOR SALE OR TRADE... HAVE PICS


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 22 2008, 10:15 AM~12498250
> *I GOT SOME CROME AND GOLD 72S 14X7 FOR SALE OR TRADE... HAVE PICS
> *


how much and what you looking to trade for????


----------



## BIGJOE619

WHAT DO YOU HAVE POST SOME PICS


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 20 2008, 06:16 PM~12484745
> *pic of them cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> droptop also for sale
> *


whats the price for the wheels


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## 2-Face '64

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 13 2008, 06:12 PM~12422415
> *Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Pic Front & Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x6 Stamp on inner hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Stamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD*


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 22 2008, 09:40 PM~12503176
> *whats the price for the wheels
> *


900


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

anybody have 13x7 72s? 

i want some


----------



## six 2

me too :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12520230
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


Sup six 2


----------



## Zappo90744

With seeing in how high of demand a set of 13x7 72 Spoke Ds has been I'm really considering throwing a raffle for a brand new set. The only thing is that the economy is so fucked up that I don't want the raffle to last by the time Obama finishes his first term. What ya'll think? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cruising Ink

sounds good i would participate in the raffle


----------



## LOWASME

If you got them,$SALE$ them!! :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 25 2008, 03:58 PM~12525985
> *If you got them,$SALE$ them!! :yes:
> *


I have a few sets of 72's I might sell soon.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

14x7 Gold Back Daytons ((Stamped))
































These are 100 spoke Dayton stamped 14x7.I have a set of Brand new 2Bar swept caps with 2 1/4 chip cut outs that will go with them.the caps are ((China's)).These wheels are in great shape.they are not abused.Make me an offer.Any reasonable offer will not be refused.
thx :thumbsup: 
The tire will not be sold with wheels.............. you can Also contact me 913-602-7502With Any Questions


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 26 2008, 09:46 AM~12530424
> *14x7 Gold Back Daytons ((Stamped))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 100 spoke Dayton stamped 14x7.I have a set of Brand new 2Bar swept caps with 2 1/4 chip cut outs that will go with them.the caps are ((China's)).These wheels are in great shape.they are not abused.Make me an offer.Any reasonable offer will not be refused.
> thx :thumbsup:
> The tire will not be sold with wheels.............. you can Also contact me 913-602-7502With Any Questions
> *


Clean :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Zappo let me know how much for one 13x7 chrome 88 spoke dayton maybe all of us that need the 88s can get that set from you . pm me a price on a new one also.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2008, 11:10 AM~12530781
> *Zappo let me know how much for one 13x7 chrome 88 spoke  dayton maybe all of us that need the 88s  can get that set from you . pm me a price on a new one also.
> *


  put me down for 1 or 2... hit me with a price lmk.


----------



## Zappo90744

How much are you guys willing to pay for each wheel? They are *SUPER *clean 88s.


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 26 2008, 07:20 PM~12532611
> *How much are you guys willing to pay for each wheel?  They are SUPER clean 88s.
> *


Youre the seller so you name the price


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2008, 08:19 PM~12533457
> *Youre the seller so you name the price
> *


Hey, I'm giving you guys the opportunity to name your price. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looking for a set of 4, 5, or 6 wheels. Have to be 13" reverse 72 spoke, ALL Chrome or chrome with gold nips only, with or without tires or accessories. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 26 2008, 10:03 PM~12534287
> *Looking for a set of 4, 5, or 6 wheels.  Have to be 13" reverse 72 spoke, ALL Chrome or chrome with gold nips only, with or without tires or accessories. :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN! * I have a set of 5 88 spoke all chrome Ds.....just bang a few spokes off so they can be 72s. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 26 2008, 09:03 PM~12534287
> *Looking for a set of 4, 5, or 6 wheels.  Have to be 13" reverse 72 spoke, ALL Chrome or chrome with gold nips only, with or without tires or accessories. :biggrin:
> *


I have a set :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 26 2008, 09:58 PM~12534239
> *Hey, I'm giving you guys the opportunity to name your price. :biggrin:
> *


$10.00 and a 40oz.


----------



## Zappo90744

*Raffle with a new set of Dayton knockoffs?*


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 20 2008, 06:16 PM~12484745
> *pic of them cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> droptop also for sale
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## luxuriousloc's

only bad but its not to bad








i need to sell this rims i would like to get $900 and dont worry about shipping i got a hook up on that
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Zappo90744

Got some 100 spoke 14x7s coming in, 6 all chrome 14x7 72s and some pristine 13x7 triple gold 72s......still have the 13x7 all chrome 88s AND the gold center 13x7 88s. Some misc 15x8 and 15x10 72s. And lots of other junk! :biggrin: Oh and the raffle 13x7 all chrome new 72s. :uh:


----------



## malomonte

:uh:


----------



## Zappo90744

*13x7 72 spoke triple gold Ds.....those knockoffs are long gone though.* :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 1 2009, 01:21 AM~12574987
> *13x7 72 spoke triple gold Ds.....those knockoffs are long gone though. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me


----------



## Zappo90744

*All chrome 14x7 72s...........* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*Video*


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> only bad but its not to bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to sell this rims i would like to get $900 and dont worry about shipping i got a hook up on that


[/quote]
[/quote]
*sold*


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Zappo90744

*BUMP!* I have several sets....hit me up with what you need.


----------



## Zappo90744

I got some clean ass 88s on the way similar to what Zappo is twistin' on.....3 are used and 1 is brand new in the box. They are all stamped with serial numbers. Gold nipples, spokes and hubs. No tires, knockoffs or adapters but I'm sure I can throw in a new set of Dayton knockoffs for the right price! :biggrin: *Call or text anytime @ (424) 264-6342*  

*Similar to these........... Also have identical 14x7 100 spoke Ds.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744

I don't want them, I don't need them and I have no use for them. Offers? Trades? (*no junk please*) They are stamped and have serial numbers. Call or text me anytime @ *(424) 264-6342.* Gold and chrome is all good!!!!!  

*Camera flash made this one look funky!* :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## THE INFORMER

:biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

*Camera flash made this one look funky!* :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME

:0 Yo Zappo90744

I got his set-up for Trade??


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 8 2009, 12:30 AM~12640538
> *:0 Yo Zappo90744
> 
> I got his set-up for Trade??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, and I'm like the *BIGGEST* old school Fosgate Amp Fanatic!!!! But I actually have 2 amps in my storage that I'm not even using and a few months ago I parted with an identical 250.2 in chrome like yours on here. I sold it to 79Cutty. :0


----------



## mac2lac

I had an amp just like that one on a 4pack of 6x9's. Had them bishes screamin'


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 7 2009, 09:12 PM~12638453
> *Camera flash made this one look funky! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET AT ME HOMIE


----------



## Big Jaycaddie




----------



## mac2lac

looking for 14's D's

2 gold center 72's

2 chrome 72's

2 chrome 100 spoke

2 gold hub gold nips 72's

let me know what's out there.........thanks in advance!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Come GET Em..................
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=280301254148


----------



## selfmade213

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2009, 11:32 PM~12649777
> *looking for 14's D's2 gold center 72's2 chrome 72's2 chrome 100 spoke2 gold hub gold nips 72'slet me know what's out there.........thanks in advance!! *


sell me your 2 gold nips an hub 72's


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 10 2009, 11:49 AM~12662409
> * Come GET Em..................
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=280301254148
> *


not anymore....there mine now


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 11 2009, 09:24 AM~12668976
> *not anymore....there mine now
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Sold To Robs68 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 11 2009, 10:28 AM~12669376
> *Sold To Rob68 :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Yeah, we spoke lastnight....he hit me up to scoop that other 14x7 D that I have. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Yeah he told me. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

Ok.....1 of the 13x7 chrome 88 spoke Ds has been sold...I just haven't shipped it out cause I'm waiting on taking them all in one trip. Here are a few pix and video of them. They are literally hella dirty and the pix were taken pretty much in the dark. I'll have some better pix tomorrow. The second to the last rim shows a minor scratch on the lip but honestly these wheels are hella tight! If you're local you are more than welcome to come check them out. *I give them a 9 1/2 out of 10. I would definitely NOT hesitate to put them on a show car.*

I've had lots of PMs and several offers and I'm hoping they sell (or trade) within the next few Days. I'm also willing to sell the knockoffs and/or chips separately....ko's are in very good condition...just dirty.   *(424) 264-6342*.


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 11 2009, 06:58 PM~12672935
> *Ok.....1 of the 13x7 chrome 88 spoke Ds has been sold...I just haven't shipped it out cause I'm waiting on taking them all in one trip.  Here are a few pix and video of them.  They are literally hella dirty and the pix were taken pretty much in the dark.  I'll have some better pix tomorrow.  The second to the last rim shows a minor scratch on the lip but honestly these wheels are hella tight!  If you're local you are more than welcome to come check them out.  I give them a 9 1/2 out of 10.  I would definitely NOT hesitate to put them on a show car.
> 
> I've had lots of PMs and several offers and I'm hoping they sell (or trade) within the next few Days.  I'm also willing to sell the knockoffs and/or chips separately....ko's are in very good condition...just dirty.     (424) 264-6342.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's the price on the knockoffs?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 11 2009, 08:14 PM~12673805
> *what's the price on the knockoffs?
> *


As usual......best offer. They are nice. I was gong to clean them up a little but I'm too lazy. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

*A few more pics............this is probably the dirtiest rim. I haven't even had a chance to wipe them with a rag...not even for the pic. Come and run your finger through the rim.....don't forget your white glove. * :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

*Some video......*


----------



## Zappo90744

Now you all know I'm a lazy ass *MoFo* when it comes to cleaning....and I'm out of wire wheel cleaner....so I didn't even bother rinsing them with water either.....here are a few pix and video....if the color looks odd is because some pix I took with the flash on and some with it off.   


























































































*Sale pending.........</span>* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 12 2009, 09:32 PM~12686470
> *Sale pending............</span> *


----------



## drgndawagn

im looking to get a price on some std all chrome or gold and chrome


----------



## JustRite

$225.00 shipped (dayton boxes will be folded for flat rate box)

NOS Dayton Smooth Bullets

no tool


----------



## JustRite

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452655


----------



## HydroCutlass86

i need one 13x7 rev. chrome 72 spoke dayton wheel i don't care if the dish is bent too shit i am needing one for parts just for the spokes...anyone has one for good price pm me


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 13 2009, 07:04 PM~12696138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $225.00 shipped (dayton boxes will be folded for flat rate box)
> 
> NOS Dayton Smooth Bullets
> 
> no tool
> *


These are nice


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 13 2009, 08:17 PM~12696268
> *These are nice
> *


Sup Theo  yeah, I dig these KO's...just liquidating to pay my dentist LOL
I put more $$ into my teeth this year then my rides :angry:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i picked up some d's off a local guy tonight - so dont blame me for the weights :buttkick: 
and figured i would put them on here 
i havent cleaned or even rinsed them off 

this is what i got - 2 pre stamp 72 spoke 
1 stamped 72 spoke - rim has been curbed pretty bad 
1 stamped 88 spoke 
they are all 13x7 reverse 
also all 4 bullets with the tool 
and adapters (not sure if they are dayton) 
he said they were on an s10 so im guessing unilug 5 :dunno: 

the tires are shit and im gonna have them taken prolly tommorow 
and give them a good scrubbing 


this is the curbed up stamped 72

















one of the pre stamped 72s









the 88


----------



## stilldownivlife

im just going by offers :dunno:

i would like to sell them off as a set but might be willing to seperate :dunno: 

im not sure yet i just want to parlay this find into some new cragar ss 14x6s
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 13 2009, 08:06 PM~12696153
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452655
> 
> 
> *


nos dayton smooth bullets


----------



## JustRite

used set of smooth octas for $100 + 10.00 shipping


----------



## mkvelidadon

NEED 14x7s


----------



## El Diablo

anyone wanna buy my 14x7 daytons? new tires, 175-70, still got tits on the treads... make offers threw pm...


----------



## abel




----------



## baggedout81

Lookin 4 some 13X7 rev. 100 spoke all chrome,if your have blue powder coat that's even better.Hit me up.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 14 2009, 08:07 PM~12707844
> *used set of smooth octas for $100 + 10.00 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 13 2009, 11:26 PM~12697185
> *i picked up some d's off a local guy tonight - so dont blame me for the weights  :buttkick:
> and figured i would put them on here
> i havent cleaned or even rinsed them off
> 
> this is what i got - 2 pre stamp 72 spoke
> 1 stamped 72 spoke - rim has been curbed pretty bad
> 1 stamped 88 spoke
> they are all 13x7 reverse
> also all 4 bullets with the tool
> and adapters (not sure if they are dayton)
> he said they were on an s10 so im guessing unilug 5 :dunno:
> 
> the tires are shit and im gonna have them taken prolly tommorow
> and give them a good scrubbing
> this is the curbed up stamped 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the pre stamped 72s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where in FL you at?


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 14 2009, 09:07 PM~12707844
> *used set of smooth octas for $100 + 10.00 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## DanielDucati

Your post is useless without pics!


> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jan 15 2009, 12:27 PM~12713683
> *anyone wanna buy my 14x7 daytons? new tires, 175-70, still got tits on the treads...  make offers threw pm...
> *


----------



## CHUKO13

FUCKEN CHINOS ARE COMING UP


----------



## wintonrogelio209

ORALE NEXT TIME I GET A PM OF PEOPLE TRYING TO BUY MY 88Z ILL SHOOT THEM OVER THIS WAY


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454211
very clean 72 Spoke Daytons


----------



## Zappo90744

I'm tunning on to the preview guide for ya'll......I know many of you get erections when you see 72 spokes. :biggrin: Fuckers are *CLEAN*!!!!! Not a single ding, scrath, curb, rash, rust, etc, etc, etc. No less than $800 for what you see in the pix.....porcelain chips too which are the expensive ones that Dayton sells....tires still have nipples/hairs on them.  I personally think they would look nice with gold knockoffs.  Pix were taken in the dark with flash which all it does is fuck up the pic. :angry: 








































































































































*NO FLASH..............* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

Zappo,$800??at least sell them with some new Dayton knock offs along with new china adapters,them 3 ways look like shit homie as well as them 6 lug adapters......chrome all faded,.............but them treses look berry berry good........ :thumbsup: 









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Not mine. 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1002605149.html


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 24 2009, 08:07 PM~12805264
> *Zappo,$800??at least sell them with some new Dayton knock offs along with new china adapters,them 3 ways look like shit homie as well as them 6 lug adapters......chrome all faded,.............but them treses look berry berry good........ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They're not chrome bro.....THEY'RE GOLD! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Or at least they were....... :biggrin: :biggrin: Well if anyone is interested I'm sure we can negotiate and come up with something else out of my storage.


----------



## beemc

I WANT THOSE CHIPS


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 25 2009, 02:50 PM~12809729
> *I WANT THOSE CHIPS
> *


----------



## DANNY305

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 6 2009, 12:58 AM~12618529
> *I don't want them, I don't need them and I have no use for them.  Offers?  Trades? (no junk please)  They are stamped and have serial numbers.  Call or text me anytime @ (424) 264-6342.  Gold and chrome is all good!!!!!
> 
> Camera flash made this one look funky! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE


----------



## El Diablo

you can see the sticker on the treads in this pic...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Zappo90744

Pics and video tomorrow on them 13x7 72 spoke gold nip Ds.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jan 30 2009, 05:52 PM~12861059
> *you can see the sticker on the treads in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro long time no talk to how are things going?


----------



## El Diablo

goin pretty good, im snowed in rite now lol, so im puttin in work in the garage. starting body mods, its something ive never done, and i wanna learn, so i wacked out the trunk floor for a suspended pump rack, wacked out teh hood and gonna mold the whole front end up one peice with a custom grill and headlights... i havent wacked the b pillar yet, but i really like the way it looks, then i gotta cap teh doors... well see how it turns out. how are you n yours my freind?

oh, lol wanna buy some daytons?? HAHA! :biggrin: 

fuck it, im goin out to wack teh b pillar rite now....


----------



## Zappo90744

A few pics....13x7 72 spoke gold nipple Ds.....*CLEAN!!!* Offers? Trades? (*no junk*) :biggrin: *Call or text anytime @ (424) 264-6342*

*Rim #4....*


----------



## edelmiro13

this rim needs resealed

















14X7 DAYTONS
450 OBO U PAY SHIPPING


----------



## Zappo90744

Come on peeps...go cash them Uncle Sam checks.....we have Daytons Galore!!!


----------



## robs68

i got three 72 spokes for sale not sure if they are dayton? they have no serial number in the hub? anyone interested?14x7s








































rims only $300 obo plus shipping


----------



## Zappo90744

These 13x7 88s are a little more custom than your average gold 88s.....look;


*I also have a few more sets.....*


----------



## Zappo90744




----------



## robs68

i got the tires off today....heres sum more pics...pm me if interested so far i got $350 shipped.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

These are nice :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 5 2009, 04:36 PM~12917661
> *i got the tires off today....heres sum more pics...pm me if interested so far i got $350 shipped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know who has a real clean single 14x7-72 spoke Dayton(Logo stamped).if you want it rob68 I think he wants $150 (no tire).......


----------



## robs68

i got one already....but i have it mounted with a 5.20....dont need these....ill stick to tru spokes


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 5 2009, 07:19 PM~12919261
> *I know who has a real clean single 14x7-72 spoke Dayton(Logo stamped).if you want it rob68 I think he wants $150 (no tire).......
> *


These are robs68... :twak:


----------



## Zappo90744

*Sale pending on them gold nipple 72s...... *


----------



## Zappo90744

As usual......another faker.......said his SUV broke down half ways from Bakersfield and that he would make it later on in the evening and never showed up or called.... :twak: Why is it so hard to call and say, "you know what, I changed my mind and don't want the rims"? It's not like I'm gonna say NO!!! YOU HAVE TO BUY THEM NOW!!! :angry: 

*Wheels are back up 4Sale.*


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Feb 5 2009, 07:19 PM~12919261-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know who has a real clean single 14x7-72 spoke Dayton(Logo stamped).if you want it rob68, I think he wants $150 (no tire).......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Zappo90744_@Feb 5 2009, 10:21 PM~12921619
> *These are robs68... :twak:
> *


I know pendejo, I was directing what I said directly to rob68........just forgot the comma....... :twak: bacatcha'


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 8 2009, 08:47 PM~12945993
> *I know pendejo, I was directing what I said directly to rob68........just forgot the comma....... :twak: bacatcha'
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Zappo90744

I have them 13x7 all chrome 88 spoke Ds for sale.....chrome adapters, embedded knockoffs and new tires included. ALL READY TO ROLL.........


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 17 2009, 01:45 AM~13025957
> *I have them 13x7 all chrome 88 spoke Ds for sale.....chrome adapters, embedded knockoffs and new tires included.  ALL READY TO ROLL.........
> *


how much?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 17 2009, 09:47 AM~13026913
> *how much?
> *


I'll take a guess.......




















*Best offer......* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























I know Zappo works hard, gotta give him a hand every now and then :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 17 2009, 10:08 AM~13027841
> *I'll take a guess.......
> Best offer......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I know Zappo works hard, gotta give him a hand every now and then  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Best offer over $600 for all 4 13x7s with all accessories minus tires or $700 with all (*NEW*) tires.

And on them 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke Daytons....best offer over $600 for all 5 rims....they come with 4 adapters and some fucked up chrome knockoffs....but you get all 5 rims. *(562) 440-6576*


----------



## Zappo90744

Got some 15x7 72 spoke gold spoke, nips and hub Ds for sale.....adapters and knockoffs included.........$500 for everything.


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## Zappo90744

Ok for all you Cadillac rollers....I have 2 sets of wheels....both sets are the same which consists of 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 72 spoke chrome Ds. The 14x7s are in ok condition yet I have a total of 5 so you can pic whichever 2 you want and the 14x6 I can pretty much say are flawless. Here are pix and video......as usual....BEST OFFER CAN HAVE A SET AND HAS FIRST DIBS on what rims they want out of a total of 9 rims. No adapters or knockoffs.  *(562) 440-6576*




































































































*Video....*


----------



## Zappo90744

Ok, the knockoffs are hella clean and nice and shiny which of course seems to be everyones concern. I'm willing to sell everything as a package deal *OR* willing to sell the knockoffs and adapters separately. Throw me some offers.... *Call or text anytime at (562) 440-6576*  



















*Video.......*


----------



## DanielDucati

Damn Zappo, wish you would of show'd me these when I was there,I would of scooped them up too....


----------



## robs68

hey zappo i got the same house shoes foo....lols...


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 24 2009, 06:25 AM~13095247
> *Damn Zappo, wish you would of show'd me these when I was there,I would of scooped them up too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would've showed them to you but I didn't have them then....I picked these up yesterday afternoon. 

*BTW* - Just wanna throw it out there ya'll that Daniel and I met up this past Sunday and he's a koo-kat! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 08:40 AM~13095958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey zappo i got the same house shoes foo....lols...
> *


Oh shit!!! The shoes huh? I got them in *RED* and *BLUE*....that way I swap them depending on what hood I'm in! LOL J/K Down here in South Los Angeles Blue for Mexicans stands for Sur 13 and red in my hood devides East Side and West Side and I'm from THE EAST!!!

Rob, I have something you don't.....I have the matching shirt to go with those house shoes......had it custom made so Snoop Dogg isn't the only one with custom made bandana clothes.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 24 2009, 09:52 AM~13096533
> *I would've showed them to you but I didn't have them then....I picked these up yesterday afternoon.
> 
> BTW - Just wanna throw it out there ya'll that Daniel and I met up this past Sunday and he's a koo-kat! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Zappo, I picked up them flawless show quality 72 gold spokes- 13x7 Daytons in San Bern that same day.If you can find me some all chrome 88 spoke 13x7's stamped in good shape,.I'll take another drive out there this weekend thats if you wanna trade....... and them 72 spokes Deeez in west hollywood were fucked up.....bent spokes,bent KO wings and curbed up like they were on Ron's dancer and pendejo wanted 5 bills.......I laughed at his ass......


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 24 2009, 09:59 AM~13096583
> *Oh shit!!!  The shoes huh?  I got them in RED and BLUE....that way I swap them depending on what hood I'm in!  LOL  J/K  Down here in South Los Angeles Blue for Mexicans stands for Sur 13 and red in my hood devides East Side and West Side and I'm from THE EAST!!!
> 
> Rob, I have something you don't.....I have the matching shirt to go with those house shoes......had it custom made so Snoop Dogg isn't the only one with custom made bandana clothes.
> *


lols.....


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 24 2009, 11:47 AM~13097676
> *Zappo, I picked up them flawless show quality 72 gold spokes- 13x7 Daytons in San Bern that same day.If you can find me some all chrome 88 spoke 13x7's stamped in good shape,.I'll take another drive out there this weekend thats if you wanna trade....... and them 72 spokes Deeez in west hollywood were fucked up.....bent spokes,bent KO wings and curbed up like they were on Ron's dancer and pendejo wanted 5 bills.......I laughed at his ass......
> *


Damn....I know where there are some clean ass 13x7 all chrome 88s....only about 10 minutes from my pad but they are not stamped. They have new tires I believe anc China kos and adapters.

Where were those 72s in San Bernardino?!?! BTW, they are only gold spoke? Pix or I don't believe you! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

I have a full set of 15x7 reverse gold spoke, nipple, hub and knockoff set of Ds...adapters included. I really haven't taken a good look at the wheels since it was dark when I loaded them in my trunk...pics and video tomorrow. Best offer over *$300* can have them all. *(562) 440-6576*


----------



## Zappo90744

Ok, so I got the shit wrong...they're 15x8s.......now you all know that I'm lazy as fuck and I don't like taking my time cleaning shit up. I just sprayed wire wheel cleaner and rinsed off but fuckers still shine. *Offers? Trades?* *(562) 440-6576.*  
























































*VIDEO......*


----------



## elementr1

Hey zappo I need some 13 or 14 chrome 72's... What you got?


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by elementr1_@Feb 26 2009, 03:55 AM~13116280
> *Hey zappo I need some 13 or 14 chrome 72's... What you got?
> *


Holla at me bro...I have several 14x7 all chrome 72s.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 24 2009, 01:47 PM~13097676
> *Zappo, I picked up them flawless show quality 72 gold spokes- 13x7 Daytons in San Bern that same day.If you can find me some all chrome 88 spoke 13x7's stamped in good shape,.I'll take another drive out there this weekend thats if you wanna trade....... and them 72 spokes Deeez in west hollywood were fucked up.....bent spokes,bent KO wings and curbed up like they were on Ron's dancer and pendejo wanted 5 bills.......I laughed at his ass......
> *


I'm still looking for gold spoke 13x7 72s. LMK if you want to sell.


----------



## elementr1

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 16 2009, 11:45 PM~13025957
> *I have them 13x7 all chrome 88 spoke Ds for sale.....chrome adapters, embedded knockoffs and new tires included.  ALL READY TO ROLL.........
> *


PM Me a price shipped to 98498. And some pics please


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

i have 13 x 7 88 spoke daytons for sale for local pick up in the south florida area im selling them for 500 obo brand new tires only 70 miles on the tires

here is the car they are on right now











i also have 3 crome pro hopper pumps for sale brand new 200 each or 500 for all 3 

darin
holla 954-657-1565


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 27 2009, 11:47 AM~13129078
> *i have 13 x 7 88 spoke daytons for sale for local pick up in the south florida area im selling them for 500 obo brand new tires only 70 miles on the tires
> 
> here is the car they are on right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have 3 crome pro hopper pumps for sale brand new 200 each or 500 for all 3
> 
> darin
> holla 954-657-1565
> *


Do you got any close up pics of all 4 wheels,Im interested....... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

i will have some close up tomarow or buy sunday


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by elementr1_@Feb 27 2009, 10:55 AM~13128604
> *PM Me a price shipped to 98498. And some pics please
> *


Sorry bro but those are sold.


----------



## elementr1

Still looking for some chrome 14x7 72's...


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by elementr1_@Feb 28 2009, 12:19 PM~13138177
> *Still looking for some chrome 14x7 72's...
> *


I got them bro....


----------



## elementr1

Pics? I got the money


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by elementr1_@Mar 1 2009, 05:13 AM~13143299
> *Pics? I got the money
> *


Pics? Scroll up and you'll see like 5, 6 or 7 pics...and video as well.


----------



## elementr1

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Mar 2 2009, 10:51 AM~13153701
> *Pics?  Scroll up and you'll see like 5, 6 or 7 pics...and video as well.
> *


All the pics say removed??? I see nothing as far as all chrome 72's go. Please post some more


----------



## THE PETE-STA

I NEED SOME VERY NICE AND CLEAN 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR MY 58, SOMEONE HIT ME UP.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 27 2009, 11:47 AM~13129078
> *i have 13 x 7 88 spoke daytons for sale for local pick up in the south florida area im selling them for 500 obo brand new tires only 70 miles on the tires
> 
> here is the car they are on right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have 3 crome pro hopper pumps for sale brand new 200 each or 500 for all 3
> 
> darin
> holla 954-657-1565
> *


Word,where the wheels at i don't see them


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 26 2009, 08:02 AM~13116456
> *I'm still looking for gold spoke 13x7 72s.  LMK if you want to sell.
> *


:wave:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by elementr1_@Mar 2 2009, 01:05 PM~13154403
> *All the pics say removed??? I see nothing as far as all chrome 72's go. Please post some more
> *


What about those pics that I posted on Feb 23rd? Those are 14s..72 spoke.


----------



## Zappo90744

Ok, so I got off my lazy ass and rinsed the wheels off a little bit...I didn't use no wire wheel cleaner either...and it's "somewhat" of a cloudy day out here in Orange County....and look at the shine off of these Daytons......*$700* *OR BEST OFFER!!!* They are stamped and serialized!!! For those of you who want to save some *$$$* I can part them out and sell them without tires, knockoffs or adapters. No PMs, call or text me anytime @ *(562) 440-6576*  

*Look at how one of the wheels looks like with my demo knockoff leaning on my wheel....*  





























*Video........*


----------



## pgh412

how much for 100 spoke gold Ds 13by7


----------



## regalistic

not mine

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pts/1055607667.html


----------



## mac2lac

]TO THE MF TOP!!!! 

LET'S GET THIS GOIN AGAIN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Got these 3 sets for sale of trade :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486804


----------



## primer665

ttt


----------



## Phat6Deuce

Looking for a set of *CLEAN and AUTHENTIC* _*Daytons or Zeniths*_ in 14x7 88 or 100 spokes in* Southern Cali *for pick up for my 62pala...all hardware included. hit me up via PM or email at [email protected].

Thanks, Jay


----------



## Phat6Deuce

TTT


----------



## Guest

Does anyone got Daytons Red Eagle chip?? I need six of those. Please pm. Thank


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481620&st=0
17'' daytons stamped w/vogues crispy clean ''
1500 shipped


----------



## mac2lac

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good topic :cheesy:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

I HAVE GOT ONE DAYTONS 14X7 72 SPKE STAMPED 225A BACK HUB AND I NEED SOME GET SET OF 3 WHEELS LOOKIN LIKE SAME FROM MY RIMS DAYTON PIC NO KNOCK OFF N ADAPTERS JUST WHEELS ONLY. ANYONE HAVE GET SOME RIMS 3 DAYTONS LOOK SAME FROM MY RIMS. HOW MUCH LET HIT ME UP THANKZ


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 3 2010, 03:39 PM~17375807
> *I HAVE GOT ONE DAYTONS 14X7 72 SPKE STAMPED 225A BACK HUB AND I NEED SOME GET SET OF 3 WHEELS LOOKIN LIKE SAME FROM MY RIMS DAYTON PIC NO KNOCK OFF N ADAPTERS JUST WHEELS ONLY. ANYONE HAVE GET SOME RIMS 3 DAYTONS LOOK SAME FROM MY RIMS. HOW MUCH LET HIT ME UP THANKZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got TWO of them, by mine or sell me yours


----------



## KC_Caddy

I have a set of CLEAN 16X8's, 100 spoke, all gold except for the hubs, which are chrome. 24k gold, stamped on the front, also Dayton stickers on the inside hubs. Very nice set. They're the mid offset. The guy at the wheel shop told me they would have been close to 3k new from Dayton. Come with real offers. Located in Kansas City.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=118mvd3&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=dp8eqc&s=5


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 3 2010, 05:49 PM~17377916
> *I got TWO of them, by mine or sell me yours
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

I GOT SOME 14X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS AND THEY COME WITH A GOOD SET OF 0G PREMIUM SPORTWAY 560-S NOT SHOWN ON THE PICTURE WITH ABOUT 90% TREAD ON THEM


----------



## mac2lac

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 01:33 AM~17395591
> *TTT
> *


post yours up for sale


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

IM LOOKING FOR A SINGLE CHROME 88 SPOKE 13X7 DAYTON.... PRESTAMPED OR STAMPED IS FINE... LMK IF YOU HAVE ONE..


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@May 4 2010, 09:43 PM~17394055
> *I GOT SOME 14X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS AND THEY COME WITH A GOOD SET OF 0G PREMIUM SPORTWAY 560-S NOT SHOWN ON THE PICTURE WITH ABOUT 90% TREAD ON THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cuanto ?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 5 2010, 07:51 AM~17397456
> *Cuanto ?
> *


850


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@May 5 2010, 01:57 PM~17400683
> *850
> *


 :0


----------



## SupremePA

[/quote]

Will you throw in the random Corona can too?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 5 2010, 03:03 PM~17401391
> *:0
> *


BUT WHO KNOWS I MIGHT NEGOTIATE THE PRICE


----------



## TEMPER909IE

*$300*...Really clean Daytons w/tires, hex knock offs, adapters and tools!!!

13" 100 Spokes...Located in Fontana Cali...Pick up only!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 12 2010, 09:44 PM~17472932
> *$300...Really clean Daytons w/tires, hex knock offs, adapters and tools!!!
> 
> 13" 100 Spokes...Located in Fontana Cali...Pick up only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS A DAYTON TOPIC LIL HOMIE NOT CHINA TOPIC



BUR I GUESS WHAT YOUNGSTERS NOW A DAY BE CALLING NOCK OFF RIMS


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@May 12 2010, 09:47 PM~17472973
> *THIS IS A DAYTON TOPIC LIL HOMIE NOT CHINA TOPIC
> BUR I GUESS WHAT YOUNGSTERS NOW A DAY BE CALLING NOCK OFF RIMS
> *


THESE ARE REAL DAYTONS, STAMPED ON THE HUB AND ALL :uh:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 12 2010, 11:05 PM~17473216
> *THESE ARE REAL DAYTONS, STAMPED ON THE HUB AND ALL :uh:
> *


post pics...i wanna see the back of the hub please...


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 12 2010, 11:06 PM~17473918
> *post pics...i wanna see the back of the hub please...
> *


2morrow  you gonna buy or what?


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 13 2010, 12:25 AM~17474057
> *2morrow  you gonna buy or what?
> *


i might....i don't bullshit...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17473216
> *THESE ARE REAL DAYTONS, STAMPED ON THE HUB AND ALL :uh:
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT SO I CAN BE ON MY WAY TO THE 909 IM ONLY 40 MINUTES AWAY


----------



## mac2lac

look like 88's to me


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 12 2010, 09:44 PM~17472932
> *$300...Really clean Daytons w/tires, hex knock offs, adapters and tools!!!
> 
> 13" 100 Spokes...Located in Fontana Cali...Pick up only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@May 12 2010, 11:41 PM~17474151
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT SO I CAN BE ON MY WAY TO THE 909 IM ONLY 40 MINUTES AWAY
> *


LET ME KNOW, PICS ARE POSTED


----------



## KC_Caddy

If You will ship them, consider them sold.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 21 2009, 01:16 PM~14537520
> *Got these 3 sets for sale of trade  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486804
> *


wish I had the money for those 13x5.5!


----------



## KC_Caddy

Those are gone.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 13 2010, 12:33 PM~17478574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 So have you sold them ?


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 13 2010, 02:42 PM~17479794
> *:0  :0  So have you sold them ?
> *


Nah not yet


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 13 2010, 05:08 PM~17480018
> *Nah not yet
> *


I'd have already bought them if you were willing to ship. You wanna sell them right now?


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@May 14 2010, 12:44 AM~17485431
> *I'd have already bought them if you were willing to ship.  You wanna sell them right now?
> *



I should ask first if they fit a big body. Gotta be sure they'd fit and not rub.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

I wont ship them, sorry


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 14 2010, 12:59 AM~17485590
> *I wont ship them, sorry
> *


As long as you need the rims more than the cash, that works.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@May 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17485668
> *As long as you need the rims more than the cash, that works.
> *


Yea, I dont need neither the rims or cash, so when they sell locally cool, but they can sit in my garage until that time comes, its no problem for me


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 14 2010, 12:17 AM~17485739
> *Yea, I dont need neither the rims or cash, so when they sell locally cool, but they can sit in my garage until that time comes, its no problem for me
> *


you only have 2 rims? why won't you ship?


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 13 2010, 11:33 PM~17485875
> *you only have 2 rims? why won't you ship?
> *


yea only 2 rims. i dont wanna ship cuz people always bitch about the price of shipping, ive checked places in my area about shipping just a rim, no tires or anything and they say $55 to ship just one china rim, so i dont wanna even know how much shipping 2 rims & tires would be. plus the buyer has to pay for the box and bubble wrapp or whatever so the wheels dont get messed up. and this was a while back when i checked, so prices pry went up a little. lets say i go out and find out a price to ship these 2 wheels and i tell the person that wants them shipped how much it is, most likely there gonna start complaining about the price and say that im getting ripped off or some shit, i cant help the price shipping is, thats why i dont wanna deal with shipping, its easier to just have someone come pick em up give me the cash and thats it.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 13 2010, 03:08 PM~17480018
> *Nah not yet
> *


Ok cool , I just read that you dont ship . you should sell those fast local .


----------



## KC_Caddy

Another pic of the 16X8 stamped D's I'm selling. Extremely clean, bright and shiny gold and chrome, almost flawless and come w/ the tires.


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4r6a7d&s=5


----------



## danp68

14" or 13" all gold-my boy needs asap-72,88,or 100 spoke-cash in hand-all gold tho not partial gold-pm me he want em yesterday


----------



## Garcia93

I Need A set of 14 Daytons Or Zeniths Cash In Hand


----------



## 67chevy

lookin 4 a single center gold 72 spoke dayton wheel let me know whats out there


----------



## Dreamer62

looking for Dayton knock off's with recess. 3 bar or 2 bar. Open to rechroming so let me know what's out there.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Garcia93_@May 17 2010, 07:49 PM~17521035
> *I Need A set of 14 Daytons Or Zeniths Cash In Hand
> *



I have a set of 13s zeniths if you're interested


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

I have these 100 spokes ((Very Nice))With Brand spanking new tires.The wheels were brand new out of the box 2 weeks ago
((SHOW QUALITY :biggrin: ))
Not selling with the dayton embeds.They will come with differrent caps


----------



## Pure Perfection

lookn 4 a single 72 spoke all gold dayton does ne1 have 1 by chance they wana sell.......thanks


----------



## biggie84

13x7 chrome and gold Daytons 

900 OBO located in Dallas TX pick up only NO SHIPPING wheels are used but in great condition does not come with knock off hammer REAL DAYTONS new tires ready to go hit me up with any real offers no low ball offers PLS


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 21 2010, 08:34 AM~17561250
> *I have these 100 spokes ((Very Nice))With Brand spanking new tires.The wheels were brand new out of the box 2 weeks ago
> ((SHOW QUALITY :biggrin: ))
> Not selling with the dayton embeds.They will come with differrent caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those real daytons?


----------



## WICKED REGALS

looking for 1 all gold center 100 spoke 14x7 stamped dayton post pics if you got one for sale


----------



## biggie84

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I NEED 1- 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTON CHROME WITH GOLD SPOKES AND NIPLES OR I'LL TRADE FOR 1 THE SAME BUT 88 SPOKE DAYTON


----------



## Guest

Need Dayton red eagle chips? Please sent me pm.


----------



## Models IV Life

LET ME ASK A DUMB QUESTION!!!..OK I KNOW DAYTONS BEST LINE ARE THE 13"- 72's, 88's AND THEIR 14"- 72's & 100's..MY QUESTION IS...ARE THE 13" 100's THE "BOULEVARD" SERIES THEY CAME OUT WITH? WEREN'T THOSE THE "CHEAPER" SERIES WHEELS???


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 23 2010, 02:05 AM~17575169
> *LET ME ASK A DUMB QUESTION!!!..OK I KNOW DAYTONS BEST LINE ARE THE 13"- 72's, 88's AND THEIR 14"- 72's & 100's..MY QUESTION IS...ARE THE 13" 100's THE "BOULEVARD" SERIES THEY CAME OUT WITH? WEREN'T THOSE THE "CHEAPER" SERIES WHEELS???
> *


usa chinas all bad, period


----------



## biggie84

> _Originally posted by biggie84_@May 22 2010, 01:22 PM~17570827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 chrome and gold Daytons
> 
> 900 OBO  located in Dallas TX pick up only NO SHIPPING wheels are used but in great condition does not come with knock off hammer REAL DAYTONS new tires ready to go hit me up with any real offers no low ball offers PLS
> *


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## KC_Caddy

Added some better pics of the 16X8 triple golds I'm selling. Stamp is visible in a couple of them.



I added a few more in this CL ad. Available for local sale or will ship on your dime.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/1756010509.html

More pics available if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## killakali

If anyone has or knows where to get dayton knockoffs with the checkered flag and red dayton logo PM me please.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

*$250 PICKED UP ONLY!!!*</span>


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 27 2010, 12:40 PM~17622278
> *$250 PICKED UP ONLY!!!</span>
> *


how much for just the rims shipped to tx?


----------



## SELF MADE

WANTED TO BUY

SINGLE 100spoke ALL CHROME DAYTON.

THANKYOU :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE

13 X 7 REVERSE. FORGOT THAT PART. :twak:


----------



## Bobby G.

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Aug 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11404693
> *13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping
> 
> pics
> and also looking for some 15's
> *


  

I've got a set of 5..OG 15" ..100 spoke chrome with adapters and hex knockoffs

Brand new.....$500.......Sorry no pics, I know........If you are in North Texas...

Pick-up ONLY.....Bonham, Tx.

PM if interested. I will be in Dallas tomorrow at Flag Pole Hill. [without rims]

TLA


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@May 29 2010, 12:42 PM~17640969
> *
> 
> I've got a set of 5..OG 15" ..100 spoke chrome with adapters and hex knockoffs
> 
> Brand new.....$500.......Sorry no pics, I know........If you are in North Texas...
> 
> Pick-up ONLY.....Bonham, Tx.
> 
> PM if interested.  I will be in Dallas tomorrow at Flag Pole Hill. [without rims]
> 
> TLA
> *


5 brand new real Daytons for 500? You'll def. need pics, but that's a good price if they're truly brand new and real Daytons. Let's see 'em.


----------



## chale1904

You still have these?


> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 27 2010, 11:40 AM~17622278
> *$250 PICKED UP ONLY!!!</span>
> *


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by chale1904_@Jun 2 2010, 10:39 PM~17681628
> *You still have these?
> *


Nope they sold last week


----------



## Groc006

Anyone have a clean Set of 14" D's or Z's?? PM me


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 3 2010, 12:51 PM~17686259
> *Anyone have a clean Set of 14" D's or Z's??  PM me
> *


HIT UP MY BOY J FROM GOODTIMES HE HAS A CLEAN SET OF 14 "


----------



## Mack10

Looking for a clean set of 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke daytons or zeniths... No dents, curb checks, or loose spokes... Must be clean and show ready...Thanks....  If I could pick some up in Texas that would even be that much better...


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 22 2010, 04:29 PM~17571620
> *looking for 1 all gold center 100 spoke 14x7 stamped dayton post pics if you got one for sale
> *


ttt


----------



## snoopy213

ANY BODY HAS ANY 14X7 DAYTONS 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME FOR SALE??? GET AT ME, THANKS


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 6 2010, 01:43 PM~17709507
> *Looking for a clean set of 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke daytons or zeniths... No dents, curb checks, or loose spokes... Must be clean and show ready...Thanks....   If I could pick some up in Texas that would even be that much better...
> *


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 6 2010, 02:43 PM~17709507
> *Looking for a clean set of 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke daytons or zeniths... No dents, curb checks, or loose spokes... Must be clean and show ready...Thanks....   If I could pick some up in Texas that would even be that much better...
> *


  TTT


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 6 2010, 01:43 PM~17709507
> *Looking for a clean set of 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke daytons or zeniths... No dents, curb checks, or loose spokes... Must be clean and show ready...Thanks....   If I could pick some up in Texas that would even be that much better...
> *


TTT


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 8 2010, 10:25 AM~17727299
> *TTT
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

WANT TO BUY set of 4 or 5 all chrome 13" Dayton 72 spoke wheels. With or without tires and accessories. Only looking for CLEAN wheels, nu curbed/dented/loose spoked/rusted wheels


----------



## Harley Starr

PM me if you have any... ANY 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5. 
72 spoke all chrome DOUBLE stamped on FRONT, hub and lip 14 X 7 rwd Daytons.
paypal ready homies... but they have to be perfect


----------



## rudster

im looking for 14" daytons 88 or 72 spoke or zeniths they have to be super clean would like them with tires but will take just the rims.im in east la and have cash in hand,get at me.thanks 323-775-3567 rudy.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Jun 6 2010, 11:43 AM~17709507-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a clean set of 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke daytons or zeniths... No dents, curb checks, or loose spokes... Must be clean and show ready...Thanks....   If I could pick some up in Texas that would even be that much better...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 8 2010, 04:22 PM~17731504
> *WANT TO BUY set of 4 or 5 all chrome 13" Dayton 72 spoke wheels.  With or without tires and accessories.  Only looking for CLEAN wheels, nu curbed/dented/loose spoked/rusted wheels
> *


I got a set of five 13in 72 spoke ds all chrome and pretty clean. I was gonna use on my build but i would sell them for 750 FIRM plus actual shipping cost.....ill post pics in here tonight


----------



## Purple Haze

Got these for sale if anyone is interested

5x5 or 5x4.5

$130 plus shipping


----------



## lowlowlow

sold


----------



## Forgiven 63

FOR SALE IN DALLAS, TEXAS 

TIRES ARE BALD..... 1 WHEELS HAS A CURB CHECK, UDER THEN THAT RIMS ARE IN PERFECT SHAPE !

HAVE 2 SET'S OF KNOCK OFFS BOTH REAL DAYTONS. WILL SELL THEM APART FROM WHEELS.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 10 2010, 08:48 AM~17747596
> *FOR SALE IN DALLAS, TEXAS
> 
> TIRES ARE BALD..... 1 WHEELS HAS A CURB CHECK, UDER THEN THAT RIMS ARE IN PERFECT SHAPE !
> 
> HAVE 2 SET'S OF KNOCK OFFS  BOTH REAL DAYTONS.  WILL SELL THEM APART FROM WHEELS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you just have two of them or do you have all four? How much?


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 10 2010, 07:48 AM~17747596
> *FOR SALE IN DALLAS, TEXAS
> 
> TIRES ARE BALD..... 1 WHEELS HAS A CURB CHECK, UDER THEN THAT RIMS ARE IN PERFECT SHAPE !
> 
> HAVE 2 SET'S OF KNOCK OFFS  BOTH REAL DAYTONS.  WILL SELL THEM APART FROM WHEELS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## hangingloose_4u

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 10 2010, 07:48 AM~17747596
> *FOR SALE IN DALLAS, TEXAS
> 
> TIRES ARE BALD..... 1 WHEELS HAS A CURB CHECK, UDER THEN THAT RIMS ARE IN PERFECT SHAPE !
> 
> HAVE 2 SET'S OF KNOCK OFFS  BOTH REAL DAYTONS.  WILL SELL THEM APART FROM WHEELS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Is it a complete set of 4? do you have a pic of the curb check one? .How much picked up? Your inbox is full too*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Jun 10 2010, 10:07 AM~17747728-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you just have two of them or do you have all four? How much?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 10:35 AM~17747951
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hangingloose_4u_@Jun 10 2010, 11:01 AM~17748157
> *Is it a complete set of 4? do you have a pic of the curb check one? .How much picked up? Your inbox is full too
> *



all 4


----------



## Forgiven 63

RIM WITH CURB CHECK........


----------



## Forgiven 63

*I SOLD A SET OF ALL CHROME 72'S IN PERFECT SHAPE A WHILE AGO FOR NEAR A G...

THIS SET ISNT PERFECT BUT IT IS CENTER GOLD AND iM LOOKING TO GET ABOUT THE SAME.

PM OFFERS...*


----------



## touchdowntodd

13x7 72s. wanted.. MUST be all chrome... MUST be very, very clean... 

will pay the right price.. 

who has me hooked up?


----------



## Guest

$210 for Daytons knockoffs and free shipping. Or pick up San Fernando Valley.


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 22 2010, 04:29 PM~17571620
> *looking for 1 all gold center 100 spoke 14x7 stamped dayton post pics if you got one for sale
> *


ttt


----------



## Forgiven 63

ALSO GOT A 13X7 72 SPOKE SPARE...

CHROME HUB.
GOLD NIPPLES
CHROME SPOKES
GOLD CENTER HUB


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 10 2010, 12:51 PM~17749106
> *ALSO GOT A 13X7  72 SPOKE SPARE...
> 
> CHROME HUB.
> GOLD NIPPLES
> CHROME SPOKES
> GOLD CENTER HUB
> *


got some pics and how much


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 10 2010, 12:56 PM~17749146
> *got some pics and how much
> *



IT'S MY BOY'S I'LL GET PIC'S

ONLY 1 RIM ! THE RIM IS NEW !


----------



## Forgiven 63

ALSO GOT A 14X7 ALL CHROME FOR SALE...... GOOD FOR A STREET CAR.
HAS A WORN OUT 5:20 ON IT.


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 10 2010, 01:01 PM~17749178
> *IT'S MY BOY'S   I'LL GET PIC'S
> 
> ONLY 1 RIM !   THE RIM IS NEW !
> *


 thanks. you dont have a 14x7 gold center stamped do you? i need 1


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 10 2010, 01:08 PM~17749232
> * thanks. you dont have a 14x7 gold center stamped do you? i need 1
> *



NOPE....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jun 10 2010, 10:41 AM~17749013
> *$210 for Daytons knockoffs and free shipping. Or pick up  San Fernando Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## bigg_E

set of 13x7 chrome 100 spoke Daytons
never mounted, only one rim took outta box to inspect. purchased new in March and id rather sale now and invest money in my project. 

includes adaptors and 2 bar straight embedded knock offs.

$1600 firm plus shipping

i have rims in possesion and ready to ship or pick up. no need to wait for them.


----------



## mac2lac

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547061


DAYTONS FOR SALE!!!! HURRDY UP AN BUY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

I just listed Daytons on Ebay and a guy is asking if they'll fit an '85 Caprice. If anyone can help me with a good answer, I appreciate it. The rims are 16X8 mid offset. Thanks.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jun 29 2010, 11:45 PM~17922755
> *I just listed Daytons on Ebay and a guy is asking if they'll fit an '85 Caprice.  If anyone can help me with a good answer, I appreciate it.  The rims are 16X8 mid offset.  Thanks.
> *


Anyone know?


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jun 30 2010, 12:40 PM~17926640
> *Anyone know?
> *


ask one of the wheel sellers on here, I don't have a clue but I'd bet you'd get a faster answer if you pm one of them...


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:45 PM~17922755
> *I just listed Daytons on Ebay and a guy is asking if they'll fit an '85 Caprice.  If anyone can help me with a good answer, I appreciate it.  The rims are 16X8 mid offset.  Thanks.
> *



they should


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jun 29 2010, 11:45 PM~17922755
> *I just listed Daytons on Ebay and a guy is asking if they'll fit an '85 Caprice.  If anyone can help me with a good answer, I appreciate it.  The rims are 16X8 mid offset.  Thanks.
> *


ive seen standards on fleetwoods so they should work


----------



## KC_Caddy

Thanks guys. Standards are cool on Fleetwoods but these didn't work on mine because of the X8 width. Sucked but it looks like I'll probably end up making a few bucks on them so it'll work out. If anyone's interested, here's a link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170506911563


----------



## sincityrider1

17x9 dayton with stamp on hub triple gold with 275 35 17 nitto in great shape one tire needs to be patched rims have dints on the inside but the outside is clean local only 702 las vegas/henderson NV.


----------



## sincityrider1




----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jun 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17932139
> *Thanks guys.  Standards are cool on Fleetwoods but these didn't work on mine because of the X8 width.  Sucked but it looks like I'll probably end up making a few bucks on them so it'll work out.  If anyone's interested, here's a link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170506911563
> *


Good news. They sold on Ebay for 660. I paid 450, so I could out ahead. Now I need some D's that actually fit my big body.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 10 2010, 11:02 PM~18014209
> *Good news.  They sold on Ebay for 660.  I paid 450, so I could out ahead.  Now I need some D's that actually fit my big body.
> *


  glad it worked out for you.....


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

got something good conditing selling or open trade:

Three Real Daytons adapters 2 left 1 right fit 4 lugs $50 or trade 5 lugs real daytons or knock off

























One Real Daytons knock off gold 24kt dome bullet left 6960-L need fixin re-gold plating again $35 or trade some knock-off og 3 bar or 2 ears Daytons or new Lead hammer
























If inetersted @ [email protected] or text me only 214-723-2208 Pelon Thanks 4 looking Homie


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

Will trade my 13x7 72 spoke Zeniths all chrome without my knockoffs for all chrome 13x7 daytons 72 spoke


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18014209
> *Good news.  They sold on Ebay for 660.  I paid 450, so I could out ahead.  Now I need some D's that actually fit my big body.
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES

looking for 1 or 2 88 spoke daytons, in any condition!


----------



## Guest

Looking for 1 14's 72 spoke all chrome Dayton....


----------



## no joke

Looking for 1 14x7 100 spoke real Dayton with only gold nips, looking for double stamp or atleast the stamp on the hub


----------



## primer665

i got some 15x8 dayton 72 spokes gold hub and nipples lips have some dings


----------



## Padilla 505

i got three dayton gold adapters make me an offer if you want better pics 
let me know


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Jul 15 2010, 07:00 AM~18051932
> *i got three dayton gold adapters make me an offer if you want better pics
> let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what pattern are they?


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 15 2010, 09:58 AM~18053084
> *what pattern are they?
> *


they came off a cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Jul 15 2010, 03:36 PM~18055851
> *they came off a cutlass  :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$$$???????????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jul 14 2010, 06:16 AM~18043117
> *Looking for 1 14's 72 spoke all chrome Dayton....
> *


ttt


----------



## JB45

SET OF 5 ..14X7 GOLD HUB/NIP $800 SHIPPED TO LOWER 48. ..OR OBO FOR LOCAL PICK UP ..LMK










CHECK POST FOR MORE INFO: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=552020


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

dont d's have some kind of stamp on them? do these look like d's?


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 24 2010, 07:17 PM~18132151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont d's have some kind of stamp on them? do these look like d's?
> *


not 2 me... I don't see a 225 on the back and the nipples don't line up right


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jul 24 2010, 08:01 PM~18132890
> *not 2 me... I don't see a 225 on the back and the nipples don't line up right
> *


x2


----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jul 24 2010, 07:01 PM~18132890
> *not 2 me... I don't see a 225 on the back and the nipples don't line up right
> *


HOMIE........THEY ALL ARE STAMPED 225A THATS WHY I TOOK A PIC OF THE BACK BUT THE LIGHT FADED IT OUT.. I WILL POST UP A NEW PIC :wow:


----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 24 2010, 04:17 PM~18132151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont d's have some kind of stamp on them? do these look like d's?
> *


IF THEY ARE STAMPED ARE YOU GOING TO BUY THEM? :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 25 2010, 12:16 AM~18133408
> *HOMIE........THEY ALL ARE STAMPED 225A  THATS WHY I TOOK A PIC OF THE BACK BUT THE LIGHT FADED IT OUT.. I WILL POST UP A NEW PIC  :wow:
> *


this guy sells daytons all the time! 

do you have any 15x7 standards for a good price?


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 24 2010, 09:17 PM~18133424
> *IF THEY ARE STAMPED ARE YOU GOING TO BUY THEM? :0
> *


the homie drasticlolo dont mess around if he says there DAYTONS then they are, just call him MR DAYTON thats all he sells, i have bought from him a couple times good dude


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 24 2010, 11:00 PM~18134092
> *the homie drasticlolo dont mess around if he says there DAYTONS then they are, just call him MR DAYTON thats all he sells, i have bought from him a couple times good dude
> *


x2  how much drastic? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 24 2010, 11:52 PM~18134359
> *x2  how much drastic? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

anyone repair daytons i have two that have loose spokes


----------



## El Callejero

I have a new set of 14by 7s center gold,gold kos,chrome adapters. First $900 and ill ship 4 free any of the 48 states.Best deal Like a sore dick u cant beat it :biggrin: Check my post


----------



## 85 cc

need a single 14x7 gold center 100 spoke  had a blow out doing 90 fucking scarry :wow: pm me if you have one you would like to get rid of


----------



## JB45

$800 OBO NO ACCS .. FOR LOCAL SALE

TIRES GOOD TO GO .. CORNELL 155/80/13

IN SO CAL


































RIM 1 - MINOR CHECK


----------



## JB45

GOT THESE 3 PRE-STAMPED 72z :: FOR LOCAL SALE :: $300 

GOT CURBS BUT KOO FOR A DAILY OR BARREL SWAP :: MORE PIKZ TOMORROW

IN SO CAL


----------



## KC_Caddy

Selling a set of 13X7 88's stamped in front, triple gold, brand new Firestone FR380 155/80 tires. Drove on the a total of a day or two and found a set of 14X7 that I think go better w/ my car's color. Lots of pics of the rims on and odd my car are posted in the topic about 13's on big bodies page 31 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386002

They come with adapters and a rare Dayton KO that is 3 bar swept gold w/ a recess for the newer style chips. I ordered the chips from Dayton and they should be arriving any day, so you'd have flawless chips.

The gold looks pretty good, just slight fade, some of the nips have some rust and peeling but the spokes, etc are fine. They look great on the car. A few curb checks but nothing terrible. They hold air just fine. Taking offers. I've been on here for a couple of yrs, but have been on Ebay as a buyer and seller for over 10 yrs. w/ 100% positive feedback as nightfly71 if you want to check me out there (sold a set of Daytons there last month).

These are in the Kansas City area so local pick up is cool and I can also ship.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Jul 28 2010, 01:17 AM~18161081
> *GOT THESE 3 PRE-STAMPED 72z  :: FOR LOCAL SALE :: $300
> 
> GOT CURBS BUT KOO FOR A DAILY OR BARREL SWAP  ::  MORE PIKZ TOMORROW
> 
> IN SO CAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13? 14?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2010, 11:37 PM~18196911
> *13? 14?
> *


13s homie


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 31 2010, 05:08 PM~18195174
> *Selling a set of 13X7 88's stamped in front, triple gold, brand new Firestone FR380 155/80 tires.
> 
> These are in the Kansas City area so local pick up is cool and I can also ship.
> *


How much ?


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2010, 11:19 AM~18206868
> *13s homie
> *


THANX HOMIE

THESE ARE SOLD ..TEXAS BOUND


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Aug 2 2010, 01:21 PM~18206880
> *How much ?
> *


$800 OBO. They'll come w/ the brand new tires I bought for them. I've driven a total of about 30 miles on them. They'll also come with the adapters and knock offs which will have brand new Dayton chips, the new style, put into the recess. The new chips were bought from Dayton and should be here in a day or so. I'll post more pics after I add the chips.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Shipping to AR should be pretty low, I would think. Local pick up is cool too.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Update....got my chips today so the KO's look complete now.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 2 2010, 02:51 PM~18207579
> *$800 OBO.  They'll come w/ the brand new tires I bought for them.  I've driven a total of about 30 miles on them.  They'll also come with the adapters and knock offs which will have brand new Dayton chips, the new style, put into the recess.  The new chips were bought from Dayton and should be here in a day or so.  I'll post more pics after I add the chips.
> *


Still got these with the brand new chips in now. Shoot me offers. They come w/ new tires, the adapters and ko's w/ new Dayton chips.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have single1 14's 72 spoke all chrome Dayton for sale?? Sent me pm....


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 3 2010, 01:41 PM~18217283
> *Update....got my chips today so the KO's look complete now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im not hating but in that pic that wheel looks beat up..


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

im looking for some all gold 13'' 72's 88's or 100's.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 6 2010, 08:08 PM~18248225
> *Im not hating but in that pic that wheel looks beat up..
> *


Not perfect or anything, but that's why I pointed out the flaws and posted close ups. They have a little rust on some of the nips a couple checks. Ideal for a daily, not a show car but they look good on the car they're on now. They do hold air and no loose spokes, etc.


----------



## surwestrider

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 4 2008, 07:23 PM~12061577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1500....
> *


still got em homie in tampa looking for center gold deez or zeez!


----------



## surwestrider

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 24 2010, 10:17 PM~18133424
> *IF THEY ARE STAMPED ARE YOU GOING TO BUY THEM? :0
> *


looking for 13~s or 14~s deez or zeez center gold homie let me know if you get any!thanks!


----------



## surwestrider

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 10 2010, 10:43 AM~17748526
> *I SOLD A SET OF ALL CHROME 72'S IN PERFECT SHAPE A WHILE AGO FOR NEAR A G...
> 
> THIS SET ISNT PERFECT BUT IT IS CENTER GOLD AND iM LOOKING TO GET ABOUT THE SAME.
> 
> PM OFFERS...
> *


still got em homie?


----------



## surwestrider

> _Originally posted by biggie84_@May 22 2010, 12:22 PM~17570827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 chrome and gold Daytons
> 
> 900 OBO  located in Dallas TX pick up only NO SHIPPING wheels are used but in great condition does not come with knock off hammer REAL DAYTONS new tires ready to go hit me up with any real offers no low ball offers PLS
> *


still got em homie?


----------



## surwestrider

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 4 2009, 01:57 AM~12599383
> *I got some clean ass 88s on the way similar to what Zappo is twistin' on.....3 are used and 1 is brand new in the box.  They are all stamped with serial numbers.  Gold nipples, spokes and hubs.  No tires, knockoffs or adapters but I'm sure I can throw in a new set of Dayton knockoffs for the right price!  :biggrin:  Call or text anytime @ (424) 264-6342
> 
> Similar to these........... Also have identical 14x7 100 spoke Ds.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL GOT THESE HOMIE LOOKING 4 SOME CLEAN ASS CENTER GOLD 13X7`S 4 MY LAC BIG BODY!


----------



## surwestrider

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Dec 12 2008, 02:19 PM~12412781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same deal all gold with white spokes 72 ds 13x7 make real offers only please no shipping im in phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH STILL GOT EM?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've got a set of 6 14 x 7 72 spoke deep dish chrome with gold nip prestamped Daytons i may get rid of. Four 185/75 tires included. 2 of the wheels have been freshly resealed. Basically you'd have 4 real clean wheels/tires to roll on, 1 for a spare and 1 for a 5th wheel kit or for parts. The 6th one isn't holding air as it has a bunch of loose spokes and the chrome on the barrel is faded. Great for a rebuild though. 

Here's 1 of them, will take more pics if there's serious interest.


----------



## milkbone

LOOKING FOR SOME 14X7's ALL CHROME


----------



## KC_Caddy

Got my chrome D ko's on Ebay right now among other items if anyone's interested. Seller name is nightfly71. Might be putting my 13X7 88 spokes on there soon, too, so keep an eye on me there.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Just added my 88's on Ebay with a buy it now but also taking offers. Feel free to check them out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170524472551


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Aug 6 2010, 05:55 PM~18248167
> *Does anyone have single 14's 72 spoke all chrome Dayton for sale?? Sent me pm....
> *


??


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 8 2010, 12:35 AM~18255175
> *Just added my 88's on Ebay with a buy it now but also taking offers.  Feel free to check them out.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170524472551
> *


Just lowered buy it now price to 800 OBO to move these and make room for my chromes. Who needs some 13X7 88's stamped in the front???!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18020861
> *couple more pics of the single center gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still have this center gold 72 spoke for sale or trade. May be interested in Chrome Dayton adapters, Dayton knockoffs, or any other kind of lowrider related stuff.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 7 2010, 06:59 PM~18253583
> *I've got a set of 6 14 x 7 72 spoke deep dish chrome with gold nip prestamped Daytons i may get rid of.  Four 185/75 tires included.  2 of the wheels have been freshly resealed.  Basically you'd have 4 real clean wheels/tires to roll on, 1 for a spare and 1 for a 5th wheel kit or for parts.  The 6th one isn't holding air as it has a bunch of loose spokes and the chrome on the barrel is faded.  Great for a rebuild though.
> 
> Here's 1 of them, will take more pics if there's serious interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How is the gold on theses from 1 to 10? And pm me price on them I dont need the tires to big for the back of my fleetwood thanks


----------



## TOMT

Not mine but a smoking deal if it is legit.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1887874103.html


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by TOMT_@Aug 11 2010, 12:41 AM~18281691
> *Not mine but a smoking deal if it is legit.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1887874103.html
> *


I checked w/ him and they're 15X7's. Takes some of the appeal away but still brand new D's.


----------



## TOMT

Sorry, Thought they were 13's


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by TOMT_@Aug 11 2010, 07:22 PM~18287325
> *Sorry, Thought they were 13's
> *


Yeah, I thought they looked like maybe 14's. Still D's though. 15's might not look bad on a big car like a big body.


----------



## bigg_E

Dz for sale


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 11 2010, 08:42 PM~18288012
> *Yeah, I thought they looked like maybe 14's.  Still D's though.  15's might not look bad on a big car like a big body.
> *


Would any of you guys roll 15 in. D's on a big body? Bigger than a 13 or 14 but not huge or anything since stocks are 15 in. Opinions?


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Aug 8 2010, 06:51 PM~18260113
> *??
> *



PM SENT


----------



## NIMSTER64

TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS 72 SPOKE 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH COOPER TIRES 1500
































































CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800


----------



## KC_Caddy

Got a set of Dayton 14X7 100 spoke rims for sale, stamped on the back.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry18337509

Also still have my 88 spoke 13X7's available.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2010, 02:51 PM~18323675
> *TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS 72 SPOKE 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH COOPER TIRES 1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooooooooooo wweeeeeeeee!!!!! them vogues are the shit!!!! don't see those in 13's everyday...


----------



## KC_Caddy

about to list these on Ebay unless anyone wants to make a good offer in the next hr. or so. The 13's are still on there for a buy it now of 800 obo but I would take 700 plus shipping if someone wants to offer that. Look up nightfly71 on Ebay, I've got perfect feedback.



> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18337638
> *Got a set of Dayton 14X7 100 spoke rims for sale, stamped on the back.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry18337509
> 
> Also still have my 88 spoke 13X7's available.
> *


----------



## KC_Caddy

Listed now on Ebay with a starting bid of just $350, no reserve. Scoop up your D's!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170529726235


----------



## jspekdc2

anyone with some 13x7 72 spoke chrome or gold ds??? send me some pics..
also how much willing to ship to Puyallup Washington 98375..... THANKS...


----------



## KC_Caddy

88 spoke 13X7 deep dish stamped in the front. Buy it now price just lowered to 750. This includes adapters, Dayton ko's and practically new (less than 50 miles) Firestone FR380's. Mounted, balanced and ready to roll for 750 plus shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## NIMSTER64

72 are sold only have these OBO
CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 8 2010, 07:04 AM~18513592
> *72 are sold only have these OBO
> CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you want to sell just the tires?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Aug 6 2010, 05:55 PM~18248167
> *Does anyone have single1 14's 72 spoke all chrome Dayton for sale?? Sent me pm....
> *


ttt


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 8 2010, 08:51 AM~18514481
> *Do you want to sell just the tires?
> *


x2


----------



## Models IV Life

ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM


----------



## Caddieman 805

:0


----------



## Caddieman 805

Ttt for daytons


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## cashmoneyspeed




----------



## el cuate-g

Real Dayton knockoffs for sale. Used but in decent condition. Gold is good, minor scratches nothing serious. I dont have chips for them. Been sitting for a while don't need them. $150 = shipping


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2010, 10:55 PM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Caddieman 805

:0


----------



## Caddieman 805

That's a he'll of a deal for 800


----------



## Guest

should have a clean set of AC stamped 88's up for sale this week pics to follow oncee wheels acutally become availble...


----------



## Caddieman 805

:biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 10 2010, 10:40 AM~17748492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM WITH CURB CHECK........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so bout how much for the whole deal picked up?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2010, 12:55 AM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2010, 11:44 AM~18564130
> *wow :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:
> *



those woulda been mine if they was 13z :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 02:06 PM~18566459
> *those woulda been mine if they was 13z :biggrin:
> *


They don't look that big I had them on my big body and they looked real good


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2010, 11:55 PM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me price shipped to tx...77803 please.....thanks


----------



## Caddieman 805

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

ttt


----------



## bonediggetie

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2010, 12:55 AM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:do you still have these homie?


----------



## Caddieman 805

Yes sir still up for sale


----------



## Guest

Selling a set of brand new Metal Dayton chip for $80 and free shipping. The color look like Burple or midnite blue.


----------



## vouges17

17's standard rev gold center's $700 shipped complete


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone got a 72 13x7 prestamp all chrome?


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2010, 01:08 AM~18663030
> *anyone got a 72 13x7 prestamp all chrome?
> *





x2


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

14X7 center gold D's.....make reasonable offer...located in Charlotte NC









cameras shitty, rims shine nice gold is nice, 1 rim needs to be properly cleaned other than that near perfect no curb checks rash or dents


----------



## Stomper714

:nicoderm: nice


----------



## papiloco1

I'm looking for a set of chrome or gold, 3 ear swept knock offs for my D's..
No chips needed..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

how much are these worth? 72-13s new tires daytons stamp


----------



## THE ONE

Posting these up now.. 1 set KO 13 x 7 reve 88 spoke gold nipple & spoke. they need to be cleaned. the other set is 15 x 7 gold spoke direct bolt 5 lug.


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Sep 27 2010, 06:39 PM~18676019
> *Posting these up now.. 1 set KO 13 x 7 reve 88 spoke gold nipple & spoke. they need to be cleaned. the other set is  15 x 7 gold spoke direct bolt 5 lug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 88s


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 26 2010, 09:13 PM~18669040
> *how much are these worth? 72-13s new tires daytons stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


8 bills if there clean and are true Daytons...... seen some 72 spoke china's local with Real dayton knock offs that some foolio tried to pass as real Deez plus someone retrued the nipples to line them all up..... :thumbsdown: ....you got to watch out these days with the 72's......Real PreStamped Daytons have the inside of the spokes stamped(where the hub and spokes meet) with 3 different 2 number'd series....as well as other features...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 27 2010, 07:07 PM~18677436
> *8 bills if there clean and are true Daytons...... seen some 72 spoke china's local with Real dayton knock offs that some foolio tried to pass as real Deez plus someone retrued the nipples to line them all up..... :thumbsdown: ....you got to watch out these days with the 72's......Real PreStamped Daytons have the inside of the spokes stamped(where the hub and spokes meet) with 3 different 2 number'd series....as well as other features...
> *


they say dayton on the rims and knock offs and the ADAPTERS, there from dayton ohio :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Sep 23 2010, 12:25 PM~18643257
> *Selling a set of brand new Metal Dayton chip for $80 and free shipping. The color look like Burple or midnite blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make offer..


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 27 2010, 09:27 PM~18678345
> *they say dayton on the rims and knock offs and the ADAPTERS, there from dayton ohio :biggrin: thanks
> *


:thumbsup: ....


----------



## THE ONE

TTT


----------



## SUR213LOS




----------



## PINK86REGAL

any 13s with gold in them for sale?


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 29 2010, 08:56 AM~18690983
> *any 13s with gold in them for sale?
> *


what's your price range?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 29 2010, 05:56 AM~18690983
> *any 13s with gold in them for sale?
> *


I got these... center gold 88spk Dayton Stamped...


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 1 2010, 11:32 PM~18716319
> *I got these...  center gold 88spk Dayton Stamped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE THEM


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:32 PM~18716319
> *I got these...  center gold 88spk Dayton Stamped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


850... buyer pays shippin...


----------



## KC_Caddy

I have almost identical D's as those w/ almost new tires, adapters and Dayton KO's 700 plus shipping. Check them out on Ebay. Seller name is nightfly71. Lots of pics on there.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Sep 23 2010, 12:25 PM~18643257
> *Selling a set of brand new Metal Dayton chip for $80 and free shipping. The color look like Burple or midnite blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## vouges17

$300 or best offer rims only, 1 is damaged on lip


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Oct 3 2010, 08:06 PM~18727344
> *SOLD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie Brasco




----------



## Mr Impala

i need one perfect 72 spoke 13 all chrome i have a decent one but it has a little spott hat looks like its wrinkled in the chrome id trade plus cash


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2010, 09:44 AM~18564130
> *wow :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2010, 10:55 PM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still up for sale anyone? There are some good damn rims Any tr
trades for chrome 13 or what u got worth the same


----------



## kameleonlac

*WTB 100 Spoke Center Gold Dayton*


----------



## LA CURA

I JUST NEED 1... ANYBODY?








13X7 72 STARIGHT LACE
PM ME...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 4 2010, 02:56 PM~18732126
> *$300 or best offer rims only, 1 is damaged on lip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if these were standard they would be on their way to NC!


----------



## Caddieman 805

:0


----------



## GUS 650

looking for some 13" center gold d'z for my boy pm me


----------



## LA CURA

I JUST NEED 1... ANYBODY?








13X7 72 STARIGHT LACE
PM ME...


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 9 2010, 12:29 AM~18770819
> *looking for some 13" center gold d'z for my boy pm me
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563487


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Oct 5 2010, 02:02 PM~18742102
> *Still up for sale anyone? There are some good damn rims Any tr
> trades for chrome 13 or what u got worth the same
> *


how much with no tires


----------



## implala66

you dont see this combo very often........................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/13x5-5-dayt...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Oct 9 2010, 11:10 AM~18772455
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563487
> *


he dont wanna get rid of them he backing out


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Oct 10 2010, 12:15 AM~18775178
> *he dont wanna get rid of them he backing out
> *


 :happysad: SO WHY POST THEM?

GOOD LUCK HOMIE IN UR SEARCH THOUGH!


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 9 2010, 04:50 PM~18773606
> *how much with no tires
> *


Trying to get rid of it all together but make an offer and they're yours :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2010, 10:55 PM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What Size tires are you running on them Im still looking around and im interested!!


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 11 2010, 05:10 AM~18781665
> *What Size tires are you running on them Im still looking around and im interested!!
> *


I believe they are 175/70/80 14


----------



## caddyryder10

need some two bar knock offs and looking for some dayton banners,flags, signs ..what ever...


----------



## CANUHOP

Anyone have a single, 14x7 72 spoke in all chrome layin' around? Just need one...thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i got one all chrome 13x7 72 spoke pre stamped dayton. (DISH WAS SCUFFED) center is great! 100 shipped


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 14 2010, 06:33 PM~18814147
> *i got one all chrome 13x7 72 spoke pre stamped dayton. (DISH WAS SCUFFED) center is great! 100 shipped
> *


U got any pics??


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Oct 15 2010, 07:29 PM~18823061
> *U got any pics??
> *


doesnt have a tire on anymore...


----------



## CANUHOP

If it was a 14 it would be headed my way-damnit!lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Oct 15 2010, 08:03 PM~18823338
> *If it was a 14 it would be headed my way-damnit!lol
> *



i gotta look but i think i got a 14" stamped in the same condition.... but it isnt a 72 spoke


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2010, 07:45 PM~18823192
> *doesnt have a tire on anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Location


----------



## Caddieman 805

:0


----------



## ESIDECADDY

GOT TWO OF THESE BRAND NEW STILL IN THE BOX 14X7 STD.
MAKE AND OFFER


----------



## 70monte805

i need just one of these bad boys, pm me if you have one:


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Oct 21 2010, 04:04 PM~18873610
> *i need just one of these bad boys, pm me if you have one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :420: :420: 13x7 homies my bad!!! :420: :420:


----------



## CANUHOP

Just need a single 14x7, 72 spoke-all chrome-anybody, anybody?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Oct 16 2010, 02:05 PM~18828016
> *Location
> *



miami fl.


----------



## pittstyle81

I need 1 72 all gold center 13x7 if anyone had one in L I L land thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## JB45

NEED 1 GOLD CENTER 88 13X7 IF ANYONE HAS ONE


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Sep 1 2010, 07:02 PM~18463431
> *88 spoke 13X7 deep dish stamped in the front.  Buy it now price just lowered to 750.  This includes adapters, Dayton ko's and practically new (less than 50 miles) Firestone FR380's.  Mounted, balanced and ready to roll for 750 plus shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *



These are now SOLD for $750 on Ebay!


----------



## CANUHOP

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Oct 21 2010, 07:08 PM~18874788
> *Just need a single 14x7, 72 spoke-all chrome-anybody, anybody?
> *


Nobody has a single 14x7 72 for me? Damn...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

need a whole damn set :roflmao: :biggrin: 13"z to 42001


----------



## 67chevy

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 21 2010, 10:33 AM~18870489
> *GOT TWO OF THESE BRAND NEW STILL IN THE BOX 14X7 STD.
> MAKE AND OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u still got these wheels how much shipped too 89502 area


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Oct 22 2010, 07:47 AM~18878910
> *I need 1 72 all gold center 13x7 if anyone had one in L I L land thanks in advance :biggrin:
> *


no one :dunno:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Oct 27 2010, 12:14 PM~18922251
> *These are now SOLD for $750 on Ebay!
> *


WOW!
I`M THROWING MY ALL CHROME 72`S D`s ON FREEBAY NOW.
LOOKS LIKE THE`LL BRING IN MORE CASH!
THEY SOLD ON EBAY IN LESS THAN A WEEK! FULL PRICE! :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18936322
> *WOW!
> I`M THROWING MY ALL CHROME 72`S D`s  ON FREEBAY NOW.
> LOOKS LIKE THE`LL  BRING IN MORE CASH!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## APACHERX3

TESTING THE WATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13X7 88 SPOKE,BRAND NEW 5.20 KNOCK-OFFS ( GOT 5 DOG EARS) PLUS ADAPTERS & BUYER PAYS SHIPPING



























NO LOW BALLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAKE "REALISTIC OFFERS.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Oct 29 2010, 12:49 PM~18940306
> *TESTING THE WATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13X7 88 SPOKE,BRAND NEW 5.20 KNOCK-OFFS ( GOT 5 DOG EARS) PLUS ADAPTERS & BUYER PAYS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW BALLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MAKE "REALISTIC OFFERS.......................... :biggrin:
> *


    Clean wheels homie!


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18936322
> *WOW!
> I`M THROWING MY ALL CHROME 72`S D`s   ON FREEBAY NOW.
> LOOKS LIKE THE`LL  BRING IN MORE CASH!
> *


Just gotta be REALLY patient. I originally put them at like 850 or offer and didn't get much. Brought them down to 800, then 750. Got a whole lot of stupid offers like 300, etc. I had just recently bought the tires for 260 and had under 100 miles on them. I would just counteroffer 740 or something and point out that these were stamped Daytons, not Chinas.

The guy who bought never did ask any q's about them. I just got the email from paypal that I had received funds. It took a couple of months to finally get a buyer with money that knew it was a good deal. If you're patient and don't need to move them immediately, Ebay is a good option. Keep in mind there are seller's fees though.


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Oct 29 2010, 12:29 PM~18940573
> *Just gotta be REALLY patient.  I originally put them at like 850 or offer and didn't get much.  Brought them down to 800, then 750.  Got a whole lot of stupid offers like 300, etc.  I had just recently bought the tires for 260 and had under 100 miles on them.  I would just counteroffer 740 or something and point out that these were stamped Daytons, not Chinas.
> 
> The guy who bought never did ask any q's about them.  I just got the email from paypal that I had received funds. It took a couple of months to finally get a buyer with money that knew it was a good deal.  If you're patient and don't need to move them immediately, Ebay is a good option.  Keep in mind there are seller's fees though.
> *


post pics doggy or it never happend :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Oct 29 2010, 10:49 AM~18940306
> *TESTING THE WATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13X7 88 SPOKE,BRAND NEW 5.20 KNOCK-OFFS ( GOT 5 DOG EARS) PLUS ADAPTERS & BUYER PAYS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LOW BALLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MAKE "REALISTIC OFFERS.......................... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE ONE

TTT


----------



## MR.59




----------



## MR.59




----------



## AGUILAR3

Authentic DAYTON brand T shirt. It's a *2xl TALL* for the Big n Tall Homies. 

Im 5/11" and it looks like it will fit like a dress.

$15 shipped PayPal or $11 picked up (SoCal) if anybody is interested.












"updated"


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 8 2010, 07:10 PM~19019343
> *Authentic DAYTON brand T shirt. It's a 2xl TALL for the Big n Tall Homies.
> 
> Im 5/11" and it looks like it will fit like a dress.
> 
> $20 shipped PayPal  or $15 picked up (SoCal) if anybody is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bought the same one from ebay :happysad: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DAYTON-WIRE...lQ5fMerchandise


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 8 2010, 06:16 PM~19019386
> *i bought the same one from ebay :happysad:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DAYTON-WIRE...lQ5fMerchandise
> *



there it is... same shirt...price update :thumbsup: 



> *$14 shipped PayPal or $11 picked up (SoCal) if anybody is interested
> 
> *


----------



## kameleonlac

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Oct 5 2010, 03:12 PM~18743215
> *WTB 100 spoke center gold 14x7</span>*


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 11 2010, 05:10 AM~18781665
> *What Size tires are you running on them Im still looking around and im interested!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2010, 10:55 PM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still up for grabs people


----------



## bonediggetie

TTT


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Nov 9 2010, 04:06 AM~19023397
> *Still up for grabs people
> *


Would you trade for some ALL Chrome 72 spoke 14x7 ?? :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

14x7 daytons no curb rash clean and strait as fuck... with adapters 
NO KNOCK OFF'S NO TIRES'S $700 SHIPPED OUT OF CALI..
WILLING TO TAKE $500 AND A SET OF 14X7 CHROME CHINA'S
P.M. IF interested... Markie De..


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 15 2010, 08:09 PM~19077225
> *Would you trade for some ALL Chrome 72 spoke 14x7 ?? :dunno:
> *


Pics please


----------



## MR.59




----------



## APACHERX3

13X7 88 SPOKE,BRAND NEW 5.20 KNOCK-OFFS ( GOT 5 DOG EARS) PLUS ADAPTERS & BUYER PAYS SHIPPING



























NO LOW BALLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAKE "REALISTIC OFFERS.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 8 2010, 08:10 PM~19019343
> *Authentic DAYTON brand T shirt. It's a 2xl TALL for the Big n Tall Homies.
> 
> Im 5/11" and it looks like it will fit like a dress.
> 
> $15 shipped PayPal  or $11 picked up (SoCal) if anybody is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "updated"
> *


that shit pissed me off, I did the same thing and didn't notice the t after XL... needless to say a dress is the prefect way to discribe it. looks good as a night shirt for the ol' lady :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Nov 21 2010, 04:34 PM~19125819
> *that shit pissed me off, I did the same thing and didn't notice the t after XL... needless to say a dress is the prefect way to discribe it. looks good as a night shirt for the ol' lady  :biggrin:
> *


there you go!
merry Christmas honey,,,,


----------



## MR.59

here`s an early x-mass gift for you guys to buy for your self.
band new, still in the boxes, all the accessories.
13x72 `s an extra set, clearing out the storage,
SOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 21 2010, 03:42 PM~19125880
> *there you go!
> merry Christmas honey,,,,
> *


What would total b shipped 40214 louisville ky


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19126957
> *What would total b shipped 40214 louisville ky
> *


SOLD!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 21 2010, 02:49 PM~19125940
> *here`s an early x-mass gift for you guys to buy for your self.
> band new, still in the boxes, all the accessories.
> 13x72 `s  an extra set, clearing out the storage,
> $1350.00 in in the OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great deal.


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 21 2010, 11:33 AM~18870489
> *GOT TWO OF THESE BRAND NEW STILL IN THE BOX 14X7 STD.
> MAKE AND OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL GO THESE


----------



## MR.59

STILL HAVE THE PRE-STAMED WHEELS

MIGHT HAVE A DEAL TO SELL ONLY THE 3 BARS :wow: :wow:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

GOT ONE 72 SPOKE 14X7 STD DOUBLE STAMPED MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## UCETAH

anybody got 1 chrome 72 spoke straight lace d


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Nov 22 2010, 03:23 PM~19134067
> *GOT ONE 72 SPOKE 14X7 STD DOUBLE STAMPED MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PERFECT FOR A FIFTH WHEEL


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Nov 23 2010, 03:38 AM~19140708
> *anybody got 1 chrome 72 spoke straight lace d
> *


13 INCH REVERSE


----------



## Loco68

GOT A SET OF DAYTON 2 PRONG KNOCKOFFS.THE GOLD IS ALITTLE FADED,BUT THERE NOT ALL BANG UP.THEY HAVE A WHITE DAYTON CHIP.THERE STAMP DAYTON ON THE BACK.$100.00 SHIP. 559 303 1884 CALL OR TEXT


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Nov 23 2010, 03:11 PM~19144201
> *13 INCH REVERSE
> *


i got 2 72x13 to sell all chrome. $350.00 for the pair
sold


----------



## APACHERX3

BUYER PAYS SHIPPIN'......................HERE ARE A SET OF STAMPED 14X7 DAYTONS,(ON THE HUBS AND BACK) ALSO HAVE DAYTON ADAPTERS AND DAYTON CAPS................CAN BUY JUST THE RIMS OR THE COMPLETE SET 






















































THEY DO HAVE RASH AND SOME DINGS LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

got one 13x7 72 D trade or for sale


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Dec 1 2010, 01:07 AM~19206935
> *got one 13x7 72 D trade or for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

FOR SALE: single reverse 14 x 7 72 spoke chrome with gold nip prestamped Dayton. This one basically needs a rebuild. It has some loose spokes, the chrome on the dish and gold on nips are faded, small ding in the dish. The seal has been removed. The spokes/nips could probably be tightened and wheel just resealed and be a decent roller, spare, or canidate for a 5th wheel kit. manufacture dat is 2/93 open to offers, trades,......














































Paypal or money order. Willing to ship anywhere in the U.S. or Canada, buyer pays shipping. Open to trades as well.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Nov 30 2010, 11:07 PM~19206935
> *got one 13x7 72 D trade or for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for the sale sirr!!


----------



## pittstyle81

still need 1 72 spoke gold center 13 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## Stomper714

Nice looking D's G/L on your sale


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Dec 6 2010, 09:43 PM~19258973
> *pre stamped 88 spoke daytons with 3 bar k/o very clean no curb or road rash with brand new 155/80/13 fr380 firstones tires... will deliver in Cali for $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Mr Impala

i got a set of 13x7 72 spoke all chromes for sale rims and some china KO's no adapters for 600


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2010, 11:41 PM~19269662
> *i got a set of 13x7 72 spoke all chromes for sale rims and some china KO's no adapters for 600
> *


PIX


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 6 2010, 07:50 PM~19257550
> *thank you for the sale sirr!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE ILL BE WAITING FOR MY CROSSLACED :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

WTB 13x7 72 spoke gold nip rest chrome PM me if u got one!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 7 2010, 11:11 PM~19269912
> *PIX
> *


heres one comes with china ko's no adapters they r all pretty clean one has a little spot on it i have to take it out and take pics its not bad at all but its the bottom one and didnt feellike pulling it out


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2010, 09:59 PM~19279197
> *heres one comes with china ko's no adapters they r all pretty clean one has a little spot on it i have to take it out and take pics its not bad at all but its the bottom one and didnt feellike pulling it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2010, 10:59 PM~19279197
> *heres one comes with china ko's no adapters they r all pretty clean one has a little spot on it i have to take it out and take pics its not bad at all but its the bottom one and didnt feellike pulling it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No lip damage? Pic of spot please, and how old are they?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 9 2010, 02:43 AM~19281311
> *No lip damage? Pic of spot please, and how old are they?
> *


i dunno ill look d guess from the 90's


----------



## Mr Impala

heres some more pics they r not perfect they are 15+ years old but still pretty nice for a driver make me an offer


----------



## Mr Impala

ttt


----------



## sandiegohat

PM Sent.


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Dec 6 2010, 08:19 PM~19257889
> *still need 1 72 spoke gold center 13 thanks :biggrin:
> *


Any one


----------



## BRASIL

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2010, 01:12 PM~19282931
> *heres some more pics they r not perfect they are 15+ years old but still pretty nice for a driver make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you willing to ship it to FL?

om with the lowest you would go.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

#1








#2








3#








4#


----------



## nueve5

anybody know wat the letter next to 225 stand for


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

i have some 88 spoke pre stamped. i bought the car with them on it and from what the previous owner said 2 need tires 1 of them 2 need to be reseald another wheels has a lil rust on 3 nipples... minor dings on lip on 3 of them..... 650 you pick them up located in florida


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2010, 11:12 AM~19282931
> *heres some more pics they r not perfect they are 15+ years old but still pretty nice for a driver make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES ON THESE 72`S?
WITH MY 2 RIMS I MIGHT MAKE A GOOD SET


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 15 2010, 12:04 AM~19330034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these 15s? how much they going for STD or RWD


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Nov 22 2010, 03:09 PM~19133945
> *STILL GO THESE
> *


for how much?


----------



## slo

any sets of STD 14" or 15" 

will consider all combinations

street driver condition


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 21 2010, 11:33 AM~18870489
> *GOT TWO OF THESE BRAND NEW STILL IN THE BOX 14X7 STD.
> MAKE AND OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL GOT THEM 150 EACH PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Nov 30 2010, 02:56 PM~19201824
> *BUYER PAYS SHIPPIN'......................HERE ARE A SET OF STAMPED 14X7 DAYTONS,(ON THE HUBS AND BACK) ALSO HAVE DAYTON ADAPTERS AND DAYTON CAPS................CAN BUY JUST THE RIMS OR THE COMPLETE SET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DO HAVE RASH AND SOME DINGS LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


LAST CHANCE HOMIES IF NOT GONNA GET SOME TIRE PUT ON AND SLAPPIN' THEM ON MY 64 DOUBLE "S"


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Nov 9 2010, 04:06 AM~19023397
> *Still up for grabs people
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2010, 10:55 PM~18521882
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Dec 20 2010, 02:23 PM~19376237
> *LAST CHANCE HOMIES IF NOT GONNA GET SOME TIRE PUT ON AND SLAPPIN' THEM ON MY 64 DOUBLE "S"
> *


?


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Dec 8 2010, 09:16 PM~19278058
> *WTB 13x7 72 spoke gold nip rest chrome PM me if u got one!
> *


Anyone?


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 10 2010, 06:07 PM~19296153
> *ttt
> *


you still got them Dz for sale...Got a homie interested.......Also looking for 1 13" 72 spoke stamped


----------



## APACHERX3

STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























ALL GOLD 88'S


----------



## Caddieman 805

:wow:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Dec 21 2010, 04:14 AM~19382939
> *STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GOLD 88'S
> *


Man!!!!you making a brutha Drewl over here :cheesy: :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 12:33 AM~19365313
> *YOU LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES ON THESE 72`S?
> WITH  MY 2 RIMS I MIGHT MAKE A GOOD SET
> *


 :x:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Dec 21 2010, 04:14 AM~19382939
> *STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GOLD 88'S
> *



Whats the ticket on these??? :0


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 15 2010, 11:25 AM~18053688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

I HAVE 3 13X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS FOR SALE OR TRADE...
























ACCESSORIES ARE NOT INCLUDED


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 29 2010, 05:35 PM~19451974
> *I HAVE 3 13X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS FOR SALE OR TRADE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES ARE NOT INCLUDED
> *


TRADE FOR?


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 29 2010, 10:53 PM~19453540
> *TRADE FOR?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 29 2010, 07:35 PM~19451974
> *I HAVE 3 13X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS FOR SALE OR TRADE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES ARE NOT INCLUDED
> *


price please


----------



## porky79

TTT


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 30 2010, 09:00 AM~19457023
> *price please
> *


PM SENT, THANKS


----------



## 80coupedeville

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 31 2010, 12:30 PM~19467476
> *PM SENT, THANKS
> *


X2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Dec 21 2010, 06:14 AM~19382939
> *STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GOLD 88'S
> *


those are nice......


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 29 2010, 05:35 PM~19451974
> *I HAVE 3 13X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS FOR SALE OR TRADE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES ARE NOT INCLUDED
> *


price?


----------



## djbizz1

is it hard to find chrome 72's 13x5.5 or 14 x 7 std? have ya'll seen anyone selling them used on these size?


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 1 2011, 10:47 AM~19474053
> *is it hard to find chrome 72's 13x5.5 or 14 x 7 std?  have ya'll seen anyone selling them used on these size?
> *



There was a cat on here that had a set of 13x5.5... He was having a HELL of a time selling them too...


----------



## lalo2

that was me ended up making them 13x7 and sold the thr day they posted :biggrin:


----------



## monsterup

selling a set of 14" 72 spoke daytons. no tires. only one rim has a dig. asking 500 obo. im located in Santa Maria . feel free to call and ask questions 805-260-9770.


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 1 2011, 12:47 PM~19474053
> *is it hard to find chrome 72's 13x5.5 or 14 x 7 std?  have ya'll seen anyone selling them used on these size?
> *


There is a set on egay and also a single std x lace too


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by monsterup_@Jan 2 2011, 08:48 PM~19485395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selling a set of 14" 72 spoke daytons. no tires. only one rim has a dig. asking 500 obo. im located in Santa Maria . feel free to call and ask questions 805-260-9770.
> *


can you ship?


----------



## junnbug

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 15 2008, 10:06 PM~11612074
> *The wife made me go out and clean the garage this weekend. Glad I did, check out what I found tucked away in the corner, behind a bunch of crap I had.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much homie


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by junnbug_@Jan 3 2011, 07:23 PM~19494176
> *How much homie
> *


I DOUBT HE STILL HAS IT BRO........
HE POSTED THAT IN 2008! :uh:


----------



## APACHERX3

still got these hoe's


----------



## listoB

ttt


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS




----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 5 2011, 10:52 PM~19516090
> *still got these hoe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

$8000 SHIPPED LOL


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

I got these 160 shipped








913-489-1580 let me know Brock


----------



## 86cutt

got these 14x7 stammped daytons for sale 1000 pm me for info or more pics if serious


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

sold


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 16 2011, 07:17 PM~19614505
> *FOR SALE:  Single reverse 14 x 7 72 spoke chrome with gold nip prestamped Dayton.  This one basically needs a rebuild.  It has some loose spokes, the chrome on the dish and gold on nips are faded, small ding in the dish.  The seal has been removed.    The spokes/nips could probably be tightened and wheel just resealed and be a decent roller, spare, or canidate for a 5th wheel kit. manufacture dat is 2/93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal or money order.  Willing to ship anywhere in the U.S. or Canada, buyer pays shipping.  Open to trades as well.
> *



how much


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

here are some 13/7 72 spokes pre-stamped two are a lil faded make offer and pm me if interested they belong to a buddy


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2011, 11:39 PM~19616615
> *here are some 13/7 72 spokes pre-stamped two are a lil faded make offer and pm me if interested they belong to a buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is 719?

how bout with no tires


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 16 2011, 11:46 PM~19616692
> *where is 719?
> 
> how bout with no tires
> *



the tires are no good and my boy will take them off, im located in pueblo co


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 16 2011, 11:06 PM~19616320
> *how much
> *


$90 + shipping.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I NEED A SINGLE ALL CHROME 13x7 72 SPOKE.....ANYONE?


----------



## CANUHOP

I need a single, 14x7 72 spoke all chrome.....anyone.....anyone?


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE ALMOST BRAND NEW 13X7 ALL GOLD 88'S,THEY HAVE BRAND NEW 5.20(LOWRIDER SERIES)THAT HAVE NEVER HIT THE STREETS,AND COME WITH 5 DOG EARS.............................


----------



## AGUILAR3

how much without tires for the all golds ?


----------



## -JUICY 93-

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19616615
> *here are some 13/7 72 spokes pre-stamped two are a lil faded make offer and pm me if interested they belong to a buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to 79924?


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 26 2011, 08:15 AM~19701233
> *GOT THESE ALMOST BRAND NEW 13X7 ALL GOLD 88'S,THEY HAVE BRAND NEW 5.20(LOWRIDER SERIES)THAT HAVE NEVER HIT THE STREETS,AND COME WITH 5 DOG EARS.............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all pm returned :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

These are in good condition.They are not new,or show quality,but they are absolutely rideable.They are not ''Beat Up''..Some wear,but nothing major :biggrin: 
Hit me up with any questions
913-489-1580
paypal info is 
[email protected]
Brock  



















1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Jan 19 2011, 08:53 PM~19643378
> *I need a single, 14x7 72 spoke all chrome.....anyone.....anyone?
> *


Yeah Sean had 3.Or at least he did.I know i gave him 1 last summer


----------



## milian70

Anybody have chrome daytons 13x7 ?? whats out their??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NO-WAY

lookin 4 a 13x7 88 spoke all chrome stamped on front for my booty kit, pm me


----------



## nueve5

anybody selling a single 13x7 72 spoke gold nipple and spoke dayton


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 26 2011, 08:15 AM~19701233
> *GOT THESE ALMOST BRAND NEW 13X7 ALL GOLD 88'S,THEY HAVE BRAND NEW 5.20(LOWRIDER SERIES)THAT HAVE NEVER HIT THE STREETS,AND COME WITH 5 DOG EARS.............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTMFT


----------



## APACHERX3

still got these


----------



## Gabe61

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 29 2011, 09:01 AM~19729198
> *still got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the ticket


----------



## APACHERX3

all pm replied...............................tax time right around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## 70 on 72s

for sale









800 for five








100 for four








new tires 








150 for 1


----------



## GT~PLATING

LOOKING FOR A 72 SPOKE STAMPED ALL CHROME HIT ME UP ...CASH OR PAYPAL READY OR I HAVE A 88 SPOKE STAMPED READY TOO TRADE ....SIZE IS 13X7


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 26 2011, 06:36 PM~19705390
> *These are in good condition.They are not new,or show quality,but they are absolutely rideable.They are not ''Beat Up''..Some wear,but nothing major :biggrin:
> Hit me up with any questions
> 913-489-1580
> paypal info is
> [email protected]
> Brock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price???


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 26 2011, 09:15 AM~19701233
> *GOT THESE ALMOST BRAND NEW 13X7 ALL GOLD 88'S,THEY HAVE BRAND NEW 5.20(LOWRIDER SERIES)THAT HAVE NEVER HIT THE STREETS,AND COME WITH 5 DOG EARS.............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Price plz


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by MrTexasLoneStar+Jan 30 2011, 02:38 PM~19737647-->
> 
> 
> 
> Price???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hook my homie up brock...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MrTexasLoneStar_@Jan 30 2011, 02:39 PM~19737649
> *PM Price plz
> *


told you they were fkn clean!!


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 30 2011, 03:15 PM~19737835
> *hook my homie up brock...
> told you they were fkn clean!!
> *


thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## El Neto 213

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2008, 12:06 AM~11400075
> *POST ALL DAYTONS OR SALE.....
> 
> ANY SIZE, COLOR, SPOKE, CONDITION, SINGLES, FULL SETS, KNOCKOFFS, CHIPS, ANYTHING DAYTON.....
> INCLUDE PICS AND PRICE
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 26 2011, 04:36 PM~19705390
> *These are in good condition.They are not new,or show quality,but they are absolutely rideable.They are not ''Beat Up''..Some wear,but nothing major :biggrin:
> Hit me up with any questions
> 913-489-1580
> paypal info is
> [email protected]
> Brock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these do you have all four or just these three


----------



## L.A'nDUKE

LOOKING FOR 1 88 SPOKE 13X7 DAYTON


----------



## 88 monte

i got a set of 13x7 all gold daytons with white spokes and buffed out white walls. they were on the car and only driven on twice. wheels still look good as new. they are stamped on the lip, hub and the back. tires are still new and so are the adapters. looking for 2gs


----------



## slickk12277

didnt see this fourm or i would have posted my daytons here but here ya have it there not 13s or 14s but there 15s 25th anniversary limited edition lowriders with the knockoffs an adapters too in great conditon will take tires off before shipping if they sale (keyword lol) havent put no set price on them taking offers an or trades let me know what ya got ima looking for other daytons if some one like too trade,PM me some pics an or offers an thanks fellas pics below


----------



## slickk12277

> _Originally posted by slickk12277_@Feb 10 2011, 04:40 PM~19838341
> *didnt see this fourm or i would have posted my daytons here but here ya have it there not 13s or 14s but there 15s 25th anniversary limited edition lowriders with the knockoffs an adapters too in great conditon will take tires off before shipping if they sale (keyword lol) havent put no set price on them taking offers an or trades let me know what ya got ima looking for other daytons if some one like too trade,PM me some pics an or offers an thanks fellas pics below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics takin last week 2011 date wrong on camera of course


----------



## FIREMAN63

[quote=monsterup,Jan


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 26 2011, 05:36 PM~19705390
> *These are in good condition.They are not new,or show quality,but they are absolutely rideable.They are not ''Beat Up''..Some wear,but nothing major :biggrin:
> Hit me up with any questions
> 913-489-1580
> paypal info is
> [email protected]
> Brock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.price?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 29 2011, 09:01 AM~19729198
> *still got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2011, 07:10 AM~19843104
> *how much?
> *


pm replied


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 30 2011, 04:15 PM~19737835
> *
> told you they were fkn clean!!
> *


x2 seen them in person.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 30 2011, 09:50 AM~19736713
> *LOOKING FOR A 72 SPOKE STAMPED ALL CHROME HIT ME UP ...CASH OR PAYPAL READY OR I HAVE A 88 SPOKE STAMPED READY TOO TRADE  ....SIZE IS 13X7
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=581680


----------



## 88 monte

almost new13x7 all gold white spokes with new tires only driven on twice.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Up for grabs 1 single all chrome 13x7 reversed 88 spoke pre-stamp Dayton $100 picked up or you pay shipping





































These are pics of some damage to the back side of the wheel






















































[/quote]


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 14 2011, 08:35 AM~19865466
> *almost new13x7 all gold white spokes with new tires only driven on twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these..lmk


----------



## 88 monte

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Feb 14 2011, 06:30 PM~19869551
> *how much for these..lmk
> *


u got a pm


----------



## NO-WAY

> Up for grabs 1 single all chrome 13x7 reversed 88 spoke pre-stamp Dayton $100 picked up or you pay shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics of some damage to the back side of the wheel


[/quote]
IS IT STAMPED ON FRONT OF HUB


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

IS IT STAMPED ON FRONT OF HUB
[/quote]

No just on the back


----------



## Baddpinoy

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 14 2011, 08:35 AM~19865466
> *almost new13x7 all gold white spokes with new tires only driven on twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PLS PM for price and location where u live


----------



## 88 monte

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Feb 15 2011, 09:16 PM~19879722
> *PLS PM for price and location where u live
> *


u got a pm homie


----------



## APACHERX3

TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 01:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 02:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hodaddy

Price? just sold my 17x9 all golds today so i need something for the monte lmk


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 14 2011, 08:35 AM~19865466
> *almost new13x7 all gold white spokes with new tires only driven on twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm me price shipped to 83687


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 01:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also have these to go with those




































:biggrin:


----------



## slo

tight voges


----------



## bullet one

13" standard 72 spoke pre stame daytons 4 rims n 3 adapters n 3 ko's to me they look petty beat up but maybe good for cores $250 takes


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19616615
> *here are some 13/7 72 spokes pre-stamped two are a lil faded make offer and pm me if interested they belong to a buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF YA STIL GOT THEMS NEXT WEEK ILL TAKE THEMS FROM YA I JUS SENT YA A PM SO HOLLA~!! AN LEMME KNOW IF YA STILL GOT THEMS OR NOT?? :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 12:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH? PM'D YOU, HIT ME BACK THANKS


----------



## scrapin82regal

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Dec 20 2010, 07:56 PM~19378745
> *Anyone?
> *


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 10 2011, 10:16 AM~20058696
> *13" standard 72 spoke pre stame daytons 4 rims n 3 adapters n 3 ko's to me they look petty beat up but maybe good for cores $250 takes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you want just for the 3 ko's


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 10 2011, 10:16 AM~20058696
> *13" standard 72 spoke pre stame daytons 4 rims n 3 adapters n 3 ko's to me they look petty beat up but maybe good for cores $250 takes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shipping is around $95 bucks


----------



## bullet one

here 1 of the rims


----------



## bullet one

rim 2


----------



## bullet one

rim 3


----------



## bullet one

rim 4


----------



## bullet one

all 4 box up ready to shipp.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 11 2011, 03:42 PM~20069598
> *shipping is around $95  bucks
> *


SOLD...


----------



## bullet one

sold


> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 11 2011, 04:02 PM~20069733
> *rim 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 29 2010, 08:35 PM~19451974
> *I HAVE 3 13X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS FOR SALE OR TRADE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORIES ARE NOT INCLUDED
> *



HOMIE U STILL HAVE THESE? TEXT ME


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 29 2011, 08:01 AM~19729198
> *still got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 86409? *


----------



## jucied62ss

1 need to get 2 13x7 100 spoke d's all chrome with stamp on the lip and hip if possable pm me please


----------



## -JUICY 93-

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 12:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much?


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by JUICY 93-_@Mar 14 2011, 03:13 PM~20089139
> *How much?
> *


PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559

any 1 got a set of metal chips for sale??


----------



## -JORGE-

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 14 2011, 03:46 PM~20089862
> *PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me the price thanks


----------



## chzmo

how much for gold knock offs


----------



## APACHERX3

COOL FOR STREET CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BATEKAS714

[/quote]




How Much???


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Looking 4 some all chrome 3 bar dayton kos. I got some brand new Dayton gold 2 bar for trade..


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

:biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 25 2011, 09:06 PM~20182417
> *Looking 4 some all chrome 3 bar dayton kos. I got some brand new Dayton gold 2 bar for trade..
> *


i have some but i rechromed them, are you looking for smooth or with chip cut out


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 25 2011, 11:55 PM~20183382
> *i have some but i rechromed them, are you looking for smooth or with chip cut out
> *


Send me some pics... :biggrin:


----------



## RollNMy64

New 100 spoke Center Gold Daytons on New 520s Mounted for Frame and Motor Build. Never seen the road!


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 26 2011, 10:06 AM~20185120
> *New 100 spoke Center Gold Daytons on New 520s  Mounted for Frame and Motor Build. Never seen the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some bad ass wheels


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20182417
> *Looking 4 some all chrome 3 bar dayton kos. I got some brand new Dayton gold 2 bar for trade..
> *


post piks


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Here they are..


----------



## Barba

*needing a set of 13 /7 ,,,,, 72 spoke all chrome super clean daytons....any one have a set for sale?? THANKS...LET ME KNOW*


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 25 2011, 11:55 PM~20183382
> *i have some but i rechromed them, are you looking for smooth or with chip cut out
> *


pics?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 11 2011, 04:42 PM~20069598
> *shipping is around $95  bucks
> *


still got?


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 26 2011, 12:42 PM~20186563
> *Here they are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price


----------



## UCETAH

I HAVE 6 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE REVERSE 13 INCH ALL CHROME DAYTONS FOR SALE $600 PLUS SHIPPING NO ADAPTERS NO KNOCK OFFS NOT NEW SO THEY ARE NOT PERFECT PM ME FOR PICS


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 28 2011, 03:02 AM~20198730
> *pm me a price
> *


I'm only trading them for some Chrome Dayton 3 bar ko's


----------



## one_clean_caprice

Got 4 dayton adapters for otd wheels. Pattern is 5.00 3.070. Also have the knock offs, all 4. Make offer. Might be willing to sell the rims if the price is right. 22x10" otd chrome 180 spoke. Center row of nipples has rust. Make offer. Have 3 pereilli scorpion tires on them and 1 kumo. All hold air


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 28 2011, 06:36 AM~20199257
> *I'm only trading them for some Chrome Dayton 3 bar ko's
> *


got these, like new,put them on my wheels once..looking for some dog ears,gold or chrome


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 28 2011, 02:17 PM~20201797
> *got these, like new,put them on my wheels once..looking for some dog ears,gold or chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have some if you want to trade :biggrin: chrome


----------



## Wicked Wayz

3 sets for sale! 2 sets are 100 spoke OG Wire chrome(one set on Cornell 1000s and one set on milestars). Both sets have 2 good tires and 2 need to be replaced. The other set are center gold OG wire with milestars(90% tread left). All these were purchased new about 6months ago(I know Cornell tires are discontinued but had an extra set to slap on)

Pm me for price

http://img696.imageshack.us/i/43811388.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/16022471.jpg/

http://img577.imageshack.us/i/83022463.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/26945519.jpg/


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by Wicked Wayz_@Mar 28 2011, 08:21 PM~20204167
> *3 sets for sale! 2 sets are 100 spoke OG Wire chrome(one set on Cornell 1000s and one set on milestars). Both sets have 2 good tires and 2 need to be replaced. The other set are center gold OG wire with milestars(90% tread left). All these were purchased new about 6months ago(I know Cornell tires are discontinued but had an extra set to slap on)
> 
> Pm me for price
> 
> http://img696.imageshack.us/i/43811388.jpg/
> 
> http://img824.imageshack.us/i/16022471.jpg/
> 
> http://img577.imageshack.us/i/83022463.jpg/
> 
> http://img824.imageshack.us/i/26945519.jpg/
> *


Your selling china wheels on a Dayton topic??


----------



## Wicked Wayz

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 28 2011, 06:28 PM~20204241
> *Your selling china wheels on a Dayton topic??
> *


Haha got some stamped for sale too show me the feria


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by Wicked Wayz_@Mar 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20204416
> *Haha got some stamped for sale too show me the feria
> *


 :uh:


----------



## APACHERX3

I'll do $600 plus shipping


----------



## bonediggetie

> _Originally posted by Wicked Wayz_@Mar 28 2011, 08:21 PM~20204167
> *3 sets for sale! 2 sets are 100 spoke OG Wire chrome(one set on Cornell 1000s and one set on milestars). Both sets have 2 good tires and 2 need to be replaced. The other set are center gold OG wire with milestars(90% tread left). All these were purchased new about 6months ago(I know Cornell tires are discontinued but had an extra set to slap on)
> 
> Pm me for price
> 
> http://img696.imageshack.us/i/43811388.jpg/
> 
> http://img824.imageshack.us/i/16022471.jpg/
> 
> http://img577.imageshack.us/i/83022463.jpg/
> 
> http://img824.imageshack.us/i/26945519.jpg/
> *


Nice clean ching cangs but the only stamps I can :wow: are the ones stuck to my bills laying on my kitchen table :biggrin: daytons HERE yellow wheels eles were!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 28 2011, 07:15 PM~20204820
> *I'll do $600 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 27 2011, 09:47 AM~20192029
> *needing a set of 13 /7 ,,,,, 72 spoke all chrome super clean daytons....any one have a set for sale?? THANKS...LET ME KNOW
> *


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 26 2011, 10:06 AM~20185120
> *New 100 spoke Center Gold Daytons on New 520s  Mounted for Frame and Motor Build. Never seen the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*:biggrin: *


----------



## pulido64rag

need 13s all chrome how much and shipped to 92504 pm me thanks


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 29 2011, 09:23 PM~20214573
> *:biggrin:
> *


*
THAT WAS QUICK VAL *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 29 2011, 09:23 PM~20214573
> *:biggrin:
> *


*
my homie picked these up llastnight.. boy in love with them lol :biggrin:*


----------



## 62ssrag

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2281724513.html
yes these are my 72 spoke dayton wire wheels for sale 2 have old school lifted letters DAYTON and the other 2 have no markings i can also have em rebuild for you if you like pm if interstead locally.


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Mar 31 2011, 04:15 PM~20230067
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2281724513.html
> yes these are my 72 spoke dayton wire wheels for sale 2 have old school lifted letters DAYTON and the other 2 have no markings i can also have em rebuild for you if you like pm if interstead locally.
> *


TTT formy d'z on craigslist


----------



## 46cruzr

i have a set of 20 with new tires will post pic later these are stamped :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## raki

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 9 2010, 01:51 AM~18514481
> *Do you want to sell just the tires?
> *


if they buy the tires, can i buy the wheels?? :biggrin: 
pm me for a price


----------



## slickk12277

PM me for price...or what do you have for trade....


----------



## NIGEL310

> _Originally posted by slickk12277_@Apr 4 2011, 06:10 AM~20253590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for price...or what do you have for trade....
> *


HEY HOMIE ARE THOSE RIMS FIT 94 BIG BODY......ARE YOU SELL IT. LOOK FOR 14". COULD YOU PM ME. HOW MUCH SHIP TO 90745.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by NIGEL310_@Apr 6 2011, 05:48 PM~20276454
> *HEY HOMIE ARE THOSE RIMS FIT 94 BIG BODY......ARE YOU SELL IT. LOOK FOR 14". COULD YOU PM ME. HOW MUCH SHIP TO 90745.
> *



look at the 4th pic.. theres 15's.


----------



## slickk12277

> _Originally posted by NIGEL310_@Apr 6 2011, 05:48 PM~20276454
> *HEY HOMIE ARE THOSE RIMS FIT 94 BIG BODY......ARE YOU SELL IT. LOOK FOR 14". COULD YOU PM ME. HOW MUCH SHIP TO 90745.
> *


there 15s


----------



## slickk12277

pics with out the tires my dude helped me take them off in the pic lol


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by slickk12277_@Apr 7 2011, 11:06 AM~20282381
> *pics with out the tires my dude helped me take them off in the pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheels gl on sale


----------



## slickk12277

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Apr 7 2011, 06:48 PM~20286116
> *nice wheels gl on sale
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

WTB 4 BLACK DAYTON EAGLES


----------



## firmelows

for sale 72 spoke 13's all gold daytons $1650



























Pm me with any question..located in houston tx


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Mar 31 2011, 04:15 PM~20230067
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2281724513.html
> yes these are my 72 spoke dayton wire wheels for sale 2 have old school lifted letters DAYTON and the other 2 have no markings i can also have em rebuild for you if you like pm if interstead locally.
> *


TTT


----------



## Fito2drbx

I have some 22" all gold daytons O.T.D 5x5 lug pattern some nipples and spokes are a lil faded but they can still be touched up they have pireli tires two 80% and two 50% stamp on lip and hub 1800 plus shipping prefer local pickup


----------



## Big Doe

ive got 4 13x7 72 spokes. driver condition, not bad at all. Will post pics tomorrow. $600 no accessories.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 9 2011, 11:26 PM~20300800
> *ive got 4 13x7 72 spokes. driver condition, not bad at all. Will post pics tomorrow. $600 no accessories.
> *


pics on topic here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589424


----------



## kenndogg

got some 88 spoke ds ko s and adapters for sale
IMG]http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg18/ROLLERZGATO/DSCN0380.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kenndogg

this is the worst one


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Sep 27 2010, 07:39 PM~18676019
> *Posting these up now.. 1 set KO 13 x 7 reve 88 spoke gold nipple & spoke. they need to be cleaned. the other set is  15 x 7 gold spoke direct bolt 5 lug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The direct bolts sold. still have the 88's with no tires. will post new pics today of them..


----------



## Gabe61

> _Originally posted by kenndogg_@Apr 12 2011, 11:05 PM~20324755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the worst one
> *


What's the ticket


----------



## THE ONE

Here are the pictures of my 88's.. located in wichita, kansas :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Apr 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20330014
> *Here are the pictures of my 88's.. located in wichita, kansas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME A PRICE BRO....THANKS!


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 13 2011, 07:52 PM~20332084
> *PM ME A PRICE BRO....THANKS!
> *


will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

i have 3 center gold 15s FWD good for (100 spoke) hubs and spokes.. and one 17" deep dish 100 spoke all chrome.. any one interested let me kno. ill have pictures.. all have stamped outer hubs with Dayton name


----------



## Fito2drbx

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Apr 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20330014
> *Here are the pictures of my 88's.. located in wichita, kansas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price shipped to 33030


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 01:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Apr 14 2011, 11:20 PM~20342611
> *:wow:
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## BuiltNOTbought

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Apr 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20342611
> *:wow:
> *


pm me a price


----------



## MAYA_813LAC

WANT SOME GOLD OR CHROME DAYTON 2 BAR SWEPT WITH INSERT FOR CHIPS LET ME KNOW THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Any one have any 13's dont really matter 72's 88's or 100's.Dont need to be perfect either.I'm just gonna paint the dish.Dont need K/O's or adapters just rims shipped to 66502


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 15 2011, 11:28 AM~20346063
> *Any one have any 13's dont really matter 72's 88's or 100's.Dont need to be perfect either.I'm just gonna paint the dish.Dont need K/O's or adapters just rims shipped to 66502
> *


I got 2 sets of all chrome...a set of 13x7 reverse and a set of 13x7 standards..holla at me 913-489-1580
Brock


----------



## the real kandyshop

looking for 14"all gold or gold backs


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Apr 14 2011, 08:56 PM~20341465
> *pm me a price shipped to 33030
> *


pm sent


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by the real kandyshop_@Apr 15 2011, 02:20 PM~20346751
> *looking for 14"all gold or gold backs
> *


i was askin 2700 plus shippin' but cuz you a Big M propect
14X7 100 SPOKE GOLD CENTERS ADAPTERS AND CAPS



































$2500 ill have them deliveried...................................


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Apr 13 2011, 03:56 PM~20330014
> *Here are the pictures of my 88's.. located in wichita, kansas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still avaible :biggrin:


----------



## alskis45

Im looking for some chrome 20's. pm me if you have some for sale


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 01:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYONE???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 12:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* How much are you asking for these, I can't remember.* :dunno:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 24 2011, 05:06 PM~20410067
> * How much are you asking for these, I can't remember. :dunno:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## JB45

NEED 1 DECENT 88 SPOKE 13X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON


----------



## THE ONE

T+T=T


----------



## kandy66

i got tripple gold 15 inch daytons with custom cut vogues im looking for 13 inch daytons with tires whats up my ds r in perfect codition no scratches, fading, or chips whats up can we work a deal???


----------



## kandy66

these r the wheels


>


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Apr 24 2011, 11:05 AM~20408620
> *ANYONE???????????? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 12:39 PM~20027921
> *TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bonediggetie

> _Originally posted by kandy66_@Apr 27 2011, 10:16 AM~20430711
> *i got tripple gold 15 inch daytons with custom cut vogues im looking for 13 inch daytons with tires whats up my ds r in perfect codition no scratches, fading, or chips whats up can we work a deal???
> *


Are they stamped? What's the $$$ticket??


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Apr 24 2011, 01:05 PM~20408620
> *ANYONE???????????? :biggrin:
> *


whats the ticket homie?


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 28 2011, 11:07 AM~20439582
> *whats the ticket homie?
> *


PM SENT ERE


----------



## individualsbox

72 SPOKE 13/7 ALL CHROME
DAYTON WIRE WHEELS
ONE HAS 2 CURB MARKS..

I HAVE CHINA ADAPTORS AND KO FOR ADDITIONAL $$ 150









































DAYTON INFO


----------



## slangin cardboard

Anybody got 1 or 2 72 spoke 13x7? no loose spokes or curbs.


----------



## chzmo

have 4 14x7 triple gold D's with herculeus tires clean no curbs $1800 obo make offer


----------



## chzmo

stamped and serial#


----------



## BIG EASY

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 24 2011, 07:55 PM~20172050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOL FOR STREET CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HOW MUCH???? PM PLEASE!


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@Apr 30 2011, 12:33 PM~20454248
> *HOW MUCH???? PM PLEASE!
> *


pm sent ERE


----------



## chzmo

make an offer on the ds


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 14 2011, 07:35 AM~19865466
> *almost new13x7 all gold white spokes with new tires only driven on twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You still have these? How much?


----------



## thepenguin013

> _Originally posted by kenndogg_@Apr 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20324736
> *got some 88 spoke ds  ko s and adapters for sale
> IMG]http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg18/ROLLERZGATO/DSCN0380.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 14 2011, 03:46 PM~20089862
> *PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck the PM'S already...post a damn price. :twak:


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 05:42 PM~20509668
> *fuck the PM'S already...post a damn price. :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@May 8 2011, 04:43 PM~20509675
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SW713

he posted the price once awhile ago somewhere, he's gonna want somewhere around $450 for them :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 8 2011, 09:05 PM~20510282
> *he posted the price once awhile ago somewhere, he's gonna want somewhere around $450 for them :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 9 2011, 12:06 AM~20511703
> *:twak:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


why not? i would, i sold 4 of them NOS in the box for $350 :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy+May 8 2011, 06:42 PM~20509668-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the PM'S already...post a damn price. :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *$3500 shipped*
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 08:05 PM~20510282
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *he posted the price once awhile ago somewhere, he's gonna want somewhere around $450 for them :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 8 2011, 11:06 PM~20511703
> *:twak:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


WEST UP MEZA  :loco:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 9 2011, 08:12 PM~20517110
> *$3500 shipped
> WEST UP MEZA  :loco:
> *





oops sorry, i was talkin just the knock offs :biggrin:

and meza don't need any more gold d's, he's got more than enough :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 9 2011, 07:40 PM~20517345
> *oops sorry, i was talkin just the knock offs :biggrin:
> 
> and meza don't need any more gold d's, he's got more than enough :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THE HOMIE GOT A COUPLE OF SETS OF ALL GOLDS :wow: 
I WONDER WERE HE GOT HIS LAST SET :0


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 9 2011, 08:45 PM~20517373
> *I KNOW THE HOMIE GOT A COUPLE OF SETS OF ALL GOLDS :wow:
> I WONDER WERE HE GOT HIS LAST SET :0
> *



i know where he got one set....


i wish i still had them


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 28 2011, 08:15 PM~20204820
> *I'll do $600 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## APACHERX3

TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713

those knock offs


----------



## APACHERX3

AND THESE
FIRST SET IS 14X7 100 SPOKE GOLD CENTERS ADAPTERS AND CAPS



































$2700 PLUS SHIPPIN'
SECOND SET IS ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE 15" STANDARDS ADAPTERS AND CAPS





































$1100 PLUS SHIPPIN"


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 9 2011, 07:45 PM~20517377
> *i know where he got one set....
> i wish i still had them
> *


NOPE IM TALKIN BOUT THESE


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 9 2011, 08:53 PM~20517438
> *NOPE IM TALKIN BOUT THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh yeaaa, those must be the ones goin on the 85 fleet :cheesy: 

guys definately got a gold fetish :happysad:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593388


----------



## UCETAH

TWO 13X7 72 SPOKES 


























$150 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## flip236

hows it going im looking for a set of 13" daytons all chrome if any one has some plz pm me thanks


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by flip236_@May 16 2011, 02:59 PM~20564432
> *hows it going im looking for a set of 13" daytons all chrome if any one has some plz pm me thanks
> *


i got 6 13x7 72 spokes for sale $450


----------



## flip236

WHERE YOU AT!! IM IN CALI NOR CAL DO YOU GOT PICS??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 9 2011, 06:45 PM~20517377
> *i know where he got one set....
> i wish i still had them
> *




$600 AND U DIDNT WANT EM . DIDNT KNOW HE WAS RO TILL IT WAS TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 18 2011, 04:55 PM~20579974
> *$600 AND U DIDNT WANT EM . DIDNT KNOW HE WAS RO TILL IT WAS TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

do any of you vatos kno what these are i just picked them up today


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 18 2011, 04:55 PM~20579974
> *$600 AND U DIDNT WANT EM . DIDNT KNOW HE WAS RO TILL IT WAS TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2011, 05:04 PM~20580028
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 20 2011, 10:34 PM~20596634
> *:roflmao:
> *



:angry: 

its ok, i have 2 convertibles now


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 9 2011, 08:12 PM~20517110
> *$3500 shipped
> WEST UP MEZA  :loco:
> *



:biggrin: crazy people carnal...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 20 2011, 10:35 PM~20596639
> *:angry:
> 
> its ok, i have 2 convertibles now
> *


true but i have three Cadillacs and one half64 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 20 2011, 10:38 PM~20596664
> *true but i have three Cadillacs and one half64 :biggrin:
> *



i'd rather have 2 convertibles :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 20 2011, 10:52 PM~20596751
> *i'd rather have 2 convertibles :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## MAYA_813LAC

SELLIN A SET OF DAYTONS (STAMPED DAYTONS) 72 SPOKES COMPLETE WITH ADAPTERS AND GOLD KNOCK-OFFS WITH CHIP INSERTS RIMS ARE SUPER CLEAN 
LOOK BRAND NEW NO LIE STRAIGHT UP CLEANEST LOOKING 72s I'VE OWNED AND SEEN WANT $1200 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING.......IF INTERESTED JUST HIT ME UP MY NUMBER IS 813-333-8589 CALL OR TEXT. OR PM ME

(SERIOUS BUYERS) ONLLY!!!!!!



[


























IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/2DAYTONS5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Catalyzed

**


----------



## Mr Cucho

APACHERX3 said:


> :wow:


Hit me up i wan em u steel hav then? I wll buyn b lookn nice on my 95 town car or heres my #9794503755


----------



## APACHERX3

:worship:


----------



## Mr Cucho

mac2lac said:


> pm sent....may have a buyer for you....


Wat size are da rims n are they daytons? I wan some like this i wll buy. Em pm


----------



## Mr Cucho

BIGJOE619 said:


> I GOT SOME CROME AND GOLD 72S 14X7 FOR SALE OR TRADE... HAVE PICS


How much pm


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SOLD


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Lookin for a set of Dayton knock offs. Pm me of what you got. Cash is hand.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

looking for gold knock offs pm me, as long as they are not bullet or diamond style, if other please pm me thanks


----------



## LOWASME

I got some ALL Gold Stamp Daytons up for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/248554-Arkansas-SWAP-MEET/page12


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Looking for two 72 spoke dayton dishes


----------



## GT~PLATING

CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY PICKED THESE BABIES UP TODAY...


----------



## Ant63ss

GT~PLATING said:


> CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY PICKED THESE BABIES UP TODAY...


 You know what would look nice on those? Some three wing Dayton knockoffs with a chip insert. Oh shit, I just so happen to have a set of those for trade. Imagine that! Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## bonediggetie

Ant63ss said:


> You know what would look nice on those? Some three wing Dayton knockoffs with a chip insert. Oh shit, I just so happen to have a set of those for trade. Imagine that! Let me know if you're interested.


I'd have to say your gold 3wing knokoffs would look muuuuuuucch better!! Yep yep


----------



## McBain

im look n for 3 way with chip insert let me know if you ll sell them


----------



## kasem1963

GT~PLATING said:


> CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY PICKED THESE BABIES UP TODAY...


show off!:worship:


----------



## 70 on 72s

got 100 spoke old school daytons 
center gold






rim only 500


----------



## APACHERX3

GT~PLATING said:


> CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY PICKED THESE BABIES UP TODAY...


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## slangin cardboard

kasem1963 said:


> show off!:worship:


 No shit!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

GT~PLATING said:


> CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY PICKED THESE BABIES UP TODAY...


 
Enjoy them Uso ,and Yvette is some badass eye candy..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Thanks homie that's my AZ female gotta love em....


----------



## Afterlife

GT~PLATING said:


> CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY PICKED THESE BABIES UP TODAY...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Ant63ss said:


> You know what would look nice on those? Some three wing Dayton knockoffs with a chip insert. Oh shit, I just so happen to have a set of those for trade. Imagine that! Let me know if you're interested.


Pics homie


----------



## bump512




----------



## strokedoutss

i have for sale a nice set of 17x9 crossed lace with tires and knockoffs they are clean and rare if you ask me willing to ship if buyer pays for it im in phoenix or even willing to trade


----------



## Ant63ss

GT~PLATING said:


> Pics homie


 Either style homie...let me know if you're interested


----------



## BIG_GUERO

any gold centers 14 in texas close to houston area want to buy now!


----------



## CaliLiving

looking for one or two 72 spoke 13x7 daytons doesn't have to be perfect condition!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## Mr Solorio

Looking for 1 or 2 rims 13x7, 72 spoke Dayton all chrome, PM thanx


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BIG_GUERO said:


> any gold centers 14 in texas close to houston area want to buy now!


I have a set of 13s center gold dz, and located in cali, 1200 and they're yours. They come with accs and Cornell tires.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> _*got these dayton dog ears 100.00$ and add shipping *_


IF THE EARS ARE GOOD ILL TAKE EM, PM ME FOR THE DETAILS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

THEIR GOOD WILL PM YOU


----------



## BRASIL

Ant63ss said:


> Either style homie...let me know if you're interested


 how much for those?


----------



## Ant63ss

BRASIL said:


> how much for those?


I'm only looking to trade for the style that gt-plating has.


----------



## Ant63ss

BRASIL said:


> how much for those?


I'm only looking to trade for the style that gt-plating has.


----------



## Padilla 505

88 Ds 700 obo


----------



## Catalyzed

*I am posting these up for my homie in San Antonio Texas. There 15X8 Cross lace Daytons.* *$400 Plus shipping cost or trade for some 13x7 or 14X7 Daytons. You can hit up homie at **http://www.layitlow.com/forums/40018-63-vert.html* 

*Rim one:*










*Rim Two:*










*Rim Three:*










*Rim Four:*


----------



## Los1972

Looking for a 20" standard 144 spoke gold center PM thanks


----------



## DanielDucati

Padilla 505 said:


> 88 Ds 700 obo


seen these in burque a few weeks ago,did you scoop them up?if you did you got a hellovagood deal for what the homie sold them for!
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/2474712102.html


----------



## speedy13

You still have the rims? if so hit me up 661-974 4507


----------



## NVS65SS

I want to buy a set of OG Dayton smooth 3 prong knock offs, preferably in chrome. Hit me up if you're interested in selling some. I'm in AZ. They don't have to be new but in good condition.:thumbsup:


----------



## 87'luxury

Lookin to buy a set of these same 3 prong DAYTON knock offs with the big chip insert, chrome like ANT63ss has, sent to TX!! let me know if anybody has them hit me up


----------



## THE ONE

here are some 72's. one wheel needs the spokes tightened and the others have minor things wrong with them. look at the pics. i want $300.00 NO hardware.. and buyer pays shipping. Thanks


----------



## 70 on 72s

how to texas fort worth


----------



## THE ONE

pm's returned


----------



## leyva62

THE ONE said:


> pm's returned


 Wer r u located at


----------



## THE ONE

leyva62 said:


> Wer r u located at


 Wichita, kansas


----------



## juanster

im looking for 100 spoke 13x7 gold hub,knokoff and every other spoke and nipple and im from sj so i will pick up


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

looking for two all gold 13s daytons 72s/88s


----------



## Skim

MAYA_813LAC said:


> SELLIN A SET OF DAYTONS (STAMPED DAYTONS) 72 SPOKES COMPLETE WITH ADAPTERS AND GOLD KNOCK-OFFS WITH CHIP INSERTS RIMS ARE SUPER CLEAN
> LOOK BRAND NEW NO LIE STRAIGHT UP CLEANEST LOOKING 72s I'VE OWNED AND SEEN WANT $1200 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING.......IF INTERESTED JUST HIT ME UP MY NUMBER IS 813-333-8589 CALL OR TEXT. OR PM ME
> 
> (SERIOUS BUYERS) ONLLY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/2DAYTONS5.jpg[/IMG]


clean


----------



## CaliLiving

Looking for some 3 wing fluted gold knock offs with chip inserts


----------



## THE ONE

Still available



THE ONE said:


> Here are the pictures of my 88's.. located in wichita, kansas :biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT

THE ONE said:


> Still available


 What's the ticket


----------



## THE ONE

THE ONE said:


> here are some 72's. one wheel needs the spokes tightened and the others have minor things wrong with them. look at the pics. i want $300.00 NO hardware.. and buyer pays shipping. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337450
> View attachment 337454
> View attachment 337453
> View attachment 337451
> View attachment 337452



these are sold!!!!




63 VERT said:


> What's the ticket


pm sent


----------



## Silentdawg

THE ONE said:


> Still available


pricetag?


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

where u located THE ONE ?? interested in those 72's


----------



## slangin cardboard

Silentdawg said:


> pricetag?


sold:banghead:


----------



## bump512

???


----------



## Wicked Wayz

*88 Spoke All Gold stamped. Taking offers. highest wins. LMK*









































Gold looks as good as it does in the pics, maybe even better. Also have all 4 dayton hex k/o just put the bowtie on 2 see how it looked. No Low ballers dnt really need to sell


----------



## 70 on 72s

got these for sale 5 for a g


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wicked Wayz said:


> Gold looks as good as it does in the pics, maybe even better. Also have all 4 dayton hex k/o just put the bowtie on 2 see how it looked. No Low ballers dnt really need to sell


----------



## Afterlife

Location??


----------



## Afterlife

Wicked Wayz said:


> Gold looks as good as it does in the pics, maybe even better. Also have all 4 dayton hex k/o just put the bowtie on 2 see how it looked. No Low ballers dnt really need to sell


Location??


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Colorado springs, co


----------



## NVS65SS

Are you willing to sale those knock off's seperate? Let me know, PM me.





70 on 72s said:


> got these for sale 5 for a g
> View attachment 340165
> View attachment 340167


----------



## NVS65SS

What do wheels like these all golds go for on the street nowadays???? Anyone???? 





Wicked Wayz said:


> Gold looks as good as it does in the pics, maybe even better. Also have all 4 dayton hex k/o just put the bowtie on 2 see how it looked. No Low ballers dnt really need to sell


----------



## Wicked Wayz

NVS65SS said:


> Are you willing to sale those knock off's seperate? Let me know, PM me.


 My k/os? Yes


----------



## lone star

being that set of clean ass chrome 88s will bring 8 to 1000 id say the all golds are anywhere from 1000 to 1500 maybe more, they look great, love to have them but im broke, if u want to trade for something hit me up


----------



## UCE*EP

Cuanto... PMME!!!!!


----------



## Wicked Wayz

UCE*EP said:


> Cuanto... PMME!!!!!


Taking offers homie. Throw me one


----------



## 70 on 72s

72 spoke chrome are sold


----------



## Padilla 505

yes sir Big Dog.. You got any 72 chromes ?


----------



## THE ONE

TTT


----------



## G_KRALY

im looking for a set of 13x7 88 spoke gold center daytons.anybody have a set for sale?


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> TESTIN' THE WATER,DONT HAVE TO SELL BUT IF THE M-O-N-E-Y IS RIGHT THEY GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER'S DANA'S
> 5 ADAPTERS 5 DOG EARS 5 BRAND NEW 13X7 88SPOKE DANA'S IN THE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ME FOR THE RIGHT PRICE!!!*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

APACHERX3 said:


> *ME FOR THE RIGHT PRICE!!!*


:fool2:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

APACHERX3 said:


> *ME FOR THE RIGHT PRICE!!!*


----------



## Mexikan

I'm looking for a clean set of 72s, 13s or 14s but must be clean, prefer triple golds. Lemme kno what ya got and how much.


----------



## Mexikan

GT~PLATING said:


> CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY PICKED THESE BABIES UP TODAY...


Now this is what I'm talking about. What was the ticket on these homie?


----------



## DanielDucati

Mexikan said:


> Now this is what I'm talking about. What was the ticket on these homie?


Thoes are the ones I sold to GT but what he paid for them was well worth it....I regret selling them now...


----------



## Lil Brandon

lookin for some 72 spoke all chrome dz...have cash.... pm me


----------



## DanielDucati

Thoes are fuckin nice!!!PM sent!!



Wicked Wayz said:


> Gold looks as good as it does in the pics, maybe even better. Also have all 4 dayton hex k/o just put the bowtie on 2 see how it looked. No Low ballers dnt really need to sell


----------



## Mexikan

DanielDucati said:


> Thoes are the ones I sold to GT but what he paid for them was well worth it....I regret selling them now...


Oh really? Happen to have another set?


----------



## DanielDucati

Mexikan said:


> Oh really? Happen to have another set?


funny you should ask...I just sold some all chrome 13x7's 72's to victor from Individuals yesterday....and they were effin clean.


----------



## Mexikan

DanielDucati said:


> funny you should ask...I just sold some all chrome 13x7's 72's to victor from Individuals yesterday....and they were effin clean.


Chromes are nice but the car they are going on has a few factory gold accents so I want some with gold on 'em. 13x7 72s with some gold.


----------



## GT~PLATING

DanielDucati said:


> Thoes are the ones I sold to GT but what he paid for them was well worth it....I regret selling them now...


 Yes sir thanks again. And i know u enjoyed the eye candy


----------



## THE ONE

someone needs these.....



THE ONE said:


> Here are the pictures of my 88's.. located in wichita, kansas :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Still got these! I dismounted the tires so you will need new ones. I will clean them up here in a few and post pics. Im looking to have these gone Friday so throw me your offers now while they're still here


WickedWayz said:


> Gold looks as good as it does in the pics, maybe even better. Also have all 4 dayton hex k/o just put the bowtie on 2 see how it looked. No Low ballers dnt really need to sell


----------



## MR.SKAMS

What's the right price?????



APACHERX3 said:


> *ME FOR THE RIGHT PRICE!!!*


----------



## Wicked Wayz

I got some NEW champion lemans tires i can throw in if the price is right.


----------



## Wicked Wayz

the chips are done you will need new ones


----------



## DanielDucati

GT~PLATING said:


> Yes sir thanks again. And i know u enjoyed the eye candy


:h5:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

One of my members is looking for some Chrome 100 spoke daytons. anybody got any ??? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pjay

Big Jaycaddie said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


Lookin for a good set like these anybody have any for sale


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

I got some chrome dayton adapters if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pjay

Coupe'n It said:


> I got some chrome dayton adapters if anyone is interested.


What bolt patterns and how much


----------



## THE ONE

Coupe'n It said:


> I got some chrome dayton adapters if anyone is interested.


What do they fit.


----------



## APACHERX3

pm sent


----------



## DRUID

I'm looking for some 13x7 chrome rim, gold nipples, chrome spokes, gold hub.
or
chrome rim and gold centers. I'm basically looking for a nice chrome/gold combination.


PM me if anyone has any?


----------



## Wicked Wayz

TTT


----------



## The Truth

lookin for sum green dayton chips


----------



## 70 on 72s

looking for TWO 72 spoke chrome just wheels only


----------



## APACHERX3

The Truth said:


> lookin for sum green dayton chips


hit me up


----------



## Catalyzed

*Someone need pick these up!*

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/pts/2496657972.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Catalyzed said:


> *Someone need pick these up!*http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/pts/2496657972.html


 Good deal!!


----------



## CaliforniaRags

Im looking for a clean set of 13x7 72s all chrome. PM me pictures and price.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

NOTORIOUS68 said:


> One of my members is looking for some Chrome 100 spoke daytons. anybody got any ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


Still looking for some if anybody has any ?


----------



## HEMET JORGE

What up......looking for a set of 14inch 72spoke all Chrome D's......prefer the entire package rims adaptors knockoffs...oh yeah got too be FLAWLESS....got the $$$ let me know whats up.....THANKS


----------



## Dino

wtb 13x7 72's all chrome or chrome and some gold
hit me up if anybody has anything


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

APACHERX3 said:


> pm sent


got a topic on them with pics. hit me up, west sider. uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady

APACHERX3 said:


> pm sent


Well u take 400 for one of the 13x7 88 center gold dayton no ko or adapter ship to 93635 lmk


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

those were suppose to be mine, pinche apacher!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Do u have them?


----------



## D13CHARRO

what r u asking for those very intrested pm me thanks


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Blue94cady said:


> Do u have them?


naw homie, just f'ing with him. :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

Bump it Back up


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Dino said:


> wtb 13x7 72's all chrome or chrome and some gold
> hit me up if anybody has anything


i'll get you them pics today bro, i got a set of dz and a set of zs


----------



## Coca Pearl

FREAKY TALES said:


> i'll get you them pics today bro, i got a set of dz and a set of zs


YOU HAVE EVERYTHING OVER THERE TUCKED AWAY IN THE GARAGE......:yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Coca Pearl said:


> YOU HAVE EVERYTHING OVER THERE TUCKED AWAY IN THE GARAGE......:yes:


neh, zs sold today though, all i have left is that set of daytons


----------



## DanielDucati

Damn Uso so you sold thoes all chrome z's you sent me pics of?Homie got a good deal :thumbsup: 



FREAKY TALES said:


> neh, zs sold today though, all i have left is that set of daytons


----------



## Coca Pearl

FREAKY TALES said:


> neh, zs sold today though, all i have left is that set of daytons


I NEED A PPL.......


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

*i need some chrome 'n gold daytons... white spokes are a plus!*


----------



## playhard63

i have a brand new set of 100 spoke all chrome 13's I'm trying to sell for a buddy. Rims and KO's only. He wants to get $1500. I have adapters, and a new hammer, if needed too. The rims were mounted, then tires were dismounted. Never rolled...


----------



## Silentdawg

where are you located?


----------



## playhard63

Toronto, Canada...


----------



## Silentdawg

any gold center 13"s? pref. 72 or 88 spk.
ONLY 13"s and ONLY real D's...


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone got 14s? 72s ..


----------



## El Enemigo

Silentdawg said:


> any gold center 13"s? pref. 72 or 88 spk.


 I got sum 88s center gold.new in boxs.just wheels.lmk can send pics


----------



## Silentdawg

El Enemigo said:


> I got sum 88s center gold.new in boxs.just wheels.lmk can send pics


ya lets see em. where are you located homie?


----------



## El Enemigo

Silentdawg said:


> ya lets see em. where are you located homie?


 Roswell nm


----------



## PELON_79MC

ANYONE KNO HOW MUCH A SET OF USED IN GOOD CONDITION 15X7 DAYTONS WOULD BE?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

DAYTON has a sale now 30% off 13" 14" wheels call 1-888-559-2880 ask for todd


----------



## touchdowntodd

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> DAYTON has a sale now 30% off 13" 14" wheels call 1-888-559-2880 ask for todd



office is closed .. how much are new 72s? ... 13x7 all chrome


----------



## touchdowntodd

i can get a NOS set of 14s (14x7 reverse obviously) ... 100 spoke ... triple gold ... WITH accesories all new as well

NEW IN BOX DATED 1999! ... 

will ONLY get them if i can trade for a NEW set of chrome 13" 72s ... they are on hold for me to make my decision ... lemme know if you can make that trade


----------



## harborareaPhil

you got a caddy now.... put the gold


----------



## touchdowntodd

lmao homie .. im jus not a gold typa dude ... im more basic than that ..


----------



## 63 VERT

PELON_79MC said:


> ANYONE KNO HOW MUCH A SET OF USED IN GOOD CONDITION 15X7 DAYTONS WOULD BE?


 I have some 15/8 crosslace homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

touchdowntodd said:


> office is closed .. how much are new 72s? ... 13x7 all chrome


give him a call in the morning, not sure the cost for that i ordered 5 14" 72 spoke color dish and spokes, and im paying 3g's after shipping, thats with 5 adapters, and 5 knockoffs


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

*13" and 14" 72 spoke $1568.00 + shipping
13" and 14" 100 spoke $1708.00 + shipping
*


----------



## touchdowntodd

talked to him today .. decent lil deal ... has me thinkin


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Wicked Wayz said:


> I still got these!2000 plus shipping They were on a show car so they barely had any use on them. Some new center caps are recommended though. Remember Dayton doesn't make gold anymore. Hit me up through a text 719-360-5707


----------



## Mr Solorio

Anybody with a set of 4 chrome Dayton 2 bar knock offs, pm me thanx


----------



## AGUILAR3

Dayton Fall Sale 



> *Lowrider Fall Sale*
> *Usually this sale falls(No pun intended) during the spring but we have introduced it this year as a fall special. Place your order today for your set of 13",14",15" all chrome radial lace wheels in either 72-100 spokes at a unbelievable great price of 30% off retail.
> **.*
> *Our Price:* $1568 for 72-spoke and $1708 for 100-spoke


----------



## tfinley

AGUILAR3 said:


> Dayton Fall Sale


This is a smokin sale.....


----------



## touchdowntodd

the $1568 is temptin to me .. and i cuold drive down to pick em up ... 

but fuk idk LOL .. i wanna find a deal on a clean set of ogs


----------



## milian70

LOOKING FOR A SET OF 4 CHROME DAYTON KNOCK OFFS LMK....


----------



## Wicked Wayz

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt for the D's


----------



## DanielDucati

youcantfademe said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=421180&st=40
> 
> set of 4 all chrome , 600 shipped


take them bitches apart,order some 13" barrels,cut the spokes down and send them out to get threaded and reassemble and you have some 13x7 Daytons that are stamped!!!!


----------



## 63 VERT

DanielDucati said:


> take them bitches apart,order some 13" barrels,cut the spokes down and send them out to get threaded and reassemble and you have some 13x7 Daytons that are stamped!!!!


 What company rethreads spokes I have some 15/8 crosslace I need done


----------



## JB45

Mr Solorio said:


> Anybody with a set of 4 chrome Dayton 2 bar knock offs, pm me thanx


I GOT A FEW SETS :inout:


----------



## Wicked Wayz

TTT 2k shipped to ur door, trade of equal value? Anyone?


----------



## Mr Solorio

Alright JB45 let me know


----------



## APACHERX3

WHO NEEDS SOME 13X7 PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ILL THROW IN A 5 GREEN CHIPS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Daaaamm.... If they where only 72's homie! 
TTTN..


----------



## hernjous

do you have any white chips


----------



## Silentdawg

APACHERX3 said:


> WHO NEEDS SOME 13X7 PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ILL THROW IN A 5 GREEN CHIPS


how much? :O


----------



## APACHERX3

Silentdawg said:


> how much? :O


3k.......DOGGY


----------



## Blue94cady

Wats up bro well u take 450 for one wheel only no ko or adapter ship let me now apecherx3 the 88 center gold 13


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Daaaamm.... If they where only 72's homie! TTTN..


More spokes = more gold. Cant hurt none. 3k is a legitimate price range


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Blue94cady said:


> Wats up bro well u take 450 for one wheel only no ko or adapter ship let me now apecherx3 the 88 center gold 13


:twak:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> More spokes = more gold. Cant hurt none. 3k is a legitimate price range


 ttt...


----------



## Blue94cady

I was talking to the camarada not u !!!


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Just got 2 more all golds in boxes never been mounted and are stamped. That's 6 wheels. $3500. Probably the best deal on here what's happenin peeps?


----------



## 3onthree

APACHERX3 said:


> WHO NEEDS SOME 13X7 PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ILL THROW IN A 5 GREEN CHIPS


:fool2:


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE 14X7 DAYTONS..................TWO ARE DOUBLE STAMPED AND TWO ARE STAMPED
ALL FOUR








RIM#1
























RIM#2
























RIM#3
























RIM#4.............THIS ONE IS THE WORST ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








































I DO HAVE A SET OF ADAPTERS AND A SET OF RETRO EMBEDED OCTAGON'S
















DONT WANNA SELL SEPARATELY......................TIRE'S ARE SHOT


----------



## Caddieman 805

i still got these all gold 14" for sale minus the knockoffs and adapters $500 pick up only or trade for some 13"


----------



## Caddieman 805

Models IV Life said:


> ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $500 FIRM


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Caddieman 805 said:


> Models IV Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $500 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD DEAL:thumbsup: ttt......................
Click to expand...


----------



## Caddieman 805

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Caddieman 805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD DEAL:thumbsup: ttt......................
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir nothing wrong with them they are just taking up space in my storage i still have a bunch of stuff my 72 spoke Zenith extra Zenith knockoff and rings gold and chrome extra caddie parts too much stuff so the rims have to go but for those of you with questions feel free to pm me
Click to expand...


----------



## srt1

APACHERX3 said:


> WHO NEEDS SOME 13X7 PRE-STAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ILL THROW IN A 5 GREEN CHIPS


whats tha ticket bro???


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> 3k.......DOGGY





srt1 said:


> whats tha ticket bro???


:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

can you deliver em by lax,or we meet sunday in northridge


Caddieman 805 said:


> Models IV Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $500 FIRM
Click to expand...


----------



## Caddieman 805

Robert =woody65= said:


> can you deliver em by lax,or we meet sunday in northridge
> yes sir hit me up 805 207-1452


----------



## bump512

man..


----------



## Robert =woody65=

new exposure show in northridge high school,thanks


Caddieman 805 said:


> Robert =woody65= said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you deliver em by lax,or we meet sunday in northridge
> yes sir hit me up 805 207-1452
Click to expand...


----------



## caliboy72

Up for sale[h=1]13" Wire wheels Dayton OG Rims 24kt Gold Triple 3x[/h][h=2]Full SET 13x7 inch 100 Spoke Deep Dish Reverse

im selling four 13 inch daytons rims they have been used but in good condition// no/adapters or knock-offs/ only one good tire.....................
. If interisted please call/email carlos (209)405-3833 [email protected],com
Please leave mssg. will return calls asap . Price is 250.00, NO TRADES- CASH ONLY. Thanks for looking!.....




















[/h]


----------



## THEMAFIAMAN253

pm me picture and price


----------



## Silentdawg

looks more like 72 spoke. where are you located?


----------



## caliboy72

SOLD>>>>>> 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Caddieman 805 said:


> Models IV Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $500 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u sale them or r u gooing to wait for me bro
Click to expand...


----------



## Caddieman 805

Caddieman 805 said:


> Models IV Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GOLD STAMPED 14x7 DAYTONS ON HANKOOK TIRES!! SLIGHT FADING ON DISHES BUT NOTHING MAJOR. STILL VERY VERY CLEAN!! TIRES HAVE ALOT OF THREAD STILL ON THEM. NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCKOFFS! JUST RIMS/TIRES. $500 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold sold sold to my main man GT from GT Plateing*****
Click to expand...


----------



## bonediggetie

:banghead:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Caddieman 805 said:


> Caddieman 805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sold sold sold to my main man GT from GT Plateing*****
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks big homie ....pleasure doing bizness with u
Click to expand...


----------



## badwayz30

Anybody got a set of 13 inch center gold 72 spk D's or a set of all chrome 72 spk D's 4 sale?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

My homeboy has a set of all chrome 72 spoke D'z in real good shape 9/10 with near new 155/80 whitewalls asking $800. Hit me up with a PM and I;ll put you in contact with him. Located in Nor-Cal sacramento area.


----------



## Big joe 979

r these still for sale


----------



## Big joe 979

does he still have them


----------



## Caddieman 805

GT~PLATING said:


> Caddieman 805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks big homie ....pleasure doing bizness with u
> 
> 
> 
> Same here big dog no bullshit just real shit thats what i like:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## cleverlos

I have a set of 14x7 72spoke d's for sale. i have no KO's or Adapters. ill post up pics this weekend.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Taking offers was gonna run them on my 63 but I'm going engraved now


----------



## Silentdawg

location, prize, condition, stamped or not?


----------



## DanielDucati

Shit Uso! Ill buy them back.........I regret selling them in the first place.......PM Sent!!!



GT~PLATING said:


> Taking offers was gonna run them on my 63 but I'm going engraved now


----------



## MR.59

GT~PLATING said:


> Taking offers was gonna run them on my 63 but I'm going engraved now


how much you looking to get?


----------



## THEMAFIAMAN253

pm me the price and location


----------



## THEMAFIAMAN253

GT~PLATING said:


> Taking offers was gonna run them on my 63 but I'm going engraved now


pm me the price and location


----------



## k louie

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


 PRICE SIZE, LOCATION THEY LOOK.GOOD


----------



## NAVIGATOR

*FOR SALE 13x7 GOLD CENTER DAYTONS*

I have a set of 13x7 72 spoke Gold Center OG Daytons gold hub,spokes,nipples with adapter and and gold octagon knock offs, Rims are in excelent condition.. I bought them new way back... at Performace Plus In Long Beach , CA. no tires are on the rims .. I will post pics in a bit.. taking offers.. the rims were made on 11-29-93


----------



## topd0gg

GT~PLATING said:


> Taking offers was gonna run them on my 63 but I'm going engraved now


nice wheels pm the price plz


----------



## APACHERX3

NAVIGATOR said:


> I have a set of 13x7 72 spoke Gold Center OG Daytons gold hub,spokes,nipples with adapter and and gold octagon knock offs, Rims are in excelent condition.. I bought them new way back... at Performace Plus In Long Beach , CA. no tires are on the rims .. I will post pics in a bit.. taking offers.. the rims were made on 11-29-93


DO THEY LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

NAVIGATOR said:


> I have a set of 13x7 72 spoke Gold Center OG Daytons gold hub,spokes,nipples with adapter and and gold octagon knock offs, Rims are in excelent condition.. I bought them new way back... at Performace Plus In Long Beach , CA. no tires are on the rims .. I will post pics in a bit.. taking offers.. the rims were made on 11-29-93


HO Mush:biggrin:


----------



## NAVIGATOR




----------



## AGUILAR3

NAVIGATOR said:


> View attachment 366028
> View attachment 366029
> View attachment 366033
> View attachment 366034
> View attachment 366035
> 
> View attachment 366036



Nice!!


----------



## badwayz30

PM sent!


----------



## AGUILAR3

NAVIGATOR said:


> View attachment 366028


Location?


----------



## NAVIGATOR

San Pedro, CA next to Long Beach


----------



## NAVIGATOR

San Pedro, CA next to Long Beach


----------



## Robert =woody65=

how much


----------



## NAVIGATOR

heres are some more pics of the rims


----------



## AGUILAR3

how about answering PMs?


----------



## MR.59

NAVIGATOR said:


> View attachment 366028
> View attachment 366029
> View attachment 366033
> View attachment 366034
> View attachment 366035
> 
> View attachment 366036


I`M CLOSE BY, HAVE CASH TOO, LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH


----------



## NAVIGATOR

Pm sent MR.59


----------



## AGUILAR3

NAVIGATOR said:


> Pm sent MR.59


called and left you a voicemail


----------



## monteloco

NAVIGATOR said:


> Pm sent MR.59


 Pm price plz


----------



## MR.59

NAVIGATOR said:


> Pm sent MR.59


yes i saw that, but i need to know a price before i jump into traffic and go see them


----------



## Silentdawg

NAVIGATOR said:


> View attachment 366028
> View attachment 366029
> View attachment 366033
> View attachment 366034
> View attachment 366035
> 
> View attachment 366036


pm a price..or better yet just post it up..if its not a secret..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Silentdawg said:


> pm a price..or better yet just post it up..if its not a secret..


 Lol.. X2 Ho muuuuch??


----------



## topd0gg

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Lol.. X2 Ho muuuuch??


X44


----------



## Afterlife

*NAVIGATOR is newbie.*:drama:


----------



## APACHERX3

Afterlife said:


> *NAVIGATOR is newbie.*:drama:


OR MAYBE* ZAPPO *


----------



## NAVIGATOR

13X7 72 spoke Center Gold SOLD!!!! To "FreakyTales" hes a very cool guy!!


----------



## FIREMAN63

anyone interested just found then in my shed real dayton ko 2 left 2 right 
used cond lil bent but ive seen worse chrome not great 

make offer pm me 

thanks


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

how much n location if still avhailabel!?
OTE=RollNMy64;13632499]New 100 spoke Center Gold Daytons on New 520s Mounted for Frame and Motor Build. Never seen the road!



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## DanielDucati

He's bought a few sets off of me,Freakytales is stock pile'n them Daytons like its the end of the world! :thumbsup:


NAVIGATOR said:


> 13X7 72 spoke Center Gold SOLD!!!! To "FreakyTales" hes a very cool guy!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> He's bought a few sets off of me,Freakytales is stock pile'n them Daytons like its the end of the world! :thumbsup:


bought those and the last set i got off you for homies of mine, im not making a penny off them, just looking out for the sets they been asking me for.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

"WHEELS ONLY NO ACC'S"




















GOT THESE TWO "NOS" 13X7 REV 72 SPOKE ZENITH/DAYTON STYLE WHEELS NO ACC'S "WHEELS ONLY" NEVER MOUNTED
BARREL'S ARE STAMPED MADE IN USA "2000"
$600 OBO
WILL SEND MORE PIC'S PM FOR MO INFO.. 
THANKS FOR LOOKING:biggrin:
​​​


----------



## THE ONE

THE ONE said:


> Here are the pictures of my 88's.. located in wichita, kansas :biggrin:
> $500.00 shipped in the 48 states


still got them!!! ready to toss them.... holler at me!!!!! $500.00shipped in the 48 states!!!!


----------



## THE ONE

TTT


----------



## APACHERX3

3K....................................BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































5 GOLD CENTER PRE-STAMPED 88 5 ADAPTER'S 5 GOLD DOG EARS...................


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

APACHERX3 said:


> 3K....................................BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 GOLD CENTER PRE-STAMPED 88 5 ADAPTER'S 5 GOLD DOG EARS...................


 nice rims


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WTB 13x7
72, All chrome.........


----------



## APACHERX3

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> nice rims


GRACIAS DOGGY


----------



## naptownregal

I like them 88's


----------



## 63 VERT

FIREMAN63 said:


> anyone interested just found then in my shed real dayton ko 2 left 2 right used cond lil bent but ive seen worse chrome not great make offer pm me thanks


what's the ticket


----------



## APACHERX3

naptownregal said:


> I like them 88's


*THESE RIMS ARE OFFICALLY SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








I'LL LET U KNOW WHEN I RECIEVE THE FERIA*


----------



## naptownregal

Only hogs and OG's ride on D's!


----------



## lowlinc93

I have a question, going to look at some daytons localy, he said he got them 10 years ago, is that a good era for daytons, I don't personaly know alot about them. Any help is appreciated, he's wanting a G for them.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Good price if they are brand new and stamped.


----------



## lowlinc93

MEGAKRON said:


> Good price if they are brand new and stamped.


got them for $700 in Vegas, never been mounted, just dusty as hell. And they're stamped, etched, engraved, dayton molded onto back of K off, fuckin Dayton proud of their shit. They're pretty as hell.......I waited too long tho, was going to look at them during the super show and never made it, but they were still there so it's all good. And the vert's almost done getting chromed out, have to find some 5.20's for these fuckers....


----------



## APACHERX3

THINKIN' BOUT GET RID OF THESE BRAND NEW IN THE BOX 14X7 100 SPOKE "STAMPED" DAYTONS...............................I HAVE (5) 14X7 GOLD CENTERS (5)ADAPTERS AND (5) THREE WAY CAPS
































I DID SAY "BRAND NEW IN BOXES" ALSO NOT BROKE OR IN NEED OF FERIA:thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln

i have two 13x7 72 spoke center gold daytons gold is alil faded best offer takes them


----------



## 99linkers

any one have one stamped 88 spoke wheel in good shape


----------



## 1980lincoln

GOING CHEAP






1980lincoln said:


> i have two 13x7 72 spoke center gold daytons gold is alil faded best offer takes them


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE 14X7 DAYTONS..................TWO ARE DOUBLE STAMPED AND TWO ARE STAMPED
> ALL FOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#4.............THIS ONE IS THE WORST ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO HAVE A SET OF ADAPTERS AND A SET OF RETRO EMBEDED OCTAGON'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT WANNA SELL SEPARATELY......................TIRE'S ARE SHOT


STILL GOT THESE...............................


----------



## FREAKY TALES

99linkers said:


> any one have one stamped 88 spoke wheel in good shape


I HAVE ONE ALL CHROME PRESTAMPED IN DECENT SHAPE, THE HUB HAS SOME FADING ON IT THOUGH. 150 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## MR.GM84

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE...............................


 how much shipped to ca 92868?


----------



## lb_sws_405

i still some 13x7 stampd daytons.... any1, somebody....HHHEELLOOOO!!!!!......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

APACHERX3 said:


> THINKIN' BOUT GET RID OF THESE BRAND NEW IN THE BOX 14X7 100 SPOKE "STAMPED" DAYTONS...............................I HAVE (5) 14X7 GOLD CENTERS (5)ADAPTERS AND (5) THREE WAY CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID SAY "BRAND NEW IN BOXES" ALSO NOT BROKE OR IN NEED OF FERIA:thumbsup:


price 4,500.00$


----------



## 1lo84regal

any1 have 1 13x7 rev knock off 100 spoke for sale? i need 1. my paypal is ready. but also i have some stuff maybe up for trade hit me up to c the stuff i have.


----------



## lone star

APACHERX3 said:


> THINKIN' BOUT GET RID OF THESE BRAND NEW IN THE BOX 14X7 100 SPOKE "STAMPED" DAYTONS...............................I HAVE (5) 14X7 GOLD CENTERS (5)ADAPTERS AND (5) THREE WAY CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID SAY "BRAND NEW IN BOXES" ALSO NOT BROKE OR IN NEED OF FERIA:thumbsup:


beautiful gold


----------



## Ddmjizzle

How much? Please and thank you


----------



## APACHERX3

JUST PICKED THESE UP...............ANYONE INTRESTED? THEY ARE 13X7 ALL GOLD DOUBLE STAMPED DAYTONS WRAPPED ON 15580R13 HANKOOK








RIM#1








RIM#2








RIM3#








RIM#4








.............................................
























A LIL VIDEO
View My Video
MAKE ME A REALISTIC OFFER BUYER PAYS SHIPPING


----------



## carlitosways

LOOKING FOR NEW 13X7 72 SPOKE STAMPED DAYTONS ALL CHROME OR ALL BLACK SPOKES, WHEELS ONLY, SOME ONE THAT SELLS THEM NEW HOLLA


----------



## ridin505style

question for daytons, are there any wheels that say or have stamped "22A" on inside of hub the old daytons since i know the new ones now have serial numbers on front hub and dayton logo.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ridin505style said:


> question for daytons, are there any wheels that say or have stamped "22A" on inside of hub the old daytons since i know the new ones now have serial numbers on front hub and dayton logo.


Should actually say 225c or 225a


----------



## ridin505style

here is pic of the wheel hub




















*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Should actually say 225c or 225a


----------



## lone star

ridin505style said:


> here is pic of the wheel hub


look real to me, but in reality, with all these people "rebuilding" daytons and using sub standard equipment and parts. who knows these days. pre-stamp daytons are getting harder and harder to tell if they are authentic. someone can take a set of dayton hubs and build some wheels with cheap parts and pawn them off as daytons. makes u really sit and wonder what was going on in the 90s. wheel companies were charging 5x what it cost to build the wheels.

just go on ebay and type in dayton wire wheels and see what kind of junk pops up. or the good ones advertise dayton style wheels, hoping to find a sucker, and not have to explain the difference and if the sale goes sour they can say "you didnt ask"


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> look real to me, but in reality, with all these people "rebuilding" daytons and using sub standard equipment and parts. who knows these days. pre-stamp daytons are getting harder and harder to tell if they are authentic. someone can take a set of dayton hubs and build some wheels with cheap parts and pawn them off as daytons. makes u really sit and wonder what was going on in the 90s. wheel companies were charging 5x what it cost to build the wheels.
> 
> just go on ebay and type in dayton wire wheels and see what kind of junk pops up. or the good ones advertise dayton style wheels, hoping to find a sucker, and not have to explain the difference and if the sale goes sour they can say "you didnt ask"


X2 Well said....
Buyer's bewarehno:


----------



## jtek

thats why you just buy new daytons :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/2688460685.html


----------



## blackcherry 84

I got this set of 2 wing Dayton knock offs. Very good shape, have a few minor scratches on a couple of them on the egde of the ears. In anaheim Ca. Make offer


----------



## HATE ME

dang herman



blackcherry 84 said:


> I got this set of 2 wing Dayton knock offs. Very good shape, have a few minor scratches on a couple of them on the egde of the ears. In anaheim Ca. Make offer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

blackcherry 84 said:


> I got this set of 2 wing Dayton knock offs. Very good shape, have a few minor scratches on a couple of them on the egde of the ears. In anaheim Ca. Make offer


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

blackcherry 84 said:


> I got this set of 2 wing Dayton knock offs. Very good shape, have a few minor scratches on a couple of them on the egde of the ears. In anaheim Ca. Make offer


NICE...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

blackcherry 84 said:


> I got this set of 2 wing Dayton knock offs. Very good shape, have a few minor scratches on a couple of them on the egde of the ears. In anaheim Ca. Make offer


what up doggie those look clean..good luck on your sale:thumbsup:... WARNING!!!!! dont let that LONE STAR ***** low ball you doggie hit me up fool late...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im lookin for one 13x7 72spoke gold nipple & hub dayton....

also looking for gold 2prong dayton knockoffs.... i have a BRAND NEW in the box set of chrome dog eared dayton k.o's w/ recess for ship to trade or w.e. no im not looking to sell them


----------



## lone star

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> what up doggie those look clean..good luck on your sale:thumbsup:... WARNING!!!!! dont let that LONE STAR ***** low ball you doggie hit me up fool late...


hey the refrigerator called. it said u drank all the cans of "asshole".


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

lone star said:


> hey the refrigerator called. it said u drank all the cans of "asshole".


your moms calling me too i cant pass that up either i got to go!:sprint:


----------



## MUFASA

Weak :thumbsdown:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

MUFASA said:


> Weak :thumbsdown:


:tears:i know bro i should stop the way this crybaby is.... over a set of k/o he tryied lowballin and they got sold local he hasnt stoped crying a river..:tears:


----------



## lone star

shit if you'd fuck my mom then you are really doing bad. give it up already im not the type to go back and forth. a few jabs and its good. u can stop calling me or txt or pm what ever you do.. good luck on your business,  but please, know what u are selling before you advertise 
again im not the one whos integrity HAS EVER been in question on this site. peace.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

blackcherry 84 said:


> I got this set of 2 wing Dayton knock offs. Very good shape, have a few minor scratches on a couple of them on the egde of the ears. In anaheim Ca. Make offer


my boy thats a good price... stick to that you"ll get it:thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

lone star said:


> shit if you'd fuck my mom then you are really doing bad. give it up already im not the type to go back and forth. a few jabs and its good. u can stop calling me or txt or pm what ever you do.. good luck on your business,  but please, know what u are selling before you advertise
> again im not the one whos integrity HAS EVER been in question on this site. peace.


go play with your hot wheels kid.. just face it... if you have to ask whats the lowest.. you cant afford it!:thumbsup: now i told keep it up...you dont want to be a hater for a set of k/os you couldnt afford.. the truth be told!!! im out.


----------



## MUFASA

lone star said:


> shit if you'd fuck my mom then you are really doing bad. give it up already im not the type to go back and forth. a few jabs and its good. u can stop calling me or txt or pm what ever you do.. good luck on your business,  but please, know what u are selling before you advertise
> again im not the one whos integrity HAS EVER been in question on this site. peace.


NOW THAT SHITS FUNNY ................


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

*NOT MINE.
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!* Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. _More info_
[h=2]13x7 REVERSE DAYTONS - $900 (WEST VALLEY)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2011-10-27, 10:33PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP] 
[HR][/HR]

Here I have a set of 13x7 Reverse, All Chrome, 72 Spoke Daytons sitting on some 155/80 R13 tires. The chrome is in excellent condition and could be even better if the time is taken to clean all the brake dust and grease off with some wire wheel cleaner. They have some minor road rash and a curb check but nothing serious. The 2 tires that were on the front are a little more wore out than the other 2 that were in the rear but they all have plenty of tread to keep you rollin' for awhile until you can save up for them new tires. They have no loose spokes, or leaking seals. The rims are sold as is with no adapters, knock offs, or hammers, however I do have a set of "CHINA" adapters and octagon knock offs for some additional cash that will work with these wheels. I did not include a picture of the fake adapters or knock offs because I did not want to mix the "Good Shit" with the "Bullshit" so if you want a picture of those let me know and I'll be more than happy to send them. You are more than welcome to do all the research you need to before you buy to make sure they are "Genuine" Daytons. Hit me up if you are interested $900.00 OBO. Shoot me an e-mail or text or call anytime at 623-764-7896










 KEYWORDS: Daytons, Wire Wheels, Spokes, Knock Offs, Adapters, Luxor, China Wheels, Roadstars, Roadsters, Zenith Wire Wheels, 72 Spoke, 88 Spoke, 100 Spoke, Impala, Monte Carlo, Regal, Cutlass, Grand Prix, Buick, Chevy, Oldsmobile, Lowrider, Showtime, Hydraulics. 


Location: WEST VALLEY
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2672868731


[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/for/2672868731.html


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

MUFASA said:


> NOW THAT SHITS FUNNY ................


NOT...


----------



## MUFASA

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> NOT...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsdown:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 503BigBody

*Need 1, or got 3 good and 1 damaged!!!*

Anybody out their got a 14/7 all gold center Double stamped Dayton wire wheel for sale, get at me...Have a set of four, had a blow out on the freeway and the rim is pretty much toast, other rims are in great shape stamped on hub and lip, Gold looks good interested in selling or trade for another set of china's to...get at me...THANKS


----------



## no joke

503BigBody said:


> Anybody out their got a 14/7 all gold center Double stamped Dayton wire wheel for sale, get at me...Have a set of four, had a blow out on the freeway and the rim is pretty much toast, other rims are in great shape stamped on hub and lip, Gold looks good interested in selling or trade for another set of china's to...get at me...THANKS


i got a brand new 14x7 100 spoke double stamped dayton that has never been mounted, the hub and the short back spokes and nipples are gold but the front spokes are black so u would have to swap those out but if your interested pm me


----------



## bonediggetie

503BigBody said:


> Anybody out their got a 14/7 all gold center Double stamped Dayton wire wheel for sale, get at me...Have a set of four, had a blow out on the freeway and the rim is pretty much toast, other rims are in great shape stamped on hub and lip, Gold looks good interested in selling or trade for another set of china's to...get at me...THANKS


I sent you a pm homie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE ARE CLEANING OUT SOME OF OUR WORK STORAGE

WE HAVE ABOUT 40 DAYTON WHEELS 13" - 20" NO SETS

P.M,S ONLY THANKS ONLY INTERSTED BUYERS PLEASE

WE WILL POST MORE LATER


13X7 88 spoke Gold nipples


















13x7 100 SPOKE


















13x7 72 SPOKE black spokes




















14x7 standard 100 spoke


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE CLEANING OUT SOME OF OUR WORK STORAGE
> 
> WE HAVE ABOUT 40 DAYTON WHEELS 13" - 20" NO SETS
> 
> P.M,S ONLY THANKS ONLY INTERSTED BUYERS PLEASE
> 
> WE WILL POST MORE LATER
> 
> 
> 13X7 88 spoke Gold nipples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 100 SPOKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 72 SPOKE black spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x7 standard 100 spoke




PM SENT !


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

hey bro i ran into u in pomona at the swapmeet got ur business card i called u after some time n your #was no longer working , post up ur # i need to get at you


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE CLEANING OUT SOME OF OUR WORK STORAGE
> 
> WE HAVE ABOUT 40 DAYTON WHEELS 13" - 20" NO SETS
> 
> P.M,S ONLY THANKS ONLY INTERSTED BUYERS PLEASE
> 
> WE WILL POST MORE LATER
> 
> 
> 13X7 88 spoke Gold nipples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 100 SPOKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 72 SPOKE black spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x7 standard 100 spoke


so just singles?:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE CLEANING OUT SOME OF OUR WORK STORAGE
> 
> WE HAVE ABOUT 40 DAYTON WHEELS 13" - 20" NO SETS




pm'ed


----------



## 52hrdtp

Any 13x7 .. 72 spoke all chrome...need two...price tag?


----------



## Gabe61

How much for the black spokes do u have all 4


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Gabe61 said:


> How much for the black spokes do u have all 4





Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE CLEANING OUT SOME OF OUR WORK STORAGE
> 
> WE HAVE ABOUT 40 DAYTON WHEELS 13" - 20" *NO SETS
> 
> *P.M,S ONLY THANKS


:uh:


----------



## lowlinc93

damn there was a set of D's for sale in Tucson for 400 with the chrome adapters and good tires on them!


----------



## ryan7974

*looking for center gold 13''*

looking for center gold 13'' 2 prong knok off but ok if not


----------



## JB45

POSTIN FOR THE HOMIE .. 13X7 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS 225C REAR OF HUB STAMPED..FOR LOCAL SALE IN SO CAL L.A. AREA...NO SHIPPING

650 OBO


----------



## Mr Solorio

JB45 said:


> POSTIN FOR THE HOMIE .. 13X7 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS 225C REAR OF HUB STAMPED..FOR LOCAL SALE IN SO CAL L.A. AREA...NO SHIPPING
> 
> 650 OBO


JB just add them to your collection, it will be just another set for you. :cheesy:


----------



## APACHERX3

Mr Solorio said:


> JB just add them to your collection, it will be just another set for you. :cheesy:


x3.......


----------



## DanielDucati

lowlinc93 said:


> damn there was a set of D's for sale in Tucson for 400 with the chrome adapters and good tires on them!


They were china's uso'.....I drove down there to check them out....Chrome adapters were only daytons,the wheels and bullets were ping pangs...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

JB45 said:


> POSTIN FOR THE HOMIE .. 13X7 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS 225C REAR OF HUB STAMPED..FOR LOCAL SALE IN SO CAL L.A. AREA...NO SHIPPING
> 
> 650 OBO


Priced to sell quick


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

Someone come snatch these up


----------



## 1sikMC

I have Dayton embedded hex real clean for $175


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

JB45 said:


> POSTIN FOR THE HOMIE .. 13X7 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS 225C REAR OF HUB STAMPED..FOR LOCAL SALE IN SO CAL L.A. AREA...NO SHIPPING
> 
> 650 OBO


FOR SALE 72 SPOKES GOLD CENTER W GREEN ON LIP


----------



## lowlinc93

DanielDucati said:


> They were china's uso'.....I drove down there to check them out....Chrome adapters were only daytons,the wheels and bullets were ping pangs...


Damn, I would of been pissed if I drove the 5 hours down there for them! Good thing I picked up a set in Vegas instead! Thanks homie, I feel better about it now!


----------



## JB45

Mr Solorio said:


> JB just add them to your collection, it will be just another set for you. :cheesy:


LET ME GET YOUR SET TOO :x:


----------



## JB45

APACHERX3 said:


> x3.......


WSUP APACHE, NEED SOME 2 WAY GOLD DKO'S EMBEDDED OR RECESSED .. PM ME IF U GOT ANYTHING ON THE MARKET HOMIE


----------



## bigg_E

1sikMC said:


> I have Dayton embedded hex real clean for $175


Nice!!!!! You gotta set of those wheels for sale also?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

*Got some 13" Gold spoke Gold Nipple Pre-Stamped 88 spoke daytons
Not show but in vert nice condition.
No road rash but it looks as if someone wasn't too accurate with a hammer.Not bad looking at all.
A few spokes are faded.
All hold air.Tires are optional as well but 2 are in need of exchange soon.(Will not ship with tires unless price is renegotiated) 
Banged up China Knock Offs are optional $650 OBO Plus Shipping















































*


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

JB45 said:


> POSTIN FOR THE HOMIE .. 13X7 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS 225C REAR OF HUB STAMPED..FOR LOCAL SALE IN SO CAL L.A. AREA...NO SHIPPING
> 
> 650 OBO


$500 local pick up no adapters come with rims,tires and ko'z seen


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

JB45 said:


> POSTIN FOR THE HOMIE .. 13X7 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS 225C REAR OF HUB STAMPED..FOR LOCAL SALE IN SO CAL L.A. AREA...NO SHIPPING
> 
> 650 OBO


$450 final offer


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE 14X7 DAYTONS..................TWO ARE DOUBLE STAMPED AND TWO ARE STAMPED
> ALL FOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#4.............THIS ONE IS THE WORST ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO HAVE A SET OF ADAPTERS AND A SET OF RETRO EMBEDED OCTAGON'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT WANNA SELL SEPARATELY......................TIRE'S ARE SHOT


STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 585960

LOOKING FOR A SET OF SUPER CLEAN CHROME 72 SPOKES .......PM ME IF ANYONE OUT THERE CASH IN HAND OR PAYPAL READY !!!!!:yes:


----------



## lone star

585960 said:


> LOOKING FOR A SET OF SUPER CLEAN CHROME 72 SPOKES .......PM ME IF ANYONE OUT THERE CASH IN HAND OR PAYPAL READY !!!!!:yes:


my homie has aset of stamped 72s all chrome 9.9 out of 10, on fr380s less than 50 miles with 3 wing chrome recessed with blue eagle he wants 1500


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

I have a set of chrome Dayton adapters 10 hole that fits fords and Lincoln's.. I'll post pics if anyone is interested in them


----------



## dam76

Does he still have them


----------



## DeeLoc

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> I have a set of chrome Dayton adapters 10 hole that fits fords and Lincoln's.. I'll post pics if anyone is interested in them


post em and price please


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

DeeLoc said:


> post em and price please


Sold already homie...


----------



## Catalyzed

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!


*Nice! *


----------



## Up on3

TTT


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## BIG GIZMOE

JustCruisin said:


>


Clean....


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

JB45 said:


> POSTIN FOR THE HOMIE .. 13X7 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTONS 225C REAR OF HUB STAMPED..FOR LOCAL SALE IN SO CAL L.A. AREA...NO SHIPPING
> 
> 650 OBO


SOLD......SOLD.....SOLD


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 14X7'S (STAMPED ON THE HUB)


----------



## DanielDucati

These are fuckin' Bad Ass!!!:thumbsup:


JustCruisin said:


>


----------



## topd0gg

JustCruisin said:


>


pm price plz


----------



## THEBOXX

72 spoke daytons for sale need resealed, i think,, i just got them and they have tubes in all four tires... make offer located in northern indiana..


----------



## no joke

TTT for page 72 and those 72 spoke daytons


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> I'll do $600 plus shipping


*ILL DO $550 PLUS SHIPPING*


----------



## 585960

APACHERX3 said:


> JUST PICKED THESE UP...............ANYONE INTRESTED? THEY ARE 13X7 ALL GOLD DOUBLE STAMPED DAYTONS WRAPPED ON 15580R13 HANKOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM3#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL VIDEO
> View My Video
> MAKE ME A REALISTIC OFFER BUYER PAYS SHIPPING


 DO U STILL GOT THESE ??????????PM ME


----------



## FREAKY TALES

GOT A SET OF 14" DAYTONS 72 SPOKE IN GOOD COND, 600 BUCKS. THEY COME WITH NO ACCS. PM ME IF INTERESTED, THANKS!


----------



## juicemen

JustCruisin said:


>


thanks for the new wallpaper :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma

What do you want for these sir...........................??


----------



## C-LO9492

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 14X7'S (STAMPED ON THE HUB)


*How much homie??*


----------



## APACHERX3

C-LO9492 said:


> *How much homie??*


$1500


----------



## no joke

looking for DAYTON metal ceramic chips in GREEN dont care if there flags or eagles or all take both, let me know


----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> looking for DAYTON metal ceramic chips in GREEN dont care if there flags or eagles or all take both, let me know


It'll be easier and cheaper for you to just order straight from dayton ww. Just use the serial #s from the whls you picked up from Sammy.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

FREAKY TALES said:


> It'll be easier and cheaper for you to just order straight from dayton ww. Just use the serial #s from the whls you picked up from Sammy.


they still sell the metal chips ?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> $1500


Can you please rate from 1-10 the quality of the gold and the wheel quality for each rim? thank you


----------



## raynoriega22

lookin for some chrome 13s 100 spokes around the midwest area


----------



## no joke

FREAKY TALES said:


> It'll be easier and cheaper for you to just order straight from dayton ww. Just use the serial #s from the whls you picked up from Sammy.


ya i know, and sammy is a cool ass homie, i got a couple sets of dayton wheels just wanted to see if anybody had any laying around, but i do thank you for looking out homie


----------



## hoppin62

no joke said:


> ya i know, and sammy is a cool ass homie, i got a couple sets of dayton wheels just wanted to see if anybody had any laying around, but i do thank you for looking out homie


:wave:


----------



## APACHERX3

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Can you please rate from 1-10 the quality of the gold and the wheel quality for each rim? thank you


ill get u a video on them this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

whats more desirable?.......72 spoke or 88 spoke


----------



## kaos283

Subscribed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

brn2ridelo said:


> whats more desirable?.......72 spoke or 88 spoke


I use to say 72's but now that China is putting em out I'd say 88's


----------



## brn2ridelo

vynetyme said:


> I use to say 72's but now that China is putting em out I'd say 88's


So I should hold on to my 88s that I bought new back in 95


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

brn2ridelo said:


> So I should hold on to my 88s that I bought new back in 95


No you should sell them to me


----------



## bundi62

My pre stamped 72 spoke triple gold daytons


----------



## topd0gg

bundi62 said:


> View attachment 408128
> My pre stamped 72 spoke triple gold daytons


How much shipped to 75010?


----------



## lowlinc93

vynetyme said:


> I use to say 72's but now that China is putting em out I'd say 88's


I just picked up a set of 88's a month ago and I really like them. Also, does seem like there's not that many out there.


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO

*real stamped daytons 4 sale*

i have 4 14x7 daytons all chrome pinched on 1 rim due 2 a car crash i was in but still worth it there 72 spoke cross laced 4 sale shoot an offer


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

77 MONTE CARLO said:


> i have 4 14x7 daytons all chrome pinched on 1 rim due 2 a car crash i was in but still worth it there 72 spoke cross laced 4 sale shoot an offer


Dont like to make lowball offers. How much you'll take shipped to 77081.


----------



## brn2ridelo

lowlinc93 said:


> I just picked up a set of 88's a month ago and I really like them. Also, does seem like there's not that many out there.


yea iv'e had mine new since 95 just need to find me some dayton eagle chips and im set

NOT FOR SALE


----------



## SW713

vynetyme said:


> I use to say 72's but now that China is putting em out I'd say 88's


ha, mayne i dunno bout that. i was going to buy a set of gold center 88's from my homie and had them on my rag.......till one of my other homeboys said "hey when you get the chinas?":angry:

didn't buy them. 88's never been my thing anyhow, always liked 72's:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> ha, mayne i dunno bout that. i was going to buy a set of gold center 88's from my homie and had them on my rag.......till one of my other homeboys said "hey when you get the chinas?":angry:
> 
> didn't buy them. 88's never been my thing anyhow, always liked 72's:thumbsup:


i dont think anyone else has made 88s


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO

my 72 spoke rims are ssssssssssssooooooolllllllllllddddddddddd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlinc93

77 MONTE CARLO said:


> i have 4 14x7 daytons all chrome pinched on 1 rim due 2 a car crash i was in but still worth it there 72 spoke cross laced 4 sale shoot an offer


Do you also have cross lace for sale?


----------



## Bart

im looking for one super clean dayton 13x7 72 spoke with gold nips gold spokes and gold hub, if anyone is trying to sell only one get at me i am orange county ca.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> ha, mayne i dunno bout that. i was going to buy a set of gold center 88's from my homie and had them on my rag.......till one of my other homeboys said "hey when you get the chinas?":angry:
> 
> didn't buy them. 88's never been my thing anyhow, always liked Chinas 72's:thumbsup:


:uh:


----------



## jojo81az

Am looking for some 14" 7 or 15/10 Daytons hit me up if u have some


----------



## Chulow

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 14X7'S (STAMPED ON THE HUB)


pm me price if you still have these


----------



## SW713

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :uh:



i kick ju!:buttkick:


----------



## DanielDucati

vynetyme said:


> I use to say 72's but now that China is putting em out I'd say 88's


Thats why you get new Daytons with serials....you cant fake the funk when there stamped in the front...


----------



## APACHERX3

:thumbsup:


Chulow said:


> pm me price if you still have these


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> Thats why you get new Daytons with serials....you cant fake the funk when there stamped in the front...


thanks, i needed some serial #s to order a set of chips


----------



## 1980lincoln

1980lincoln said:


> i have two 13x7 72 spoke center gold daytons gold is alil faded best offer takes them




100 for both you pay shipping


----------



## Blue94cady

How much ship to 93635 thanks


----------



## bonediggetie

FREAKY TALES said:


> thanks, i needed some serial #s to order a set of chips


:roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati

FREAKY TALES said:


> thanks, i needed some serial #s to order a set of chips


anytime uso...:h5:


----------



## 585960

I need one all gold 13" 88 spoke Dayton anyone out there I'm PayPal ready! !!


----------



## 1980lincoln

*sold!!! on their way to cali*


----------



## TxGalaxie64

jojo81az said:


> Am looking for some 14" 7 or 15/10 Daytons hit me up if u have some


 Where are you located? I got some 15x8 72 spoke all chrome pre stamped daytons dated '94


----------



## Bart

1980lincoln said:


> *sold!!! on their way to cali*


----------



## 77caprice

any one got one 13 72 spoke with gold nipples for sale


----------



## FREAKY TALES

got a set of 88 spokes with gold hub and nipples for sale, any one hit me up on a pm


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 14X7'S (STAMPED ON THE HUB)


14X7 100 SPOKE ALL GOLD


----------



## THE ONE

' 13 x7 reve.....100 spoke double stamped D's.... hit me up..


----------



## THE ONE

:inout:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## El Callejero

THE ONE said:


> ' 13 x7 reve.....100 spoke double stamped D's.... hit me up..


Location & Price :dunno: & Are U willing to ship?


----------



## THE ONE

El Callejero said:


> Location & Price :dunno: & Are U willing to ship?


wichita, ks and yes I can ship


----------



## El Callejero

THE ONE said:


> wichita, ks and yes I can ship


P/M me what your asking for them


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> thanks, i needed some serial #s to order a set of chips


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## raynoriega22

THE ONE said:


> ' 13 x7 reve.....100 spoke double stamped D's.... hit me up..


WATS UR ASKIN PRICE FOR THE DAYTONS BROTHER???


----------



## djbizz1

anyone got some 14 x 7 72's


----------



## Jc1chb

I got (2) 14x7 All Gold Daytons that are super clean. No road rash or curb checks. No fading on the gold. Check them out under wheels & tires. PM me or text me if interested. Thanks for your time. Raymon 972-877-6035


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> yea iv'e had mine new since 95 just need to find me some dayton eagle chips and im set
> 
> NOT FOR SALE


Look no more homie..:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look no more homie..:biggrin::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Just curious why 2 Dayton's with no accessories cost about 250 or so and 4 the same way cost a minimum of 800 damn...it would be cheaper to buy individually to get the best deal


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

FREAKY TALES said:


> got a set of 88 spokes with gold hub and nipples for sale, any one hit me up on a pm


*I NEED A SINGLE OR TWO..... LMK IF YOU HAVE A SPARE....*


----------



## Catalyzed

brn2ridelo said:


> Just curious why 2 Dayton's with no accessories cost about 250 or so and 4 the same way cost a minimum of 800 damn...it would be cheaper to buy individually to get the best deal


*My opinion its easier to sell a complete set where as two wheels you cant ride on. Convenience cost but if you willing to put in the time then I guess you can get somewhat a better deal. *


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> Just curious why 2 Dayton's with no accessories cost about 250 or so and 4 the same way cost a minimum of 800 damn...it would be cheaper to buy individually to get the best deal


 you can save money if you don`t mind piecing a set together, i myself would rather pay more for a matched set, the getting 2 rims, and a year later finding the other 2, just to save a couple bucks.
i sold them sets of 72`s,
but i had 2 mint 72x13 , and i got the 250.00 when i sold a prestamped set for 1100.00


----------



## ground pounder 1

*14x7 gold n chromes*

I have a set of standard offset gold n chromes they r in good shape had them on my g body cutty back when no rust spokes are gold rims are chrome hubs r gold stamped Dayton on them they have original bias ply tires on them but tires are old but hold air no knock offs for them or hard ware just the rims chrome is really nice couple of the gold spokes r a lil faded still nice tho 400 plus shipping pm me if interested


----------



## naptownregal




----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> you can save money if you don`t mind piecing a set together, i myself would rather pay more for a matched set, the getting 2 rims, and a year later finding the other 2, just to save a couple bucks.
> i sold them sets of 72`s,
> but i had 2 mint 72x13 , and i got the 250.00 when i sold a prestamped set for 1100.00


Considering build time on some cars it might be more cost efficient to piece together a set


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> Considering build time on some cars it might be more cost efficient to piece together a set


some guys have the fun just chasing the parts!
i know i have fun finding the cars, not working on them.


----------



## MR.59

naptownregal said:


> I have 5 Pre stamped all gold center 88's for sale brand new in the box and never had tires mounted on them. Comes with adapters and 5 2 bar dog ears. 2700 shipped in the U.S. Only (317)985-8175


SHIT THOSE ARE NICE!


----------



## naptownregal

Thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch

brn2ridelo said:


> Just curious why 2 Dayton's with no accessories cost about 250 or so and 4 the same way cost a minimum of 800 damn...it would be cheaper to buy individually to get the best deal


Be careful when buying Dayton’s separate... make sure they are close in age because Dayton made many changes over the years that may not be noticeable without paying attention or looking at them side-by-side. They had thinner spokes and nipples in the 70's and 80's.. there were short nipples and normal nipples over the years.. cast hubs with a higher offset than non-cast hubs... etc.


----------



## 63 VERT

Envious Touch said:


> Be careful when buying Dayton’s separate... make sure they are close in age because Dayton made many changes over the years that may not be noticeable without paying attention or looking at them side-by-side. They had thinner spokes and nipples in the 70's and 80's.. there were short nipples and normal nipples over the years.. cast hubs with a higher offset than non-cast hubs... etc.


good info


----------



## Envious Touch

P.S. For those of you Dayton experts.. my favorite vintage of Daytons are late 80's (1986 and older) up to early 90's (pre-stampped)... I feel that these are the best looking and best built from Dayton (remember my opinion only). I don't like Dayton's built after they started stamping them. I bought many new sets over the years from Dayton so I am talking from experience. My last set of newly purchased Dayton's were my first set of stampped in 1997... I went to China after that, up until a few years ago LOL :biggrin:



Shame on me for talking bad about "current day" Dayton... and they even gave me an award for those stampped D'z LOL


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> Be careful when buying Dayton’s separate... make sure they are close in age because Dayton made many changes over the years that may not be noticeable without paying attention or looking at them side-by-side. They had thinner spokes and nipples in the 70's and 80's.. there were short nipples and normal nipples over the years.. cast hubs with a higher offset than non-cast hubs... etc.





63 VERT said:


> good info


No problem... :thumbsup:


A tip when buying D's over the internet or when you can't see them in person... ask to see the date stamp of the outer to make sure they are from the same year or close in range. This way you won't have any surprises with slightly different D's.. it will also give you a chance to see if they have been rebuilt and if so, weather the outer is U.S. or not


----------



## naptownregal

I agree pre stamps are the best IMO also.


----------



## theloyaltyones

naptownregal said:


> I agree pre stamps are the best IMO also.


agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

theloyaltyones said:


> agreed:thumbsup:


you know this!


----------



## THE ONE

Price is $1200.00, for wheels chrome adapters, gold 2 bar dog ear ko's.
plus shipping...


----------



## naptownregal

What size are these?


----------



## THE ONE

naptownregal said:


> What size are these?


These are 13's...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I NEED ONE OR TWO OF THE FOLLOWING (CAN BE STAMPED OR PRESTAMPED) :

13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
13" 88 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
14" 72 SPOKE ALL CHROME

PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP OUT*


----------



## JustCruisin

I got these for sale..A set of Prestamped Triple Gold 72's.. 13x7, Made in 1994, real good condition, *BEEN IN DRY STORAGE SINCE 2001*.. (Have not been used for the past 10 years!)

Come with NEW Dayton Gold 3-bar KOs/ NEW Dayton Chrome Adapters/ New Firestone FR380 Whitewall tires 155x80x13
Complete set ready to roll, *$1500*


































KO's are still in the Dayton boxes..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

JustCruisin said:


> I got these for sale..A set of Prestamped Triple Gold 72's.. 13x7, Made in 1994, real good condition, *BEEN IN DRY STORAGE SINCE 2001*.. (Have not been used for the past 10 years!)
> 
> Come with NEW Dayton Gold 3-bar KOs/ NEW Dayton Chrome Adapters/ New Firestone FR380 Whitewall tires 155x80x13
> Complete set ready to roll, *$1500*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:real nice good price too.(NOT MINE)


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC

location??


JustCruisin said:


> I got these for sale..A set of Prestamped Triple Gold 72's.. 13x7, Made in 1994, real good condition, *BEEN IN DRY STORAGE SINCE 2001*.. (Have not been used for the past 10 years!)
> 
> Come with NEW Dayton Gold 3-bar KOs/ NEW Dayton Chrome Adapters/ New Firestone FR380 Whitewall tires 155x80x13
> Complete set ready to roll, *$1500*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KO's are still in the Dayton boxes..


----------



## baggedout81

WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

NINETYSEXLAC said:


> location??


IOWA 50436 SHipping would be $150


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC

how much with out the tires shipped to so. cali??


JustCruisin said:


> IOWA 50436 SHipping would be $150


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Whats condtion of gold on hubz & nipples 1-10... Pm Sent


----------



## IMPALA863

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I NEED ONE OR TWO OF THE FOLLOWING (CAN BE STAMPED OR PRESTAMPED) :
> 
> 13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 13" 88 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 14" 72 SPOKE ALL CHROME
> 
> PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP OUT*


WHATS THE DIFERENCE FROM BOTH??? MINE ARE STAMPED ON DA HUB


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

IMPALA863 said:


> WHATS THE DIFERENCE FROM BOTH??? MINE ARE STAMPED ON DA HUB


*BASICALLY MANUFACTURING DATE... PRE STAMPED ARE OLDER. STAMPED ARE THE CURRENT (NEWER) ONES.... 


THE NEWEST ONES ARE STAMPED ON THE HUB AND LIP OF THE DISH. IF YOU WANNA SELL THEM LMK 6417508451*


----------



## DanielDucati

So $1680 shipped to phoenix,Az???pm sent.


JustCruisin said:


> I got these for sale..A set of Prestamped Triple Gold 72's.. 13x7, Made in 1994, real good condition, *BEEN IN DRY STORAGE SINCE 2001*.. (Have not been used for the past 10 years!)
> 
> Come with NEW Dayton Gold 3-bar KOs/ NEW Dayton Chrome Adapters/ New Firestone FR380 Whitewall tires 155x80x13
> Complete set ready to roll, *$1500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KO's are still in the Dayton boxes..


----------



## IMPALA863

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *BASICALLY MANUFACTURING DATE... PRE STAMPED ARE OLDER. STAMPED ARE THE CURRENT (NEWER) ONES....
> 
> 
> THE NEWEST ONES ARE STAMPED ON THE HUB AND LIP OF THE DISH. IF YOU WANNA SELL THEM LMK 6417508451*


NA IM GOOD LOL JUZ ASKIN U WONT BELIEV HOW MUCH I GOT ALL 4 WIT TIRES AND KOS N ADAPTERS FOR,,,,I GOT THEM IN 08 OR 09 BUT THEY WER 10YRS OLD WEN I GOT THEM,,THERE JUZ STAMPED ON THE HUB,,GOT ALL 4 FOR $250


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

IMPALA863 said:


> NA IM GOOD LOL JUZ ASKIN U WONT BELIEV HOW MUCH I GOT ALL 4 WIT TIRES AND KOS N ADAPTERS FOR,,,,I GOT THEM IN 08 OR 09 BUT THEY WER 10YRS OLD WEN I GOT THEM,,THERE JUZ STAMPED ON THE HUB,,GOT ALL 4 FOR $250


*GREAT DEAL CARNAL... IF YOU WANNA SELL THEM LMK. *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Have this used set of all chrome 88spoke stamped Daytons .. 2 are perfect & 2 have some curb checks .. 
No tires or acc. $699 shipped in the lower 48 states. If intristed LMK .. Thanks


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE 14X7 DAYTONS..................TWO ARE DOUBLE STAMPED AND TWO ARE STAMPED
> ALL FOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#4.............THIS ONE IS THE WORST ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO HAVE A SET OF ADAPTERS AND A SET OF RETRO EMBEDED OCTAGON'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT WANNA SELL SEPARATELY......................TIRE'S ARE SHOT


STILL GOT THESE


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 14X7'S (STAMPED ON THE HUB)


STILL GOT THESE


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> I'll do $600 plus shipping


ALSO HAVE THESE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:guns:


----------



## 84regal

I got 3 all gold 72s 13x7 I wanna trade for gold centers can't post pics from my phone so send me a tx and I'll send some pics 719 334 0686


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE


Those Motha-fos are Nice, 



wish they were Treces, tho (would be all upon them) :boink:


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> JUST PICKED THESE UP...............ANYONE INTRESTED? THEY ARE 13X7 ALL GOLD DOUBLE STAMPED DAYTONS WRAPPED ON 15580R13 HANKOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM3#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM#4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL VIDEO
> View My Video
> MAKE ME A REALISTIC OFFER BUYER PAYS SHIPPING


IF U AINT DIGGIN' THE 14"S I GOT THESE??????????????????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> IF U AINT DIGGIN' THE 14"S I GOT THESE??????????????????


Daaaaamn,

How much?


----------



## APACHERX3

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :guns:


I ALSO HAVE THESE'S 13X7 GOLD NIPPLES GOLD HUBS 88'S.......................TIRES HAVE BEEN REMOVED..........ILL POST BETTER PICS ONCE I GET EM' CLEANED UP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJrAF78R1A​


----------



## 84regal

I need 1 all gold 72 13x7


----------



## LCWARRIOR

IM LOOKING FOR 1 CLEAN ALL CHROME STRAIGHT LACED 72 SPOKE 13X7 DAYTON.


----------



## MIKES87

4 sale 88 SPOKE 3 PRONG DAYTONS DOUBLED STAMPED ON HUB N KNOCK OFF N ADAPTORS W/TIRES ALL LIKE BRAND NEW. $1500 FIRM MIKE(559)723-4854


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> I ALSO HAVE THESE'S 13X7 GOLD NIPPLES GOLD HUBS 88'S.......................TIRES HAVE BEEN REMOVED..........ILL POST BETTER PICS ONCE I GET EM' CLEANED UPhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJrAF78R1A​


these have some gold coming off but still cool for a driver $600 shipped lower 48 can add adapters and 2way non dayton sharks dayton chips


----------



## 84regal

got these 2 i'll trade for 1 all gold


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ls-vogue-tires-clean-wheels-meaty-vogues.html


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...0-14-hercs-2bar-dayton-embeded-flag-caps.html


----------



## THE ONE

THE ONE said:


> Price is $1200.00, for wheels chrome adapters, gold 2 bar dog ear ko's.
> 
> plus shipping...
> 
> ****************still available************


 Paypal ready...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

84regal said:


> got these 2 i'll trade for 1 all gold
> View attachment 425890


*pm sent.........*


----------



## 84regal

84regal said:


> got these 2 i'll trade for 1 all gold
> View attachment 425890


Sold 4 a all gold


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

APACHERX3 said:


> these have some gold coming off but still cool for a driver $600 shipped lower 48 can add adapters and 2way non dayton sharks dayton chips


*GOOD PRICE RIGHT THERE..... *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

looking for one or two all chrome 100 spoke 14x7 dayton. also looking for one 13x7 center gold or even chrome 72 spoke.


----------



## rebekah

I have a set of immaculate condition 13'7s 72 spokes center gold daytons this came off a show car there 20 years old I put a set of brand new lowrider 5:20series tires I am asking $4,500 the price includes shipping anywhere in the united states for more information and pictures you can contact me at (956)905-4652


----------



## APACHERX3

*HERE'S SOME BETTER PIC OF THE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 13X7'S WRAPPED ON SOME ALMOST BRAND NEW HANCOKS....................ILL DO $2500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING OR BEST REALISTIC OFFER!
*








































I WILL POST VIDEO IN A FEW..........................


----------



## stevie d

looking for some 14" daytons new or used got to be good all chrome let me know what you got


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *HERE'S SOME BETTER PIC OF THE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 13X7'S WRAPPED ON SOME ALMOST BRAND NEW HANCOKS....................ILL DO $2500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING OR BEST REALISTIC OFFER!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL POST VIDEO IN A FEW..........................


http://youtu.be/w3_TGekKAqk


----------



## naptownregal

5 brand new 88 spoke all gold center Daytons. 
Never had tires mounted and are still in the original boxes. 
They where made July of 1996 and as we all Dayton doesn't offer gold anymore so good luck finding 5 more brand-new in the box. 

$2750.00 shipped U.S. only price is firm and very fair considering you can't get them anymore. 





































Call or text (317)985-8175


----------



## THE ONE

WOW!!!!! that's $940.00 awheel... but that's the TRUTH!!! Dayton and gold NO more...and those are BEST Quailty right their. Good Luck!!!!




naptownregal said:


> 5 brand new 88 spoke all gold center Daytons.
> Never had tires mounted and are still on the original boxes.
> They where made July of 1996 and as we all Dayton doesn't offer gold anymore so good luck finding 5 more brand-new in the box.
> 
> $4700 shipped U.S. only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call or text (317)985-8175


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> http://youtu.be/w3_TGekKAqk


Nada mas tengo dos mil varos,:banghead:

and the bag of tootsie rolls are for the hommies only. :around:


----------



## naptownregal

The price is 3000 shipped. I only posted 4700 because of the post at the top of the page said 4500. 

$3000 shipped U.S. Only


----------



## JustCruisin

JustCruisin said:


> I got these for sale..A set of Prestamped Triple Gold 72's.. 13x7, Made in 1994, real good condition, *BEEN IN DRY STORAGE SINCE 2001*.. (Have not been used for the past 10 years!)
> 
> Come with NEW Dayton Gold 3-bar KOs/ NEW Dayton Chrome Adapters/ New Firestone FR380 Whitewall tires 155x80x13
> Complete set ready to roll, *$1500*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KO's are still in the Dayton boxes..


*Triple GOlds are SOLD!*


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

14x6 daytons w/nice 175/70/14 hercs 1200.00 plus shipn 913-489-1580


----------



## TxGalaxie64

APACHERX3 said:


> these have some gold coming off but still cool for a driver $600 shipped lower 48 can add adapters and 2way non dayton sharks dayton chips


Trade for some 14x7 72s?


----------



## APACHERX3

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Trade for some 14x7 72s?


pm sent


----------



## naptownregal

I like them cheeseballs Rey.


----------



## APACHERX3

naptownregal said:


> I like them cheeseballs Rey.


AND I NEED THEM 88'S.................


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

any one got a 14x7 all gold D. i need a spare, i daily mine and dnt wanna be caught w a flat and no spare  pm me ur prices and im also lookin for the Daytons flag chips, also pm me price shipped to 33527 thanks fellas and lets keep these Dzz rollin


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

IMPALA863 said:


> NA IM GOOD LOL JUZ ASKIN U WONT BELIEV HOW MUCH I GOT ALL 4 WIT TIRES AND KOS N ADAPTERS FOR,,,,I GOT THEM IN 08 OR 09 BUT THEY WER 10YRS OLD WEN I GOT THEM,,THERE JUZ STAMPED ON THE HUB,,GOT ALL 4 FOR $250


and i sol them to u and i bet u wont believe how much i paid for them lol  im on m forth set of DAYTONS, my linc doesnt understand ching chang lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

naptownregal said:


> 5 brand new 88 spoke all gold center Daytons.
> Never had tires mounted and are still in the original boxes.
> They where made July of 1996 and as we all Dayton doesn't offer gold anymore so good luck finding 5 more brand-new in the box.
> 
> $3000 shipped U.S. only price is firm and very fair considering you can't get them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call or text (317)985-8175


Those are some bad BISHES!!!!

:naughty:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

im looking for a set of all chrome show condition 13x7 72 spoke radial lace (straight lace) please pm me


----------



## naptownregal

All you gotta do is pull the trigger!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

naptownregal said:


> All you gotta do is pull the trigger!


you talking to me? if so pm me


----------



## APACHERX3

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> you talking to me? if so pm me


yeah da homie was talking to u


----------



## naptownregal

What up lil I need these 5 88's gone ASAP. 

2750 shipped in the U.S.

You can paypal me at [email protected]

They will be shipped ups freight. They are brand-new in the box never even had tires mounted. 
You can see pics of them in the post on page 78

Thanks Jerry 
(317)985-8175


----------



## GT~PLATING

Picked these up from Daniel Ducati sold them to my boy now he changed his plans don't want gold anymore 1k firm


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GT~PLATING said:


> Picked these up from Daniel Ducati sold them to my boy now he changed his plans don't want gold anymore 1k firm


is he buyn back


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

naptownregal said:


> 5 brand new 88 spoke all gold center Daytons.
> Never had tires mounted and are still in the original boxes.
> They where made July of 1996 and as we all Dayton doesn't offer gold anymore so good luck finding 5 more brand-new in the box.
> 
> $2750.00 shipped U.S. only price is firm and very fair considering you can't get them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call or text (317)985-8175


They Trigger's been pulled my ninja :ninja:

:x:

:banghead:


----------



## naptownregal

5 88's sold to the lucky man with more rags than riches!!!!

They will ship Monday boss.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

GT~PLATING said:


> Picked these up from Daniel Ducati sold them to my boy now he changed his plans don't want gold anymore 1k firm


PM ME YOUR PAYPAL INFO...ILL TAKE EM:biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> PM ME YOUR PAYPAL INFO...ILL TAKE EM:biggrin:


SOLD!!!! My boy said thanks G


----------



## Jack Tripper

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> PM ME YOUR PAYPAL INFO...ILL TAKE EM:biggrin:


i got those chrome 13x7x72


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> im looking for a set of all chrome show condition 13x7 72 spoke radial lace (straight lace) please pm me


bump


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *HERE'S SOME BETTER PIC OF THE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 13X7'S WRAPPED ON SOME ALMOST BRAND NEW HANCOKS....................ILL DO $2500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING OR BEST REALISTIC OFFER!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL POST VIDEO IN A FEW..........................


*ANYBODY NEED ALL GOLD 13's ILL THROW THESE IN ON THE DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $2500 PLUS SHIPPING..............
















*


----------



## JROLL

I need 2 14/6 all chrome 100 spoke straight lace D'S.
Any one got em PM me


----------



## johnnie65

Got 1 13x7 all chrome 72 straight lace still in good shape thinking of selling. Lmk, if interested. Shoot me offers. Located in fresno, ca.


----------



## JB45

JROLL said:


> I need 2 14/6 all chrome 100 spoke straight lace D'S.
> Any one got em PM me


NOT 2 BUT 4 - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...tons-all-crome-100-spokes-double-stamped.html


----------



## brn2ridelo

Looking for a set of these Dayton classic pm me if anyone comes across even just 1


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

JROLL said:


> I need 2 14/6 all chrome 100 spoke straight lace D'S.
> Any one got em PM me


i have 4-14x6 with 175/70/14 hercs 1200 plus shipn chrome adapters 2bar embeded flags........


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Big Jaycaddie said:


> i have 4-16x7 with 175/70/14 hercs 1200 plus shipn chrome adapters 2bar embeded flags........
> View attachment 430673


*YOU MEAN 14X7'S BROCK... CUZ THOSE DONT LOOK LIKE 16X7S..... LOL*


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YOU MEAN 14X7'S BROCK... CUZ THOSE DONT LOOK LIKE 16X7S..... LOL*


thanx homie....correction 14x6's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Big Jaycaddie said:


> thanx homie....correction 14x6's


*NO PROBLEM BRO. *


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> Got 1 13x7 all chrome 72 straight lace still in good shape thinking of selling. Lmk, if interested. Shoot me offers. Located in fresno, ca.




A lot of people have hit me up, sorry haven't answered the pm's. Been really busy. Will try and get a pic asap. The hub is stamped 225c and the date on rim is 1995. Again appreciate everyone who is interested.


----------



## ABRAXASS

johnnie65 said:


> A lot of people have hit me up, sorry haven't answered the pm's. Been really busy. Will try and get a pic asap. The hub is stamped 225c and the date on rim is 1995. Again appreciate everyone who is interested.


Is this for a set of rims, or one rim only?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> Got 1 13x7 all chrome 72 straight lace still in good shape thinking of selling. Lmk, if interested. Shoot me offers. Located in fresno, ca.


Hey chris heres his first post..


----------



## APACHERX3

STILL GOT THESE..................$2500 SHIPPED LOWER 48 STATES INCLUDES CHINA ADAPTERS AND CAPS


----------



## johnnie65

ABRAXASS said:


> Is this for a set of rims, or one rim only?



Its just one rim bro.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

johnnie65 said:


> Its just one rim bro.


What's the price?


----------



## emeraldpassion63

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE..................$2500 SHIPPED LOWER 48 STATES INCLUDES CHINA ADAPTERS AND CAPS


 13's 14's???


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

emeraldpassion63 said:


> 13's 14's???


*13S.................................*


----------



## KLASSICK CC




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

QUEPASA NALDO!


----------



## CaliLiving

johnnie65 said:


> Its just one rim bro.


 How much you asking for the rim? pm and pm pic


----------



## TxGalaxie64

Got these 93' pre stamped daytons 15x8 72 spoke
























3 need to be resealed and they have a mix match of dayton left side k/os
when i get the rest of the k/os from the og seller and/or reseal the rims price will go up. 
just seeing whats out there so make an offer


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE..................$2500 SHIPPED LOWER 48 STATES INCLUDES CHINA ADAPTERS AND CAPS


i want these carnal ill call you


----------



## God's Son2

I have a set of all chrome 14x7 Daytons, Dayton and serial # stamped on hub. 225A on inner hub. China spinners and Uni 5 lug adapters with tool included. Wheels are in great condition, no major curb rash, has a couple checks on lip which isnt to bad. I would say they're 4 out of 5 condition. Came off a 58 impala.... asking 1000


----------



## fms kid

I'm looking for sum rusty Dayton's. I'm going to get them copper plated so I don't need then pretty. Just straight wmd no bends. Chrome or paint can be shitty. 13z please


----------



## toker1

JustCruisin said:


> *Triple GOlds are SOLD!*


 Do u still got Da kos


----------



## JustCruisin

toker1 said:


> Do u still got Da kos


Nope, everything went as a package deal.. uffin:


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> Its just one rim bro.



Ok peeps, I finally got some pics of the 1 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke straight lace. Don't know how to post pics, but here's my # (559)250-2475. Hit me up and I could send them to you as a text pic. The rim is a 4 out of 5. In great shape.nice lil polish and it would be show ready. Located in fresno, ca. Would like to get $200 shipped. But don't be afraid to shoot a offer. Open to hear all offers and no trades.


----------



## THE ONE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


THE ONE said:


> Price is $1200.00, for wheels chrome adapters, gold 2 bar dog ear ko's.
> plus shipping...


----------



## God's Son2

God's Son2 said:


> I have a set of all chrome 14x7 Daytons, Dayton and serial # stamped on hub. 225A on inner hub. China spinners and Uni 5 lug adapters with tool included. Wheels are in great condition, no major curb rash, has a couple checks on lip which isnt to bad. I would say they're 4 out of 5 condition. Came off a 58 impala.... asking 1000
> 
> 
> View attachment 432712
> View attachment 432713
> View attachment 432714


ttt Make Offer


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I NEED ONE OR TWO OF THE FOLLOWING (CAN BE STAMPED OR PRESTAMPED) :

13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
13" 88 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
14" 72 SPOKE ALL CHROME

PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP OUT*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

i have two 13x7 88 spoke stamped dayton all chrome if anybody is interested lmk.miami fl


----------



## no joke

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> i have two 13x7 88 spoke stamped dayton all chrome if anybody is interested lmk.miami fl


how much


----------



## Blue94cady

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> i have two 13x7 88 spoke stamped dayton all chrome if anybody is interested lmk.miami fl


How much ship to 93636 do u have pic


----------



## brn2ridelo

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> i have two 13x7 88 spoke stamped dayton all chrome if anybody is interested lmk.miami fl


pics


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

MAYBE A TRADE FOR A CONTINENTAL KIT? ILL POST PICS LATER TONIGHT.200 EACH? 350 BOTH U PAY SHIPPING


----------



## no games 62 63

I MIGHT HAVE ONE OR TWO 13''72 SPOKE D'Z WITH GOLD NIPS AND GOLD HUB,,PM ME WITH A CELL PHONE NUMBER,I'LL CHECK MY GARAGED TONIGHT N IF I FIND THEM,I'LL SHOOT YOU SOME PICS


BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I NEED ONE OR TWO OF THE FOLLOWING (CAN BE STAMPED OR PRESTAMPED) :
> 
> 13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 13" 88 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 14" 72 SPOKE ALL CHROME
> 
> PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP OUT*


----------



## lone star

anyone want to trade my 14s for your 13s. all chrome 72 dbl stamped 9.9 out of a 10, with discontinuted 175 75 14 plus 2 extra tires with blue walls still on them. pm me, dont get on this topic that much.

all the wheels and tires are in the same condition. authentic daytons

will consider something with gold.


----------



## APACHERX3

lone star said:


> anyone want to trade my 14s for your 13s. all chrome 72 dbl stamped 9.9 out of a 10, with discontinuted 175 75 14 plus 2 extra tires with blue walls still on them. pm me, dont get on this topic that much.
> 
> all the wheels and tires are in the same condition. authentic daytons
> 
> will consider something with gold.


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

thanks. there is absolutely nothing wrong with the wheels, but 14s just dont really do it for me. just finished mashing the lac 80mph on hghway on the `14s and it floats, but 14s just dont do it for me......


----------



## TxGalaxie64

lone star said:


> anyone want to trade my 14s for your 13s. all chrome 72 dbl stamped 9.9 out of a 10, with discontinuted 175 75 14 plus 2 extra tires with blue walls still on them. pm me, dont get on this topic that much.
> 
> all the wheels and tires are in the same condition. authentic daytons
> 
> will consider something with gold.


hook up with jdog78 his homeboy has some cleeeean ass gold center 72s and hes lookin for some all chrome 14s.
Went over there last weekend with my 14s but mine are too nasty


----------



## 62ssrag

got some gold hub and gold nips 14x7 though 72 spokes trade with out tiresstr8 across only curb rash on one the are super cherry


----------



## lone star

62ssrag said:


> got some gold hub and gold nips 14x7 though 72 spokes trade with out tiresstr8 across only curb rash on one the are super cherry


pics?


----------



## lone star

TxGalaxie64 said:


> hook up with jdog78 his homeboy has some cleeeean ass gold center 72s and hes lookin for some all chrome 14s.
> Went over there last weekend with my 14s but mine are too nasty


will do.


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

lone star said:


> thanks. there is absolutely nothing wrong with the wheels, but 14s just dont really do it for me. just finished mashing the lac 80mph on hghway on the `14s and it floats, but 14s just dont do it for me......


Cash price?


----------



## MIKES87

MIKES87 said:


> View attachment 425654
> View attachment 425655
> View attachment 425656
> LOOKING ONLY 2 TRADE THESE 88 SPOKE 3 PRONG DAYTONS DOUBLED STAMPED ON HUB N KNOCK OFF W/TIRES ALL LIKE BRAND NEW. WANT 72 CROSSED LACED ZENITHS W/RING ON HUB ALL CHROME IN SAME NEW LIKE CONDITION. WHAT U GOT


NOW MY RIMS ARE UP 4 SALE ALL ARE LIKE BRAND NEW WITH NEW TIRES.DAYTON STAMPED ON ADAPTORS TOO. $1,500 fir​m 
mike(559)723-4854


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

NOT PERFECT CONDITION I SAY A 7 OUT OF 10,,IF INTERESTED WITH BRAND NEW TIRES LMK


----------



## MIKES87

MIKES87 said:


> View attachment 425654
> View attachment 425655
> View attachment 425656
> 4 sale 88 SPOKE 3 PRONG DAYTONS DOUBLED STAMPED ON HUB N KNOCK OFF N ADAPTORS W/TIRES ALL LIKE BRAND NEW. $1500 FIRM MIKE(559)723-4854


:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKES87

View attachment 435457
View attachment 435458
View attachment 435459
​4 SALE!!!! $1500


----------



## johnnie65

MIKES87 said:


> NOW MY RIMS ARE UP 4 SALE ALL ARE LIKE BRAND NEW WITH NEW TIRES.DAYTON STAMPED ON ADAPTORS TOO. $1,500 fir​m
> mike(559)723-4854




Where are you located at bro?


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *HERE'S SOME BETTER PIC OF THE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 13X7'S WRAPPED ON SOME ALMOST BRAND NEW HANCOKS....................ILL DO $2500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING OR BEST REALISTIC OFFER!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL POST VIDEO IN A FEW..........................


need these GONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Lookin for a nice set of all chrome 13" Dayton's for a decent price. Shoot me a pm if ya got any!


----------



## 85scraper

lookin for a set of center gold 14's,im in south central florida,pm me and let me know,thank you


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*Sup Fellas ? I have up Forsale a set of Pre-Stamped (225A at rear hub daytons) these are 14x7 72 spokes and are super clean . They have no rust, leaky spokes or rash. however one of the rims has a Very small nick **on the barrel I would rate these a 9 out of 10 . there also wrapped in 175-70-14's with less than 300 miles on them from an uncut car . **850.00 rims and acc's only -975.00 with tires . adapters are 5 lug uni's Dayton Stamped. I will throw in 2 extra spinners at no cost for a total of (6 spinners)* *here are a few pics i will clean the wheels up tomorrow and edit my photo's . pm me for any questions. Buyer responsible for all shipping cost*


----------



## 2lo4u

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *GOOD PRICE RIGHT THERE..... *


RIMZ N ALL ACC... FOR 600 SHIPPD ??


----------



## slickpanther

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *Sup Fellas ? I have up Forsale a set of Pre-Stamped (225A at rear hub daytons) these are 14x7 72 spokes and are super clean . They have no rust, leaky spokes or rash. however one of the rims has a Very small nick **on the barrel I would rate these a 9 out of 10 . there also wrapped in 175-70-14's with less than 300 miles on them from an uncut car . **850.00 rims and acc's only -975.00 with tires . adapters are 5 lug uni's Dayton Stamped. I will throw in 2 extra spinners at no cost for a total of (6 spinners)* *here are a few pics i will clean the wheels up tomorrow and edit my photo's . pm me for any questions. Buyer responsible for all shipping cost*


These are very nice set. No curb checks and chrome shines like new. Defintately worth the money


----------



## MIKES87

Lil Brandon said:


> Lookin for a nice set of all chrome 13" Dayton's for a decent price. Shoot me a pm if ya got any!



View attachment 436073
View attachment 436074
View attachment 436075
got these for $1500


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *Sup Fellas ? I have up Forsale a set of Pre-Stamped (225A at rear hub daytons) these are 14x7 72 spokes and are super clean . They have no rust, leaky spokes or rash. however one of the rims has a Very small nick **on the barrel I would rate these a 9 out of 10 . there also wrapped in 175-70-14's with less than 300 miles on them from an uncut car . **850.00 rims and acc's only -975.00 with tires . adapters are 5 lug uni's Dayton Stamped. I will throw in 2 extra spinners at no cost for a total of (6 spinners)* *here are a few pics i will clean the wheels up tomorrow and edit my photo's . pm me for any questions. Buyer responsible for all shipping cost*


 Sho nuff brau good deal!


----------



## NVS65SS

Do you still have these?






GT~PLATING said:


> Picked these up from Daniel Ducati sold them to my boy now he changed his plans don't want gold anymore 1k firm


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

I'm looking for a clean set Gold centered 13x7 real Dayton wheels,(NO put togethers) double stamped 72 spokes. In California only. PM me. CASH in hand.


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

_***LOW BALLER'S SPECIAL**
$800.00 PLUS SHIPPING WHEELS WITH CAPS ADAPTERS ONLY..
950.00 PLUS SHIPN WITH TIRES
*_






_*

14X6'S

*_


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *HERE'S SOME BETTER PIC OF THE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 13X7'S WRAPPED ON SOME ALMOST BRAND NEW HANCOKS....................ILL DO $2500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING OR BEST REALISTIC OFFER!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL POST VIDEO IN A FEW..........................


HERE A LIL VIDEO GOLD IS ALL GOOOOOOOOOD
http://youtu.be/w3_TGekKAqk


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

make offer 13s 88


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE..................$2500 SHIPPED LOWER 48 STATES INCLUDES CHINA ADAPTERS AND CAPS


ALL PM'S RETURNED ON THESE................................


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider

15x7 standards..600+ship..more pics and info in own topic


----------



## fool2

_*
*_
View attachment 436699
_*

*__*looking to buy a set of these ko's. i got cash or if you want i also have some dayton hex ko's with the soft tool and the china tool to go with them too that i can throw in with some cash. they are a little scratched up but real dayton hex ko's to hold your wheels on. street worthy*_


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Big Jaycaddie said:


> _***LOW BALLER'S SPECIAL**
> $800.00 PLUS SHIPPING WHEELS WITH CAPS ADAPTERS ONLY..
> 950.00 PLUS SHIPN WITH TIRES
> *_
> View attachment 436699
> _*
> 
> 14X6'S
> 
> *_


too bad these are not treces


----------



## brn2ridelo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *Sup Fellas ? I have up Forsale a set of Pre-Stamped (225A at rear hub daytons) these are 14x7 72 spokes and are super clean . They have no rust, leaky spokes or rash. however one of the rims has a Very small nick **on the barrel I would rate these a 9 out of 10 . there also wrapped in 175-70-14's with less than 300 miles on them from an uncut car . **850.00 rims and acc's only -975.00 with tires . adapters are 5 lug uni's Dayton Stamped. I will throw in 2 extra spinners at no cost for a total of (6 spinners)* *here are a few pics i will clean the wheels up tomorrow and edit my photo's . pm me for any questions. Buyer responsible for all shipping cost*


How much for just the knock offs


----------



## TxGalaxie64

fool2 said:


> _*
> *_
> View attachment 436699
> _*
> 
> *__*looking to buy a set of these ko's. i got cash or if you want i also have some dayton hex ko's with the soft tool and the china tool to go with them too that i can throw in with some cash. they are a little scratched up but real dayton hex ko's to hold your wheels on. street worthy*_


How much you askin for the knock offs?


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *HERE'S SOME BETTER PIC OF THE ALL GOLD 100 SPOKE 13X7'S WRAPPED ON SOME ALMOST BRAND NEW HANCOKS....................ILL DO $2500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING OR BEST REALISTIC OFFER!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL POST VIDEO IN A FEW..........................


*SALE PENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fool2

TxGalaxie64 said:


> How much you askin for the knock offs?


let me dig up some pics, i got some on here somewhere. i'll do $160 shipped for all 4 ko's and both tools


----------



## fool2

and i got the 3 wing china tool to go with them


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

fool2 said:


> _*
> *_
> View attachment 436699
> _*
> 
> *__*looking to buy a set of these ko's. i got cash or if you want i also have some dayton hex ko's with the soft tool and the china tool to go with them too that i can throw in with some cash. they are a little scratched up but real dayton hex ko's to hold your wheels on. street worthy*_


you can buy these directly from dayton for 65 bucks each


----------



## fool2

MAKIN MONEY said:


> you can buy these directly from dayton for 65 bucks each


:wow:


----------



## Catalyzed

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *Sup Fellas ? I have up Forsale a set of Pre-Stamped (225A at rear hub daytons) these are 14x7 72 spokes and are super clean . They have no rust, leaky spokes or rash. however one of the rims has a Very small nick **on the barrel I would rate these a 9 out of 10 . there also wrapped in 175-70-14's with less than 300 miles on them from an uncut car . **850.00 rims and acc's only -975.00 with tires . adapters are 5 lug uni's Dayton Stamped. I will throw in 2 extra spinners at no cost for a total of (6 spinners)* *here are a few pics i will clean the wheels up tomorrow and edit my photo's . pm me for any questions. Buyer responsible for all shipping cost*





Thanks for holding the wheels Mike.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Catalyzed said:


> Thanks for holding the wheels Mike.


no problem brother ,I reallly appreciate the business Nice meeting you fellas.....oh and SOLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE..................$2500 SHIPPED LOWER 48 STATES INCLUDES CHINA ADAPTERS AND CAPS


*THESE"S RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR SOLD ON THEIR WAY TO CHULA VISTA CALIFAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRACIAS HOMIE AND THANKS FOR NO LOW-BALLIN'*


----------



## brn2ridelo

Does anyone know if there's a price difference in Dayton's bought now from Dayton's bought back in 95 
Would Dayton's from back from 95 be more desirable than today's Dayton's


----------



## lone star

brn2ridelo said:


> Does anyone know if there's a price difference in Dayton's bought now from Dayton's bought back in 95
> Would Dayton's from back from 95 be more desirable than today's Dayton's


only way id say they are more desirable is if they are brand new in the box. other wise, they are used pre stamp daytons.


----------



## itiswhatitis

thx for shipping those out.i cant wait to one up these guys with them all gold daytons.:banghead:


----------



## Catalyzed

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> no problem brother ,I reallly appreciate the business Nice meeting you fellas.....oh and SOLD!!!!!!!!!!


*Likewise bro, when you find out on the parts we talked about hit me up! Will be back up there next weekend! *


----------



## NVS65SS

*15x10 REVERSE 72-SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTONS*

*FOR SALE!!! HERE IS A SET OF 15X10 REVERSE, 72 SPOKE, ALL CHROME DAYTONS. THEY COME AS IS WITH NO TIRES OR HARDWARE, JUST WHEELS. NOW I BOUGHT THESE OFF OF ANOTHER HOMIE HERE ON LAY IT LOW ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO BUT I HAVE DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE WITH MY WHEELS FOR MY RIDE, THESE ARE EVEN THE SAME PICTURES HE POSTED. THESE WHEELS ARE STAMPED FROM "1991" SO THEY ARE OVER 20 YEARS OLD BUT AS YOU CAN SEE FOR THEIR AGE THEY ARE STILL IN GOOD SHAPE. THEY ARE STILL SITTING IN THE BOXES I RECIEVED THEM IN. THEY HAVE SOME MINOR ROAD RASH AND 2 WHEELS HAVE A SMALL CURB CHECK (SHOWN IN THE PICTURES) BUT CAN BE REPAIRED. IT LOOKS LIKE THE SEALS COULD BE REDONE AS WELL, ON 2 WHEELS FOR SURE. $600.00 + BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING.

I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADING THEM FOR SOME CLEAN ASS KNOCK-OFFS. I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 3-WAY DAYTON SMOOTH ALL CHROME KNOCK-OFFS WITH THE DAYTON LOGO EMBEDDED IN THEM (NEW STYLE). :thumbsup:

*


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Big Jaycaddie said:


> _***LOW BALLER'S SPECIAL**
> $800.00 PLUS SHIPPING WHEELS WITH CAPS ADAPTERS ONLY..
> 950.00 PLUS SHIPN WITH TIRES
> *_
> View attachment 436699
> _*
> 
> 14X6'S
> 
> *_


*sold*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

make offer 13s 88???


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Catalyzed said:


> *Likewise bro, when you find out on the parts we talked about hit me up! Will be back up there next weekend! *


I got the goodies . come on down get at me when u guys arrive. thanks again Nesto.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

brn2ridelo said:


> Does anyone know if there's a price difference in Dayton's bought now from Dayton's bought back in 95
> Would Dayton's from back from 95 be more desirable than today's Dayton's


I paid 2500.00 back thenn for some centergolds 72's and 1800.00 for all chrome 72's . which wasnt bad


----------



## TheMagician

good price!


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *Sup Fellas ? I have up Forsale a set of Pre-Stamped (225A at rear hub daytons) these are 14x7 72 spokes and are super clean . They have no rust, leaky spokes or rash. however one of the rims has a Very small nick **on the barrel I would rate these a 9 out of 10 . there also wrapped in 175-70-14's with less than 300 miles on them from an uncut car . **850.00 rims and acc's only -975.00 with tires . adapters are 5 lug uni's Dayton Stamped. I will throw in 2 extra spinners at no cost for a total of (6 spinners)* *here are a few pics i will clean the wheels up tomorrow and edit my photo's . pm me for any questions. Buyer responsible for all shipping cost*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I NEED ONE OR TWO OF THE FOLLOWING (CAN BE STAMPED OR PRESTAMPED) :

13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
13" 88 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
14" 72 SPOKE ALL CHROME

PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP OUT*


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Text message sent 



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I NEED ONE OR TWO OF THE FOLLOWING (CAN BE STAMPED OR PRESTAMPED) :
> 
> 13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 13" 88 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 14" 72 SPOKE ALL CHROME
> 
> PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP OUT*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I NEED ONE OR TWO OF THE FOLLOWING (CAN BE STAMPED OR PRESTAMPED) :
> 
> 13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 13" 88 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, AND GOLD HUB
> 14" 72 SPOKE ALL CHROME
> 
> PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP OUT*





OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Text message sent


*GRACIAS MANDO.! GOOD LOOKING OUT..:thumbsup:*


----------



## 85scraper

im looking for a set of center golds,or gold nipples and gold knock offs,14x7's,im in south central florida,pm me if you can help,thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3

85scraper said:


> im looking for a set of center golds,or gold nipples and gold knock offs,14x7's,im in south central florida,pm me if you can help,thanks:thumbsup:


*i got a set of (5) gold back 14x7 with 3 way dayton Embedded dayton caps.....................$4500 or best offer! brand new in boxes................*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

APACHERX3 said:


> *i got a set of (5) gold back 14x7 with 3 way dayton Embedded dayton caps.....................$4500 or best offer! brand new in boxes................*


----------



## frostadj

u still have these? whats the price?


----------



## frostadj

*u still have these*



OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Have this used set of all chrome 88spoke stamped Daytons .. 2 are perfect & 2 have some curb checks ..
> No tires or acc. $699 shipped in the lower 48 states. If intristed LMK .. Thanks


u still have these


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

wont let me post pics but got some very clean 18x7 gold spokes chrome lip stamped 2 wing knock offs white chips good tires.. asking 1000 obo i can email pix good cond..located in sacramento ca 95826


----------



## CaliLiving

Anyone have a single 13x7 72 spoke dayton? All chrome.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

CaliLiving said:


> Anyone have a single 13x7 72 spoke dayton? All chrome.


:naughty:


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *i got a set of (5) gold back 14x7 with 3 way dayton Embedded dayton caps.....................$4500 or best offer! brand new in boxes................*


----------



## CaliLiving

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :naughty:


 Got 1 ?


----------



## APACHERX3

CaliLiving said:


> Got 1 ?


i got one but its cut for a bumper kit, all u gotta do is have one of these guys rebuild it!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

frostadj said:


> u still have these


Those r gone.. Sent u a pm if ur looking for 88s


----------



## NVS65SS

NVS65SS said:


> *FOR SALE!!! HERE IS A SET OF 15X10 REVERSE, 72 SPOKE, ALL CHROME DAYTONS. THEY COME AS IS WITH NO TIRES OR HARDWARE, JUST WHEELS. NOW I BOUGHT THESE OFF OF ANOTHER HOMIE HERE ON LAY IT LOW ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO BUT I HAVE DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE WITH MY WHEELS FOR MY RIDE, THESE ARE EVEN THE SAME PICTURES HE POSTED. THESE WHEELS ARE STAMPED FROM "1991" SO THEY ARE OVER 20 YEARS OLD BUT AS YOU CAN SEE FOR THEIR AGE THEY ARE STILL IN GOOD SHAPE. THEY ARE STILL SITTING IN THE BOXES I RECIEVED THEM IN SO THEY WILL NEED TO BE CLEANED. THEY HAVE SOME MINOR ROAD RASH AND 2 WHEELS HAVE A SMALL CURB CHECK (SHOWN IN THE PICTURES) BUT CAN BE REPAIRED. THEY LOOK LIKE THE SEALS COULD BE REDONE AS WELL. THAT WAS MY PLAN IF I KEPT THEM. $600.00 + BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING.
> 
> I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADING THEM FOR SOME CLEAN ASS KNOCK-OFFS. I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 3-WAY SMOOTH ALL CHROME DAYTON KNOCK-OFFS (OLD STYLE) AND SOME 3-WAY DAYTON SMOOTH ALL CHROME KNOCK-OFFS WITH THE DAYTON LOGO EMBEDDED IN THEM (NEW STYLE). OR AN ORIGINAL SET OF BUCKET SEATS FROM A 61-65 IMPALA W/CENTER CONSOLE, TRACKS & MOLDINGS OR A STOCK BENCH SEAT FROM A 61-64 IMPALA W/ TRACKS IN MOLDINGS. THE SEATS GOTTA BE IN DECENT SHAPE TO WHERE ALL THEY WOULD NEED IS TO BE RE-UPHOLSTERED AND MAYBE SOME POLISHING OR CHROMING ON THE MOLDINGS. I'M WILLING TO PUT IN SOME MONEY ON MY END IF THE SEATS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. SEND ME YOUR PM WITH WHAT YOU GOT AND YOUR OFFER. :thumbsup:
> 
> *



TTT!


----------



## 925rider

Is there any identifying marks on old dayton adapters before they started putting dayton on them?? thanks for any help


----------



## 925rider

925rider said:


>



sold:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Tripper

I need ONE all chrome 88


----------



## LIL E

ANY ONE HAS A SET OF 13 X 7 BLACK SPOKES WITH TWO WING KNOCK OFFS FOR SALE AROUND THE LA COUNTY AREA 
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CaliLiving said:


> Got 1 ?


i do


----------



## FREAKY TALES

frostadj said:


> u still have these


i got a set of these for sale too


----------



## khansaab01

Im looking for 2 set of 13" 100 spokes wire rims, total of 8 rims with tires. pm me ASAP if you got anything.


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


>


*WAS ASKING $4500 BUT ILL DO $4K SHIPPED LOWER 48 STATES, FOR 5 14X7100 SPOKE GOLD BACKS 5 THREEWAY DAYTON CAPS AND 5 CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> *WAS ASKING $4500 BUT ILL DO $4K SHIPPED LOWER 48 STATES, FOR 5 14X7100 SPOKE GOLD BACKS 5 THREEWAY DAYTON CAPS AND 5 CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you were not kidding,

Maybe I should put my set of FIVE, NOS In the box, Dayton 88 spoke, Center Gold, 13s for $4,500 see if anyone will buy them.

:naughty:


----------



## APACHERX3

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn you were not kidding,
> 
> Maybe I should put my set of FIVE, NOS In the box, Dayton 88 spoke, Center Gold, 13s for $4,500 see if anyone will buy them.
> 
> :naughty:


MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE KEPT THOSE 88'S.....................................................:thumbsup: RIGHT I GOT A FEW MORE SETS OF NOS DAYTONS..................BUT THOSE TWO SET'S WERE THE ONLY SETS OF 5 EVERYTHANG...........ILL POST PICS IN A FEW...............................FUCK IT LET ME BUY EM BACK????????????????


----------



## APACHERX3

aztlan here were ur 88's befor i sold them


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> aztlan here were ur 88's befor i sold them


Apache,

They can be yours again!

For the right Price!!!!

$4,500

The price of Gold has gone UP!


----------



## APACHERX3

NAW DOGGY
HERES A LIL MORE OF MY DAYTON STASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST ANOTHER SET OF ALL GOLD STANDARDS THAT I WAS GONNA USE ON MY BOMB








DAYTON,DAYTONS,DAYTONA'S...........................EVERYWERE....................................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> NAW DOGGY
> HERES A LIL MORE OF MY DAYTON STASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST ANOTHER SET OF ALL GOLD STANDARDS THAT I WAS GONNA USE ON MY BOMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON,DAYTONS,DAYTONA'S...........................EVERYWERE....................................


LOL


----------



## NVS65SS

NVS65SS said:


> *FOR SALE!!! HERE IS A SET OF 15X10 REVERSE, 72 SPOKE, ALL CHROME DAYTONS. THEY COME AS IS WITH NO TIRES OR HARDWARE, JUST WHEELS. NOW I BOUGHT THESE OFF OF ANOTHER HOMIE HERE ON LAY IT LOW ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO BUT I HAVE DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE WITH MY WHEELS FOR MY RIDE, THESE ARE EVEN THE SAME PICTURES HE POSTED. THESE WHEELS ARE STAMPED FROM "1991" SO THEY ARE OVER 20 YEARS OLD BUT AS YOU CAN SEE FOR THEIR AGE THEY ARE STILL IN GOOD SHAPE. THEY ARE STILL SITTING IN THE BOXES I RECIEVED THEM IN. THEY HAVE SOME MINOR ROAD RASH AND 2 WHEELS HAVE A SMALL CURB CHECK (SHOWN IN THE PICTURES) BUT CAN BE REPAIRED. IT LOOKS LIKE THE SEALS COULD BE REDONE AS WELL, ON 2 WHEELS FOR SURE. $600.00 + BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING.
> 
> I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADING THEM FOR SOME CLEAN ASS KNOCK-OFFS. I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 3-WAY DAYTON SMOOTH ALL CHROME KNOCK-OFFS WITH THE DAYTON LOGO EMBEDDED IN THEM (NEW STYLE). :thumbsup:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!!


----------



## NVS65SS

*HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICTURES OF THE 15X10 REVERSE ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES AND CLEANED THEM UP A LITTLE BIT BETTER. $600.00 OBO + BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. I AM ALSO WILLING TO TRADE THEM STRAIGHT ACROSS FOR A CLEAN SET OF ALL CHROME 3-WAY DAYTON KNOCK-OFFS, SMOOTH WITH THE EMBEDDED LOGO (NEW STYLE) OR A NICE CENTER CONSOLE FOR A 62' IMPALA. SEND ME YOUR PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.









*






















































































































THIS IS THE WORST ONE (FRONT SIDE)








(BACK SIDE)


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I NEED 2 14" GOLD NIPP/HUB 72S
2 13" ALL GOLD 72S
1 13" ALL GOLD 88 
2 13" CENTERGOLD 72S
2 13" ALL CHROME 72S
THANKS PM ME PICTS AND ASKING PRICE OR TRADE LIST~?


----------



## chicano77

GOT A SET OF 13X7s .TRIPPLE GOLD WITH RED AND WHITE SPOKES "STAMPED DAYTONS" .NO KNOCK OFFS OR ADAPTERS . $1400. 
WILL POST PICS LATER. OR CHECK EM OUT @ FACEBOOK.COM/ CHICANOS CARCLUB. OR TXT. 401.265.1065.THNX.ORALE.


----------



## chicano77




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

14 inch dayton with 5.20 premium sportway $800 pickup only san diego area


----------



## 3onthetree

Good Morning,

Looking for 13x7 reverse 100 spoke all chrome Daytons. Prefer with WW tires. Coachella Valley in CA, but could travel to LA for the right deal.

Let me know.


----------



## mac2lac

looking for one or 2 all gold 13x7 72 spoke Daytons.....hit me up....979-574-9403


----------



## obie

13'' Standard REAL Daytons Very clean. $850 OBO. With adaptors and knockoffs.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I NEED 2 14" GOLD NIPP/HUB 72S
2 13" ALL GOLD 72S
1 13" ALL GOLD 88 
2 13" CENTERGOLD 72S
2 13" ALL CHROME 72S
THANKS PM ME PICTS AND ASKING PRICE OR TRADE LIST~?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 14 inch dayton with 5.20 premium sportway $800 pickup only san diego area


ttt


----------



## BIGTONY

Whats a set of 4 new in box chrome dayton adapters worth?


----------



## dannyp

How much R these worth ?? 100 cross-spokes 3 wing k-offS


----------



## DKM ATX

BIGTONY said:


> Whats a set of 4 new in box chrome dayton adapters worth?


will those fit a rwd 83 caddy


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

BIGTONY said:


> Whats a set of 4 new in box chrome dayton adapters worth?


Why not call dayton and find out?


----------



## Blue94cady

BIGTONY said:


> Whats a set of 4 new in box chrome dayton adapters worth?


Dayton sales for 60 each


----------



## 84regal

I need 2 all gold 13 72s and 
2 gold center 13 72s 
If any 1 has em lmk


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

84regal said:


> I need 2 all gold 13 72s and
> 2 gold center 13 72s
> If any 1 has em lmk


HEYYY THATS WHAT I SAIDD~!!:shh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Blue94cady said:


> Dayton sales for 60 each


Yup,

You can't go wrong with Daytonas. 

They still make everything in chrome.


----------



## APACHERX3

WEST GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT FOR SOME DAYTONA'S


----------



## BIGTONY

DKM ATX said:


> will those fit a rwd 83 caddy


Yes they will


----------



## MR.59

dannyp said:


> How much R these worth ?? 100 cross-spokes 3 wing k-offS


KNOCK OFFS LOOK REAL DAYTONS, BUT ARE THE RIMS REAL D`S?


----------



## 84regal

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> HEYYY THATS WHAT I SAIDD~!!:shh:


U wanna sell any of the 2 Either the center gold or the all gold or all 4 or maybe trade 2 and we both could complete a set


----------



## dannyp

my neighbor has these for sale but said to put a number on them I was just tryin to see prices they go for 100 spoke cross lace wer would the serial numbers b just to double check 


MR.59 said:


> KNOCK OFFS LOOK REAL DAYTONS, BUT ARE THE RIMS REAL D`S?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

84regal said:


> U wanna sell any of the 2 Either the center gold or the all gold or all 4 or maybe trade 2 and we both could complete a set


I NEED 2 ALL GOLDS WITH GOOD GOLD NON FADED DISHES NO RUST
2 OF MINE ARE FADED DISHES I WAS GONNA BUFFOUT TO CHROME DISHES TO MAKE CENTER GOLDS ILL SEND YA THOSE FADED DISH ONES FOR YOUR 2 ALL GOLDS~
~LETS QUIT COLLECTING DUST AND ROLLL!!
HOLLA~


----------



## Wire Wheel King

4- 14"rev daytons gold center

never been mounted . TOOK THEM IN FOR TRADE (MUST SELL)$$$$$$$$$$$ THEY ARE NOT CHEAP

P.Ms ONLY


----------



## 84regal

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> I NEED 2 ALL GOLDS WITH GOOD GOLD NON FADED DISHES NO RUST
> 2 OF MINE ARE FADED DISHES I WAS GONNA BUFFOUT TO CHROME DISHES TO MAKE CENTER GOLDS ILL SEND YA THOSE FADED DISH ONES FOR YOUR 2 ALL GOLDS~
> ~LETS QUIT COLLECTING DUST AND ROLLL!!
> HOLLA~


I really got 3 all gold 72s but 1s only good 4 a spare Ill trade all 3 for sum center gold 72s 2 complete a set of those 2 put on my fleetwood so I can take this all chrome 72s off 4 another car If u have sum center gold 72s I'll trade u 4 them


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

For sale. set of 4, 14s, Pre-Stamped Daytons, 72 Spokes, Brand New Tires. In a scale from 1-10, Three are 9.5 and One is about a 9:

$800 wheels and Tires Only:










Wheel # 1:









Wheel # 2:









Wheel #3:









Wheel #4:









For $200 more a TOTAL OF*$1,000 You get Wheels. Adapters, and OG Dayton KOs:

Your Choice of White Background KOs:



















Or Black Background KOs:









Price is FIRM.

*NO SHIPPING.*

(you can have a friend pick them up IN HOUSTON, TX and help you ship them to you)


----------



## chicanito

How much. Please pm.


----------



## NVS65SS

*To The Top :thumbsup:

*


NVS65SS said:


> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICTURES OF THE 15X10 REVERSE ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES AND CLEANED THEM UP A LITTLE BIT BETTER. $600.00 OBO + BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. I AM ALSO WILLING TO TRADE THEM STRAIGHT ACROSS FOR A CLEAN SET OF ALL CHROME 3-WAY DAYTON KNOCK-OFFS, SMOOTH WITH THE EMBEDDED LOGO (NEW STYLE) OR A NICE CENTER CONSOLE FOR A 62' IMPALA. SEND ME YOUR PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE WORST ONE (FRONT SIDE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BACK SIDE)


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE'S








BEST REALISTIC OFFER!!!!!!!!!!! MAYBE A LIL TRADEING ACTION OR A DOUBLE DIN AND SOME CASH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY

BIGTONY said:


> Whats a set of 4 new in box chrome dayton adapters worth?


SOLD


----------



## APACHERX3

BIGTONY said:


> SOLD


WHAT THEY GO FOR HOLMES?


----------



## SW713

Aztlan_Exile said:


> For sale. set of 4, 14s, Pre-Stamped Daytons, 72 Spokes, Brand New Tires. In a scale from 1-10, Three are 9.5 and One is about a 9:
> 
> $800 wheels and Tires Only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel # 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel # 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel #3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $200 more a TOTAL OF*$1,000 You get Wheels. Adapters, and OG Dayton KOs:
> 
> Your Choice of White Background KOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Black Background KOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is FIRM.
> 
> *NO SHIPPING.*
> 
> (you can have a friend pick them up IN HOUSTON, TX and help you ship them to you)



foe dollaz, a bag of takis and a pic of joe eating a chili dog.....deal?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SW713 said:


> foe dollaz, a bag of takis and a PIC OF JOE EATING A CHILI DOG .....deal?



VERY TEMPTING. 

:yes:

Is it the one where he has (what appears to be) mayo all over his mouf???


----------



## BIGTONY

APACHERX3 said:


> WHAT THEY GO FOR HOLMES?


$200 plus shipping


----------



## APACHERX3

BIGTONY said:


> $200 plus shipping


HELL OF A DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac

looking for one or 2 all gold 13x7 72 spoke Daytons.....hit me up....979-574-9403


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST REALISTIC OFFER!!!!!!!!!!! MAYBE A LIL TRADEING ACTION OR A DOUBLE DIN AND SOME CASH!!!!!!!!!!!!


PM ME HOMIE.......


----------



## Kinglooney23rd

SW713 said:


> foe dollaz, a bag of takis and a pic of joe eating a chili dog.....deal?


A bro u know if anyone who is selling some all golds I need 2 rims


----------



## 209impala

mac2lac said:


> looking for one or 2 all gold 13x7 72 spoke Daytons.....hit me up....979-574-9403


Was up big Mike, I got 5 chrome 72's for you


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

FOR SALE: set of 88 spoke 13" D's. Prestamped, gold nips and spokes, gold looks good, has dings on barrels. 1 has scrape on lip from a curb. Great to paint the barrels or have new dishes put on . Boxed up ready for shipping or pickup right outside Chicago, IL $500


----------



## Blue94cady

How much ship to 93635 cali


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Blue94cady said:


> How much ship to 93635 cali


Pm if interested. Thanks


----------



## baggedout81

jesus thats a good deal


----------



## CADILLAC D

*14x7 CHROME STAMPED DAYTON CUT TO FIT A 5TH WHEEL...$70 PLUS SHIPPING...I HAVE PAYPAL
*


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


>


STILL GOT THESE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

cashmoneyspeed said:


> FOR SALE: set of 88 spoke 13" D's. Prestamped, gold nips and spokes, gold looks good, has dings on barrels. 1 has scrape on lip from a curb. Great to paint the barrels or have new dishes put on . Boxed up ready for shipping or pickup right outside Chicago, IL $500



Great buy!!! TTT


----------



## wickedimage63

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what size are these???


----------



## mac2lac

209impala said:


> Was up big Mike, I got 5 chrome 72's for you


you always got some good shit!! haha...pics and price please


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Blue94cady said:


> How much ship to 93635 cali


$135 for shipping to your zip in Cali. 

$60 shipped to Louisvillle, KY Just to give an idea. All other quotes have been in between those 2 prices.



baggedout81 said:


> jesus thats a good deal


Too many wheels, not enough cars or room to store the wheels. Also have 2 more sets of D'z with tires for sale.


----------



## caddydaddy505

lookn for sum 14x7 cross lace .im jus south of houston


----------



## 805MAC1961

Looking for some ALL Chrome 13X7's with the Zenieth looking Dayton knock offs that have the Dayton Flag on them. I prefer the Stamped Style... Let me know....


----------



## WICKED REGALS

cashmoneyspeed said:


> $135 for shipping to your zip in Cali.
> 
> $60 shipped to Louisvillle, KY Just to give an idea. All other quotes have been in between those 2 prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many wheels, not enough cars or room to store the wheels. Also have 2 more sets of D'z with tires for sale.


do u have any all chrome 72s in 14s?


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

WICKED REGALS said:


> do u have any all chrome 72s in 14s?


X2?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

WICKED REGALS said:


> do u have any all chrome 72s in 14s?


Nope just one set of 14" 72's everything chrome with gold nips, mounted on tires and includes a 9.9/10 spare also.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nope just one set of 14" 72's everything chrome with gold nips, mounted on tires and includes a 9.9/10 spare also.


What's the ticket on those?


----------



## Shady_Grady

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nope just one set of 14" 72's everything chrome with gold nips, mounted on tires and includes a 9.9/10 spare also.


Pm a price on them 72s


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> What's the ticket on those?





Shady_Grady said:


> Pm a price on them 72s


Price, a bunch of pics, and all info in the link....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/329078-daytons-sale.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

PM Sent 

:drama:


----------



## big happy VGV

hi G-TIMES would you take $550 for your wheels


----------



## MR.BOMB

13x7 72 spoke dayton chrome with gold nipples & good tires $550


----------



## krome65

Looking for a set of new in the box 13x7 88 spoke all gold centers...thanks


----------



## karrucha-styles

got a set of 13x7 center gold daytons stamped super clean no imperfections none at all taking offers .


----------



## Silentdawg

MR.BOMB said:


> 13x7 72 spoke dayton chrome with gold nipples & good tires $550


love this set!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

krome65 said:


> Looking for a set of new in the box 13x7 88 spoke all gold centers...thanks


I have a set of 5 NOS, 13X7, 88 spoke, center gold, Dz, with Matching Dayton Gold KOs.

Not cheap;

$4,000 plus shipping.


----------



## MR.BOMB

Silentdawg said:


> love this set!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

mac2lac said:


> you always got some good shit!! haha...pics and price please


Price we have to talk about  Pics well heres a teaser for you but w/o the tire of course  Also not sure if I want to get rid of those K/O's but will come with either these or a set of new china shark fins.


----------



## milian70

MR.BOMB said:


> 13x7 72 spoke dayton chrome with gold nipples & good tires $550


Where u from?!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

ttt


----------



## Shady_Grady

MR.BOMB said:


> 13x7 72 spoke dayton chrome with gold nipples & good tires $550


pm me I got cash


----------



## 64impala.tdot

where can i buy center caps for 13" daytons? looking for gold and white!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

64impala.tdot said:


> where can i buy center caps for 13" daytons? looking for gold and white!


Why no call dayton directly and ask?

the only thing they don't make or carry any more are gold plated stuff.

:dunno:


----------



## El Diablo 666

Looking for 2 sets of all gold Dayton's! One set of 13" and one set of 14". Must be in very good condition. No junk. Pm me with all info and pictures. Cash in hand as well as PayPal.


----------



## TxGalaxie64

Lookin for some dayton chrome 3 way smoothies. (the one on the right)








I need 2 rights or ill buy a whole set if the price is right.
located in houston


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> gold dayton shark fins with blue chips
> 
> pm me offers no low ballin please will also trade for other ko's plus cash, zenith or dayton


*PM SENT!*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *PM SENT!*


REPLIED


----------



## 250/604

Anyone know what a set of brand new from dayton 13x7 72 spokes are running these days


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

250/604 said:


> Anyone know what a set of brand new from dayton 13x7 72 spokes are running these days


$560 per wheel plus shipping for all chrome 72's http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/pdf/knockoffpricesheet.pdf


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

FOR SALE: set of 13" All Chrome standard DAYTON wire wheels with Cornell 155/80 13 whitewalls. Tires have about 100 miles on them and still have the knobs on them as shown. $950 FIRM (so if you have $900, you only need $50 more). Willing to ship anywhere in the world, buyer pays shipping and paypal fees. Excellent condition and the ONLY trade i'll take on them is for all chrome reverse/deep dish 13" 72's in excellent condition. I'll sell wheels only and hold onto the tires if you don't need them but i will not sell just the tires.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## TxGalaxie64

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/2915812065.html


----------



## Bart

Got this set of dayton hex kos recessed, $150. Theyre stamped dayton only on the front, excellent condition.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Anybody got a set of 72 spoke center gold ol school daytons? 13's of course.....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Anybody got a set of 72 spoke center gold ol school daytons? 13's of course.....


Got a set of 100 spk center gold double stamped. 1250, whls only


----------



## THE ONE

Have these 88"s gold nipples and spokes,,, shoot me some offers.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

I have a nice set of 72 straiight lace daytons mounted on new firestone fr380's never been on the road rims only for $1000 buyer pays shipping


----------



## lone star

are those pics of the wheels clean? can you rate them fro m1 to 10 pls. thanks


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

lone star said:


> are those pics of the wheels clean? can you rate them fro m1 to 10 pls. thanks


Hey lonestar are u asking about my wheels?


----------



## richie

THE ONE said:


> View attachment 462787
> View attachment 462788
> View attachment 462789
> View attachment 462790
> 
> 
> Have these 88"s gold nipples and spokes,,, shoot me some offers.


 do u got hardware for them ?


----------



## THE ONE

richie said:


> do u got hardware for them ?


Yes I do. there in wichita kansas. I can ship.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I have a nice set of 72 straiight lace daytons mounted on new firestone fr380's never been on the road rims only for $1000 buyer pays shipping



Thas a good deal!


----------



## TxGalaxie64

Got some 14" 72 spoke gold nips and hub. Some rust/curb rash. Asking $400 comes with all the hardware you see prefer to sell locally located in Houston. I have more pics of the flaws by request.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I NEED 2 14" GOLD NIPP/HUB 72S
2 13" ALL GOLD 72S
1 13" ALL GOLD 88 
2 13" CENTERGOLD 72S
2 13" ALL CHROME 72S
THANKS PM ME PICTS AND ASKING PRICE OR TRADE LIST~?


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Thas a good deal!


pm me the price on the 380`s


----------



## richie

THE ONE said:


> Yes I do. there in wichita kansas. I can ship.


 how much r u asking bro?


----------



## SHOELACES

Looking for 1 14x7 chrome 72 spoke


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

SHOELACES said:


> Looking for 1 14x7 chrome 72 spoke


IM LOOKING FOR 2~!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

GOLD DAYTON 14 WITH 5.20 TIRES


----------



## Blue94cady

SouthSideCustoms said:


> GOLD DAYTON 14 WITH 5.20 TIRES


Cuanto no tires


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Thas a good deal!


thanks.


----------



## rIdaho

:fool2:


----------



## WICKED REGALS

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Got some 14" 72 spoke gold nips and hub. Some rust/curb rash. Asking $400 comes with all the hardware you see prefer to sell locally located in Houston. I have more pics of the flaws by request.


will you shipp?


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> Got this set of dayton hex kos recessed, $150. Theyre stamped dayton only on the front, excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


these r sold..


----------



## Mr Solorio

I have 1 - 13x7 Dayton its ok condition make me an offer, PM me back, willing to ship out, let me know


----------



## JB45

Mr Solorio said:


> I have 1 - 13x7 Dayton its ok condition make me an offer, PM me back, willing to ship out, let me know
> View attachment 465103
> 
> View attachment 465102
> View attachment 465104
> 
> View attachment 465105


WHERE'S THE OTHER 3 JOVVY?


----------



## Mr Solorio

JB45 said:


> WHERE'S THE OTHER 3 JAVY?


That's all I found


----------



## Robert =woody65=

call me bro and we can make a deal 310 420 4173


Mr Solorio said:


> I have 1 - 13x7 Dayton its ok condition make me an offer, PM me back, willing to ship out, let me know
> View attachment 465103
> 
> View attachment 465102
> View attachment 465104
> 
> View attachment 465105


----------



## Mr Solorio

Robert =woody65= said:


> call me bro and we can make a deal 310 420 4173


I PM'd you


----------



## itiswhatitis

ALL GOLD 13 x 7 DAYTONS

DOUBLE STAMPED
100 SPOKE

$2800 

CALL NICK
619-964-0887


----------



## BIGTONY

I have one all chrome 13x7 rev double stamped 100 spoke dayton its nice has no curbs but does has slight scuff on the very outer lip o car not really noticable IMO """tire not included already sold""" make me offer and remember this is a DAYTON NOT A FAKETON(CHINA)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

tft


----------



## Mr Solorio

Mr Solorio said:


> I have 1 - 13x7 Dayton its ok condition make me an offer, PM me back, willing to ship out, let me know
> View attachment 465103
> 
> View attachment 465102
> View attachment 465104
> 
> View attachment 465105


Sold its gone !!!!!!


----------



## APACHERX3

STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14X7 GOLD BACK 100 SPOKE, 5 RIMS 5 ADAPTERS 5 CAPS.....................IM IN OMAHA NEBRASKA








$4K BUYER PAYS SHIPPING...............................


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

itiswhatitis said:


> ALL GOLD 13 x 7 DAYTONS
> 
> DOUBLE STAMPED
> 100 SPOKE
> 
> $2800
> 
> CALL NICK
> 619-964-0887
> View attachment 465337


what tire is that??


----------



## 209impala

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> what tire is that??


Hankook!


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14X7 GOLD BACK 100 SPOKE, 5 RIMS 5 ADAPTERS 5 CAPS.....................IM IN OMAHA NEBRASKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4K BUYER PAYS SHIPPING...............................


*SALE IS PENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> STILL GOT THESE KNOCKOFFS










:thumbsup:


----------



## itiswhatitis

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nothin like them KILLA Ds


----------



## 84regal

i got 3 all gold 13x7 72s im lettin go of there not show condition not sure what there worth ive been offered $400 but wasnt ready 2 sell if any1s interested lmk


----------



## 84regal

84regal said:


> i got 3 all gold 13x7 72s im lettin go of there not show condition not sure what there worth ive been offered $400 but wasnt ready 2 sell if any1s interested lmk
> View attachment 466945
> View attachment 466946


dont mind the ugly ass tire lol


----------



## El Diablo 666

84regal said:


> i got 3 all gold 13x7 72s im lettin go of there not show condition not sure what there worth ive been offered $400 but wasnt ready 2 sell if any1s interested lmk
> View attachment 466945
> View attachment 466946


I'll buy them right now. Pm me your PayPal addy...


----------



## BIGTONY

BIGTONY said:


> I have one all chrome 13x7 rev double stamped 100 spoke dayton its nice has no curbs but does has slight scuff on the very outer lip o car not really noticable IMO """tire not included already sold""" make me offer and remember this is a DAYTON NOT A FAKETON(CHINA)
> View attachment 465358
> View attachment 465359
> View attachment 465360
> View attachment 465361


SOLD


----------



## 84regal

84regal said:


> i got 3 all gold 13x7 72s im lettin go of there not show condition not sure what there worth ive been offered $400 but wasnt ready 2 sell if any1s interested lmk
> View attachment 466945
> View attachment 466946


Sale pending!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

84regal said:


> Sale pending!!!


If they dont sale let me now


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Looking for a set of clean 88 Spokes.....PM me if you got some


----------



## 84regal

El Diablo 666 said:


> I'll buy them right now. Pm me your PayPal addy...


here's those pics u requested wheel#1






wheel#2






wheel#3






just pic on my caddy


----------



## TwOtYme

I have these clean gold dayton knockoffs like new , only one right and one left for sale or trade ?
I would like to buy the other 2 or trade them , maybe for a whole set of china 2 blades..lmk if anyone intrested..thanks


----------



## TwOtYme

like new..


----------



## TwOtYme

one right , one left..heavy knockoffs


----------



## 84regal

84regal said:


> here's those pics u requested wheel#1
> View attachment 467583
> wheel#2
> View attachment 467584
> wheel#3
> View attachment 467585
> just pic on my caddy
> View attachment 467586


Sold sold sold


----------



## Robert =woody65=

how much


TwOtYme said:


> View attachment 467646
> 
> I have these clean gold dayton knockoffs like new , only one right and one left for sale or trade ?
> I would like to buy the other 2 or trade them , maybe for a whole set of china 2 blades..lmk if anyone intrested..thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> GOLD DAYTON 14 WITH 5.20 TIRES





SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


>


TTT


----------



## dsgb

rev13s 72 spoke Ds pm me , shipped lower48


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> GOLD DAYTON 14 WITH 5.20 TIRES





Blue94cady said:


> Cuanto no tires





SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Sold sold sold :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much


$150 or trade for some gold 2blade chinas new..obo


----------



## bengiXxer1000

What's up guys, looking for a pair of Daytons 13x5.5 for the rear axle of my 58. Anyone?
Thanks


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

I have a set of center gold 72 spoke for sale d's
Pm so I can send a pic... Unable to PST thru my phone.


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I have a set of center gold 72 spoke for sale d's
> Pm so I can send a pic... Unable to PST thru my phone.


PM SENT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I have a set of center gold 72 spoke for sale d's
> Pm so I can send a pic... Unable to PST thru my phone.


SOLD.


----------



## El Diablo 666

looking to buy a set of center golds or triple golds with knock offs and adapters!!!!!!

pm me if you got them


----------



## Robert =woody65=

i have only two,let me know


TwOtYme said:


> $150 or trade for some gold 2blade chinas new..obo


----------



## TwOtYme

Iam looking for some dayton chips ...If anyone has some post them up or hit me up...thanks


----------



## westsidenickie

Need some 88 1 good rim text me 7606418822


----------



## El Diablo 666

El Diablo 666 said:


> looking to buy a set of center golds or triple golds with knock offs and adapters!!!!!!
> 
> pm me if you got them


anyone............


----------



## DKM ATX

I have these 72 spoke pre stamp D's for sale. I got these a few month back from Freaky tales but need cash.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*IM LOOKING FOR A SINGLE OR PAIR OF:

13" 88 SPOKE DAYTONS GOLD NIPPLES, GOLD HUB (PRESTAMPED OR STAMPED IS FINE) 
13" 72 SPOKE GOLD SPOKES N NIPPLES
13" 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES, GOLD HUB

*


----------



## TwOtYme

TwOtYme said:


> View attachment 467646
> 
> I have these clean gold dayton knockoffs like new , only one right and one left for sale or trade ?
> I would like to buy the other 2 or trade them , maybe for a whole set of china 2 blades..lmk if anyone intrested..thanks


Ill trade these for a set of chrome china 2blades ...new or clean ...


----------



## THE ONE

I have aset of 13 x 7 reve.prestamped 72's all chrome with gold nipples in excellent condition. Will post pics after I clean them up.


----------



## arts66

im looking for sum clean 13x7 rims anyone wanna make a trade take a close look at what i have, these are the old school motors PRESTOLITE


----------



## richie

THE ONE said:


> I have aset of 13 x 7 reve.prestamped 72's all chrome with gold nipples in excellent condition. Will post pics after I clean them up.


 lets checkem out


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I NEED 2 14" GOLD NIPP/HUB 72S
2 13" ALL GOLD 72S
1 13" ALL GOLD 88 
2 13" CENTERGOLD 72S
2 13" ALL CHROME 72S
THANKS PM ME PICTS AND ASKING PRICE OR TRADE LIST~?


----------



## RUSSDIDDY

ALLLL GOLD OG DAYTON 14X7 100 SPOKE $1500 OR BEST OFFER. PM IF INTERESTED.....


----------



## Joehell

do you still have the rims?


----------



## Joehell

do you still have the rims for sale?


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Wow $1500 for all gold, to bad I'm on a different continent


----------



## 209impala

arts66 said:


> im looking for sum clean 13x7 rims anyone wanna make a trade take a close look at what i have, these are the old school motors PRESTOLITE


Yoy doing the whole lot of motors for a set of wheels?? If thats the case hit me up homie!!


----------



## ground pounder 1

how much for the purples with tires shipped to 45601


----------



## Robert =woody65=

for sale set of 15x7x100 standar gold hub,nipples and spoks,i can send pics


----------



## 82_Cadillac_flwd

if anyone has 1 13 inch triple gold dayton for sale, please let me know

thank you!


----------



## charlie3am

Robert =woody65= said:


> for sale set of 15x7x100 standar gold hub,nipples and spoks,i can send pics
> View attachment 471555
> View attachment 471556
> View attachment 471557


 PM sent, please give me a call asap


----------



## TxGalaxie64

Ive got some 15x8 72 spoke all chrome pre stamps if anyone is intrested. No hardware just the wheels.


----------



## RUSSDIDDY

RUSSDIDDY said:


> ALLLL GOLD OG DAYTON 14X7 100 SPOKE $1500 OR BEST OFFER. PM IF INTERESTED.....
> View attachment 470999


SOLD! :yes:


----------



## RUSSDIDDY

LOOKIN FOR SOME ALL CHROME 14X7 100 SPOKES. INBOX ME WITH PICS AND PRICE THANKS.....


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> STILL GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14X7 GOLD BACK 100 SPOKE, 5 RIMS 5 ADAPTERS 5 CAPS.....................IM IN OMAHA NEBRASKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4K BUYER PAYS SHIPPING...............................


*RIMS RRRRRRRRRRR SOLD !!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR NO LOW-BALLING................LEFT YESTERDAY TO OHIO.*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Will Let Them Go For $5,000 plus shipping. *FIRM!!!!!!

NOS 13X7 Five 88 Spoke Center Gold Daytons.*

With your choice of Five NOS Shark Fin Gold Dayton KOs

Or

Four NOS Dog Ear Gold Dayton KOs; *

Or

Four NOS Shark Fin Fulted Gold Dayton KOs




















Boxed Up Ready To Go:










PMs Only!!!*

Contact me ONLY if you have the money ready and ready to send it via Paypal!!!

PRICE IS FIRM!!!!


----------



## aztecsef1

Authentic dayton cross lace direct bolt on 16x9 chevy bolt pattern $700+shipping


----------



## 88 LAc

What's the price, PM me


----------



## 88 LAc

DKM ATX said:


> I have these 72 spoke pre stamp D's for sale. I got these a few month back from Freaky tales but need cash.


PM me with price on these. Thanx


----------



## 88 LAc

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I have a nice set of 72 straiight lace daytons mounted on new firestone fr380's never been on the road rims only for $1000 buyer pays shipping


How much with tires ?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

i got a 1 14x7s 100spoks gold hub and nipples


----------



## Blue94cady

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 472715
> i got a 1 14x7s 100spoks gold hub and nipples
> View attachment 472713
> View attachment 472714


How much


----------



## charlie3am

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



who's selling these??? hit me up through text, 845-857-6524


----------



## DKM ATX

88 LAc said:


> PM me with price on these. Thanx


They have been sold


----------



## DKM ATX

DKM ATX said:


> I have these 72 spoke pre stamp D's for sale. I got these a few month back from Freaky tales but need cash.


Sold


----------



## APACHERX3

ORALE, TESTING THE WATERS................ A NICE SET OF 14X7 GOLD BACK DAYTONS THESE HAVE AND ARE ON A CAR WHICH HAS BEEN IN STORAGE SINCE 90'S.......................TIRES ARE MOST LIKELY SHOT............ TAKEING REALISTIC OFFERS!!!!!!!!!!! ONCE AGAIN NO LOW BALLIN'.....................MIGHT CONSIDER A LIL TRADE ACTION FOR SOME TRIPLE GOLD 13'S PLUS CASH FOR THESE 14X7 GOLD BACKS


----------



## Caddieman 805

APACHERX3 said:


> ORALE, TESTING THE WATERS................ A NICE SET OF 14X7 GOLD BACK DAYTONS THESE HAVE AND ARE ON A CAR WHICH HAS BEEN IN STORAGE SINCE 90'S.......................TIRES ARE MOST LIKELY SHOT............ TAKEING REALISTIC OFFERS!!!!!!!!!!! ONCE AGAIN NO LOW BALLIN'.....................MIGHT CONSIDER A LIL TRADE ACTION FOR SOME TRIPLE GOLD 13'S PLUS CASH FOR THESE 14X7 GOLD BACKS


----------



## aztecsef1

$700 plus shipping


----------



## Bart

if anyone has metal dayton chips for sale pm me. let me know what kinds you have, i could used 2 white background with gold lettering and eagle to complete a set, thanks.


----------



## BigLos

I have these rims in my garage... 

1 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225C ) $175
1 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225A ) $150

And I have these 3 but dont know if theyre real Ds or not...

3 14x7 all chrome 72 spokes with front spokes gold. SOLD.

Dont know how to post pics through my phone on here. 

Text me and Ill send you guys pics.
Located in Moreno Valley, Ca.
( 909 ) 270-0793 NO SHIPPING, LOCAL PICK-UP ONLY


----------



## valley_legendz

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 472715
> i got a 1 14x7s 100spoks gold hub and nipples
> View attachment 472713
> View attachment 472714


WHAT IS THE PRICE ON THIS ONE DELIVER 78501


----------



## aztecsef1

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 473232
> 
> View attachment 473235
> 
> View attachment 473236
> 
> $700 plus shipping


No reasonable offer will be refused lets make a deal would look nice on some vogues chevy bolt pattern on REAL Dayton's!!!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Looking for one 14" 72 spoke pre stamped dayton


----------



## BigLos

BigLos said:


> I have these rims in my garage...
> 
> 1 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225C ) $175
> 1 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225A ) $150
> 
> And I have these 3 but dont know if theyre real Ds or not...
> 
> 3 14x7 all chrome 72 spokes with front spokes gold. SOLD.
> 
> Dont know how to post pics through my phone on here.
> 
> Text me and Ill send you guys pics.
> Located in Moreno Valley, Ca.
> ( 909 ) 270-0793 NO SHIPPING, LOCAL PICK-UP ONLY


just sold the 3 14x7 72 spoke Ds.

Still have these two for sale...

1 all chrome 13x7 72 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225C ) $175 
1 all chrome 14x7 100 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225A ) $150


----------



## BigLos

BigLos said:


> just sold the 3 14x7 72 spoke Ds.
> 
> Still have these two for sale...
> 
> 1 all chrome 13x7 72 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225C ) $175
> 1 all chrome 14x7 100 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225A ) $150


Make offer ~MONEY TALKS~ local pick up only
txt me for pics ( 909) 270-0793


----------



## NVS65SS

TTT!

*HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICTURES OF THE 15X10 REVERSE ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES AND CLEANED THEM UP A LITTLE BIT BETTER. $600.00 OBO + BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. I AM ALSO WILLING TO TRADE THEM STRAIGHT ACROSS FOR A CLEAN SET OF ALL CHROME 3-WAY DAYTON KNOCK-OFFS, SMOOTH WITH THE EMBEDDED LOGO (NEW STYLE) OR A NICE CENTER CONSOLE FOR A 62' IMPALA. SEND ME YOUR PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.









*






















































































































THIS IS THE WORST ONE (FRONT SIDE)








(BACK SIDE)







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Robert =woody65=

still 4 sale 185.00


Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 472715
> i got a 1 14x7s 100spoks gold hub and nipples
> View attachment 472713
> View attachment 472714


----------



## BigLos

BigLos said:


> just sold the 3 14x7 72 spoke Ds.
> 
> Still have these two for sale...
> 
> 1 all chrome 13x7 72 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225C ) $175 SOLD
> 1 all chrome 14x7 100 spoke prestamped dayton ( 225A ) $150


JUST SOLD THE 13X7 72 SPOKE PRESTAMP DAYTON...
I STILL HAVE THIS ONE LEFT...

1 14X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE PRESTAMP DAYTON
$100 (909) 270-0793 TXT ANYTIME FOR PICS.


----------



## 925rider

i have a set of 13x7 triple golds standard..if theres any intrest i will post them up..


----------



## 925rider

i have a set of 13x7 triple golds standard..if theres any intrest i will post them up..


----------



## toker1

I have a set of 13x7 reversed 72 spoke daytons chrome with gold nipples no adapters no ko's no tires they have 225c on inside of hub I can text pics cant post pics from my phone hit me up 559 723 2220


----------



## Robert =woody65=

still available


Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 472715
> i got a 1 14x7s 100spoks gold hub and nipples
> View attachment 472713
> View attachment 472714


----------



## BigLos

BigLos said:


> JUST SOLD THE 13X7 72 SPOKE PRESTAMP DAYTON...
> I STILL HAVE THIS ONE LEFT...
> 
> 1 14X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE PRESTAMP DAYTON
> $100 (909) 270-0793 TXT ANYTIME FOR PICS.


ttt


----------



## BigLos

1 all chrome 14x7 dayton prestamped (225A)
$100 located in Moreno Valley, Ca. 
txt anytime for pics 909-270-0793


----------



## Loco68

I HAVE 2 RIGHT HANDED 4 LUG DAYTON ADAPTERS. THESE ARE BRAND NEW NEVER USED.$60.00 SHIP. CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

fkn nice all golds homie!!!


----------



## Gabe61

Looking for some 13x5.5 anybody have any


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Gabe61 said:


> Looking for some 13x5.5 anybody have any


Join the search...

They for your 58?


----------



## Gabe61

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Join the search...
> 
> They for your 58?


yes sir I have some 13/7 daytons on right now


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Gabe61 said:


> yes sir I have some 13/7 daytons on right now


Pics of the rag impala on 13s?


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Gabe61 said:


> yes sir I have some 13/7 daytons on right now


:thumbsup: Don't we all :biggrin:



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Pics of the rag impala on 13s?


----------



## locoloco62

bengiXxer1000 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all :biggrin:


Does the back drivers side rub on the qr.


----------



## bengiXxer1000

locoloco62 said:


> Does the back drivers side rub on the qr.


Thanks bro 

Its weird, I guess it changes from car to car, my HT rubs on the driver side and the Rag rubs on the passenger :dunno: I did some research on Chevytalk and most guys say this is common as they did not have high standards on those specific measurements. 

What I did as a temporary solution, for the sake of my quarters, was to stiffen the rear suspension up by adding some spacers between the coils. So I'm good unless I have passengers in the back seat.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

bengiXxer1000 said:


> :thumbsup: Don't we all :biggrin:


:shocked:

:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro, I've seen the topic on your rag, very nice!! :thumbsup: Parecen gemelos, que no? :h5:


----------



## flakes23

Looking for single 14x7 72 spoke all chrome dayton. Reverse, Pm me if you got one.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Thanks bro, I've seen the topic on your rag, very nice!! :thumbsup: Parecen gemelos, que no? :h5:


Simon :rimshot:

:h5:


----------



## Gabe61




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Gabe61 said:


>


:drama:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Gabe61 said:


>


Beautiful!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabe61

Thanks homies does anyone know of any cruiser skirts for sale


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Gabe61 said:


> Thanks homies does anyone know of any cruiser skirts for sale


Try calling mr. Trailmaster (626) 465-2201. If he doesnt have them he can get them.


----------



## Gabe61

Kool thanks


----------



## -JUICY 93-

Gabe61 said:


>


Looks fucken badass Gabe.


----------



## 209impala

Gabe61 said:


>


Sik !!! Just throw on some cruisers Gabe you should be alright running them?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

bengiXxer1000 said:


> :thumbsup: Don't we all :biggrin:


is rear axle straight??


----------



## APACHERX3

STILL GOT THESE'S


----------



## toker1

toker1 said:


> I have a set of 13x7 reversed 72 spoke daytons chrome with gold nipples no adapters no ko's no tires they have 225c on inside of hub I can text pics cant post pics from my phone hit me up 559 723 2220


SALE PENDING!!


----------



## toker1

toker1 said:


> SALE PENDING!!


SOLD,SOLD,SOLD,SOLD!! THANKS MARTY HOPE U ENJOY THEM BRO! !!!!!


----------



## BigLos

BigLos said:


> 1 all chrome 14x7 dayton prestamped (225A)
> $100 located in Moreno Valley, Ca.
> txt anytime for pics 909-270-0793


Just sold my 14x7 dayton to Mike from CADILLAC CONNECT. Thanks and pleasure doing business with you homie. Ill be hitting you up soon for some caddy parts...


----------



## IIMPALAA

Looking for a set 13x7.....prefer with any red combination.....lmk


----------



## scrapin82regal

Lookin to buy some dayton flags white or black pm me if u wanna sale a set thanks


----------



## no games 62 63

GOT A SET JUST LIKE THIS BUT BRAN SPANKIN' NEW,NEVER HAD TIRES AND UNTIL TODAY,NEVER BEEN OUT OF THE BOXES!ASKING $3500 SHIPPED,NO DISSAPPOINTMENTS HERE... KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 THANK YOU..


impalaeasy said:


> fuck the PM'S already...post a damn price. :twak:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

posting these 14" 72 spoke center gold daytons here to help out a homie sell them. he said they are a 8.5 out of 10 and come with gold shark fin china kos
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3022045738.html


----------



## JB45

ANYBODY KNOW IF DAYTON EVER USED A 183A STAMP ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JB45 said:


> ANYBODY KNOW IF DAYTON EVER USED A 183A STAMP ?


yes sir, they have a 183 and the name dayton casted on the back side of the hub. think those are previous to 88 or around that era


----------



## JB45

FREAKY TALES said:


> yes sir, they have a 183 and the name dayton casted on the back side of the hub. think those are previous to 88 or around that era


OK KOO THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## 65chevyman

WTB - any laser etched dayton knockoff two bar please pm price, want set of four


----------



## no games 62 63

no games 62 63 said:


> GOT A SET JUST LIKE THIS BUT BRAN SPANKIN' NEW,NEVER HAD TIRES AND UNTIL TODAY,NEVER BEEN OUT OF THE BOXES!ASKING $3500 SHIPPED,NO DISSAPPOINTMENTS HERE... KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 THANK YOU..


----------



## no games 62 63

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 483967


----------



## no games 62 63




----------



## no games 62 63




----------



## TYTE9D

Im looking for one or two 13x7 88 spoke daytons, if you have any for sale let me know please. Thanks!


----------



## mac2lac

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Seen this in Denver. I'll be going back next week if anyone wants me to grab it. All gold with chrome 72 spokes.. Brand new just dirty.. He wants $500.. Tossing it out there just in case someone is looking for one. Its stamped on hub and back and i believe the date on it was 1998. Let me know before i go back because i wont be going again for a while..


----------



## THE ONE

Here are my 72's. there dirty but they clean up nice. gold is not faded. prestamped
.


























also still have these 88"s


----------



## -JUICY 93-

THE ONE said:


> View attachment 488669
> View attachment 488672
> View attachment 488670
> View attachment 488671
> Here are my 72's. there dirty but they clean up nice. gold is not faded. prestamped.
> View attachment 488674
> View attachment 488675
> View attachment 488676
> View attachment 488677
> also still have these 88"s


What's the ticket?


----------



## Joost....

Looking for 72 spoke 13x7 gold centre Daytons with old school 3bar knock offs in gold, preferbly with chips. Have to be show worthy, got cash in hand, hit me up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Gold Dz

:fool2:


----------



## impalaish63

do you sstill have these ?


----------



## impalaish63

looking for a set of 72's or 88's all chrome daytons 13x7 hit me up cash in hand.


----------



## richie

THE ONE said:


> View attachment 488669
> View attachment 488672
> View attachment 488670
> View attachment 488671
> 
> Here are my 72's. there dirty but they clean up nice. gold is not faded. prestamped
> .
> View attachment 488674
> View attachment 488675
> View attachment 488676
> View attachment 488677
> 
> 
> also still have these 88"s


 how much u asking homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## -ImpalaMike-

4 all chrome 100 spoke anniversary daytons with knock offs and all chrome adapters
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...versary-daytons-all-chrome-w-accessories.html


----------



## Joost....

Joost.... said:


> Looking for 72 spoke 13x7 gold centre Daytons with old school 3bar knock offs in gold, preferbly with chips. Have to be show worthy, got cash in hand, hit me up! :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## CustomMachines




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CustomMachines said:


> if you run into some 14x7 72's or 88's with a gold touch, let me know been searching for a while now. idem dito on the 72 13's.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/334487-og-dayton-wires.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Need one all chrome 13X7 double stamped Dayton 88 spoke.


----------



## 925rider

any one lookin for some 88 13x7 standards triple gold, china KOs, 5 lug multi


----------



## 925rider




----------



## WICKED REGALS

925rider said:


>


how much


----------



## 62ssrag

the sets come adators and knock offs and tires they bave been removed nt curbed up up unk real dayton $1200 each set


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 500280
> View attachment 500286
> View attachment 500289
> 
> All the sets come adators and knock offs and tires they bave been removed not curbed up up junk real dayton $1400 each set


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 500280
> View attachment 500286
> View attachment 500289
> 
> All the sets come adators and knock offs and tires they bave been removed not curbed up up junk real dayton $1400 each set


13s?

72s?

Prestamped only?


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 13s?
> 
> 72s?
> 
> Prestamped only?



X 62


----------



## Juerro

Wicked Wayz said:


> Seen this in Denver. I'll be going back next week if anyone wants me to grab it. All gold with chrome 72 spokes.. Brand new just dirty.. He wants $500.. Tossing it out there just in case someone is looking for one. Its stamped on hub and back and i believe the date on it was 1998. Let me know before i go back because i wont be going again for a while..


Just 1 wheel? If it's all 4 I'm interested...


----------



## 62ssrag

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 13s?
> 
> 72s?
> 
> Prestamped only?


14x7,72,225stamps on back of hubs except the chrome and gold no markings on hub, but do have markings on the outer barrelwith green sticker.


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 500280
> View attachment 500286
> View attachment 500289
> 
> All the sets come adators and knock offs and tires they bave been removed not curbed up up junk real dayton $1400 each set


Chromes are sold!!!


----------



## Loco68

14x7 100 spoke all chrome stamp daytons.they come with 3 prong knockoffs and 4 lug adapters. no crub check ,but they do have alittle rust pitting on the dish.$850 SHIP. call or text 559 303 1884


----------



## 925rider

925rider said:


>



SOLD


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 502490







Og Dayton 72 spoke hubs 3 gold 1 chrome 225 markings great for rebuilding a set of wheels with the og forged hubs not like the cheap china sand casted crap $300 plus shipping


----------



## fool2

Juerro said:


> Just 1 wheel? If it's all 4 I'm interested...


:uh:


----------



## BIGV63

Looking for some 13X7's 3X gold. Let me knowhno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BIGV63 said:


> Looking for some 13X7's 3X gold. Let me knowhno:


Got some 13x7s 100 spk center gold.


----------



## BIGV63

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got some 13x7s 100 spk center gold.


Shoot me some pics


----------



## GoodTimes317

925rider said:


> any one lookin for some 88 13x7 standards triple gold, china KOs, 5 lug multi


How much?


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT THESE THREE WAYS DAYTON CAPS................FADED AND A LIL BEAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








MAKE REAL OFFERS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!


----------



## Loco68

Loco68 said:


> View attachment 502239
> View attachment 502240
> View attachment 502241
> View attachment 502242
> View attachment 502244
> View attachment 502246
> View attachment 502247
> View attachment 502248
> View attachment 502249
> View attachment 502250
> 14x7 100 spoke all chrome stamp daytons.they come with 3 prong knockoffs and 4 lug adapters. no crub check ,but they do have alittle rust pitting on the dish.$850 SHIP. call or text 559 303 1884


RIMS ARE SOLD!


----------



## inkera

Loco68 said:


> RIMS ARE SOLD!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

thanks bro and sorry for the delay:thumbsup:


Loco68 said:


> RIMS ARE SOLD!


----------



## drasticlolo

Anyone have o.t.d adapters


----------



## southside95

Bump


----------



## Padilla 505

drasticlolo said:


> Anyone have o.t.d adapters


Hey bro do you have any more gold and chrome wire wheel cleaner and brushes pm bro


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3

GOT A SET OF GOLD NIPPLE GOLD 14X7 72 SPOKE..........HAD TIRES ON THE BUT THEY WERE SHOT.....TOOK TIRE'S OFF AND TWO OF THE RIMS HAD INNER-TUBES,SO MAYBE SOMEONE CAN RE-SEAL THEM OR REBUILD THEM?????? ILL POST PICS TONIGHT $300 BUYER PAYS SHIPPIN'


----------



## callee11

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT A SET OF GOLD NIPPLE GOLD 14X7 72 SPOKE..........HAD TIRES ON THE BUT THEY WERE SHOT.....TOOK TIRE'S OFF AND TWO OF THE RIMS HAD INNER-TUBES,SO MAYBE SOMEONE CAN RE-SEAL THEM OR REBUILD THEM?????? ILL POST PICS TONIGHT $300 BUYER PAYS SHIPPIN'


Pm me pics and price to ship to 73644


----------



## 925rider

GoodTimes317 said:


> How much?


SOLD:420:


----------



## RO68RAG

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE THREE WAYS DAYTON CAPS................FADED AND A LIL BEAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE REAL OFFERS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!


A BRO CAN YOU PLEASE PM ME A PRICE....GRACIAS!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

RO68RAG said:


> A BRO CAN YOU PLEASE PM ME A PRICE....GRACIAS!


How much PM me with price


----------



## Loco68

I HAVE A SET OF 3 PRONG DAYTON KNOCKOFFS WITH CHINA 5 LUG ADAPTERS.THE GOLD IS FADED BUT NOT ALL DENT UP.$175 SHIP.CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT A SET OF GOLD NIPPLE GOLD 14X7 72 SPOKE..........HAD TIRES ON THE BUT THEY WERE SHOT.....TOOK TIRE'S OFF AND TWO OF THE RIMS HAD INNER-TUBES,SO MAYBE SOMEONE CAN RE-SEAL THEM OR REBUILD THEM?????? ILL POST PICS TONIGHT $300 BUYER PAYS SHIPPIN'


post a pic i can pick them up


----------



## 62ssrag

Price drop $1200. 14x7 chrome and gold 72 spoke with Dayton knock offs


----------



## 53trokita

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT A SET OF GOLD NIPPLE GOLD 14X7 72 SPOKE..........HAD TIRES ON THE BUT THEY WERE SHOT.....TOOK TIRE'S OFF AND TWO OF THE RIMS HAD INNER-TUBES,SO MAYBE SOMEONE CAN RE-SEAL THEM OR REBUILD THEM?????? ILL POST PICS TONIGHT $300 BUYER PAYS SHIPPIN'



How much shipped to 73115, any pics?


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT A SET OF GOLD NIPPLE GOLD 14X7 72 SPOKE..........HAD TIRES ON THE BUT THEY WERE SHOT.....TOOK TIRE'S OFF AND TWO OF THE RIMS HAD INNER-TUBES,SO MAYBE SOMEONE CAN RE-SEAL THEM OR REBUILD THEM?????? ILL POST PICS TONIGHT $300 BUYER PAYS SHIPPIN'


HERES A LIL VIDEO ACTION...............
http://youtu.be/HkG4d7ywNIA
$300 FOR JUST RIMS....................SHIPPING SHOULDNT BE NO MORE THAN $200 LOWER 48 STATES..............PAYPAL READY


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE THREE WAYS DAYTON CAPS................FADED AND A LIL BEAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE REAL OFFERS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!


FUCK IT ILL DO $150 SHIPPED LOWER 48


----------



## WICKED REGALS

APACHERX3 said:


> HERES A LIL VIDEO ACTION...............
> http://youtu.be/HkG4d7ywNIA
> $300 FOR JUST RIMS....................SHIPPING SHOULDNT BE NO MORE THAN $200 LOWER 48 STATES..............PAYPAL READY


got cash in hand i will come pick them up lmk


----------



## Loco68

Loco68 said:


> View attachment 506799
> View attachment 506801
> View attachment 506803
> View attachment 506805
> View attachment 506807
> View attachment 506808
> 
> I HAVE A SET OF 3 PRONG DAYTON KNOCKOFFS WITH CHINA 5 LUG ADAPTERS.THE GOLD IS FADED BUT NOT ALL DENT UP.$175 SHIP.CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884


SOLD!


----------



## caliboy704

looking for some all chrome or chrome and gold 13x7 dayton stamped with or without tires used or new reverse for 62 impala hit me up or email [email protected] or inbox


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> HERES A LIL VIDEO ACTION...............
> http://youtu.be/HkG4d7ywNIA
> $300 FOR JUST RIMS....................SHIPPING SHOULDNT BE NO MORE THAN $200 LOWER 48 STATES..............PAYPAL READY





WICKED REGALS said:


> got cash in hand i will come pick them up lmk


*RIMS ARE SSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!! THANKS WICKED!*


----------



## WICKED REGALS

APACHERX3 said:


> *RIMS ARE SSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!! THANKS WICKED!*


:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

*I NEED* 1 14x7 dayton with gold spokes and nipples chrome dish and hub i know its a long shot but one of mine is bent





















And agian i need one of these


----------



## texas12064

72 spoke stamped 225 Dayton's 13x7
Not new, used very used
Like title says. Some surface rust on one hub. The other 3 are good but have some curb checks. Not too bad but that's my opinion. Two have a little chrome peeling on the edge of the rim. I can't upload pics with my iPhone but if you pm me ur number I'll send em to your phone. They do not come with adapters or knockoffs just the rims. Asking price is $750 shipped to the lower 48 states. Thanks

Call or text me 405-246-5212 I'm in Oklahoma city

Pictures are on thread with the title 72 spoke stamped 225 Dayton's 13x7


----------



## Foolish818

Want some nice street worthy dz don't have to be perfect but clean I'm in central Cali but can pick up from Fresno to OC. Pm me prices


----------



## 62ssrag

Hit me up got 3 sets of d'z


----------



## SAUL

Posting these up for a homie http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3115503169.html


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SAUL said:


> Posting these up for a homie http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3115503169.html


To the top for my homie Manny. Great guy to do bz with and also straight up guy, no bull.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

*I'm looking for some all chrome 88 spoke real Daytons . Please PM 
me if you have any for sale . THANK YOU in advance ...*


----------



## Goodfellas206

WTB 13X7 REV 4 TIMES GOLD OR 3 TIMES GOLD PM PICS AND PRICE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I am looking for one of this rigth side pm me if any one haves one or two.


----------



## 62ssrag

Those came out nice.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

62ssrag said:


> Those came out nice.


i need the other one


----------



## 62ssrag

$1100 will do it.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey Frank how much for this set. Hey are they hold bro


----------



## 0spoc0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 very very good condition.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I am looking for one of this rigth side pm me if any one haves one or two.


I NEED ONE RIGHT SIDE


----------



## red chev

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I am looking for one of this rigth side pm me if any one haves one or two.


 dang i know where their is a broke down monte carlo with some knock offs on it that look just like that..did any china companys make replica's that look like those?


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I NEED ONE RIGHT SIDE


REAL NICE!


----------



## MR.59

cornbreadscaddy said:


> *I NEED* 1 14x7 dayton with gold spokes and nipples chrome dish and hub i know its a long shot but one of mine is bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And agian i need one of these


I LIKE THEM CADDY`S


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 513749

Dayton 72 spoke hubs 3 gold 1 chrome. 225 markings on back side. You can rebuild a set of daytons to your liking. SOLD!


----------



## aztecsef1

Anyone have 1 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke Dayton for sale?


----------



## MR.59

WHAT ARE THESE WORTH? HAD THESE A WHILE, THESE ARE NOT GOING TO BE USED, I`M SELLING ALL 4 COMPLETE WITH NEW CHIPS, ALL ARE NEW DAYTONS!
GOT ALL 4 SHOWING YOU GUYS 1, THE 3 ARE STILL WRAPPED UP, BRAND NEW, WITH CERAMIC GOLD CHIPS
PM ME YOUR BEST OFFER


----------



## baggedout81

Dam them are nice.GL on the sale


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> GOT THESE THREE WAYS DAYTON CAPS................FADED AND A LIL BEAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE REAL OFFERS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!


ttt


----------



## bengiXxer1000

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> is rear axle straight??


Haven't found a spare axle to shorten, trust me I'm itching to put the cruisers on it.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

GOT A SET OF 14 72 CHROME AND GOLDS 2 ARE GOOD DRIVER AND OTHER 2 HAVE RUST ON NIPPS
BUT GOOD TILL YA FIND 2 BETTER ONES
ONE OF THE ONES WITH THE RUSTY NIPPS HAS A CHROME BLEMISH ON THE INSIDE OF THE DISH 
LOOK GOOD WITH MY 3BARS!
I ALSO HAVE ADAPTERS AND IF YA NEED I HAVE GOLD 2BAR SWEPT CHINA KNOCKOFFS
BUT BASICALLY JUST SELLING THE RIMS AND GOLD 3BARS ARE NOT FOR SALE
THANKS~


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> WHAT ARE THESE WORTH? HAD THESE A WHILE, THESE ARE NOT GOING TO BE USED, I`M SELLING ALL 4 COMPLETE WITH NEW CHIPS, ALL ARE NEW DAYTONS!
> GOT ALL 4 SHOWING YOU GUYS 1, THE 3 ARE STILL WRAPPED UP, BRAND NEW, WITH CERAMIC GOLD CHIPS
> PM ME YOUR BEST OFFER,,,,,,,(DON`T ASK ME HOW MUCH)


Damn.... them are very nice perry


----------



## vintage1976

looking for a set of KOs identical to these 

must be new


----------



## Blue94cady

vintage1976 said:


> looking for a set of KOs identical to these
> 
> must be new


Call dayton


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Damn.... them are very nice perry


THANKS!


----------



## MR.59

Blue94cady said:


> Call dayton


X2
CALL BRAD


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 518516

TTT for the daytons


----------



## APACHERX3

vintage1976 said:


> looking for a set of KOs identical to these
> 
> must be new


hit my homie VOGUE17 homie has a few sets maybe he'll help u out?


----------



## Gus D

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much for the set and shipped to 92507?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Gus D said:


> How much for the set and shipped to 92507?


SOLD


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> WHAT ARE THESE WORTH? HAD THESE A WHILE, THESE ARE NOT GOING TO BE USED, I`M SELLING ALL 4 COMPLETE WITH NEW CHIPS, ALL ARE NEW DAYTONS!
> GOT ALL 4 SHOWING YOU GUYS 1, THE 3 ARE STILL WRAPPED UP, BRAND NEW, WITH CERAMIC GOLD CHIPS
> PM ME YOUR BEST OFFER


STILL HAVE THESE UP 4 GRABS


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

sup danny:wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm me if u have 72 spoke all chrome 13s .................... need a set CLEAN ones


----------



## WICKED REGALS

need 1 gold center 72 spoke 14x7 pm me if you have one


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

MR.59 said:


> STILL HAVE THESE UP 4 GRABS


What are you getting on these


----------



## Robert =woody65=

still looking for a chrome 13x7 72s dayton


----------



## lealbros

u stil gold those spinners and how much 361 728 7787 fred


----------



## lealbros

MR.59 said:


> WHAT ARE THESE WORTH? HAD THESE A WHILE, THESE ARE NOT GOING TO BE USED, I`M SELLING ALL 4 COMPLETE WITH NEW CHIPS, ALL ARE NEW DAYTONS!
> GOT ALL 4 SHOWING YOU GUYS 1, THE 3 ARE STILL WRAPPED UP, BRAND NEW, WITH CERAMIC GOLD CHIPS
> PM ME YOUR BEST u stil got them and how much 3617287787 fred


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> WHAT ARE THESE WORTH? HAD THESE A WHILE, THESE ARE NOT GOING TO BE USED, I`M SELLING ALL 4 COMPLETE WITH NEW CHIPS, ALL ARE NEW DAYTONS!
> GOT ALL 4 SHOWING YOU GUYS 1, THE 3 ARE STILL WRAPPED UP, BRAND NEW, WITH CERAMIC GOLD CHIPS
> PM ME YOUR BEST OFFER


NICE... LOVE THEM CHIPS!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

13x7x100 center gold new outers,spoks,nipples and hub are ogs,gold kos,this were appraisal for 2600.00 testing waters


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Robert =woody65= said:


> 13x7x100 center gold new outers,spoks,nipples and hub are ogs,gold kos,this were appraisal for 2600.00 testing waters
> View attachment 531957


Who did you have break em dwn an reassemble/tru?


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

Robert =woody65= said:


> sup danny:wave:


what's up Big Rob, how are both of your Rides doing?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

same all thing bro,did you find the wheels you were looking for?cars are cool thanks


harbor area 64 rag said:


> what's up Big Rob, how are both of your Rides doing?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Did dayton ever make rims that werent stamped i just got a set all gold 72 spokes the Vato I got them from said they have a green sticker inside that say dayton they also came with remington 2 inch raised white walls


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Lowridingmike

14x7 prestamped lookin to trade for 13" d's in louisville preferribly..


----------



## aztecsef1

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Did dayton ever make rims that werent stamped i just got a set all gold 72 spokes the Vato I got them from said they have a green sticker inside that say dayton they also came with remington 2 inch raised white walls


Yes they should have a 225A marking on the rear of the hub... I have also seen them without marking or piece of it like 5a or sometimes just an A, I think the adapters may hit hub and wear off marking. I don't think china ever made a all hold 72 spoke but I could be wrong


----------



## 62ssrag

I have 14x7 72 spoke gold center daytons chrome outers with china knock offs and adaptors asking $1000 firm pm me for pics having troublr loading dam pics located in OC perffer to deal locally have em in time for supershow


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

Robert =woody65= said:


> same all thing bro,did you find the wheels you were looking for?cars are cool thanks



no Carnal not yet, one of these days i'll find a clean set of Gold centered real Dayton 72's, I always have my eyes and ears wide open, so eventually it's bound to happen, any help finding some will be appreciated.


----------



## MR.GM84

harbor area 64 rag said:


> no Carnal not yet, one of these days i'll find a clean set of Gold centered real Dayton 72's, I always have my eyes and ears wide open, so eventually it's bound to happen, any help finding some will be appreciated.


i think the homie altered ones has a set hit him up


----------



## FREAKY TALES

harbor area 64 rag said:


> no Carnal not yet, one of these days i'll find a clean set of Gold centered real Dayton 72's, I always have my eyes and ears wide open, so eventually it's bound to happen, any help finding some will be appreciated.


I have gold center 100 spk 13s with gold dog ear kos if you're interested.


----------



## MR.GM84

harbor area 64 rag said:


> no Carnal not yet, one of these days i'll find a clean set of Gold centered real Dayton 72's, I always have my eyes and ears wide open, so eventually it's bound to happen, any help finding some will be appreciated.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ns-gold-spokes-gold-knocks-new-condition.html


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Lookin for a super clean set of 13" all chrome reverse 72 spoke Dayton's. With or without accessories or tires. Pm with what you have.


----------



## delam13

here it goes i have a clean set of 4 real dayton 72 spoke 15by7 standar with og 3 prong no tires up for sale text me for pics i dont know how to post pix on here call for more info thanks 8057202300


----------



## delam13

anybody they are standard real daytons 15 by 7 call or text for more info 8057202300 for pix make me an offer u pay shipping 
i have original 3 prong knock off stamped and 5 chevy adaptors


----------



## delam13

delam13 said:


> anybody they are standard real daytons 15 by 7 call or text for more info 8057202300 for pix make me an offer u pay shipping
> i have original 3 prong knock off stamped and 5 chevy adaptors



72 spoke.. clean no tires $$$$talks. or trade for 14 7 reverse blue spokes of equal value ...


----------



## topd0gg

looking for some clean center golds pm if you have any available 13/7. thanks.


----------



## down79

what are the chances of finding a dayton 13x7 88 spoke gold nipple and gold spokes? i need it for my kit


----------



## FREAKY TALES

down79 said:


> what are the chances of finding a dayton 13x7 88 spoke gold nipple and gold spokes? i need it for my kit


hit up drasticlolo in here, I think he has one.


----------



## Blue94cady

down79 said:


> what are the chances of finding a dayton 13x7 88 spoke gold nipple and gold spokes? i need it for my kit


I think i have one let me look ween i get home


----------



## JustCruisin

*NIB* 14x7 100 spoke Stamped Daytons with Gold Dayton 3-bar KO's & china 5x5 adapters $1500 shipped


----------



## Robert =woody65=

im still looking for a 13x7 72 spoks all chrome:ugh:


----------



## baggedout81

I've got these for sale. 36x15 standards.Sorry pick up only


----------



## MR.GM84

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 539961
> I've got these for sale. 36x15 standards.Sorry pick up only


THEM 10'S :nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81

An i keep em clean!!


----------



## CustomMachines

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 539961
> I've got these for sale. 36x15 standards.Sorry pick up only


nice try shorty. admit it, thats just 13 and 14''


----------



## Juiced only

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have gold center 100 spk 13s with gold dog ear kos if you're interested.


post pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 532558


price?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CustomMachines said:


> nice try shorty. admit it, thats just 13 and 14''


Lmao @ shotty


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Lookin for a super clean set of 13" all chrome reverse 72 spoke Dayton's. With or without accessories or tires. Pm with what you have.


Has to be a clean set just collecting dust somewhere. $$$ ready, no games here.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Has to be a clean set just collecting dust somewhere. $$$ ready, no games here.


gotta cleean seta prestamp 14" 72's
no curbs no rust no ko's or adapter's
Brand new Hankook 175/70/14ww
$1300 Plus ship
Pm if interested
Thx


----------



## 62ssrag

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> gotta cleean seta prestamp 14" 72's
> no curbs no rust no ko's or adapter's
> Brand new Hankook 175/70/14ww
> $1300 Plus ship
> Pm if interested
> Thx
> View attachment 540051


WOW!


----------



## Juiced only

84regal said:


> here's those pics u requested wheel#1
> View attachment 467583
> wheel#2
> View attachment 467584
> wheel#3
> View attachment 467585
> just pic on my caddy
> View attachment 467586



Trade for 3 all chrome 100 spoke stamp Ds?? 13x7


----------



## Juiced only

[h=2]Dose any one have some 4x100 adaptors??[/h]


----------



## Rubencito

anyone have any 15x10's?????


----------



## NVS65SS

I have a set of all chrome 72 spoke 15x10 Daytons homie. Hit me up if you're interested. They need a little work for there age but they will look good.


----------



## NVS65SS

TTT!!!


----------



## NVS65SS

*HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICTURES OF THE 15X10 REVERSE ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES AND CLEANED THEM UP A LITTLE BIT BETTER. $500.00 OBO + BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. I AM ALSO WILLING TO TRADE THEM STRAIGHT ACROSS FOR A CLEAN SET OF ALL CHROME 3-WAY DAYTON KNOCK-OFFS, SMOOTH WITH THE EMBEDDED LOGO (NEW STYLE) SEND ME YOUR PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.









*






















































































































THIS IS THE WORST ONE (FRONT SIDE)








(BACK SIDE)







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Big Bruce

I need 2 center gold daytons 14x7 pm me pics And price ....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Big Bruce said:


> I need 2 center gold daytons 14x7 pm me pics And price ....


Hit up 62ssrag he gotta clean set


----------



## tpimuncie

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> gotta cleean seta prestamp 14" 72's
> no curbs no rust no ko's or adapter's
> Brand new Hankook 175/70/14ww
> $1300 Plus ship
> Pm if interested
> Thx
> View attachment 540051


CLEAN! Dayton on top of the lowrider wheel glad to see it.


----------



## Big Bruce

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Hit up 62ssrag he gotta clean set


o. Sorry homie there 13x7 72 spoke gold spoke and nipples stamped on the hub I need two wheels ?? Pm me a price if anybody hots them


----------



## 62ssrag

Big Bruce said:


> o. Sorry homie there 13x7 72 spoke gold spoke and nipples stamped on the hub I need two wheels ?? Pm me a price if anybody hots them


Sorry bro no 13" gold daytons only 14" & complete set only


----------



## delam13

i have a very clean set of 72 spokes standard 15 by 7 chrome no tires and i have the 5 hole adaptor with the original 3 prong spinner make me a offer u no what they cost so no lowballing if u want pixs ask me here 805 720 2300


----------



## Juiced only

Stamp Ds 100 spoke all chrome http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-dayton-wire-wheel-13x7-set-3-only-500-a.html $500 shipped of may trade for???


----------



## frost1085

15in 100 spokes for sale pm for faster responce... make offer


----------



## BIG E 602

i got 1-13x7 gold hub & nipples, rim only stamped 225-c, can text or email pics send me ur info im in az


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BIG E 602 said:


> i got 1-13x7 gold hub & nipples, rim only stamped 225-c, can text or email pics send me ur info im in az


New or used??
Pm sent


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone know what year they started making 100 spoke 13s?


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

GOT A SET OF ALL CHROME 88 SPOKE STAMPED DAYTONS ON THE HUB WITH ALMOST NEW WHITE WALL TIRES AND WITH KNOCK OFFS AND ADAPTERS. FOR $1500 WILL BE IN VEGAS FOR THE SUPERSHOW. HIT ME UP 208-219-4344 FOR PIX. CLEAN SET OF DAYTONS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

dayton single knock offs for sale 2 LEFT SIDE 3 WAYS SMOOTH AND 2 WITH CHIP CUT OUT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

any right side 3 way smooth or with chip cut out? need two of each


SouthSideCustoms said:


> dayton single knock offs for sale 2 LEFT SIDE 3 WAYS SMOOTH AND 2 WITH CHIP CUT OUT


----------



## k louie

SouthSideCustoms said:


> dayton single knock offs for sale 2 LEFT SIDE 3 WAYS SMOOTH AND 2 WITH CHIP CUT OUT


whats the price on the smooth 3 ways ? pm me please


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Robert =woody65= said:


> any right side 3 way smooth or with chip cut out? need two of each


i only have left side 



k louie said:


> whats the price on the smooth 3 ways ? pm me please


pm sent


----------



## Robert =woody65=

thanks


SouthSideCustoms said:


> i only have left side
> 
> pm sent


----------



## Llerenas1960s

FOR SALE LET ME KNOW ASKING 900 OBO


----------



## frost1085

frost1085 said:


> 15in 100 spokes for sale pm for faster responce... make offer


sold


----------



## Llerenas1960s

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> FOR SALE LET ME KNOW ASKING 900 OBO
> View attachment 545981


800


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

FOR SALE: set of 13" All Chrome standard offset DAYTON wire wheels with Cornell 155/80 13 whitewalls. Tires have about 100 miles on them and still have the knobs on them as shown. Super clean wheels. Cash or trade only for a set of all chrome reverse offset 13's in same condition. 







































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FOR SALE!!!
Set of 5
13x7 rev 72 Spoke 3x gold 
Og prestamp dayton's
All hubs stamped 225c
4 wheels are show including gold quality and wrapped in nos firestone fr380's 155/80/13ww 
The 5th was used on a booty kit so gold shows wear/slight fading however no rust or curbage & chrome dish, ss spoke's are practicly flawless for there age.
$2500 Shipped 
Paypal accepted
Will consider serious offers
Pm for more info
Thx!


----------



## aztecsef1

BIG E 602 said:


> i got 1-13x7 gold hub & nipples, rim only stamped 225-c, can text or email pics send me ur info im in az


What's up bro can u send me pics of wheel thanks 6026905318


----------



## bonediggetie

Looking for set gold Dayton smooth bullets


----------



## McBain

how much for the three prong south side


----------



## NVS65SS

_*TTT!
*_



NVS65SS said:


> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICTURES OF THE 15X10 REVERSE ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES AND CLEANED THEM UP A LITTLE BIT BETTER. $600.00 OBO + BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. I AM ALSO WILLING TO TRADE THEM STRAIGHT ACROSS FOR A CLEAN SET OF ALL CHROME 3-WAY DAYTON KNOCK-OFFS, SMOOTH WITH THE EMBEDDED LOGO (NEW STYLE) OR A NICE CENTER CONSOLE FOR A 62' IMPALA. SEND ME YOUR PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE WORST ONE (FRONT SIDE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BACK SIDE)


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> FOR SALE!!!
> Set of 5
> 13x7 rev 72 Spoke 3x gold
> Og prestamp dayton's
> All hubs stamped 225c
> 4 wheels are show including gold quality and wrapped in nos firestone fr380's 155/80/13ww
> The 5th was used on a booty kit so gold shows wear/slight fading however no rust or curbage & chrome dish, ss spoke's are practicly flawless for there age.
> $2500 Shipped
> Paypal accepted
> Will consider serious offers
> Pm for more info
> Thx!


*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Bart

ok i have had this spare for a long time, but decided to sell it, shit if i use it il probably just give it a nice curb check like i did to the other ones. anyway its a real clean dayton dating back to 1993, 13in., no loose spokes, no leaking, the gold is clean but there is some of that green build up on it( im guessing calcium???), extremely light, looks like tiny little specs, not noticeable from a foot away, but if your 6inches away from the rim you might see it, maybe comes off, but i wouldnt used any chemicals on gold. I would give the rim a 9 out of 10, would rather sell locally so the buyer can see whats up. askin $250


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> ok i have had this spare for a long time, but decided to sell it, shit if i use it il probably just give it a nice curb check like i did to the other ones. anyway its a real clean dayton dating back to 1993, 13in., no loose spokes, no leaking, the gold is clean but there is some of that green build up on it( im guessing calcium???), extremely light, looks like tiny little specs, not noticeable from a foot away, but if your 6inches away from the rim you might see it, maybe comes off, but i wouldnt used any chemicals on gold. I would give the rim a 9 out of 10, would rather sell locally so the buyer can see whats up. askin $250


would consider a partial trade for black porcelain dayton chips with gold lettering and eagle.


----------



## 1962MorrisMinor

NVS65SS said:


> I have a set of all chrome 72 spoke 15x10 Daytons homie. Hit me up if you're interested. They need a little work for there age but they will look good.


Any pics or price? I am interested, if you still have them. Reply if you still have them.


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

Im lookin for 1 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke dayton if anyone has one hit me up with a pm thanks


----------



## CADILLAC D

*FOR SALE...DAYTON KNOCK OFFS....$160 SHIPPED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Bart said:


> ok i have had this spare for a long time, but decided to sell it, shit if i use it il probably just give it a nice curb check like i did to the other ones. anyway its a real clean dayton dating back to 1993, 13in., no loose spokes, no leaking, the gold is clean but there is some of that green build up on it( im guessing calcium???), extremely light, looks like tiny little specs, not noticeable from a foot away, but if your 6inches away from the rim you might see it, maybe comes off, but i wouldnt used any chemicals on gold. I would give the rim a 9 out of 10, would rather sell locally so the buyer can see whats up. askin $250


Ive got one of these also asking $225 shipped
pm thx


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> ok i have had this spare for a long time, but decided to sell it, shit if i use it il probably just give it a nice curb check like i did to the other ones. anyway its a real clean dayton dating back to 1993, 13in., no loose spokes, no leaking, the gold is clean but there is some of that green build up on it( im guessing calcium???), extremely light, looks like tiny little specs, not noticeable from a foot away, but if your 6inches away from the rim you might see it, maybe comes off, but i wouldnt used any chemicals on gold. I would give the rim a 9 out of 10, would rather sell locally so the buyer can see whats up. askin $250


SOLD!!! .


----------



## Padilla 505

88 chrome Daytons daily drivers 400


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Big joe 979

Padilla 505 said:


> 88 chrome Daytons daily drivers 400
> View attachment 554186



More pics


----------



## Bart

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 554241


damn dogg thats a dayton army right thurr.. :shocked:


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## 62ssrag

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 554352
> View attachment 554351


HOT DAM!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 554352
> View attachment 554351


Nice pm me price ill pay ship
thx


----------



## green snake

u steel got thos ims what its the size


----------



## samandrew

*which is better then between the honda activa and tvs scooty*

some one suggest me which is better between Honda activa and tvs scooty.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:uh:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$

Padilla 505 said:


> 88 chrome Daytons daily drivers 400
> View attachment 554186


Pm your number


----------



## Goofee_510

15x8.0 72 spoke daytons Clean for 1992


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 554352
> View attachment 554351



Wats the price on these n do u have all 4 or just the 2


----------



## Padilla 505

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Wats the price on these n do u have all 4 or just the 2[/QUOTE Sorry Homie they went to Texas Skim pick them up ill i have left 13x7 chrome 72 daily and 88 chrome daily and a set of 15x10 72 chrome and set triple gold Roadster


----------



## blue thunder

Padilla 505 said:


> poppa68_KI_4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wats the price on these n do u have all 4 or just the 2[/QUOTE Sorry Homie they went to Texas Skim pick them up ill i have left 13x7 chrome 72 daily and 88 chrome daily and a set of 15x10 72 chrome and set triple gold Roadster
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the 15x10?
Click to expand...


----------



## Padilla 505

blue thunder said:


> Padilla 505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the 15x10?
> 
> 
> 
> 450 you pay shipping
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

72 SPOKES DAYTON REBUILT WHEELS AND KNOCK OFFS


----------



## chosen one

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 SPOKES DAYTON REBUILT WHEELS AND KNOCK OFFS


 HOW MUCH


----------



## 585960

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 SPOKES DAYTON REBUILT WHEELS AND KNOCK OFFS


Ho much pm price


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

chosen one said:


> HOW MUCH





585960 said:


> Ho much pm price


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> gotta cleean seta prestamp 14" 72's
> no curbs no rust no ko's or adapter's
> Brand new Hankook 175/70/14ww
> $1300 Plus ship
> Pm if interested
> Thx
> View attachment 540051


TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 SPOKES DAYTON REBUILT WHEELS AND KNOCK OFFS


X3 How much? 14's? Did Dayton do the rebuild?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 SPOKES DAYTON REBUILT WHEELS AND KNOCK OFFS


$1200 wheels plus $350 for the knock offs


----------



## Rubencito

Padilla 505 said:


> blue thunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 450 you pay shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ANy pics???
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1650.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new














pic when charlie was making them














pm me if interested I wont be able to get them up until I get to the shop on the weekend


----------



## SELF MADE

Damn those lookin good !


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> gotta cleean seta prestamp 14" 72's
> no curbs no rust no ko's or adapter's
> Brand new Hankook 175/70/14ww
> $1300 Plus ship
> Pm if interested
> Thx
> View attachment 540051


SALE PENDING!!

TTT


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

USED*72 SPOKE DAYTON AND CORNELLS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1650.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic when charlie was making them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if interested I wont be able to get them up until I get to the shop on the weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976

[h=5]14x7 100 spoke Daytons all stamped and numbered no dings or curb rash just rims no adapters or KO's only way to get them nicer then these is to buy them new

1200 obo plus shipping[/h]


----------



## Mr Gee

Just picked up a set of all Gold 88 spoke stamped daytons in pretty decent shape. Who restores these wheels?


----------



## Bart

2 sets of dayton knockoffs. New Dogears with recess $280 shipped used 3 way square tip not pointy, Also recessed $220 shipped excellent condition shoot me your number for pics.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Mr Gee said:


> Just picked up a set of all Gold 88 spoke stamped daytons in pretty decent shape. Who restores these wheels?


Call wwk


----------



## Mr Gee

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Call wwk


THanks Roadstar!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Word homie


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO

Padilla 505 said:


> poppa68_KI_4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wats the price on these n do u have all 4 or just the 2[/QUOTE Sorry Homie they went to Texas Skim pick them up ill i have left 13x7 chrome 72 daily and 88 chrome daily and a set of 15x10 72 chrome and set triple gold Roadster
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of 72 n 88 spokes
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

750 or best offer need these gone!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looking for super clean set of 13" 72 spoke deep dish Dayton's with or without tires and accessories. All chrome or chrome with gold nips. Cashmoney up to $1500 depending on what you have, shipping, etc. needing a set of 4 or 5. If your not local to the chicago/milwaukee/detroit area then must have PayPal and be willing to ship.


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> 2 sets of dayton knockoffs. New Dogears with recess $280 shipped used 3 way square tip not pointy, Also recessed $220 shipped excellent condition shoot me your number for pics.


Dog ears sold. 3 ways still available


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

I have some dayton spinners for sale. 3 CHROME TWO BAR ROUND EAR FLUTED dayton spinners TWO SPINNERS HAVE BENT EARS, also 2 GOLD TWO BARS FLUTED , ONE REALLY CLEAN GOLD TWO BAR for sale. i'll try to get pics up later.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

also I have a set of 4 used plastic blue dayton chips.


----------



## blue thunder

How much for the blue Dayton chips?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

i do
i have some o.t.d z


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

drasticlolo said:


> Anyone have o.t.d adapters


me..


----------



## aztecsef1

Bart said:


> 2 sets of dayton knockoffs. New Dogears with recess $280 shipped used 3 way square tip not pointy, Also recessed $220 shipped excellent condition shoot me your number for pics.


Can I get pics of square tip 3 ways on pm sent


----------



## Bart

I will be at da majestic picnic tomorow if anyone wants da 3ear swept dayton kos


----------



## Robert =woody65=

CadillacRoyalty said:


> also I have a set of 4 used plastic blue dayton chips.


Send me pics pls


----------



## BIGTONY

Pair of 14x7 rev all chrome 100 spokes stamped 225A on rear of hub non stamped on front super clean low miles been in storage 10 plus years $400 plus shipping or trade for 13x7 100 spoke stamped on hub with flag and serial # must be as clean PM ME


----------



## gabeloc74

scooby said:


> 13's gold center 72 spoke no knock offs or adaptors $450 plus shipping


Got a badass schwinn ill trade hit me up for pics 575 496 4715


----------



## Afterlife

Looking for 13s 72 spoke all gold. Sent me pm...


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Looking for 1 all chrome 72 spoke stamped Dayton on the hub. Thanks


----------



## BIGTONY

BIGTONY said:


> View attachment 591475
> 
> Pair of 14x7 rev all chrome 100 spokes stamped 225A on rear of hub non stamped on front super clean low miles been in storage 10 plus years $400 plus shipping or trade for 13x7 100 spoke stamped on hub with flag and serial # must be as clean PM ME


TTT


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ

LOOKING FOR 13X7 CHROME DAYTON 88 SPOKES SOCAL THANKS PM NO CHINAS


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CROOKED WAYZ said:


> LOOKING FOR 13X7 CHROME DAYTON 88 SPOKES SOCAL THANKS PM NO CHINAS


Got 2 sets ready to go, pm me for more info.


----------



## RicardoTorres509

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got 2 sets ready to go, pm me for more info.


Pm sent


----------



## Blue94cady

Have a set 14x7 9 out 10 dayton on 175/70/14 like new tired make a ofer







no ko wheels and tires only


----------



## Blue94cady

Blue94cady said:


> Have a set 14x7 9 out 10 dayton on 175/70/14 like new tired make a ofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ko wheels and tires only


Not the tires on the pic thin ww now


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Blue94cady said:


> Not the tires on the pic thin ww now


post new pic


----------



## Blue94cady

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> post new pic


There not clean in that pic but thats the only pic i have now on my cell


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wats up shaggy? shoot me an idea of wat you looking for bro. really want some gold 1's. u member. hook me up with some. 


gold nips and hub or just gold spokes, either way. just think the 68 needs some gold to set off the color.


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> 2 sets of dayton knockoffs. New Dogears with recess $280 shipped used 3 way square tip not pointy, Also recessed $220 shipped excellent condition shoot me your number for pics.


I still have the 3 way swept square tips available


----------



## Bart

Bart said:


> I still have the 3 way swept square tips available


These are sold. Thanks


----------



## 898949

Selling used Daytons 88 spoke stamped inside hub 225C. Gold nips an i have the gold 3 wing knockoffs which i need to clean up but are dinged on the wings from use of lead hammers. The rims do have marks from the lead hammer as well an one rim has curb rash. They were used on a daily driver so need more of a cleaning between the spokes. Had them in storage an need to make room. Tires are used an not much tread on them,i can take them off you like or leave them on,up to you. Theres no adapters included. Asking $800 shipped to anywhere in the U.S.... 


Hit me up if interested!


----------



## 1BADLAC

View attachment 595300
View attachment 595301
View attachment 595302
Got theses 2 88 spoke deez have some curb rash but besides that all the spokes and hub look real good
View attachment 595299
they 13x7


----------



## blue thunder

Purchased some 15x10 from Padilla 505. Just want to let everyone know that this guy is super legit. Transaction went through smooth and I got my D's super fast. Wheels are just as described. I will definitely buy wheels from him again. Thanks again Padilla 505.


----------



## Padilla 505

blue thunder said:


> Purchased some 15x10 from Padilla 505. Just want to let everyone know that this guy is super legit. Transaction went through smooth and I got my D's super fast. Wheels are just as described. I will definitely buy wheels from him again. Thanks again Padilla 505.


IM glad they got there safe and sound Homie got a set of 15x10 triple gold and those center gold let me know when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## Samjean0324

Looking for all chrome Daytons 24" at a good price


----------



## down79

anyone know where i can get these knockoffs???


Blue94cady said:


> Have a set 14x7 9 out 10 dayton on 175/70/14 like new tired make a ofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ko wheels and tires only


----------



## CustomMachines

http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/wheels/octagonkocapemblogo.php ??

not sure whats up with the gold tho, i contacted them about a year n a half ago and they told me this


> I no longer offer gold plating, We only offer chrome at this time


but this suggests they do..
http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/images/decorative_plating.jpg


----------



## 53trokita

down79 said:


> anyone know where i can get these knockoffs???


He has some gold hex but not sure if it's those exact one's



Padilla 505 said:


> Have set of gold hextagon Dayton knock off 100 bucks shipped pm your number and ill text you pics


----------



## King Of Rimz

I have these 15x7 72 spoke Dayton's $500 plus shipping 8.5 out of 10. Chrome is clean, need a good cleaning. SOLD
























Tire size is 205/50/15 look alright. Prefer to sell local, but will ship


----------



## vintage1976

vintage1976 said:


> *14x7 100 spoke Daytons all stamped and numbered no dings or curb rash just rims no adapters or KO's only way to get them nicer then these is to buy them new
> 
> 1200 obo plus shipping*


1000 plus shipping


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I have a set of *used* smooth gold sharkfin daytons, and also a set of *used* gold 10sided dayton bullets..

$100 shipped per set.... 6417508451 txt for pics...


----------



## RO68RAG

Ttt


----------



## elsylient

4-14x7 center gold Stamp Daytons,100 spokes,tirees no good ,,no adaptors or knockoffs
They are not perfect but still look good, good to cruise on
Ill take $850.00/obo or trade


----------



## Blue94cady

Blue94cady said:


> Have a set 14x7 9 out 10 dayton on 175/70/14 like new tired make a ofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ko wheels and tires only


SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## shystie69

vintage1976 said:


> 1000 plus shipping


Good LUck!!!


----------



## RO68RAG

vintage1976 said:


> 1000 plus shipping


LET ME HAVE THEM bRO!:naughty:


----------



## shystie69

RO68RAG said:


> LET ME HAVE THEM bRO!:naughty:


RO hook up :h5:


----------



## indyzmosthated

Blue94cady said:


> SOLD!!!!!!


Going to look good on the tc


----------



## Pøkey

Do you still have 'em? If they're in as good of shape as you say they are I'll take them. 

PM me if you do...


----------



## Pøkey

vintage1976 said:


> 1000 plus shipping


Sorry, these ones...


----------



## Blue94cady

Looking for one clean 13 88 dayton All chrome


----------



## RO68RAG

Looking for 1 all chrome 13X7 72 spoke stamped Dayton on the hub. Thanks


----------



## El Callejero

Looking for clean center gold 13's & KO's Not sure 72's,88's,100's............What's out there?


----------



## CADILLAC D

*BRAND NEW NEVER USED DAYTON KNOCK OFFS....PM ME IF INTERESTED....PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## Sinkatta

*15x10 & 15x8 daytons*

do you have a set of one or both 15x10 & 15x8? if so contact me maybe we can do buisness. Mark here In SAN ANTONIO TX. 2103853350


----------



## FREAKY TALES

El Callejero said:


> Looking for clean center gold 13's & KO's Not sure 72's,88's,100's............What's out there?


I have a set if restored center gold 72s and 88s available. 2400 with gold dog ear dome kos.


----------



## vouges17

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a set if restored center gold 72s and 88s available. 2400 with gold dog ear dome kos.


are they serial # stamped?


----------



## Sinkatta

*15x8 daytons*

im interested in your daytons if you still have them. Mark 2103853350


----------



## FREAKY TALES

vouges17 said:


> are they serial # stamped?


Prestamped caballero.


----------



## MAD MIKE

Anyone 14''s with tires 4 sale willing to ship?


----------



## exotic rider

:nicoderm:


----------



## elsylient

4-14x7 center gold Stamp Daytons,100 spokes,tirees no good ,,no adaptors or knockoffs
They are not perfect but still look good, good to cruise on
Ill take $850.00/obo or trade-_____-----NEW PRICE TO SELL OR TRADE $700.00


----------



## CuZiN PauL

WTB: lookin for some 100 spoke all chrome d'z 13x7


----------



## Sinkatta

i want the 15x8s with or without knockoffs, lets do buisness. 2103853350


----------



## Sinkatta

Anyone have any 
15x8s daytons hit me 2103853350


----------



## Sinkatta

*15x8 daytons*

can anyone find some 15x8s please 2103853350 hit me


----------



## MOFOA

14X6 100 spoke stamped hub Daytons WITH KO's and Adapters AND good 175/70/14 Hancook tires.

Only spokes and hub have been painted blue--outer rim is still chrome. No curb rash. Just some minor marring from lead hammer use. Couple Knock Off's not in greatest condition but still decent for your daily. 

*$900* for COMPLETE set. *Pickup only *in Sacramento area. Will not ship. 

Call/text with questions as I won't check here often. 916.747.9501. Make an offer, what's the worst that can happen...


----------



## Sinkatta

anyone have any or can get some 15x8 daytons for me im ready to buy. 2103853350. reversed. serious


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

elsylient said:


> 4-14x7 center gold Stamp Daytons,100 spokes,tirees no good ,,no adaptors or knockoffs
> They are not perfect but still look good, good to cruise on
> Ill take $850.00/obo or trade-_____-----NEW PRICE TO SELL OR TRADE $700.00


100 spokes like Dre!


----------



## Sinkatta

homie im looking for some 15x8s bad but need all 4 if you can get all 4 im ready to buy. 2103853350


----------



## dirty dan

Look on eBay sag some last week on there


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CuZiN PauL said:


> WTB: lookin for some 100 spoke all chrome d'z 13x7


I can get some done, get at me on a pm


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MAD MIKE said:


> Anyone 14''s with tires 4 sale willing to ship?


I can get a set done. Get at me on a pm for more info.


----------



## GSCUSTOMS214

King Of Rimz said:


> I have these 15x7 72 spoke Dayton's $500 plus shipping 8.5 out of 10. Chrome is clean, need a good cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tire size is 205/50/15 look alright. Prefer to sell local, but will ship


Do u still have them Dayton 15x7? let me know Thanks homie


----------



## King Of Rimz

sorry bro, sold. forgot to come back and edit.


----------



## Juiced only

CuZiN PauL said:


> WTB: lookin for some 100 spoke all chrome d'z 13x7


I got 2 of them. The dish part is painted,but you can strip the paint off of them. They also have them bad ass *Uniroyal - Tiger Paw AWP II tires on them. 

$125.00 each dayton shipped *:thumbsup: paypal ready 

*
$SOLD$$$$$


*


----------



## GSCUSTOMS214

King Of Rimz said:


> sorry bro, sold. forgot to come back and edit.


 its cool Thanks let me know Homie


----------



## Blue94cady

Juiced only said:


> I got 2 of them. The dish part is painted,but you can strip the paint off of them. They also have them bad ass *Uniroyal - Tiger Paw AWP II tires on them.
> 
> $125.00 each dayton shipped *:thumbsup: paypal ready
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were do u live ? Or how much ship to 93635


----------



## Juiced only

Blue94cady said:


> Were do u live ? Or how much ship to 93635


Arkansas, $125.00 shipped per daytons,I got some og wires too,here a link to my new topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ons-sale-2x-og-wires-all-13x7-100-spokes.html :h5:


----------



## phx rider

got these 14" 72s decent Remington tires lots of tread knockoffs and adapters included 675$


----------



## 62ssrag

nice


----------



## phx rider

Ttt


----------



## low4ever

phx rider said:


> View attachment 609447
> got these 14" 72s decent Remington tires lots of tread knockoffs and adapters included 675$
> View attachment 609448


You got all 4?


----------



## phx rider

low4ever said:


> You got all 4?


Yessir


----------



## MOFOA

MOFOA said:


> 14X6 100 spoke stamped hub Daytons WITH KO's and Adapters AND good 175/70/14 Hancook tires.
> 
> Only spokes and hub have been painted blue--outer rim is still chrome. No curb rash. Just some minor marring from lead hammer use. Couple Knock Off's not in greatest condition but still decent for your daily.
> 
> *$900* for COMPLETE set. *Pickup only *in Sacramento area. Will not ship.
> 
> Call/text with questions as I won't check here often. 916.747.9501. Make an offer, what's the worst that can happen...
> 
> View attachment 607978
> View attachment 607979
> View attachment 607980




bump


----------



## Biscaynedenny

I have 9 outa ten 20" dz hex knock off chrome adapters 1000$ or trade for 13" or 14"s


----------



## low4ever

phx rider said:


> Yessir


What would you rate them out of 10?


----------



## elsylient

TTT


elsylient said:


> 4-14x7 center gold Stamp Daytons,100 spokes,tirees no good ,,no adaptors or knockoffs
> They are not perfect but still look good, good to cruise on
> Ill take $850.00/obo or trade-_____-----NEW PRICE TO SELL OR TRADE $700.00


----------



## cruisethewhip

Anybody have some 100 spoke daytons for sale prefer all 13x7 in street condition but cant be all curbed up


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

phx rider said:


> View attachment 609447
> got these 14" 72s decent Remington tires lots of tread knockoffs and adapters included 675$
> View attachment 609448










:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

cruisethewhip said:


> Anybody have some 100 spoke daytons for sale prefer all 13x7 in street condition but cant be all curbed up


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ons-sale-2x-og-wires-all-13x7-100-spokes.html


----------



## dirty dan

How much for the o g juiced only


----------



## NVS65SS

*TTT!

HERE ARE SOME UPDATED PICTURES OF THE 15X10 REVERSE ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BOXES AND CLEANED THEM UP A LITTLE BIT BETTER. $500.00 OBO + BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. I AM ALSO WILLING TO TRADE THEM STRAIGHT ACROSS FOR A CLEAN SET OF ALL CHROME 3-WAY DAYTON KNOCK-OFFS, SMOOTH WITH THE EMBEDDED LOGO (NEW STYLE) SEND ME YOUR PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.









*






















































































































THIS IS THE WORST ONE (FRONT SIDE)








(BACK SIDE)







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## 85scraper

wtb 16" standard center golds let me know whats out there!


----------



## MR.59

1 SET OF USED DAYTON 3 EARED ROUND TOPS, WORN OUT GOLD KNOCK OFFS . PERFECT TO REGOLD OR CHROME PLATE, NO BEAT ON ENDS
LET ME KNOW


----------



## NIMSTER64

phx rider said:


> View attachment 609447
> got these 14" 72s decent Remington tires lots of tread knockoffs and adapters included 675$
> View attachment 609448


do you have pics of all of them? any road rash or bent rims? and rust


----------



## exotic rider

MR.59 said:


> 1 SET OF USED DAYTON 3 EARED ROUND TOPS, WORN OUT GOLD KNOCK OFFS . PERFECT TO REGOLD OR CHROME PLATE, NO BEAT ON ENDS
> LET ME KNOW


HOW MUCH?:dunno:


----------



## setonwet

i have a full set of all gold zeniths . i think , the backs have round peg instead of v notch adapters . someone said they were roadstars . 
they dont have adapters or knock offs .. id prefer to buy some adapters &knock offs , but ill let em go for $800 , i can send em ups ..
hit me up if you have some adapters


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*RIMS ONLY*
14x7 prestamp og daytons 72 spoke
Wheels are not show quality nor perfect but a clean street set
$700
Og Dayton & Zenith KO's Available
Pm for more info or if interested
Thanks!


----------



## OCGdroopy

CLEAN 14's 100 spoke w/ tires looking to trade for 13's w/ tires located in orange county let me know


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> *RIMS ONLY*
> 14x7 prestamp og daytons 72 spoke
> Wheels are not show quality nor perfect but a clean street set
> $700
> Og Dayton & Zenith KO's Available
> Pm for more info or if interested
> Thanks!


----------



## capricesun

In the market for 13x7 Gold Centers w/tires shipped to MD. I will Paypal. Price cap $1500 plus shipping. PM what you have. Thank you


----------



## capricesun

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 510079
> 
> $1100 will do it.


This is a long shot. I'll take them if they are 13's and still for sale.


----------



## 85scraper

wtb 16" center gold standards,possibly all chrome if really nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

85scraper said:


> wtb 16" center gold standards,possibly all chrome if really nice


I got nos seta 16x8 rev gold centers
lmk


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

$700 Shipped


----------



## sanjo95116

85scraper said:


> wtb 16" center gold standards,possibly all chrome if really nice


I got a set of 15 inch chrome standard clean stamped Dayton and serial number


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

elsylient said:


> 4-14x7 center gold Stamp Daytons,100 spokes,tirees no good ,,no adaptors or knockoffs
> They are not perfect but still look good, good to cruise on
> Ill take $850.00/obo or trade-_____-----NEW PRICE TO SELL OR TRADE $700.00


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

phx rider said:


> View attachment 609447
> got these 14" 72s decent Remington tires lots of tread knockoffs and adapters included 675$
> View attachment 609448
> [/QUOTE
> 
> still got these?


----------



## capricesun

I got a set. Thanks for the response everyone who replied.


----------



## 85scraper

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I got nos seta 16x8 rev gold centers
> lmk


thanks homie but reversed wont work,they're going on a 95 fleetwood


----------



## 85scraper

sanjo95116 said:


> I got a set of 15 inch chrome standard clean stamped Dayton and serial number


i need 16's cuz i have a brand new set of vogues,thank you though


----------



## 62ssrag

BIGJOE619 said:


> phx rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 609447
> got these 14" 72s decent Remington tires lots of tread knockoffs and adapters included 675$
> View attachment 609448
> [/QUOTE
> 
> still got these?
> 
> 
> 
> Hit ROADSTARROBINSON he goyta nice set without tires.
Click to expand...


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

NEED ONE STAMPED 1372 MUST BE CLEAN PM ME A SHIPPED PRICE TO CLEVELAND OHIO 44144.... HAVE A LOOSE HUBBD ONE WAS GONNA GET FIXED BUT ID RATHER CUT IT FOR A BOOTY AND BUY A NEW ONE TO ROLL


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

Any single 14x7 rev 72 spoke wheels out there..pre stamped????


----------



## rollin 72 monte

i got this set of 17x9 daytons gold centers spokes are fading dishes look good tires are no good make offer there alil dirty im in the san fernando valley hit me up at 818-303-5853


----------



## bigskoobsz

how much shipped to 85017


sanjo95116 said:


> I got a set of 15 inch chrome standard clean stamped Dayton and serial number


----------



## down79

looking for some dayton adapters


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> NEED ONE STAMPED 1372 MUST BE CLEAN PM ME A SHIPPED PRICE TO CLEVELAND OHIO 44144.... HAVE A LOOSE HUBBD ONE WAS GONNA GET FIXED BUT ID RATHER CUT IT FOR A BOOTY AND BUY A NEW ONE TO ROLL


price?


----------



## streetrider

rollin 72 monte said:


> i got this set of 17x8 daytons gold centers spokes are fading dishes look good tires are no good make offer there alil dirty im in the san fernando valley hit me up at 818-303-5853
> 
> View attachment 621561
> 
> View attachment 621565


 You still got these? I want some for my C1500.... I really want some all chrome, but what's tha ticket?
And what kinda knock-offs you have...?


----------



## APACHERX3

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> NEED ONE STAMPED 1372 MUST BE CLEAN PM ME A SHIPPED PRICE TO CLEVELAND OHIO 44144.... HAVE A LOOSE HUBBD ONE WAS GONNA GET FIXED BUT ID RATHER CUT IT FOR A BOOTY AND BUY A NEW ONE TO ROLL


nice!


----------



## rollin 72 monte

streetrider said:


> You still got these? I want some for my C1500.... I really want some all chrome, but what's tha ticket?
> And what kinda knock-offs you have...?


pm sent


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Any single 14x7 rev 72 spoke wheels out there..pre stamped????


TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

[h=2]







WTB A 88 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTON 13INCH DEEP DISH.[/h]_







NEED A 13 INCH 88 SPOKE DAYTON ALL CHROME._ 
PLEASE PM ME OR TEXT ME, 786-312-5710.​


----------



## elsylient

14x7 100 spokes stamp on hub Center Gold.
no accessories just rims.. No Tires.
Not show quality,,but still look good
































the only floss








$$700.00 plus shipn


----------



## rollin 72 monte

rollin 72 monte said:


> i got this set of 17x9 daytons gold centers spokes are fading dishes look good tires are no good make offer there alil dirty im in the san fernando valley hit me up at 818-303-5853
> 
> View attachment 621561
> 
> View attachment 621565


SOLD


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

STILL NEED ONE STAMPED 1372 ALL CHROME
MUST BE SUPERRR CLEAN
THANKS


----------



## 80coupedeville

El sylient im interested .. in the 14×7 how much shipped to TX 77705


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

any one got any 2 way strait dayton knock offs with flags in the center if so me i have cash in hand


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $700 Shipped



TTT


----------



## 80coupedeville

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT


Is it for all 4 wat condition they in interested trying to get a good set for a daily driver


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

80coupedeville said:


> Is it for all 4 wat condition they in interested trying to get a good set for a daily driver


Yes.. that's for all 4 rims shipping included if your in the states 
"no accs" perfect street set or for your daily 
Pm sent.


----------



## 85scraper

wtb 16" standards, chrome,gold,center golds. just looking for a clean set


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT


THESE DAYTON WHEELS ARE SOLD!!!


----------



## Nmdreemz505

How do i get a hold of u.


----------



## slo

rollin 72 monte said:


> i got this set of 17x9 daytons gold centers spokes are fading dishes look good tires are no good make offer there alil dirty im in the san fernando valley hit me up at 818-303-5853
> 
> View attachment 621561
> 
> View attachment 621565


spokes are faded?


----------



## cruisethewhip

WTB A CLEAN SET OF 13X7 DAYTONS.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

cruisethewhip said:


> WTB A CLEAN SET OF 13X7 DAYTONS.


Hit up sanjo94115 on her he has a clean set $750


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

For sale Five Prestamped OG Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box. 

Im asking $1,100 Firm:










































































































Serious Buyers only. 

Send Me a PM if you're interested. 

Located in Houston. But if interested I'll be at the Mesa Super Show this month and can take wheels there.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^^^ Nice


----------



## CE4LIFE

no adapters or knock offs it does need new tires 72 Spokes $550


----------



## CE4LIFE

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

CE4LIFE said:


> no adapters or knock offs it does need new tires 72 Spokes $550


Location


----------



## CE4LIFE

Vacaville ca


----------



## CORMA65

_WTB A SET OF 14inch DAYTONS._


----------



## DRUID

*13/7 88 spoke chrome and gold Daytons with tires*

13/7 88 spoke chrome and gold Daytons with tires
Good tires and rims, rarely used.

Located in Norwalk, CA

I prefer local to not deal with shipping, but if you can arrange shipping I'll ship them out. $1,300.


----------



## low4ever

CE4LIFE said:


> no adapters or knock offs it does need new tires 72 Spokes $550


What size?


----------



## MR.LAC

:inout:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Looking for one or two 13" daytons just like this
88spoke gold hub, gold nipples....... prefer stamped.. but prestamped could work.. get at me 6417508451


----------



## FLEETWOODMIKE

*88 SPOKE GOLD CENTERS FOR SALE*

I have three 88 spoke gold centers for sale. I will sell seperate!


----------



## Blue94cady

FLEETWOODMIKE said:


> I have three 88 spoke gold centers for sale. I will sell seperate!


Pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FLEETWOODMIKE said:


> I have three 88 spoke gold centers for sale. I will sell seperate!


how much?


----------



## elsylient

tTtt still for sale


elsylient said:


> 14x7 100 spokes stamp on hub Center Gold.
> no accessories just rims.. No Tires.
> Not show quality,,but still look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only floss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$700.00 plus shipn


----------



## dirty dan

I have one clean 72,chrome Dayton pre stamped looking for trade for a 72 gold nipple gold hub Dayton hit me up for pics 432 940 4877


----------



## [email protected]

CORMA65 said:


> _WTB A SET OF 14inch DAYTONS._


ive got a all gold center brand new in box stamped set of D's....never mounted


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

[email protected] said:


> ive got a all gold center brand new in box stamped set of D's....never mounted


Fotos o no paso!


----------



## [email protected]

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fotos o no paso!


if you check out Las Vegas Craigslist in auto parts under dayton you can see them


----------



## exotic rider

[email protected] said:


> if you check out Las Vegas Craigslist in auto parts under dayton you can see them




BAD ASS


----------



## 85scraper

wtb 16" standards,gold or chrome


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## CE4LIFE

Ttt


----------



## kaos283

low4ever said:


> What size?


x2


----------



## kaos283

CE4LIFE said:


> no adapters or knock offs it does need new tires 72 Spokes $550


What size ? got pic of the back ?


----------



## Mr Cucho

capricesun said:


> This is a long shot. I'll take them if they are 13's and still for sale.


This are nice lookn clean !! U steel hav em pm if u !! N wud u shippn 2 Texas ?


----------



## GTColorado

Just picked up my first set of daytons there centrr golds how can i maintain cleaning the gold with out harming the gold what do you guys use????


----------



## CADILLAC D




----------



## Wicked Wayz

I have this brand new 2bar sharkfin dayton ko. Does have minor scratches. $45 shipped


----------



## CADILLAC D

*HAVE 2 13X7 72 SPOKE CHROME PRESTAMPED DAYTONS...CAN BE USED N CUT FOR A BOOTY KIT OR AS A SPARE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

CADILLAC D said:


> *HAVE 2 13X7 72 SPOKE CHROME PRESTAMPED DAYTONS...CAN BE USED N CUT FOR A BOOTY KIT OR AS A SPARE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price to 90250


----------



## CADILLAC D

*HAVE 2 13X7 72 SPOKE CHROME PRESTAMPED DAYTONS...CAN BE USED N CUT FOR A BOOTY KIT OR AS A SPARE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

post price:drama:


----------



## daddylac83

88s for sale or trade. Or if u have one looking to buy it. 13x7 gold nipps n gold spokes.


----------



## KURSED1

I'm looking for chrome 14" 72s? Prefer in So Cal


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

daddylac83 said:


> 88s for sale or trade. Or if u have one looking to buy it. 13x7 gold nipps n gold spokes.
> View attachment 635885


Try jesus on here aka FREAKY TALES he gets 88s all the time


----------



## CADILLAC D

*HAVE 2 13X7 72 SPOKE CHROME PRESTAMPED DAYTONS...CAN BE USED N CUT FOR A BOOTY KIT OR AS A SPARE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## CADILLAC D

*HAVE 2 13X7 72 SPOKE CHROME PRESTAMPED DAYTONS...CAN BE USED N CUT FOR A BOOTY KIT OR AS A SPARE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

BOUGHT NEW EURO DAYTON HEX AND THE COCKSUCKERS DONT FITREGULAR ADAPTERS LIKE THE OLD "NORMALLL DAYTON ONES DO"" WTFFF FUCKING BASTARDS MADE THE INSIDE WALL/THREADING THICKER SO IT LOOKS LIKE SAME DIAMETER BUT WONT THREAD ON I HAD LIKE 8 SETS OF DAYTON ADAPTERS SOLD THEM ALL AND NOW I FUCKIN NEED THEN IM PRETTY PIST AT THEM FUCKERS NOW,,, WHOS GOT SOME DAYTON ADAPTERS FOR SALE ???


----------



## APACHERX3

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> BOUGHT NEW EURO DAYTON HEX AND THE COCKSUCKERS DONT FITREGULAR ADAPTERS LIKE THE OLD "NORMALLL DAYTON ONES DO"" WTFFF FUCKING BASTARDS MADE THE INSIDE WALL/THREADING THICKER SO IT LOOKS LIKE SAME DIAMETER BUT WONT THREAD ON I HAD LIKE 8 SETS OF DAYTON ADAPTERS SOLD THEM ALL AND NOW I FUCKIN NEED THEN IM PRETTY PIST AT THEM FUCKERS NOW,,, WHOS GOT SOME DAYTON ADAPTERS FOR SALE ???


me


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

IMA JUST BORE THESE FUCKERS OUT ...DAYTON SAID THAT SHOULDNT BE THE CASE ALL NEW AND OLD SHOULD BE EXACTLY THE SAME WTF IS THIS SHIT THEY SOME FUCKIN BRUCE LEEROY MUSTA BEEN WORKIN THERE THAT DAY..ANYWAYS SUP NALDO!!


----------



## MR.59

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> IMA JUST BORE THESE FUCKERS OUT ...DAYTON SAID THAT SHOULDNT BE THE CASE ALL NEW AND OLD SHOULD BE EXACTLY THE SAME WTF IS THIS SHIT THEY SOME FUCKIN BRUCE LEEROY MUSTA BEEN WORKIN THERE THAT DAY..ANYWAYS SUP NALDO!!


good luck with that
i think they just box up what`s on the shelf, and send it. then don`t back it up. out 3 sets of wheels, i only had 1 correct set of knockoffs, 
the rest were 3rights, 1 lefts. or all rights, but marked right/ left on the boxes.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> BOUGHT NEW EURO DAYTON HEX AND THE COCKSUCKERS DONT FITREGULAR ADAPTERS LIKE THE OLD "NORMALLL DAYTON ONES DO"" WTFFF FUCKING BASTARDS MADE THE INSIDE WALL/THREADING THICKER SO IT LOOKS LIKE SAME DIAMETER BUT WONT THREAD ON I HAD LIKE 8 SETS OF DAYTON ADAPTERS SOLD THEM ALL AND NOW I FUCKIN NEED THEN IM PRETTY PIST AT THEM FUCKERS NOW,,, WHOS GOT SOME DAYTON ADAPTERS FOR SALE ???


I was told the threads were different from dayton adapters to china I had a friend lose a wheel because the threads were different


----------



## mac2lac

ttt


----------



## lone star

i have had issues in the past with dayton spinners not fitting non dayton adapters and vise versa.


----------



## dirty dan

Mine fit the china adapters fine haven't had any problems in the last 3 years


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

dirty dan said:


> Mine fit the china adapters fine haven't had any problems in the last 3 years


WHAT HE SAID A MILLION TIMES BUT I NEVER HAD THESE SOCALLED"RETROS"...WAKKK MANNNN WAKKK!! IMA STICK TO PRESTAMPED SHIT!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> i have had issues in the past with dayton spinners not fitting non dayton adapters and vise versa.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## MR.59

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> WHAT HE SAID A MILLION TIMES BUT I NEVER HAD THESE SOCALLED"RETROS"...WAKKK MANNNN WAKKK!! IMA STICK TO PRESTAMPED SHIT!


NOW YOUR TALKING!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL

anybody have any 72 spoke all chrome daytons 13x7 in cali i have a set but with gold spokes looking for all chrome maybe trade or just cash sent me a pm thanks


----------



## 62ssrag

pm sent im in OC


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

Trade for all chrome 72 spokes 13s. Rims only !!! ONLY ALL CHROME IN SAME CONDITION THANKS. 702-443-6991


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ELCHANGO206

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...triple-gold-pre-stamped-72-spoke-daytons.html


----------



## For Sale

I am looking for one 72 spoke 13x7 Dayton with gold spokes and nipples if anyone has one they want to get rid of.


----------



## SHINGO

I'm looking for only one. 72 spoke 13x7 Dayton gold nipples and gold habs
Do you have someone? I need your help.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^^ Gold habs.....you from Boston homie?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^^^ Gold habs.....you from Boston homie?


Looks like Japan lol :werd:


----------



## BluMagik7

Set of 72 spoke gold nipple gold hub 13"s with tires
700$
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3818772012.html


----------



## SHINGO

BluMagik7 said:


> Set of 72 spoke gold nipple gold hub 13"s with tires
> 700$
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3818772012.html


:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL

T~T~T


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> anybody have any 72 spoke all chrome daytons 13x7 in cali i have a set but with gold spokes looking for all chrome maybe trade or just cash sent me a pm thanks


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

im looking for 1 or 2 of the following:

13" 72 spoke gold nipples, gold hub prestamped is fine
13" 88 spoke gold nipples, gold hubb Prefer Stamped on hub but prestamped is ok...


call or txt if you have any 6417508451


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL

bump


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> T~T~T


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL

bump


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> anybody have any 72 spoke all chrome daytons 13x7 in cali i have a set but with gold spokes looking for all chrome maybe trade or just cash sent me a pm thanks


----------



## CADILLAC D

*HAVE 2 13X7 72 SPOKE CHROME PRESTAMPED DAYTONS...CAN BE USED N CUT FOR A BOOTY KIT OR AS A SPARE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## shystie69




----------



## bengiXxer1000

WANTED
Looking for 2 - 13x5.5 all chrome Dayton's. Number of spokes doesn't matter. Must be very clean. Hit me up, thanks.


----------



## Bart

BluMagik7 said:


> Set of 72 spoke gold nipple gold hub 13"s with tires
> 700$
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3818772012.html


Are those baby nipples?...


----------



## M3gaMiNd

Need 14x7 all chrome


----------



## IIMPALAA

Wtb 88 spoke chrome Dayton


----------



## Mr Gee

I will split up my 88 spokes if need be, stamped and serialed..need to be restored..$150 each


----------



## 85scraper

wtb 16" standard chrome or golds!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Looking for single 14x7 chrome 72 spoke txt for what u got 8178003278


----------



## IIMPALAA

IIMPALAA said:


> Wtb 88 spoke chrome Dayton


ANYONE?


----------



## 62ssrag

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3892670352.html


----------



## FREAKY TALES

IIMPALAA said:


> ANYONE?


I do. Pm me for more info


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dayton-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43bd4e61d9&vxp=mtr:thumbsup:




Mouse over image to zoom​






















































































_*Have one to sell? Sell it yourself*_


[h=1]D[/h]


----------



## SHINGO

I'm looking for a Dayton Eagle black metal chip. I ask you if you stay and who sell us.:worship:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Pm sent


----------



## 70 on 72s

.:Vato Loco:. said:


> Looking for single 14x7 chrome 72 spoke txt for what u got 8178003278


A that your number I have one


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

Looking for 14 inch 72 spokes w/ gold hubs or nipples. LMK


----------



## 84regal

Looking for 1 all gold center 13x7 72 spoke doesn't need to be perfect I just need a spare the set I got now are real clean so if I could get 1 in the same shape that would be great but really just need a back up. Let me know a price shipped to 81005 colorado


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

I have these 14s tires don't come with the rims


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> I have these 14s tires don't come with the rims


I'm in Arizona I will not ship local pick up only . Message me if interested


----------



## 909monte88

I got 3 13" 88 spoke stamped Dayton's gold nipples and hubs I'm asking $200 each shipped in the lower 48 
hit me up if interested (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Looking for one 13x7x72 Ok condition chrome


----------



## Barba

*WTB...A SET OF DAYTON ADAPTERS FOR MY 59....ANY ONE HAVE A SET THEY WANT TO SELL??

THANKS
JB*


----------



## SHINGO

I'm looking for a . one 72 spoke stamped Dayton's gold nipples and hubs I ask you if you stay and who sell us.:bowrofl:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> I'm looking for a . one 72 spoke stamped Dayton's gold nipples and hubs I ask you if you stay and who sell us.:bowrofl:


HIT ME UP SHINGO, I GOT YOU.


----------



## implala66

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dayton-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43bd4e61d9&vxp=mtr:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse over image to zoom​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Have one to sell? Sell it yourself*_
> 
> ​
> 
> *D*


 wonder who bought them???? you can clearly see the hammer marks on the ears, and the seller was saying they where new, also you can get them brand new from Dayton almost at the same price.............................


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> wonder who bought them???? you can clearly see the hammer marks on the ears, and the seller was saying they where new, also you can get them brand new from Dayton almost at the same price.............................


LOOK BEAT UP, BUT ALSO SCOPE OUT THE SIZE OF THE ADAPTER OPENING? IS IT ME, OR DOES IT LOOK LIKE THE SIZE OF AN INDY CAR HUB?


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1

I have a set of all goldies datons for sale
3 are 72 spokes and 1 is 88 it was a replacement rim
two of the 72 spoke got excellent gold the other two can use some re golding all four tires are good. I don't have adapters. Im asking 600
plus the shipping im located in Az.
for info or pics hmu 6029084702


----------



## 62ssrag

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3892670352.html

Good streeters hold air knock offs are nice no bends.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Brand new with stickers on rims and tires 13x7 daytons with fr380s and brand new dayton adapter. Spinners are dayton as well 3000 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ho la!!


----------



## Bart

Right side ko $30


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Brand new with stickers on rims and tires 13x7 daytons with fr380s and brand new dayton adapter. Spinners are dayton as well 3000 shipped


:thumbsup: pics of the hubs?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: pics of the hubs?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


:thumbsup: good price bro


----------



## ryan7974

I'm looking for some center gold 13x7 72 spoke


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ryan7974 said:


> I'm looking for some center gold 13x7 72 spoke


Look no further, I got em. Hit me up on a pm for more info.


----------



## grumpy13

*dayton*

Have a set of gold Dayton knock offs all new where store for a long time never used I just put them on my adapters to take some pics..all gold is good minor light scratches from stacking on each other but show quality call me at 702 488 0740 200 obo


----------



## APACHERX3

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Brand new with stickers on rims and tires 13x7 daytons with fr380s and brand new dayton adapter. Spinners are dayton as well 3000 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ballin Rey


----------



## black1962impala

looking for gold daytons any combination just no gold dish (lip) text me please 408-630-0146


----------



## bonediggetie

In need of a set of show quality gold dogears cut for chips hit me up thanks


----------



## Mr Cucho

black1962impala said:


> looking for gold daytons any combination just no gold dish (lip) text me please 408-630-0146


Same here but don't mind if they all gold 14x7 !! Got this toys for trade !! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=685574&stc=1&d=1377196029http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=685575&stc=1&d=1377196029


----------



## El Enemigo

bonediggetie said:


> In need of a set of show quality gold dogears cut for chips hit me up thanks


I got a new set of chrome ones with blue chips


----------



## filipino guy

El Enemigo said:


> I got a new set of chrome ones with blue chips


how much do you want for them spinners?


----------



## grumpy13

*14 x 7 72 spokes dayton 75 bucks*

I have one rim pre stamp says made in the USA I drove on this rim holds air but has a curb rash on it so I was going to used it on a booty kit...needs a good cleaning hit me up at 702 488 0740 can ship


----------



## grumpy13

*14 x 7 72 spokes dayton 75 bucks*

Dayton hex n adapter


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/72-SPOKE-DA...t=Motors_Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item3cd4efba43:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Looking for Green Dayton Emblems,prefer Eagle,but will check out flags. Hit me up on a PM.


----------



## bullet one

Got some clean OG pre stamp chrome & gold nip & gold ko's with fr380 with 90% tread on fr380's...Dayton's Rims are real clean no rust,no curb rush, no leaks, chrome shines lik new.... OG Dayton's come with china adapter n ko's & Firestone FR380's $1400


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Lowrider19 said:


> Looking for Green Dayton Emblems,prefer Eagle,but will check out flags. Hit me up on a PM.


Look for uno malo in here, he's got a set of 5.


----------



## Lowrider19

Thanks!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

bullet one said:


> Got some clean OG pre stamp chrome & gold nip & gold ko's with fr380 with 90% tread on fr380's...Dayton's Rims are real clean no rust,no curb rush, no leaks, chrome shines lik new.... OG Dayton's come with china adapter n ko's & Firestone FR380's $1400


Nice set of whls bro!!


----------



## bullet one

FREAKY TALES said:


> Nice set of whls bro!!


Thanks homie


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I have one 14x7x100 chrome Dayton two spoks are little bend but not bad 120.00


----------



## bonediggetie

Any one have set of chrome adapters chevy 5lug like new


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Robert =woody65= said:


> I have one 14x7x100 chrome Dayton two spoks are little bend but not bad 120.00


i have one 14x7x100 Good condition, And one 14x7x72 with two spoks bend just a bit, both are chrome


----------



## 62ssrag

Robert =woody65= said:


> i have one 14x7x100 Good condition, And one 14x7x72 with two spoks bend just a bit, both are chrome


Pic of single 72 spoke daytons


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bonediggetie said:


> Any one have set of chrome adapters chevy 5lug like new


I do


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY

I got 2 sets of 14 x 7 100 spokes Like new. One set has had tires mounted on only and the other set has never had tires mounted. Both have chrome adapters.
Not sure if I'm going to run 3x or all center golds. Will sell both sets if the right offers come along.


----------



## asmith92506

*Info needed*



EASTBAYALLDAY said:


> View attachment 708257
> View attachment 708265
> 
> 
> I got 2 sets of 14 x 7 Like new. One set has had tires mounted on only and the other set has never had tires mounted. Both have chrome adapters.
> Not sure if I'm going to run 3x or all center golds. Will sell both sets if the right offer comes along.


Whats your phone number? Wanted to talk to you in regards to these rims.
Thankz


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82

Looking for a set of all gold 13x7 72 spoke not faded, pm me, once I find a set I will sell my set of gold center 72 spoke 13x7 thanks


----------



## Mr Cucho

EASTBAYALLDAY said:


> View attachment 708257
> View attachment 708265
> 
> 
> I got 2 sets of 14 x 7 100 spokes Like new. One set has had tires mounted on only and the other set has never had tires mounted. Both have chrome adapters.
> Not sure if I'm going to run 3x or all center golds. Will sell both sets if the right offers come along.


 Nice firme wheels homie they look sharp n clean !!! 
Got 2 luv that gold on em B-)


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I've got cherry seta 13x7 72s XLace Tripple Gold "Super Show" wheels w like new
Firestone 155/80/13ww
Pm if interested.


----------



## Gold86

I have a set of 13x7 72 spoked daytons goldmcenterds with gold spokes, hub, and nipples. Text 541-212-5730 if u are interested.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Anybody got 1 All gold 72 spoke pre stamp Dayton for sale?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

not for sale


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

bullet one said:


> Got some clean OG pre stamp chrome & gold nip & gold ko's with fr380 with 90% tread on fr380's...Dayton's Rims are real clean no rust,no curb rush, no leaks, chrome shines lik new.... OG Dayton's come with china adapter n ko's & Firestone FR380's $1400


 that$ a good deal br0~ pics of the tread on tire ??


----------



## Robert =woody65=

62ssrag said:


> Pic of single 72 spoke daytons


----------



## MR.59

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> View attachment 713402
> not for sale


THAT`S THE NEW DAYTON?


----------



## MR.59

EASTBAYALLDAY said:


> View attachment 708257
> View attachment 708265
> 
> 
> I got 2 sets of 14 x 7 100 spokes Like new. One set has had tires mounted on only and the other set has never had tires mounted. Both have chrome adapters.
> Not sure if I'm going to run 3x or all center golds. Will sell both sets if the right offers come along.


DAMN THAT`S NICE!


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I've got cherry seta 13x7 72s XLace Tripple Gold "Super Show" wheels w like new
> Firestone 155/80/13ww
> Pm if interested.


POST PICS!:thumbsup:
still got your adapters here,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## 53trokita

*15x8 Center Golds with tires for sale or trade*













































Almost new tires no curb checks or curb rash gold not faded

located in oklahoma City

Asking $900


SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## 53trokita

Will trade for 13x7 or 14x7 in same condition


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Clean


----------



## 53trokita

$700 for the 15x8 center gold daytons


----------



## implala66

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/4026689798.html


----------



## 53trokita

15x8 Daytons Sold


----------



## ryan7974

Need one deep 13" 72 any condition


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ryan7974 said:


> Need one deep 13" 72 any condition


I have one, pm me for info


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Set of 4 DAYTON 3 bar chrome knockoffs with smooth top. Set of 4, all are LEFT side and all new never mounted. $250 cash or trade. I will split up or sell just 1 or 2. $70 shipped for 1, $135 for 2. PayPal or m/o.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

FOR SALE: set of 13" All Chrome standard DAYTON wire wheels with the discontinued Cornell 155/80 13 whitewalls. Tires have about 100 miles on them and still have the knobs on them as shown. No issues, curb checks, peeling, etc. ready to bolt on and roll to a show. $1200 Local pickup outside Chicago or buyer pays shipping.


----------



## 62ssrag

yo i got a set of og chrome 13' 72 spoke daytons street condition with goodyear 175/80r13 tires have alot of tread. wheels only $600 or $850 with dayton three way gold swept and china adaptors pm me if interstead located in OC. nice for a hopper car. OG DAYTON.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> yo i got a set of og chrome 13' 72 spoke daytons street condition with goodyear 175/80r13 tires have alot of tread. wheels only $600 or $850 with dayton three way gold swept and china adaptors pm me if interstead located in OC. nice for a hopper car. OG DAYTON.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## surwestrider

EASTBAYALLDAY said:


> View attachment 708257
> View attachment 708265
> 
> 
> I got 2 sets of 14 x 7 100 spokes Like new. One set has had tires mounted on only and the other set has never had tires mounted. Both have chrome adapters.
> Not sure if I'm going to run 3x or all center golds. Will sell both sets if the right offers come along.


. Do you still have the center golds?


----------



## surwestrider

FLEETWOODMIKE said:


> I have three 88 spoke gold centers for sale. I will sell seperate!


Do you still have the center gold deez?


----------



## surwestrider

[email protected] said:


> ive got a all gold center brand new in box stamped set of D's....never mounted


Do you still have these wheels?


----------



## surwestrider

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> *RIMS ONLY*
> 14x7 prestamp og daytons 72 spoke
> Wheels are not show quality nor perfect but a clean street set
> $700
> Og Dayton & Zenith KO's Available
> Pm for more info or if interested
> Thanks!


Do you still have these 14" daytons?


----------



## surwestrider

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 554352
> View attachment 554351


Do you still have these center gold deez?


----------



## asmith92506

*..*



surwestrider said:


> Do you still have these center gold deez?


.....


----------



## Ant63ss

surwestrider said:


> Do you still have these center gold deez?


He still has them. He doesn't get on here very much. PM him if you're a serious buyer. Not gonna be cheap tho.


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> yo i got a set of og chrome 13' 72 spoke daytons street condition with goodyear 175/80r13 tires have alot of tread. wheels only $600 or $850 with dayton three way gold swept and china adaptors pm me if interstead located in OC. nice for a hopper car. OG DAYTON.


Sold to homie MEGAKRON. Thanx


----------



## MEGAKRON

62ssrag said:


> Sold to homie MEGAKRON. Thanx


Dope deal from 62ssrag. Thnks for tha hook up.


----------



## 62ssrag

MEGAKRON said:


> Dope deal from 62ssrag. Thnks for tha hook up.


Right on. Anyone looking for chips knock offs 14" Og daytons adaptors for supoer show in Vegas hit me up. If Your local in so cal area and got cash in hand hit me up. No paypal no shipping cash and carry.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

Sell your children and buy my ish 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...15x8-cragar-30-spokes-chrome-dayton-k-os.html


----------



## TANK*DOGG

daddylac83 said:


> 88s for sale or trade. Or if u have one looking to buy it. 13x7 gold nipps n gold spokes.
> View attachment 635885


How much?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## genuinechevy

I have a single 13x7 deep center gold in good cond. Good for spare no leaks wheel only will ship pm of you want pics ill txt. To you


----------



## genuinechevy

genuinechevy said:


> I have a single 13x7 deep center gold in good cond. Good for spare no leaks wheel only will ship pm of you want pics ill txt. To you


Forgot to mention its a 72 Dayton gold hub and nipples


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

SCORED THESE

AND ALREADY HAD 3 BARS I BOUGHT FOR 250 LAST SPRING,,JUST WAITING!!!


----------



## dirty dan

I have ob gold center 100 spoke dayton fir sale great for a booty kit


----------



## aztecsef1

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> SCORED THESE
> 
> AND ALREADY HAD 3 BARS I BOUGHT FOR 250 LAST SPRING,,JUST WAITING!!!



How much u want for them?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm looking to buy a set of all chrome or chrome/gold combination, 13" reverse offset 72 straight spokes. Tires and accessories don't matter, just looking for a show ready set.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

looking for a few singles:

13" 72 spoke all chrome gold nipples
13" 72 spoke gold hub gold nipples
13" 88spoke gold hub gold nipples 


lmk 6417508451


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

aztecsef1 said:


> How much u want for them?


KEEPING THEM FOR MY NEW BROWN REGAL DAILY,,BUT MAKE AN OFFER TO CHANGE MY MIND,,THEY DIRTY DONT HAVE TIME TO CLEAN THEM YET...


----------



## dirty dan

Genuine Chevy money sent


----------



## RED PASSION

GOT A SET OF 13X7 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKES O.G DAYTONS STAMPED 225C IN BACK HUB WITH O.G DAYTON SHARK FIN K.O NO CURB RASH ! FOR SALE $1200 LOCATE IN BALDWIN PARK. THEY ARE PRETTY CLEAN MAYBE A 8.5 . 818 335-3510


----------



## genuinechevy

genuinechevy said:


> Forgot to mention its a 72 Dayton gold hub and nipples


. 

SOLD


----------



## aztecsef1

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> KEEPING THEM FOR MY NEW BROWN REGAL DAILY,,BUT MAKE AN OFFER TO CHANGE MY MIND,,THEY DIRTY DONT HAVE TIME TO CLEAN THEM YET...


Pm sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

RED PASSION said:


> GOT A SET OF 13X7 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKES O.G DAYTONS STAMPED 225C IN BACK HUB WITH O.G DAYTON SHARK FIN K.O NO CURB RASH ! FOR SALE $1200 LOCATE IN BALDWIN PARK. THEY ARE PRETTY CLEAN MAYBE A 8.5 . 818 335-3510
> View attachment 870978










:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsef1

Anyone looking for a set of standards? 14x7 got a clean set of double stamped 100 spokes


----------



## Robert =woody65=

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm looking to buy a set of all chrome or chrome/gold combination, 13" reverse offset 72 straight spokes. Tires and accessories don't matter, just looking for a show ready set.


did you get the wheels yet?


----------



## STRYTLR

*13x7 all chrome w/2 bar k.o. & new 155/80/13's -- 1000.00 plus shipping*

4 13x7 chrome daytons (3 are 72 spoke 1 is 88 spoke)
4 5 lug (unilug) 5x4.75--5x4.50 adapters 
4 chrome 2 swept bar true dayton knockoffs
4 155/80/13 white wall tires NEW

1000.00 plus shipping from 32811 - pm if interested


----------



## CHICO305

AM LOOKING FOR ONE CENTER GOLD DAYTON 88 SPOKE LMK. 786-344-4646 AM IN MIAMI THANKS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Robert =woody65= said:


> did you get the wheels yet?


No sir, Im still on the hunt.


----------



## ryan7974

Looking for 1 13" 88's center gold


----------



## Robert =woody65=

cashmoneyspeed said:


> No sir, Im still on the hunt.


I have a set of 13x7x100 center gold with gold ko


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Robert =woody65= said:


> I have a set of 13x7x100 center gold with gold ko


post pictures of rims?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

FINALLY GOT TIME TO HALFASS CLEAN ONE OF THE CENTERGOLDS...


----------



## SICKONE

Robert =woody65= said:


> I have a set of 13x7x100 center gold with gold ko


pics,price?


----------



## 62ssrag

Anyone looking for a SHOW condition set of og daytons prestamp 72 spoke 14x7 and og dayton knock offs and og dayton 5 hole adaptors 5x 4.75"?? Hit me up. Located in OC got a few other sets also super nice street. Pm if interstead.


----------



## Lolohopper

post pix of that 14x7 set 72 spokes


----------



## 62ssrag

Lolohopper said:


> post pix of that 14x7 set 72 spokes


Pm sent.


----------



## laylo67

62ssrag said:


> Anyone looking for a SHOW condition set of og daytons prestamp 72 spoke 14x7 and og dayton knock offs and og dayton 5 hole adaptors 5x 4.75"?? Hit me up. Located in OC got a few other sets also super nice street. Pm if interstead.


PM a pic & $$$ for thm


----------



## regal ryda

15x8 72 spoke straight lace on 195/50 15 new tires (not a dayton K/O)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwoods

For sale 13x7 pre stamp. Rims only. Gold nipples and hub red front spokes black back spokes. 800$
Located in Tempe AZ would like to sell in AZ but if not buyer pays shipping.


----------



## shystie69

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 932626
> 
> For sale 13x7 pre stamp. Rims only. Gold nipples and hub red front spokes black back spokes. 800$
> Located in Tempe AZ would like to sell in AZ but if not buyer pays shipping.


 Nice wHEELS!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 932626
> 
> For sale 13x7 pre stamp. Rims only. Gold nipples and hub red front spokes black back spokes. 800$
> Located in Tempe AZ would like to sell in AZ but if not buyer pays shipping.










:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69




----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## Lots_a_lows

Making room in my storage unit and I'm getting rid of several sets of rims, tires and knockoffs. I have a set of 4 13" 72 spoke chrome pre stamped Daytons. I took a picture of the 2 that have some curb damage and they will all need tires. The other 2 are in good condition. They do *not* come with adapters or knockoffs. I am asking $650 or best offer buyer pays shipping. If seriously interested I can take additional pics may be the next day because I have to get to my storage, pm me and let me know what set of wheels you are interested in.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^NICE!!!


----------



## Lots_a_lows

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ^^^NICE!!!


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Making room in my storage unit and I'm getting rid of several sets of rims, tires and knockoffs. I have 2 13" 72 spoke gold(hub & nipples) & chrome pre stamped Daytons. They do *not* come with adapters or knockoffs. I am asking $350 or best offer buyer pays shipping. If seriously interested I can take additional pics, may be the next day because I have to get to my storage, pm me and let me know what set of wheels you are interested in.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Making room in my storage unit and I'm getting rid of several sets of rims, tires and knockoffs. I have 2 13" 88 spoke gold(hub & nipples) & chrome pre stamped Daytons. They do *not* come with adapters or knockoffs. I am asking $350 or best offer buyer pays shipping. If seriously interested I can take additional pics, may be the next day because I have to get to my storage, pm me and let me know what set of wheels you are interested in.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lots_a_lows said:


> Thanks Homie.


how's the gold plating on the nipples and hubs of the 2 13" 72's and 2 13" 88's??
let me know bro I'm interested

Thx


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Have a brand new set of 14x7 72 spoke all Chrome Og Daytons stamped "never mounted" if interested please PM me your number I will text more pictures

Thanks RR


----------



## GoodTimes317

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> FINALLY GOT TIME TO HALFASS CLEAN ONE OF THE CENTERGOLDS...


how much for the all golds?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

GoodTimes317 said:


> how much for the all golds?


I don't think there for sale he just got them
but don't quote me on that I could be wrong


----------



## Catalyzed

Also have this set with no tires. 14X7 72 spoke Dayton wire wheels. year: 1995. First wheel shown in the video was rebuilt by Freaky Tales and has never been mounted. $625.00


----------



## Lots_a_lows

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> how's the gold plating on the nipples and hubs of the 2 13" 72's and 2 13" 88's??
> let me know bro I'm interested
> 
> Thx


 I have to go look at them again and I'll let you know. Its snowing out here so I will try to make it to my storage tonight.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

NO FOR SALE CHARLIE :loco::boink:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

TTT DAYTONSONLYMOBB!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Have a brand new set of 14x7 72 spoke all Chrome Og Daytons stamped "never mounted" if interested please PM me your number I will text more pictures
> 
> Thanks RR


TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s

i have a set of 3 wing dayton






knockoffs asking 100 firm


----------



## exotic rider

Where you at?

Sent from my HTC ONE


----------



## Robert =woody65=

EL ESE 67 said:


> i have a set of 3 wing dayton
> View attachment 972945
> knockoffs asking 100 firm


can u send me pics


----------



## PAPER CHASER

EL ESE 67 said:


> i have a set of 3 wing dayton
> View attachment 972945
> knockoffs asking 100 firm


sent you a PM ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

EL ESE 67 said:


> i have a set of 3 wing dayton
> View attachment 972945
> knockoffs asking 100 firm


SOLD


----------



## 62ssrag

TACH]
Got 2 sets 14x7 72 spoke pm me located in OC


----------



## dirty_duece

Lots_a_lows said:


> Making room in my storage unit and I'm getting rid of several sets of rims, tires and knockoffs. I have 2 13" 72 spoke gold(hub & nipples) & chrome pre stamped Daytons. They do *not* come with adapters or knockoffs. I am asking $350 or best offer buyer pays shipping. If seriously interested I can take additional pics, may be the next day because I have to get to my storage, pm me and let me know what set of wheels you are interested in.
> 
> View attachment 933914
> View attachment 933922


do you still have these what condition arw they in if you do lmk


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 975505
> TACH]
> Got 2 sets 14x7 72 spoke pm me located in OC


Cleeeeean!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

TTT


----------



## backyard916

Nice wheels


----------



## CARDENAS240

Im looking for a set 13/7 daytons


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CARDENAS240 said:


> Im looking for a set 13/7 daytons


I got a set of all chrome. Send me a pm with your # and I'll text you pics and price.


----------



## hcat54

I've got a friend that is trying to sell real clean set of 13x7" 88 spokes... He's an old school cat that don't mess with the internets. Lol.
PM me and I'll shoot you his number if interested. Think he's asking $2k obo? But not sure, you'll have to hit him up.


----------



## warning

Dayton Style? Or Dayton


----------



## hcat54

warning said:


> Dayton Style? Or Dayton


He said they are real daytons that he bought new in the 90's. 
But to be honest bro, I personally wouldn't know because I'm not wheel geek. I could send you his info if you'd like to get more info. 
I've seen them in person and they look flawless.


----------



## Crash1964

Look like real Dayton's to me! I want them


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Og as fuck right there. .. dam how mush vic


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Og as fuck right there. .. dam how mush vic


$500


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Nice


----------



## genuinechevy

Not hating on youre hustle but doesnt dayton still sell these for $65-ish a piece?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

genuinechevy said:


> Not hating on youre hustle but doesnt dayton still sell these for $65-ish a piece?


Yup!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

I'm lookin for a set of 13s center gold or tripple gold stamped or pre stamped. Lmk


----------



## KERRBSS

hcat54 said:


> He said they are real daytons that he bought new in the 90's.
> But to be honest bro, I personally wouldn't know because I'm not wheel geek. I could send you his info if you'd like to get more info.
> I've seen them in person and they look flawless.


Stamped 225d there real deal


----------



## Sixtaillights

hcat54 said:


> I've got a friend that is trying to sell real clean set of 13x7" 88 spokes... He's an old school cat that don't mess with the internets. Lol.
> PM me and I'll shoot you his number if interested. Think he's asking $2k obo? But not sure, you'll have to hit him up.



Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## hcat54

Crash1964 said:


> Look like real Dayton's to me! I want them





KERRBSS said:


> Stamped 225d there real deal





Sixtaillights said:


> Very nice :thumbup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ghostsd13

for sale 13/7 72 spokes stamped 225c,new knockoffs,zenith 10 hole adapters.ASKING 1200.


----------



## hcat54

I know this is a rookie question but what does the 225c stamping mean? What other info is on these wheels is there besides the stamped logo on the hub or rim that indicates they are real Daytons?
Is there a topic on LIL that talks about this?


----------



## TYTE9D

hcat54 said:


> I know this is a rookie question but what does the 225c stamping mean? What other info is on these wheels is there besides the stamped logo on the hub or rim that indicates they are real Daytons?
> Is there a topic on LIL that talks about this?


Pretty sure there is a thread if you search.. Older Daytons had a 225a or 225c stamp inside hub.. Also Dayton nipples are always lined up.. I believe there are other ways to tell also..


----------



## 62ssrag

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Cleeeeean!!!


Thanx


----------



## lowtone74

U still got the all golds


----------



## hcat54

hcat54 said:


> I've got a friend that is trying to sell real clean set of 13x7" 88 spokes... He's an old school cat that don't mess with the internets. Lol.
> PM me and I'll shoot you his number if interested. Think he's asking $2k obo? But not sure, you'll have to hit him up.



*SOLD!*


----------



## Afterlife

I have 14x7 reverse 72 spoke and Looking to trade for 14x7 standard and of course 72 spoke. Sent me pm...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ghostsd13 said:


> for sale 13/7 72 spokes stamped 225c,new knockoffs,zenith 10 hole adapters.ASKING 1200.
> View attachment 1032289
> View attachment 1032297
> View attachment 1032305
> View attachment 1032313
> View attachment 1032321
> View attachment 1032329










:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looking for a single spoke 13" dayron 72 spkke


----------



## mac2lac

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:nicoderm:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I STILL NEED:
1 1372 ALL CHROME STAMPED HUB MUST BE MINT CONDITION
2 1372 ALL GOLD BUST BE SUPERCLEAN CONDITION
2 1372 ALL GOLD WITH GOOD CENTERS BARRELS CAN BE FADED
1 1388 ALL GOLD MUST BE SUPERCLEAN CONDITION
1 1472 ALL CHROME PRESTAMP VERY GOOD CONDITION
1 1372 ALL CHROME ROADSTER SERIES 3
THANKS...


----------



## tpimuncie

Whats a set of 15x8 worth 2 rims have minor curb damage


----------



## Blue94cady

How much u want ? I got a set of 14 from u some time back we met in woodland i was in a big reg


----------



## tpimuncie

Blue94cady said:


> How much u want ? I got a set of 14 from u some time back we met in woodland i was in a big reg


$650 lowest theyre clean og dayton kos let me know


----------



## 209impala

tpimuncie said:


> Whats a set of 15x8 worth 2 rims have minor curb damage


DAMN THOSE ARE OLD SCHOOL!! I AINT SEEN A FULDA TIRE IN MINUTE!! I WISH THEY WERE 17'SOR 18'S I'D GET EM FOR MY TRUCK.


----------



## tpimuncie

Buy them anyways homie ^


----------



## CADILLAC D

1 14X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON...$200 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY...PM ME FOR FASTER RESPONCE.


----------



## exotic rider

tpimuncie said:


> Buy them anyways homie ^


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Gold Dayton knock Offs for sale (JUST THE KNOCK OFFS). Need restoration. These are for serious Dayton lovers... a few bent ears and hammer marks. cost you about 150.00 to repair them. Im asking 75.00 for the knock offs. set of 4 ***THEY WILL NEED TO BE REPAIR TO LOOK GOOD BUT DO SCREW ON*** so if your lazy and dont care you can roll them as is.


----------



## tpimuncie

exotic rider said:


> HOW MUCH?


 *$600 firm clean as hell if anyone interested let me know with a pm before I go get some 195/60/15 white walls*


----------



## RO68RAG

817Lowrider said:


> Gold Dayton knock Offs for sale (JUST THE KNOCK OFFS). Need restoration. These are for serious Dayton lovers... a few bent ears and hammer marks. cost you about 150.00 to repair them. Im asking 75.00 for the knock offs. set of 4 ***THEY WILL NEED TO BE REPAIR TO LOOK GOOD BUT DO SCREW ON*** so if your lazy and dont care you can roll them as is.


 pm sent


----------



## slo

tpimuncie said:


> $650 lowest theyre clean og dayton kos let me know


 tight lemme know what shipping run


----------



## slo

817Lowrider said:


> Gold Dayton knock Offs for sale (JUST THE KNOCK OFFS). Need restoration. These are for serious Dayton lovers... a few bent ears and hammer marks. cost you about 150.00 to repair them. Im asking 75.00 for the knock offs. set of 4 ***THEY WILL NEED TO BE REPAIR TO LOOK GOOD BUT DO SCREW ON*** so if your lazy and dont care you can roll them as is.


pics of each them.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 909monte88

For sale 13x7 stamped Dayton's gold hub and spokes $1500 new tires 
Hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## tpimuncie

New 195/60/15s $1250 dayton adapters 5 on 4 3/4 dayton knock offs.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Dayton having a sale on 22's if anybody is interested.


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> For sale 13x7 stamped Dayton's gold hub and spokes $1500 new tires
> Hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125417
> View attachment 1125425
> 
> View attachment 1125433



SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## dirty_duece

tpimuncie said:


> New 195/60/15s $1250 dayton adapters 5 on 4 3/4 dayton knock offs.


Would you sell jus the spinners


----------



## Cheezy

Lookin to buy 13x7 all gold Daytons. thanks everyone!


----------



## Cheezy

can you send me pics and price? thanks 206 853-1493


----------



## Cheezy

buddy has all chrome daytons for sale with tires


----------



## Cheezy

streetrider said:


> You still got these? I want some for my C1500.... I really want some all chrome, but what's tha ticket?
> And what kinda knock-offs you have...?


 my buddy has 17x8 chrome daytons for sale


----------



## Cheezy

Ill have him send me pics


----------



## lakewood213

anyone have a set of the 2 bar straights with the embedded logo for sale? gotta be in good shape (no beat up ones)! hit me up with a price, thanks


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lakewood213 said:


> anyone have a set of the 2 bar straights with the embedded logo for sale? gotta be in good shape (no beat up ones)! hit me up with a price, thanks


I have a nos set
PM if interested


----------



## Jaysmooth

Have set 13' Chrome Dayton wheels with the stamp like New with the Dayton knock off.. 
No trades.. 1,800 firm


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

.Check EBAY a few sets on there new and used.


----------



## lakewood213

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have a nos set
> PM if interested


pm sent, thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Jaysmooth said:


> View attachment 1152378
> 
> 
> Have set 13' Chrome Dayton wheels with the stamp like New with the Dayton knock off..
> No trades.. 1,800 firm


----------



## vintage1976

Anyone interested in a set of brand new never mounted all golds? Rims only and they are 14x7 and 14x6 for the rear my brother has had them for almost 4 years now and wants to move them all rims are serial numbered and engraved

Pics coming shortly


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

here are some pictures of the all gold Daytons I am selling. they are brand new NEVER been mounted. they have been in their boxes for 4 years and this one has been in my show case at my shop for 4 years. I am looking to get $2750.00 or best reasonable offer. I can ship these anywhere on your dime. I have a set of used diamond knock offs with used adaptors that will go with these wheels as well. these wheels are located in Brantford Ontario Canada. feel free to call or pm me or text me at 519.865.3449 if you want any info on these wheels.


----------



## oldsoul

Sick!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EGGZ CUSTOM FAB said:


> here are some pictures of the all gold Daytons I am selling. they are brand new NEVER been mounted. they have been in their boxes for 4 years and this one has been in my show case at my shop for 4 years. I am looking to get $2750.00 or best reasonable offer. I can ship these anywhere on your dime. I have a set of used diamond knock offs with used adaptors that will go with these wheels as well. these wheels are located in Brantford Ontario Canada. feel free to call or pm me or text me at 519.865.3449 if you want any info on these wheels.










13s?


----------



## vintage1976

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> 13s?


14x7 and 14x6


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

sorry they are 14x6 and 14x7 




~DROPITLOW~ said:


> 13s?


----------



## CADILLAC D

14X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON... $200 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY...PM ME IF INTERESTED.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

LS93 said:


> Hey homie I was wondering if the wheel was still available ?


Are you asking about my all gold ones I have for sale? If so yes they are still for sale.


----------



## Mister.A.I

EGGZ CUSTOM FAB said:


> Are you asking about my all gold ones I have for sale? If so yes they are still for sale.


Please call me serious buyer money in hand 361-442-4600


----------



## 62ssrag

Looking for 1 n.o.s. All gold 72 spoke 14" only not 13" nor diffrent spoke count and yes gotta be og dayton please.


----------



## vintage1976

Mister.A.I said:


> Please call me serious buyer money in hand 361-442-4600


All golds have been sold


----------



## elblckcspr

Looking for some dayton adapters for a 92 lincoln towncar


----------



## MrMrFootball82

looking for a pair of daytons 13's all black with chrome nipples black or chrome knock offs


----------



## BIG-E 859

Lookin 4 D's 13x7 all chrome 88's


----------



## 62ssrag

Looking for 1 all gold 72 spoke new in box or near new. Og Dayton please


----------



## Born 2 Die

looking for all gold k.o`s or trade i got chrome hexz


----------



## FREAKY TALES

necluv said:


> Lookin 4 D's 13x7 all chrome 88's


I have a set. Send me a pm with your # pls


----------



## PFLATERO

How much shipped to 77429


----------



## Zeldar51

I have a bunch of brand new Dayton products for sale.. All of it is "NOS" that I have been hanging on to for long time....


----------



## Zeldar51

these 15x7 reverse direct bolt 70 spoke-gold spokes and nips.. Only removed from the boxes for picture purposes...1500 + shipping


----------



## Zeldar51

15x8 Reverse 72 spoke Dayton-Gold Hub,Nips and 2 bar.. Brand New Firestone Affinity Touring 205-70-15.. Tires are new, wheels are "NOS" 1996 model year..
Just pulled from the original boxes a few weeks ago.. These have never been installed


----------



## Zeldar51

2000 + shipping


----------



## Zeldar51

I have a few set's of these 24k Bullet knockoffs.. 325 + shipping per set


----------



## Zeldar51

I know you said you were looking for 14" 72 spoke but I wanted to show you these 15" that I have decided to let go of...The tires are new Firestone Affinity touring 205-70-15


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Cleeeeean Dzzz


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## jgraza17

Looking for chrome dayton 3 bar knock offs? Pm me price and pic. Thanks.


----------



## CADILLAC D

FOR SALE 1 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTON...SPOKES ARE TAPED UP RIM WAS GOING TO BE PAINTED..THE CHROME IS GOOD ON THE SPOKES... $100...PAYPAL READY...MESSAGE ME IF INTERESTED FOR QUICKER RESPONCE.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 62ssrag

Where is all the of og dayton at?


----------



## Mr Cucho

Here some OG DAYTOS 14x7 100spokes pre stamp 225a!! Full set or just rims comes with 3wing gold ko's & adapters bolt pattern 5/4.75 from 93 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1308281&stc=1&d=1404765245 wll post more pics of !!


----------



## GoldieBrougham

Whats up guys. I have a complete set of Real Dayton 15" centergolds 100 spokes for sale! All 4 centers are included as well as adapters. rims also have worn Vogue tires on them. Here they're are pictured on my 96' Fleetwood, THE CADI IS NOT FOR SALE... I'm asking 1200 for all 4 picked. Bakersfield, CA. Shoot me a text 6614779107, gotta sell ASAP. No lowball or BS offers either. Thanks


----------



## Mr Cucho

GoldieBrougham said:


> Whats up guys. I have a complete set of Real Dayton 15" centergolds 100 spokes for sale! All 4 centers are included as well as adapters. rims also have worn Vogue tires on them. Here they're are pictured on my 96' Fleetwood, THE CADI IS NOT FOR SALE... I'm asking 1200 for all 4 picked. Bakersfield, CA. Shoot me a text 6614779107, gotta sell ASAP. No lowball or BS offers either. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1308313


Qvo homie there's a Vato in here gos by 98blulincoln he was askn a few "?" i think he waned some 15's !!!! He's post it "wire wheels "


----------



## bigd408

U still got the rims? @goldiebrougham


----------



## Mr Cucho

Mr Cucho said:


> Here some OG DAYTOS 14x7 100spokes pre stamp 225A from 93 never been mounted !!!!! Full set or just rims comes with 3wing gold ko's & adapters bolt pattern 5/4.75 pm for more info thx !!!!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1308281&stc=1&d=1404765245 !!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1322850&stc=1&d=1405482485http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1322858&stc=1&d=1405482485


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3

Looking for a set or complete set of chrome 13" 72 spoke 5.5
Thanks


----------



## GoldieBrougham

Rims are still available guys. First $1200 cash takes them off my hands, and puts the new shoes on their ride! Text for best response time 6614779107, haven't had time to get on here to check responses sorry about that.


----------



## Level33

Mr Cucho said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1322850&stc=1&d=1405482485http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1322858&stc=1&d=1405482485


How much ?


----------



## johnnie65

NOS 13x5.5 Dayton 72spokes. Serialized on hub. Located in Fresno.


----------



## johnnie65

4 wheels $1800shipped/obo


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

I didn't know Dayton marked there wheels like this


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> I didn't know Dayton marked there wheels like this


Og Dayton skinny spoke n baby nipps


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Og Dayton skinny spoke n baby nipps


I never came across a Dayton wheel stamped like that


----------



## bonediggetie

brn2ridelo said:


> I never came across a Dayton wheel stamped like that


Did you buy them wheels? ? Those look like the 15x7 72spoke daytons that have be on craigslist for awhile


----------



## brn2ridelo

bonediggetie said:


> Did you buy them wheels? ? Those look like the 15x7 72spoke daytons that have be on craigslist for awhile


no but I did see them but I was considering buying them


----------



## CoupeDTS

Got these on ebay 14x7 100s w/china acc and hankooks


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1335370
> 
> View attachment 1335378
> 
> Got these on ebay 14x7 100s w/china acc and hankooks


 Insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels™ anything else is uncivilized.........


----------



## ryan7974

i need 13'' center gold 88 dayton's


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Looking for a clean set of Dayton Dog ear knock offs and a set of dayton adaptors. Also looking for a full set of either white, brown, root beer, tan or gold chips. Post what u got or PM me. Thanks


----------



## johnnie65

BIGJ77MC said:


> Looking for a clean set of Dayton Dog ear knock offs and a set of dayton adaptors. Also looking for a full set of either white, brown, root beer, tan or gold chips. Post what u got or PM me. Thanks



Got these NOS 72 spoke daytons 13x5.5


----------



## Mr Cucho

Mr Cucho said:


> Askn $3500 !!!! 14x7 Stll available buyer cudnt come up with the rest of they payment !!! Never been mounted flawness real clean set !!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1344770&stc=1&d=1406652289


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels™


----------



## BIGJ77MC

johnnie65 said:


> Got these NOS 72 spoke daytons 13x5.5
> 
> View attachment 1344762


Don't need wheels only k/o and adaptors


----------



## johnnie65

BIGJ77MC said:


> Don't need wheels only k/o and adaptors


Ok, read it wrong. This dude has set of chrome 5 lug and chrome dog ears NOS but wants like a G I think.


----------



## indyzmosthated

Anyone have a single nice chrome 13" 72 spoke straight lace for sale?


----------



## down79

180 shipped


----------



## gorila

pics?????


----------



## Mr Cucho

OG Dayton's 14x7 triple gold !!more pics prestamp 225A on back of hubs dated in 93 hit me up for more pics if u like !! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352002&stc=1&d=1407010614http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352010&stc=1&d=1407010614http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352018&stc=1&d=1407010614http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352026&stc=1&d=1407010614


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Looking for some clean 72 spoke 13" Daytons,preferably pre-stamped.


----------



## six 2

DAYTON MADE 100 SPOKES?......I DON'T THINK SO.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

They still do


----------



## Mr Cucho

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> They still do


X2 !!


----------



## Mr Cucho

six 2 said:


> DAYTON MADE 100 SPOKES?......I DON'T THINK SO.


Look at my rims homie OG Dayton's 100spokes !!! Stamp em everything at longest u don't know much about Dayton's !!!


----------



## Andybarber

Mr Cucho said:


> OG Dayton's 14x7 triple gold !!more pics prestamp 225A on back of hubs dated in 93 hit me up for more pics if u like !! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352002&stc=1&d=1407010614http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352010&stc=1&d=1407010614http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352018&stc=1&d=1407010614http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1352026&stc=1&d=1407010614


How much


----------



## inkera

They do..........I got a set for sale



six 2 said:


> DAYTON MADE 100 SPOKES?......I DON'T THINK SO.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Andybarber said:


> How much


$3800 for full set never been used as u can see on pics !!!just lil dusty n DW40 on em !!!


----------



## laylo67

tpimuncie said:


> New 195/60/15s $1250 dayton adapters 5 on 4 3/4 dayton knock offs.


u still hve these how bout jst evrythg but tires let me knw


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

100 spokes Homie


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## 62ssrag

Used set of 14x7, 72 spoke og daytons. Fresh silicon , checked out by and re tuned by zeus wire wheels.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice


----------



## My1963Impala

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1382690
> Used set of 14x7, 72 spoke og daytons. Fresh silicon , checked out by and re tuned by zeus wire wheels.


How much?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

88 Spoke daytons all gold faded and curbed would make good rebuilders. They roll true $400 shipped Hubs are clean in the back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## CAMARADAS65

Looking for a clean set of 72 spoke 13x7


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## CADILLAC D

For sale 72 spoke pre stampted Dayton...$120 shipped...PayPal ready...Pm me if interested


----------



## CADILLAC D

For sale...Chrome Dayton adapters... $250 shipped...PayPal ready...Pm me if interested.


----------



## King Of Rimz

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ytons-72-spoke-183a-stamped.html#post21117194


----------



## DJ63

2- 13x7 88 spoke triple gold stamped


----------



## 78 lincoln

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> I STILL GOT MY 13 88SPOKE ALL CHROMES~! MAKE OFFERS~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 where they at any pics?


----------



## Groc006

Anyone have 1 14x7 - 100spoke all chrome reversed Dayton for sale? That's in good shape, hit me up.


----------



## FreddieD

any fwd direct bolt on day tons for sale ?


----------



## For Sale

I need one 13x7, 72 spoke Dayton gold nipple and spoke anyone?


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL

13x7 72 spoke pe stamped daytons all chrome anybody have some for sale in the IE , LA, OC ,SD?????


----------



## dubeeious

I got a set of 80 spoke 13x7 Roadstars. All chrome absolutely no rust


----------



## dubeeious

More pictures


----------



## dubeeious

Check out my post


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

dubeeious said:


> I got a set of 80 spoke 13x7 Roadstars. All chrome absolutely no rust


I'll give you $40.01 shipped to the Bay Area.


----------



## scarygary

I NEED a complete set of 13x7 72s. Chrome or Gold. Paypal ready.


----------



## bonediggetie

scarygary said:


> I NEED a complete set of 13x7 72s. Chrome or Gold. Paypal ready.


How much gold?


----------



## scarygary

bonediggetie said:


> How much gold?


Doesn't matter.. Pm'd


----------



## FREAKY TALES

scarygary said:


> I NEED a complete set of 13x7 72s. Chrome or Gold. Paypal ready.


If it don't work out with my homie bones, hit me up and maybe I can help. Got all chrome and chrome gold combo.


----------



## chato83

APACHERX3 said:


> IF U AINT DIGGIN' THE 14"S I GOT THESE??????????????????


Still have these IM ME


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Looking for 13s with some type of gold combo. Lmk thanx


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looking for 13" 72 spokes with some gold. What's out there


----------



## second 2none eddie

looking for 1 14x7 all gold Daytons just Rim I have one heavily damage need a replacement


----------



## king debo

ISO 13X7 72 Spoke Daytons..Prefer all chrome, but can use some with gold too.. Thx


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

king debo said:


> ISO 13X7 72 Spoke Daytons..Prefer all chrome, but can use some with gold too.. Thx


Txt me 
406-590-3137


----------



## king debo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Txt me 406-590-3137


Text sent


----------



## locorider

Im looking for a RIGHT SIDE KO like the ones pictured
Must be new or in "like new" condition. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## dirty dan

Hit me up I got one 432 940 4877


----------



## garyb

I have some old inventory that is available :
72 spoke reverse 15x8 GOLD HUB SPOKE AND NIP ( wheels only ) new in box 275.00 each and I can get you the DAYTON caps / adapters etc.
CONTACT ME [email protected] or 937.438.0100


----------



## warrenmich

FS - 14X& STANDARD 72 Spoke gold center prestamp Daytons and brand new WW tires. NO KNOCKOFFS or ADAPTERS $700 Paypal ready, send as friend or pay fees.


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider

Looken for some 72s all chrome in southern Cali anybody have some?


----------



## lkojoe

Family Affair CC Rider said:


> Looken for some 72s all chrome in southern Cali anybody have some?


Hit up feaky tales on here


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider

How do I find him on here ikojoe?


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider

Never mind found him thanks


----------



## 62ssrag

Family Affair CC Rider said:


> Looken for some 72s all chrome in southern Cali anybody have some?


13"s or 14"s???


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider

62ssrag said:


> 13"s or 14"s???


Some13s


----------



## 13OZKAR

Family Affair CC Rider said:


> Some13s


i have some... and r380 tires i just posted... i hit u up on pm not to long ago, i live in moreno valley


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

13OZKAR said:


> i have some... and r380 tires i just posted... i hit u up on pm not to long ago, i live in moreno valley


Pics?


----------



## New Empire Prez.

I have a set of 17x8 all chrome 100 spoke stamped Daytons with 205 40 R17 tires if any one is interested


----------



## New Empire Prez.

Need help posting pics from my iPhone any suggestions?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

New Empire Prez. said:


> Need help posting pics from my iPhone any suggestions?


Txt me pics I'll post em
4065903137


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

New Empire Prez. said:


> Need help posting pics from my iPhone any suggestions?


Photobucket app


----------



## laylo67

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Photobucket app


Yep


----------



## King Of Rimz

In search of 1 OG Dayton 72 spoke 14 preferred but has to have the 183A stamped on the hub.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hey Rod there's one on eBay


----------



## dirty dan

Yep on e bay


----------



## cartel323

14x7 triple gold Daytons w used tires p175/75/r14 $1,000. rims and adapters only no KO's.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

New Empire Prez. said:


> Need help posting pics from my iPhone any suggestions?


Here you go?


----------



## New Empire Prez.

Good Looking out Roadstar.


----------



## New Empire Prez.

The Wheels are located in Ontario Cali. I'm asking 500.00 firm


----------



## dirty dan

Those are clean


----------



## CADDY92480

im looking for spare 13x7 all chrome straight 72 spoke dayton


----------



## Madd-Dogg

Looking for a decent set of all gold or gold centre 13x7 for a reasonable price show me what u got


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CADDY92480 said:


> im looking for spare 13x7 all chrome straight 72 spoke dayton


I have a few. Pm me to info


----------



## MIJO65

183a skinny spoke, baby nipples nice


----------



## APACHERX3

14x7 Gold centers good for street do have some flaw 700 shipped lower 48.Caps are mismatched Adapters included will need one tire.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## johnnie65

Got a set of 15x7 72 spokes complete w/adapters and Dogears.


----------



## APACHERX3

14x7 Gold backs Stamped on hub.....wide white walls adapters and China caps 1000 buyer pays shipping


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

IM LOOKING FOR ONE ALL GOLD 14X7 100 SPOKE DAYTON....IF ANYONE HAS ONE CALL ME AT 3055827677..THANX


----------



## pitbull166

Looking for all chrome 13×7 stamped daytons


----------



## aztecsef1

I got a set of 88s will let go for $1000 no kos dayton adapters though


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Got a set of 15x8 72 spokes stamped 225a. One wheel has loose spokes and won't hold air. $250 obo plus shipping.


----------



## jjarez79

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Here you go?


luv the way that looks on trucks...


----------



## 78 lincoln

all gold centers for sale 13's


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe

Looking for 13x7 72 spokes. chrome and/or gold doesnt matter much. With or without tires. Hit me up!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

nwa_fo_lyfe said:


> Looking for 13x7 72 spokes. chrome and/or gold doesnt matter much. With or without tires. Hit me up!


Have a new in box set Dayton stamped 
13x7 72 spoke 22 shipped


----------



## lone star

I got a gee and a half and I'm ready to spend it


----------



## shawntitan

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Have a new in box set Dayton stamped
> 13x7 72 spoke 22 shipped


Is that a complete set? What knockoffs?


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Have a new in box set Dayton stamped
> 13x7 72 spoke 22 shipped


22? Got any pics? Tires? New or Used?


----------



## dirty dan

78 lionlcion how much and pics


----------



## ryan7974

16" dayton's no adapters knockoffs $300 no shipping local pick up Indianapolis Indiana


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

shawntitan said:


> Is that a complete set? What knockoffs?


Yesir complete
Txt 
406-590-3137


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

nwa_fo_lyfe said:


> 22? Got any pics? Tires? New or Used?


Txt me I'll send pics 
406-590-3137


----------



## Madd-Dogg

78 lincoln said:


> all gold centers for sale 13's


Pics? Price?


----------



## King Of Rimz

$1600 plus shipping if anyone is interested. Rimz only.


----------



## King Of Rimz




----------



## 62ssrag

Fuck those are sick!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

King Of Rimz said:


>


Clean Rod real cleeeeeean!!!


----------



## johnnie65

15" 72's











14" 72's


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How much 14


----------



## dubeeious

I'm coming up on a set of 13x7 center gold daytons with great tires. Have 3 wing knock off and adapters off a regal. Condition is about high 8 low 9 out of 10. Let me know if interested.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Looking for 2 Street clean 100 spoke 13x7 daytons just rims only.....cash in hand


----------



## locs_650

HOW MUCH FOR THE 14's BRO ... 




johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1613170
> 
> 
> 
> 15" 72's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613178
> 
> 
> 
> 14" 72's


----------



## WGCMIKE

King Of Rimz said:


> $1600 plus shipping if anyone is interested. Rimz only.


do yah still have homie!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

dubeeious said:


> I'm coming up on a set of 13x7 center gold daytons with great tires. Have 3 wing knock off and adapters off a regal. Condition is about high 8 low 9 out of 10. Let me know if interested.


interested. how much ? can u send me pics


----------



## slo

APACHERX3 said:


> 14x7 Gold centers good for street do have some flaw 700 shipped lower 48.Caps are mismatched Adapters included will need one tire.


can you PM me the defects on the wheels...


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

Any interested on some 22" center gold stamped brand new Dayton's on tires never mounted will post pics tomorrow


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

''79blkmonte'' said:


> Any interested on some 22" center gold stamped brand new Dayton's on tires never mounted will post pics tomorrow


Pics & price
406-590-3137

Thanks!


----------



## MrMrFootball82

you just got them easy come easy go:inout:


''79blkmonte'' said:


> Any interested on some 22" center gold stamped brand new Dayton's on tires never mounted will post pics tomorrow


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

I know I hate to get rid of them but I really want some real Dayton 13x7 
I'll txt pics to get pics to u faster


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

How much and pics


----------



## MrMrFootball82

got cha


----------



## Lowridez

Any Dayton 13 or 14s singles out there for sale? 501.765.5993


----------



## johnnie65

I have a super clean set of 14x7 100 spoke Daytons. Comes with good 175/70r14 tires. No adapter or k/o. No rust. These have serial # on front of hub. 

Asking $1200obo..... Located inFresno, ca


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## 62ssrag

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1669153


----------



## johnnie65

62ssrag said:


> Nice 72's. I traded the classics for the hubs from homie. Thanx for the lead


Nice. Now u have what u need for 5 wheels. No problem bro.


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

price ????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Who's got a show ready set of 13" 72 spoke straight lace? With or without tires and accessories. Any combination of gold or chrome. Please PM only if you can get clear pics of the wheels you have and know how much cash money you want for them.


----------



## stormrider

I have a set of pre stamped 14x7 72 spokes clean 2 cast hubs 163 a and 2 225c 650.00 plus shipping


----------



## FREAKY TALES

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Who's got a show ready set of 13" 72 spoke straight lace? With or without tires and accessories. Any combination of gold or chrome. Please PM only if you can get clear pics of the wheels you have and know how much cash money you want for them.


Hit me up (818)201-4111


----------



## bossplaya813

I NEED ONE CHROME 14" PRE STAMPED DAYTON 100SPOKE


----------



## MrMrFootball82

nice set of D's there!!!!!


FREAKY TALES said:


> Hit me up (818)201-4111


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Looking for a show quality set of 14 72's chrome without accessories..


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Looking for a show quality set of 14 72's chrome without accessories..


I have a set with (2) 14x7s and (2) 14x6s 72 spk daytons all chrome.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a set with (2) 14x7s and (2) 14x6s 72 spk daytons all chrome.


Thanks bro looking for 14x7's..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Thanks bro looking for 14x7's..


P.m. sent


----------



## KERRBSS

All gold 20s, tires like brandnew asking $1200 or best. No knock offs no adaptors. Gold is real nice. Didn't notice any faded spots. One rim has a dent on the back side, see pic


----------



## scania63

Looking for 15x7 reverse 4x100 bolts on or knock off, alloy chrome. Have any, sent a pics please.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

scania63 said:


> Looking for 15x7 reverse 4x100 bolts on or knock off, alloy chrome. Have any, sent a pics please.


Got a set of 72 spk daytons in real clean cond. Unmolested. Send me a pm with a # and I'll send pics


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lumpsum

WTB SOME 18" ALL CHROME DAYTONS (PREFERABLY REVERSE) (954) 445-0692


----------



## mac2lac

Bump for the D's


----------



## regal ryda

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Still got these ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

regal ryda said:


> Still got these ?


Sorry brotha, I think I picked those up a while back  someone is rolling on them as all chrome daynas now


----------



## el_rubee

LOOKING FOR A COMPLETE SET OF 15X8 DAYTONS? LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE INTERESTED IN SELLING A CLEAN SET


----------



## davidlopez490

How much? ? ! !


----------



## FREAKY TALES

el_rubee said:


> LOOKING FOR A COMPLETE SET OF 15X8 DAYTONS? LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE INTERESTED IN SELLING A CLEAN SET


Hit me up (818)201-4111....Jesus


----------



## 62ssrag

14x7 chrome w/gold luxor knock offs, adaptors and remmington tires. Let do this!


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a set with (2) 14x7s and (2) 14x6s 72 spk daytons all chrome.


I know it's a long shot, you still got these??


----------



## stilldownivlife

all gold 72 spoke 13in pre stamps 

[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/181909419867?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
[/URL]Only 1 day left & they will be off 2 a new home......


http://www.ebay.com/itm/181909419867?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Any real all chrome Dayton 14 in wires 72/88spokes for sale in Texas though


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:nicoderm:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

Thought this page was dead???.....couldn't find it haahaha...I need a 13 72spoke center gold anyone???????


----------



## jjarez79

Would o.g tru spokes refurbished (14x7 reverse complete) for 13x7 88 spoke stamped daytons all chrome be a fair deal?


----------



## DanielDucati

jjarez79 said:


> Would o.g tru spokes refurbished (14x7 reverse complete) for 13x7 88 spoke stamped daytons all chrome be a fair deal?


 yes if the 88's are clean.....not if there 72's or 100's.....88's are keepers........there's plenty of 72's and 100's stamped daytons floating around..


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

for sale 20" Daytons reverse!!$1200.


----------



## MrMrFootball82




----------



## Robert =woody65=

:inout:


----------



## lil blaze

Looking for all chrome 14x7 72spoke cross lace


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lil blaze said:


> Looking for all chrome 14x7 72spoke cross lace


2300 complete set authentic Dayton wire wheels with chrome adapters and choice of knockoff if interested please shoot text or give me a call at 406-590-3137

Thanks RR


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lil blaze said:


> Looking for all chrome 14x7 72spoke cross lace


Also have triple gold straight lace and white spoke straight lace in stock ready to ship!!


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

Wtb 2 13x6 88 spoke all chrome daytons


----------



## dirty dan

Any one have a 72 chrome d for a
Sale


----------



## dirty dan

Any one have a 72 chrome d for a
Sale 432 940 4877


----------



## bigperro619

dirty dan said:


> Any one have a 72 chrome d for a
> Sale 432 940 4877


 i got one but the lip has a nick on it.


----------



## bigperro619

I got 3 wing OG dayton KOs. $400+shipped. paypal ready. I also have 13x7 72 spokes with some dings. Street car worthy. Ill be posting. Pics. And price in a few days, gotta take my 520s off. Hmu if interested


----------



## 3whlcmry

Pic of the 72 spoke


----------



## 62ssrag

Gotta 5 of these 14x7 og daytons. With accessories


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1823169
> 
> Gotta 5 of these 14x7 og daytons. With accessories


Price tag and location


----------



## Robert =woody65=

bigperro619 said:


> i got one but the lip has a nick on it.


pics


----------



## bigperro619

Robert =woody65= said:


> pics


$250


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have 1 dayton adapter for sale. left side. 5 lug


----------



## chevylo97

817Lowrider said:


> I have 1 dayton adapter for sale. left side. 5 lug


Looking for one like this.


----------



## 817Lowrider

chevylo97 said:


> Looking for one like this.


 what I got


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1

Looking for all Goldies of there's anything out there for sale


----------



## kingmadrigal

I have a set of 14x7 daytons for sale. Two hubs are peeling chrome. No adapters or knockoffs.


----------



## dirty dan

For sale gold 3 bar Dayton spinner good condition hit me up for pick s a total of 5 spinners not bent wings 432 940 4877


----------



## curiousdos

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a set with (2) 14x7s and (2) 14x6s 72 spk daytons all chrome.


How much shipped to Colorado 80910?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

curiousdos said:


> How much shipped to Colorado 80910?


Give me a call bro (818)201-4111


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1823169
> 
> Gotta 5 of these 14x7 og daytons. With accessories


Bump


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> Bump


Clean set


----------



## FUCQH8RS

Anyone got a set of two wing gold dayton knock offs for (Clean) Let me know Thanks!


----------



## johnnie65

Got a used set of OG porcelain chips. In good condition. $175 shipped.
















3 bar k/o $80 shipped. Has some hammer marks, 1 slight bent ear









Set of gold sharkfins. Need to be restored. Faded and has hammer marks. (Chips and 3bad swept sold)
$165 shipped.


----------



## bigperro619

3 bar Kos. $350


----------



## lone star

Just go on eBay u will find a bunch of overpriced garbage. 600/for shark fins that never sell. 150 for fake chips and 2 or 3 spinners still made by Dayton for 400,used.


----------



## lone star

Or..spend 2g on some redished bullshit w fake chips.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## freaker

13x7 all chrome 72 spokes??? Any available


----------



## lone star

freaker said:


> 13x7 all chrome 72 spokes??? Any available


Call dayton, unless u cool with fake shit.


----------



## freaker

lone star said:


> Call dayton, unless u cool with fake shit.


Damn it's that bad now?


----------



## smilez64

kingmadrigal said:


> I have a set of 14x7 daytons for sale. Two hubs are peeling chrome. No adapters or knockoffs.


How much for14x7 dz


----------



## Iderrick

kingmadrigal said:


> I have a set of 14x7 daytons for sale. Two hubs are peeling chrome. No adapters or knockoffs.



Price? Are you willing to ship?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Call dayton, unless u cool with fake shit.


Lmao. .


----------



## AirForceOne

Anybody ordered direct from Dayton recently? Curious to the turnaround time.


----------



## BIGJOE619

looking for a set 4 5 on 5 odt passenger car adapters


----------



## scrape'n-by

anyone with some 15x8 reverse that will ship


----------



## johnnie65

BIGJOE619 said:


> looking for a set 4 5 on 5 odt passenger car adapters



Sup bro, I have a set of OG Zenith 5x5 adapters. Heavy ones. Not sure if that works bro.


----------



## antsmith502

Stll got these


----------



## antsmith502

antsmith502 @ yahoo.com, I'll buy the 3


----------



## scarygary

Looking for a 15x10 Center gold 100 spoke. street condition or better.


----------



## Meatwhi$tle




----------



## MJ DOOM

How much would these 92 spoke Daytons go for?


----------



## l1lrob

got sum 100s 13x7 dz with adapter and kos


----------



## el_rubee

Look'n for a nice set or just wheels 14x7 daytons? thanks


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71

l1lrob said:


> got sum 100s 13x7 dz with adapter and kos


How much?


----------



## Silentdawg

Any green dayton chips for sale?


----------



## l1lrob

1800


----------



## 40oz.

Looking to buy a set of four 13x7 center gold 88 spoke straight laced.

I have 2 pairs new 14x7 100 spoke straight laced. 

first pair is double stamped center gold
second pair is double stamped triple gold (nipples, spokes, knockoffs)


----------



## For Sale

I am looking for a pair of 13x7 standard offset 72 spokes, just rims . PM me if you have anything


----------



## DrowzyxSP

Anyone got 13x7 chrome 100 spoke knockoff rims?
Need 4 rims and white wall tires


----------



## BIG E 602

I got a set of Kleen 14x7, 100 spokes with tires in phx


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

BIGG E how much for them any pics


----------



## BIG E 602

Sold


----------



## Superfly9c1

Still got the 14x7 gold centers?


----------



## scarygary

I need a single 13x7 Prestamped chrome 72. Wheel only. Paypal ready if you can ship to FL.


----------



## highliner

ISO right side Dayton dog ear Chrome ko asap


----------



## ghostsd13

15/8" 72 spoke black and white spokes bfgoodrich 225/50/15 ww tires...600.00+shipping...SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## King Of Rimz

817Lowrider said:


> what I got


What's the bolt pattern?


----------



## 73impala

Any chips for sale?


----------



## Catalyzed

14x7 Gold center 100 spoke Daytons and 13x7 72 spoke all chrome Daytons for sale.


----------



## Marty McFly

Catalyzed said:


> 14x7 Gold center 100 spoke Daytons and 13x7 72 spoke all chrome Daytons for sale.


How much for the 13s


----------



## Coca Pearl

Catalyzed said:


> 14x7 Gold center 100 spoke Daytons and 13x7 72 spoke all chrome Daytons for sale.


Post pix.....


----------



## pitboss

Looking for 1 14x7 72 spoke chrome. Dayton


----------



## Catalyzed

Marty McFly said:


> How much for the 13s


$1000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7-DI2zruAc&t=23s


----------



## Catalyzed

Catalyzed said:


> 14x7 Gold center 100 spoke Daytons and 13x7 72 spoke all chrome Daytons for sale.


14x7 gold centers sold!


----------



## basshead

Looking for 15 x10 5-4 1/2 who's got them


----------



## IMPALA863

Anyone have 2 prong straight golds?


----------



## Marty McFly

IMPALA863 said:


> Anyone have 2 prong straight golds?


:roflmao:


----------



## RagRidaAllDay

Nice


----------



## LIFESTYLEMANNY

I have only 2 super clean 15x10 original Daytons as you can see they are 72 spokes all chrome. These are from the early 90s i will find out for sure when i take off the tires. No curb rash whats so ever there is not even brake dust on the back hubs. They are both stamped 225A on the back hub. Asking $300 o.b.o im here in Stockton Calif. I think it would cost about $100 to shipp. Call me if you want more pics or have any more questions 818 335-3510 Thanks for looking.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

LIFESTYLEMANNY said:


> View attachment 1954969
> View attachment 1954977
> View attachment 1954985
> View attachment 1954993
> View attachment 1955001
> View attachment 1955009
> I have only 2 super clean 15x10 original Daytons as you can see they are 72 spokes all chrome. These are from the early 90s i will find out for sure when i take off the tires. No curb rash whats so ever there is not even brake dust on the back hubs. They are both stamped 225A on the back hub. Asking $300 o.b.o im here in Stockton Calif. I think it would cost about $100 to shipp. Call me if you want more pics or have any more questions 818 335-3510 Thanks for looking.


TTT SUP MANNY?


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Where is the best place to swoop up brand new Daytons? Daytons website doesnt appear to sell direct. Thanks!


----------



## King Of Rimz

Rick Dizzle said:


> Where is the best place to swoop up brand new Daytons? Daytons website doesnt appear to sell direct. Thanks!


Call them (800)862-6000 ask for Gary


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Thx brother.


----------



## Silentdawg

any 14X7 72 spk all chrome?


----------



## fool2

I got a friend in Indio, ca with clean street quality 15" pre stamped 72 spokes for $500
Busted China bullet ko's and at least one adapter seemed like it had damaged threads so assume you'll want new ko's and adapters

Hubs had mismatched markings on the back but they're all daytons


----------



## PrizePeezo

Best offer


----------



## Airborne

^^nipple look crooked


----------



## yumaslim

DOES DAYTON SELL DIRECT? And if so, whats the turn around from them?


----------



## Marty McFly

yumaslim said:


> DOES DAYTON SELL DIRECT? And if so, whats the turn around from them?


 There’s this thing called the Internet. You should check it out. When u get to the Internet you should check out a website called Google. Once there, type in the word Dayton.


----------



## EL-PADRINO 64

What's the best place to have a set of pre stamps rebuilt?


----------



## yumaslim

Anyone in here have a anodized black set of rims or had it done? If so did it fade in the sun at all?

Black chroming is to light and Im not sold on full on powder coating.


----------



## lone star

yumaslim said:


> Anyone in here have a anodized black set of rims or had it done? If so did it fade in the sun at all?
> 
> Black chroming is to light and Im not sold on full on powder coating.


U can't anodize steel


----------



## yumaslim

I just got a set of Daytons. I also ordered a New set of just the raw dish from Dayton to color. I wanted to powder coat originally BUT there is orange peel when you do that. I have been to 4 different shops and all gloss black that i want will mildly orange peel. And if you clear them afterwards its even worse. Now im considering paint. I want my rims to shine and have the same gloss wet look. Do most guys paint them? or powder coat?


----------



## yumaslim

lone star said:


> U can't anodize steel


Yes you can. google it

A guy I know did it. He said it faded real bad in a years time outside.


----------



## lone star

yumaslim said:


> Yes you can. google it
> 
> A guy I know did it. He said it faded real bad in a years time outside.


Google lol


----------



## impala1961drptop

Anyone have a set of 15x10s reverse to sell? PM please and show me what you have.


----------



## impala1961drptop

Dang anyone have a set? Looking for triple gold perferably. Hit me up! 15x10 reverse


----------



## For Sale

Looking for a pair of 13x5 reverse Daytons all chrome 72 spoke let me know if anyone has a pair


----------



## Cchapman206

Any 20" Daytons for sale?


----------



## SONNSONLY

Need set of 4 clean street rollers 14"preferrably 72 spoke center golds rims only...
1=13"72spoke centergold
2=13"88spoke all holds
2=13"72spoke all golds
Also 2= deep dish 14"30spoke starwire/welds
If anyone is left on this dead site please Help!! thanks


----------

